#edubuntu 2006-05-08
<nomad> Hello, having a bit of a problem here
<nomad> Seems i'm stuck at a 640x480 resolution
<nomad> it used to do this , but I could restard and it would go back to 1280x1024
<nomad> but now it seems it wont
<nomad> help?
<ogra> on a thin client ? or an edubuntu workstation ? 
<nomad> No, my home computer
<nomad> I installed it a couple of days ago
<ogra> so an edubuntu workstation install ? 
<nomad> I suppose
<ogra> you suppose ? 
<ogra> yo need to explicitly select the workstation install, so you should know :)
<nomad> yes
<nomad> no
<nomad> during install I did the default install
<ogra> did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? 
<nomad> Its not a workstation install
<ogra> (with sudo indeed)
<nomad> in terminal?
<ogra> sure
<nomad> alright i'll give it a shot
<LaserJock> ogra: so are their any specs for making Edubuntu university freindly (theme, package selection)?
<ogra> LaserJock, nope, as i said its a future target, the edubuntu roadmap was: 1) classroom, 2) school, 3) municipality+university
<ogra> we're still at 1)
<LaserJock> ok, so do you want to eventually cover 1-3 or do you want 2 to include 1 and 3 to include 2 and 1?
<LaserJock> hmm, that wasn't exactly a very clear sentence
<ogra> heh
<ogra> but yes, 3 will include 1 and 2
<LaserJock> ok
<ogra> the plan was to grow slowly to become a university and municipality capable system like skolelinux
<LaserJock> I'm also interested in the targeting with respect to individual users or computer labs. LTSP is obviously in the computer lab end, but I would think there would also be a lot of use for individual users
<LaserJock> for Edubuntu, not LTSP
<ogra> yeo
<ogra> err yep
<ogra> thats why we added the worksattion option early 
<ogra> the "plain" theme is the first careful step towards older users and university environments
<LaserJock> so in the end you want a distro that is suitable (and useful) for educational use no matter what scale or educational setting
<LaserJock> that is a pretty tall order
<ogra> yep
<ogra> skolelinux is the bar 
<LaserJock> I'll check it out
<Sergi0> i didnt know that where the long term plans, but looks promising
<LaserJock> do you think 1 CD has enough room for that?
<ogra> but i (and sabdfl as well) am realistic, 3 wont happen soon
<LaserJock> ogra: but I think the workstation end could be fairly reachable
<ogra> LaserJock, i doubt that, but lets see what happens on the CD front
<LaserJock> I was thinking that, in general, universities have good interenet connections and so maybe more could be pushed to installing over the internet rather than the cd
<ogra> i'd like to switch to two CDs in the future, but now that we have shipit support that gets problematic and a cost issue
<LaserJock> sure
<ogra> DVD is no option either, because a huge amount of our users sits in countries that can just afford a CD rom 
<LaserJock> I agree, I haven't used DVD distro much either, even though I have a DVD burner
<LaserJock> hmm, so skolelinux divides it up into server, workstation, thin client server, and standalone
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> how's it going?
<HedgeMage> not bad... chasing spambots :P
<LaserJock> uggh
<pygi> ogra: poke
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<pygi> hi JaneW
<JaneW> hi pygi 
<pygi> how are you? 
<spacey> hi!
<pygi> o spacey 
<spacey> mad busy here
<spacey> how are you doing?
<pygi> looking over the specs for SoC
<pygi> student applications, that is
<spacey> ok, nice
<spacey> we just moved office
<pygi> oh, nice 
* highvoltage says there's an etherboot page for SoC- NICE!
<highvoltage> s/says/sees
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<pygi> highvoltage: heh
* HedgeMage peeks in
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<pygi> hi cbx33
<HedgeMage> hi all
<cbx33> hi HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: I see the new site is live :) kudos
<HedgeMage> cbx33: heya
<cbx33> oooh
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: yeah, pips1 e-mailed me this morning and told me.
<cbx33> except the search button still comes up with a access denied message
* highvoltage checks
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: one bug for ya (it's a layout thing, nothing critical) when I enlarge my browser past a certain point (full screen on my widescreen laptop) the layout stops expanding horizontally as it should, and I end up with whitespace down the right side
<HedgeMage> btw, anyone who knows: what's the submission deadline for Cookbook chapters?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: i think i know what it looks like, but do you mind sending me a screenshot too?
<pygi> HedgeMage: everything must be done by May,10
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: np.
<HedgeMage> pygi: thanks.  We had a bit of army-induced chaos this week so my last chapter didn't get done over the weekend. :(  I can take a day or two to catch up, in that case.
<pygi> HedgeMage: are all other chapters you intented to wrote on wiki?
<HedgeMage> pygi: I'll pop 'em up first thing in the morning... they're on my desktop and I'm in bed.
<cbx33> highvoltage: have you confirmed the search bug
<HedgeMage> ***Note: if I haven't posted the two chapters I have done by morning (10-ish hours from now) someone please nag me relentlessly***
<HedgeMage> :)
<pygi> HedgeMage: heh 
<HedgeMage> This last couple of weeks I've gotten side-tracked a lot (from this as well as other important stuff) and I don't like that.
<JaneW> highvoltage: ping
<pygi> JaneW: thanks for the processing that to Martin
<JaneW> highvoltage: I just got a reponse from Bob Mutch
<JaneW> pygi: np :)
<JaneW> pygi: nice to see you listed as a mentor
<pygi> I am glad I can help 
<pygi> have you seen the n-a application? :-P
<highvoltage> cbx33: yes, i have confirmed it, it will be sorted out today
<highvoltage> JaneW: pong
<pygi> JaneW: basicly no info in it =P
<pygi> JaneW: and someone wants to reinvent the wheel with that photo application :-/
<JaneW> highvoltage: Bob wants to donate ... wait for it
<JaneW> *drum roll*
<JaneW> $100
<JaneW> LAUGH
<highvoltage> bhahaahaha
<JaneW> in return for credits on our site. Sounds like cheap advertising to me...
<highvoltage> JaneW: yep
<JaneW> plus he is doing it to 100 OSS projects
<highvoltage> JaneW: $100 won't buy him a pixel
<pygi> :-P
<JaneW> I suspect he can then claim to have worked with/on all those projects...
<JaneW> or maybe I am just cynical
<highvoltage> JaneW: perhaps just a little cynical.
<JaneW> anyway I sent the offer on to silbs so we'll see what she makes of it
<highvoltage> JaneW: i think you're completely right though, he wants to make small contributions to lots of projects on behalf of his company, just so that he can have some kind of claim of being a sponsor to them
<highvoltage> JaneW: i'll be in a real life meeting too at 14:00, but i'll take laptop with and be 50% there for edubuntu-meeting
<pygi> JaneW: we've got someone applying for 4 projects 
<cbx33> JaneW: I will pass that information on
<cbx33> anything you wish her to try?
<JaneW> pygi: that's normal
<pygi> JaneW: but he wants to do all 4? In one application?
<pygi> joy :P
<cbx33> that sounds a bit extreme
<pygi> they are rather small projects, but still =P
<pygi> cbx33: ah, well 
<JaneW> pygi: that's a bit insane
<cbx33> so JaneW , any bits you'd like lisa to try, not being pushy but she's in messsenger at the mo so I can send her feedback :p
<cbx33> :p
<JaneW> ask her to look at http://www.gnome-look.org/content/files/34668-mountains.png
<JaneW> can she do something like that, kind of? or even use that (would it be allowed?)
<ogra> really ???
<ogra> you want to put skater kids in the mountains ?
<pygi> JaneW: please look at pm
* ogra would imagine a sidewalk and a graffitti painted wall in the background
<JaneW> pygi: I'm getting to the apps
<ogra> rather than boldly painted mountains
<JaneW> pygi: we have several weeks to sort through them so I have to prioritise atsks sorry
<JaneW> ogra: agreed
<pygi> JaneW; no problem
<JaneW> cbx33: talk to ogra!
<ogra> i've said everything :)
<JaneW> pygi: not that I am not interested, promise
<pygi> JaneW: no worries
<highvoltage> ogra: yes, lets get the grafiti! will be great for the high school kids
<ogra> highvoltage, btw, you heavily broke the website yesterday
<ogra> using proto.edubuntu.com hardcoded everywhere in the code doesnt work if you shut down proto.e.c :)
<highvoltage> ogra: can you please point out where it is? i didn't hardcode it anywhere, not that i'm aware of at least
* highvoltage starts clicking frantically on all the links
<highvoltage> oosh, the ubuntu logo disappeared
<ogra> highvoltage, the page simply wasnt there, only the content of the startpage was, no css not one link worked
<ogra> you need to ask elmo what he did to make it work
<highvoltage> ogra: i think it might have been a problem on that side, to be honest
* cbx33 pokes highvoltage does the search feature work yet... :p
<highvoltage> ogra: i wasn't involved with moving proto to www, it was znarl and elmo
<highvoltage> cbx33: fine, i'll look at it now. but if i get into trouble for doing this on work time i'll blame you!
<cbx33> I'm kidding
<cbx33> please do it in your own time, when you have a second
<highvoltage> ogra: i think i know what happened. the only place it was coded in hard was the drupal config file, i think znarl/elmo forgot to do that perhaps? it was in the ticket *shrug*
<ogra> ah, that might be it
<ogra> he just told me the proto url was hardcoded
<cbx33> ogra: lisa is working on the wallpaper, she's goign to give us some mock ups as she's going through so we can give comments
<ogra> cool ! #
<cbx33> I'll try to get her into IRC at some point
<cbx33> I'll try to get her into IRC at some point
<cbx33> orry bout that
<cbx33> cgi-irc is slow sometimes
<ogra> yeah that would be nice :)
<highvoltage> wow, that would mean that we have 3 women in the channel, beeting all the other ubuntu #'s
<highvoltage> then we'll only need like, one more to beat ubuntu-women!
<highvoltage> (joke ^^^)
<pygi> highvoltage: heh
<cbx33> heheheh
<JaneW> I need to go out for a while, I should be back in good time for the meeting
<pygi> enjoy JaneW
<ogra> JaneW, dont be late !
<cbx33> please :p
<ogra> its our first EC meeting ;)
<JaneW> ogra: I know sorry, sudden crisis to sort out
<JaneW> ogra: I will be back though
<ogra> good :)
<cbx33> highvoltage: It's a shame I'm not in South Africa
<cbx33> I have some computers I could donate to you
<highvoltage> cbx33: we can't keep up with computer donations ;) they come in faster than we can get them to schools.
<ogra> build cluster then :)
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> openmosix4ltsp
* ogra imagines 4-6 486 PCs at every desk 
<ogra> but they would be as powerful as a PII :)
<highvoltage> ogra: we're already 'throwing away' PII's :)
<ogra> haha
<ogra> ok, so a cluster of 4-6 PII PCs :) 
<ogra> might make a P4 then :)
<highvoltage> ogra: the 'old junk' that comes by heaps from overseas these days are high-end PII's and PIII's :)
<cbx33> yeh that's what it would be
<cbx33> I have some 1Ghz
<cbx33> but they wouldn;'t be for a while yet
<highvoltage> that's also why the total thin client stuff is getting more and more obsolete. when your donated equipment becomes 1ghz PC's with 128MB ram and higher, it makes sense running apps locally.
<highvoltage> i think diskless machines will get much more popular though.
<cbx33> yes
<highvoltage> i'm surprised that so many companies still use machines with local disks. it adds so much costs.
<cbx33> totally,
<cbx33> local apps would be of much use to us
<ogra> hmm, the debian ltsp crew makes local swap their first target for next release it seems ...
<ogra> strange 
<highvoltage> that is strange :)
<ogra> its trivial to implement 
<highvoltage> for the few MB you're going to swap, you can just as well do it over the network :)
<ogra> i wouldnt even waste a thought on it 
<highvoltage> i agree with that for local swap. network swap is important though (meaning, some swap at leasT)
<ogra> yes, but doing local swap detection is implementable in about 5 lines anyway
<cbx33> heh
<ogra> i wonder why they think its so important
<highvoltage> ah, i see what you mean.
<cbx33> I'd like to see local apps coming through
<ogra> first local devices implemented right
<cbx33> oh yeh
<ogra> thats my no.1 priority for eft
<highvoltage> local devices, then local apps, i would say.
<highvoltage> and then swap over network.
<ogra> local apps is hard to get right
<highvoltage> swap to local disk would be about #1044 on the list for me :)
<ogra> i'd move nbd swap one up ;)
* highvoltage is fine with that :)
<ogra> the ltsp.org implementation for local apps is awful
<highvoltage> really?
<highvoltage> i knew it wasn't spectacular, but i didn't know it was /that/ bad.
<ogra> running an sshd on every client etc
<highvoltage> it uses fuse, right?
<ogra> local apps ? 
<ogra> fuse ?
<ogra> nope
<highvoltage> aagh, sorry, i was thinking of local disk access
<ogra> thats localdev
<cbx33> heh
<highvoltage> yes, the local apps on ltsp.org is horrible. i've only played with it once, but couldn't figure out how to script it so that it will be nice and automated for the users.
<cbx33> ltsp.org is horrific implmentation
<cbx33> and I'm going to try to get easy docs and possibly script for AD integrtation
<highvoltage> we should start calling it legacy LTSP or something, since ltsp.org will standardise on meukow some day :)
<highvoltage> (we hope)
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> 40 mins to meeting
<highvoltage> ogra: on an LTSP server, with server board and dual Xeon CPU, would you suggest a 686-smp kernel, or the ubuntu server kernel?
<ogra> to be honest i didnt check the difference yet
<cbx33> any ideas for more characters lisa can draw
<ogra> so i'd personally go with -686-smp because i know it :)
<highvoltage> does she have a football player?
<cbx33> not sure
<highvoltage> that seems to be big with many kids.
<highvoltage> and a rapper.
<highvoltage> and a surfer.
<cbx33> ok will ask her
<ogra> yes, dont overload it
<ogra> rather put more time into a good background
<cbx33> ogra: yes,
<cbx33> highvoltage: mentioned he may use some of the different characters elsewhere too
<highvoltage> yeah, but there's no plan for that yet. do as ogra says :)
<cbx33> okie
<bimberi> highvoltage, ogra: regarding server kernels - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-February/000081.html  (para 5)
<ogra> bimberi, the bigiron kernels are for NUMA systems 
<ogra> i'd be impressed if highvoltage had a NUMA Xeon server :)
<bimberi> ogra: NUMA?
* bimberi googles
<bimberi> ... and gets lots of hits :)
<ogra> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-Uniform_Memory_Access
<highvoltage> ogra: i would too :)
<ogra> SGI altrix is a typical NUMA system 
<highvoltage> bimberi: the thing is, how would that kernel perform on an LTSP server?
<bimberi> ogra: thanks
<highvoltage> bimberi: the standard kernel can only see up to 3GB RAM on the new intel server boards, so for that we already need a server kernel in tuxlabs for our servers with 4GB RAM
<cbx33> WOW
<ogra> but there are other server kernels we provide not listed in that mail you posted
<highvoltage> bimberi: so i'm very interested to see the effect of the other differences as well
<bimberi> highvoltage: don't know sorry - but as its running desktop apps my reading is that you'd want PREEMPT enabled
<highvoltage> that's my thinking too. although, on an ltsp network, it's a bit different again, since things are going to get laggy anyway on a big network, and when that server gets under high load, would it be possibly better to not have PREEMPT? I suppose there's really just one way to find out :)
<ogra> yeah
<cbx33> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hi
<highvoltage> hi highvoltage
<lucasvo> whats the alternative? cooperative mulit tasking?
<highvoltage> oops
<highvoltage> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: salut mr. councilman
<highvoltage> lucasvo: i have no idea. /me should do some more reading there
<highvoltage> :)
<cbx33> heheh
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I can suggest CS162 from berkeley
<JaneW> I am back!
<jsgotangco> JaneW: hi
<lucasvo> it's a good podcast on os-design
<cbx33> w00t
<lucasvo> crap! school starts at 13:05 GMT
<lucasvo> :(
<highvoltage> lucasvo: thanks, i'll google it :)
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting at 12:00UTC (+- 15 mins from now). First EC nominations/appointments.
<ogra> hey JaneW 
<lucasvo> http://www-inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs162/sp06/
<jsgotangco> ogra: were you able to grab from svn?
<ogra> jsgotangco, not yet sorry, other stuff came in my way (like unannounced flight7 builds, which forbid uploads of edubuntu -doc -artwork anyway)
<ogra> :(
<jsgotangco> unannounced flight 7???
<jsgotangco> gahh
* jsgotangco notices -devel
<ogra> yep
<JaneW> cbx33: I really like the advocay page btw
<JaneW> advocacy page
<cbx33> thank you
<cbx33> we're getting there
<cbx33> feature freeze on thurs.....shoot tomorrow
<jsgotangco> cbx33: why?
<cbx33> well, I want to start the docbook conversion and the scribus pages etc
<cbx33> and we need to reorganise into categories
<jsgotangco> good luck :)
<highvoltage> that advocacy page will provide some nice web content, i think
<cbx33> highvoltage: yes
<cbx33> that's the other aim of it
<JaneW> highvoltage: yes
* JaneW votes cbx33 for web/wiki content manager
<JaneW> (and highvoltage too)
<JaneW> fight over it :)
* cbx33 decides to work with highvoltage 
<ogra> JaneW, highvoltage will be busy witzh approving new members :P
<highvoltage> i'd be happy to give cbx33 admin rights on the edubuntu website.
<JaneW> ogra: good point
<highvoltage> ogra: hehe :)
<ogra> :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: once he has jumped through the flaming EC hoops ;)
<cbx33> eeeeeeeek
* JaneW gets the gasoline
<highvoltage> bring it on!
* cbx33 puts on his flame retardant gear
* ogra waits for JaneW's start-ping for the meeting
<JaneW> ping
* highvoltage carries laptop to quiet corner in office where no one will see him
<ogra> JaneW, pfft, no stars etc ? 
<JaneW> ***P*I*N*G***
<ogra> hehe
<highvoltage> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hi jon :)
<cbx33> thank you everyone
<LaserJock> cbx33: thank you for contributing to the community ;-)
<cbx33> np
<highvoltage> < ditto!
<cbx33> highvoltage: did you want me to help out on the wiki?
<highvoltage> cbx33: the wiki needs a clean-up quite badly :)
<highvoltage> cbx33: old pages that applies to old ltsp, some pages that should move to the website, we'll talk about it later
<highvoltage> cbx33: but it's a definate yes :)
<cbx33> ok sure
<cbx33> w00t my article got published http://linuxgazette.net/121/savage.html :D
* highvoltage reads
<cbx33> hehe
<jsgotangco> cbx33: this should help you
<jsgotangco> cbx33: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TakingScreenshots
<cbx33> jsgotangco: ooh nice
<jsgotangco> then just use pngcrush to make the pngs smaller in size
<cbx33> yes some of those shots do need redoing
<jsgotangco> it'll give you better screenshots
<cbx33> and need more,......detail
<cbx33> like showing the app in use
<LaserJock> cbx33: hmm, so what about the change in color scheme when it comes to the advocacy page?
<cbx33> I'm not sure yet
<cbx33> but to be fair It'll just afect the screenshots and the scribus pages
<cbx33> which are only in draft form anyway
<LaserJock> k
<Bluekuja> cbx33
<cbx33> yes
<Bluekuja> will you be available later?
<cbx33> probably
<LaserJock> ok, so only once a month we are considering Edubuntu memberships, right?
<Bluekuja> yep
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: you could have waited a day :-)
<Bluekuja> ok i have to go now
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> see ya later Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> laserjock : hehe
<Bluekuja> but im also an edubuntu member too
<Bluekuja> teams are linked
<bimberi> Bluekuja: no - ubuntu member only (atm)
<Bluekuja> oh
<bimberi> Bluekuja: it's the other way around - edubuntu members are automatically ubuntu members
<Bluekuja> oh okie
<Bluekuja> yes, thats right
<Bluekuja> bimberi tnx
<bimberi> Bluekuja: np - and congratulations again! :)
<cbx33> indeed congrats man
<highvoltage> JaneW: that ok? https://wiki.edubuntu.org/JonathanCarter/emblem?action=show
<cbx33> you went up against the big guns :p
<Bluekuja> bimberi: thanks very much :)
<Bluekuja> ok ill return later
<cbx33> bye Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> cya all and good afternoon
<Bluekuja> ;)
<bimberi> cya Bluekuja 
<JaneW> highvoltage: great!
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I don't think we have a EC LP do we? I think it is just Edubuntu Members
<highvoltage> LaserJock: ogra mentioned one, i'm looking for it now...
<cbx33> there is no EC lp is there?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I thought the EC was just the Admins on the Edubuntu Members team
<highvoltage> LaserJock: no, there doesn't seem to be one
<cbx33> i thought ogra said that edubuntu-members ADministrators were the EC members
<highvoltage> LaserJock: it seems that that is the case, yes
<spacey> damn ik missed the meeting again didn't i
<highvoltage> yep
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I'm curious why the add-on cd is under Products in LP
<LaserJock> highvoltage: shouldn't it be under Specifications?
<highvoltage> LaserJock: hmmm.. i think i was confused and in a rush when i did that
<highvoltage> LaserJock: i'll move it to specs, on some level i thought products = specs i think
<LaserJock> well, I don't know (LP can be fun that way) but I thought I might mention it
<LaserJock> interesting, I found this on the LAMS website:
<LaserJock> NB: For administrators seeking a low cost Unix platform for LAMS, we recommend Debian or Ubuntu Linux. For comments or suggestions for installing LAMS on these platforms, have a look at this thread in the LAMS Community.
<jsgotangco> yeah
<highvoltage> LaserJock: thanks for the mention then :)
<highvoltage> nice
<jsgotangco> there's work being done for LAMS in ubuntu
<LaserJock> well, we should make it so it says "we recommend Edubuntu" ;-)
<jsgotangco> good point
<spacey> whats the country code for USA? +1 ? (telephone)
<LaserJock> but it is good they mention Ubuntu anyway
<LaserJock> spacey: should be, I think
<LaserJock> I've never tried it from the outside ;-)
<spacey> :P
<highvoltage> spacey: yes, +1
<spacey> so just dail 001 651.523.9300 ?
<spacey> hm
<spacey> apparently it doesnt work
* spacey doesn't want to call with his mobile
<cbx33> LAMS - Not yet  but it will be. The LAMS software will be released as "open source software" (using the GPL) in late February 2005
<cbx33> in reponce to is it free
<cbx33> FAQ
<LaserJock> does it require Java?
<cbx33> needs updating
<Petaris> Is ltsp sound dissabled by default?
<spacey> yes
<spacey> you need to add SOUND = Y in lts.conf
<Petaris> just under [Default]  right?
<spacey> yup
<Petaris> do I need to set the sound deamon to?
<Petaris> like = esd or = nasd
<Schoolinux> any teacher here? 
<Schoolinux> i'm looking for contributers to a "linux in education" project.
<Schoolinux> http://www.schoolinux.com
<cbx33> IT manager here
<cbx33> for a school
<Petaris> me too
<cbx33> you may be interested in the Schools Advocacy Documentation we're working on
<cbx33> it's not complete yet but it will be soon
<cbx33> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<Schoolinux> actually we're working with edubuntu as our official distribution,
<Schoolinux> we use it in our classes
<cbx33> nice
<Schoolinux> we're going to promote the use of Linux and open source software in schools,
<Schoolinux> in a different way
<cbx33> cool
<Schoolinux> we're using educational communities such as iEARN
<Schoolinux> www.iearn.org
<Schoolinux> and there'll be an annual conference in netherlands and we'll ahave a seminar with the topic "Schoolinux: free your class"
* jsgotangco looks at page
<enyc> Schoolinux: ooho were you the porson who did a presentation including mention of 'sneaking linux in the back door' and not-so-hot on squid-conf ?
<jsgotangco> Schoolinux: what contributions are you looking for?
<Schoolinux> oh no i wasn't
<Schoolinux> anything that can help!
<Schoolinux> the main part is to give ideas
<jsgotangco> cheerleading?
<jsgotangco> :D
* jsgotangco was kidding
<Schoolinux> :)
<Schoolinux> not really, 
<Schoolinux> we might need that later:)
<Schoolinux> but you know we need teachers and educators to share their experiences with us
* jsgotangco is not really both, he just writes documents
<jsgotangco> i have a daughter for a guinea pig though
<jsgotangco> err sorry for that term
<Schoolinux> no problem
<Schoolinux> and of course we need support from communities aroud linux just like ubuntu community
<jsgotangco> so this is more advocacy???
<jsgotangco> ah so there's a conference
<Schoolinux> hmmm...may be it's more than that.. we want it to be more than that
<Schoolinux> there'll be
<Schoolinux> but nit exclusively on this topic
<Schoolinux> not ..
<jsgotangco> can you be more specific?
<Schoolinux> jerome, would you mind if talk to you later? i've finish up sth here :(
<Schoolinux> i'm so sorry..
<Schoolinux> i've gotta go
<jsgotangco> no worries, i'll be online for a few hours anyways
<jsgotangco> (its only 10pm)
<Schoolinux> so see ya later=;
<kgoetz> ogra_: ping?
<cbx33> right I'm off y'all
<cbx33> thanks for all the help today
<cbx33> and the support
<cbx33> I'll be seeing you later on I hope
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> where is the esd package
<Petaris> the closest I can find is libesd-alsa0
<ogra_> esound
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> thanks
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> it says its already installed
<Petaris> ogra_: Do I use the esd.conf file under the ltsp chroot?
<Petaris> and how do I turn esound on?
<Petaris> I already put the SOUND = Y in lts.conf
<ogra_> you need to set: SOUND=True in lts.conf
<ogra_> its a boolean variable
<Petaris> oh
<LaserJock> ogra_: did your guests leave?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> running around in the garden taking pics 
<Petaris> is that all that needs to be done
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> so as long as you have a supported soundcard in the client is should just work then
<kgoetz> is a default workstation edubuntu install 'edubuntu-desktop'?
<ogra_> yep
<kgoetz> looks like it's missing *sigh*. that might fix some issues i'm getting
<bugman> hi
<Petaris> ogra_: esd nor esound seem to be running
<Petaris> according to ps -A
<ogra_> esound is installed by default on the client and should always run
<ogra_> it should never run on the server
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> what should I put for the esound server then?
<Petaris> like in vlc or xmms
<Petaris> not localhost right?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<ogra_> Petaris, cant you just point them to use esd (like mplayer -vo esd ) ?
<ogra_> without an ip or something i mean
<ogra_> for xmms just use the esound output plugin
<ogra_> dunno how vlc handles that
<ogra_> but crimsun might be able to tell once he's around
<sTo0z> So I'm back with my same question, can anyone point me in a direction of how to get a mac to boot from the server? I've googled a lot but can't find any solid info..
<ogra_> JaneW, will you announce the new council and its members to the ML ? or should i do that ?
<Petaris> ogra_: I'll keep an eye out for him
<ogra_> sTo0z, thats a bit tricky
<bugman> ogra_: maybe vlc -aout <module> allows you to select the audio output module.
<sTo0z> ogra_: yah that's what i'm seeing :\
<sTo0z> ogra_: something about pulling the boot rom out, messing with some ftp thing, is the limited info i've found so far :\
<Petaris> vlc has an esd output plugin, but it wan'ts to know where the esd server is
<ogra_> sTo0z, wait a sec
<sTo0z> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/dhcpd.conf
<ogra_> take that one and copy it to /etc/ltsp
<ogra_> (and adjust the ip values to your needs indeed
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> macs need that hex stuff
<sTo0z> so how do i actually get the mac to boot up and see the server and do its magic?
<ogra_> use the above dhcpd.conf
<sTo0z> how does the mac know to connect to the server?
<ogra_> you netboot it
<ogra_> oh, you mean you dont know how to trigger a netboot on a mac ?
<sTo0z> is there a way to force that instead of holding the key down on boot?
<sTo0z> right
<ogra_> there are docs about how to adjust the firmware to automatically use netbooting
<sTo0z> can you point me at one out of your head?
<ogra_> i think ltsp.org has some 
<sTo0z> oh ok
<ogra_> the wiki
<ogra_> else holing down the n key on boot should do it 
<sTo0z> what should i search for on the wiki? just tried a couple searches and failed miserably ;)
<ogra_> powerpc
<ogra_> macintosh ?
<highvoltage> cbx33: search feature works :)
<highvoltage> cbx33: test it :)
<cbx33> w00t
<cbx33> thankx highvoltage 
<cbx33> anyone good on javascript here?
<Petaris> wb cbx33
<cbx33> i need a clock that can display world time
<cbx33> but that is always accurate
<cbx33> possibly ntp client?
<highvoltage> drupal logs what people search for, it' interesting to see how many people have searched for stuff just this past few minuts
<highvoltage> there was "shipit free  (content)"
<highvoltage> "live edubuntu"
<highvoltage> and people also seem to try to find wiki pages there. there's error messages for a "JeffreyElkner" page that's not found
<highvoltage> and a JeromeGotangco
<sTo0z> i swear google is worse these days...
<highvoltage> and OpenOffice
<highvoltage> sTo0z: how so?
<sTo0z> just never seem to get anything useful anymore
<sTo0z> ogra_: still can't find anything in that wiki, or the internet at all
<jsgotangco> someone searched for me?
<ogra_> sTo0z, http://www.netbsd.org/Documentation/network/netboot/intro.macppc.html
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: they tried to find a page called http://www.edubuntu.org/JeromeGotangco
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: that should be fixed!
<jsgotangco> IMMEDIATELY
<cbx33> 3 more apps done on the advocacy LaserJock 
<jsgotangco> :D
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: yes sir!
<ogra_> jsgotangco, add that page then :)
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> wait a minute
<jsgotangco> is our wiki now separate too?
<ogra_> nope
<jsgotangco> goodie
<ogra_> its still the ubuntu wiki
<ogra_> same as with shipit.edubuntu.org
<sTo0z> i don't have an OS to make changes in tho, hah
<ogra_> you have a firmware
<jsgotangco> what's the chance of us getting an extremely limited pressing?
<ogra_> its all about telling the firmware to netboot
<ogra_> there is a special key combo you need to use to get to the firmware prompt
<Petaris> ogra_: just tried with xmms, still doesn't work
<Petaris> says it can't find the device
<ogra_> to be honest i never tested with xmms, since we dont ship it ...
<ogra_> totem and rhythmbox should work right away
<Petaris> is there anyway to see if the client loaded the driver for the soundcard?
<ogra_> +(i think xmms is even moved to universe now)
<highvoltage> ogra_: we should have a news entry on the website for the election of ECC, right?
<ogra_> you also should have system sounds in gnome
<ogra_> highvoltage, absolutely
* highvoltage does that
<ogra_> i was hoping to convince JaneW to announce it to the ML
<ogra_> but seems i have to do it myself :)
<JaneW> ogra_: hi
<ogra_> :)
<JaneW> ogra_: I have to run now, I have to fetch my kids, late already
<JaneW> ogra_: but I can do it latter
<ogra_> JaneW, k
<JaneW> later I mean
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: ah you already released proto
* jsgotangco notices the drupal look and feel
<highvoltage> JaneW, ogra_: i'm putting a few words together in a page quickly, i'll post it here for review in +/- 10 minutes
<jsgotangco> 4.7 just came out btw
<Petaris> ogra_: I'm not using gnome, I'm using xfce
<ogra_> http://www.quendor.org/~kleinhenz/gates/gates-preview.jpg
<ogra_> :)
<jsgotangco> haha linuxtag
<ogra_> Petaris, hmm, try running "esddsp xmms" and see what happens
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: yep, pips1 already alerted me. we'll probably be on 4.7 by the end of the weekend.
<Petaris> ok
<jsgotangco> how hard it is to upgrade from 4.6.x to a major version?
<sTo0z> ogra_: just see lots of server setup info, nothing about actually making the client do anything, but thanks a million for your help, i'll try to get the rest from here. :)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: not too hard, i'm goint to set it up somewhere else first, with the db from current site, just to make sure it goes smooth
<cbx33> how can i display a time on a website and know it's accurate
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: can i make a account on the site?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: yep, the account section is not on the site atm, you can get it at http://www.edubuntu.org/user/login
<Petaris> ogra_: that doesn't work either
<ogra_> Petaris, do you know what kind of soundcard the client has ?
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: thanks
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: i can give you edit rights too, let me know
<Petaris> ogra_: intel8x0 I think
<ogra_> hmm, that should work
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: sure
<ogra_> Petaris, you can add a rootpw to the client chroot and log in on console to check if esd is running and if the driver is present
<ogra_> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 passwd
<ogra_> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 passwd -l 
<ogra_> the latter to lock it again
* ogra_ is afk for a while again
<highvoltage> afk?
<highvoltage> btw, i'm having trouble remembering the name of the one ECC member, it was me, jane, oli, jerome, and the 5th guy was..?
<cbx33> highvoltage, LaserJock
<enotanothridiot> hi, I'm submitting a proposal for google summer of code to make a simple IDE to teach programming, any suggestions as to what i might put in?
<highvoltage> aha, yes
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: Jordan Mantha
<sTo0z> ogra_: alright i've pretty much gotten the client under control, and i have your file in place, is there another piece im missing? is there some mac specific files that need to reside on the server in that yaboot folder or the other?
<Petaris> grr
<Petaris> this is becoming annoying
<lucasvo> how did the meeting turn out?
<highvoltage> cbx33: where's your launchpad page again?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: turned out very nice. we have a community council of 5 people, and we already have our first member :)
<cbx33> highvoltage, hang on
<cbx33> https://launchpad.net/people/petesavage
<highvoltage> strange, i did a search for pete savage on /people and it didn't find it
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> one of the many wonderse of lp search
<cbx33> its b0rked
<sbartleylinux> I am trying to setup a test server with Dapper Beta2 to be an ltsp server.  Have all installed and configured.  Client boots but ends up at text login.  Alt screen on client shows Package 'xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available message.  Any help?
<cbx33> sbartleylinux, IIRC ogra_ mentioned this earlier on as a bug
<cbx33> anyone else know the status of this?
<sbartleylinux> cbx33, thx.
<cbx33> np
<ogra_> err, nope, thats not a known bug
<ogra_> ending up on a textconsole and having X running on console 7 is one though
<sbartleylinux> ogra_, Hi there.
<ogra_> highvoltage, afk == away from keyboard
<ogra_> hey sbartleylinux 
<highvoltage> aaah
<cbx33> there's the man
<sbartleylinux> ogra_, so, what info can I provide to help figure out why the client is not getting gui?
<sbartleylinux> ogra_, sorry. got called to a meeting. be back in a few minutes.
<ogra_> sbartleylinux, did the "building ltsp client" setp in the installer finish properly ?
<ogra_> *step
<highvoltage> ogra_: http://www.edubuntu.org/news/3
<highvoltage> ogra_: is that ok, something that should be added/removed?
<jsgotangco> elected?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: i think so :/
<ogra> can you just call it EC ?
<highvoltage> ok. what does that stand for then? Edubuntu Community or Edubuntu Council?
<ogra> the latter
<jsgotangco> yeah ECC is something quite bad in my country
<highvoltage> ok
<jsgotangco> (Environmental Compliance Certificate)
<jsgotangco> bleah
<ogra> i find edubuntu community council pretty longish
<lucasvo> ah, the new site is online!
<ogra> highvoltage, and we only do it once a month :)
<ogra> (every first edubuntu meeting in a month is also an EC meeting)
<highvoltage> ogra: should i s/Edubuntu community council/Edubuntu council/ too?
<highvoltage> ok
<ogra> yep
<highvoltage> ogra: is it ok now?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> thanks a lot :)
<highvoltage> pleasure :)
<Petaris> ogra: I was wrong its an onboard VIA VT1612a 2 channel AC'97
<Petaris> should still work though
<Petaris> It did with k12ltsp anyway
<Petaris> Oh and I noticed that the server isn't liking my * GB of RAM
<Petaris> s/*/8
<ogra> ah, yes, use another kernel, highvoltage did/does some research there
<jsgotangco> hmmm 4 Js and an O
<jsgotangco> things are not bright for you mr. ogra
<ogra> the default -386 kernel only adresses 800MB anyway iirc
<ogra> jsgotangco, yeah i noticed, will have to fight my way through
<highvoltage> Petaris: if you have 900MB - 3GB RAM, use the -686 kernel
<highvoltage> Petaris: if you have more than 3GB, use the server kernel
<Petaris> highvoltage:  does the server kernel support smp as well
* highvoltage notes that we need to document this somewhere
<Petaris> I'm dual opterons here
<ogra> highvoltage++
<lucasvo> Petaris: how many cores?
<highvoltage> Petaris: yes, it does
<jsgotangco> bigiron if possible
<ogra> would be pointless to have a single core server kernel :)
<highvoltage> lucasvo: i'm interested to see how that runs, we haven't used anything besides P4 or Xeons as servers in tuxlabs.
<highvoltage> heh :)
<Petaris> lucasvo: just two single cores
<Petaris> highvoltage which kernel image do you suggest?
<jsgotangco> i gotta crash
<jsgotangco> good night
<Petaris> linux-image-2.6.15-22-server?
<highvoltage> Petaris: linux-image-server - Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.
<highvoltage> yep
<ogra> no
<ogra> take the one highvoltage suggested
<highvoltage> no? hmmm
<ogra> thats the metapackage
<highvoltage> yes?
<Petaris> huh?
<Petaris> so just the linux-image-server
<highvoltage> Petaris: i think what we mean is, take linux-image-server, because it's the meta-package
<highvoltage> right ogra?
<Petaris> oh, ok
<Petaris> will do so now
<highvoltage> Petaris: that means it will get updated when you do things like dist-upgrading
<ogra> yep
<Petaris> right
<ogra> it will always depend on the most recent version
<sbartleylinux> ogra, k. I am back.  Sorry about that.
<sbartleylinux> I did the lstp-build-client with the --mirror file:///cdrom.
<sbartleylinux> It did give one warning of Package ldm has no installation candidate.
<ogra> which CD was that ? 
<Petaris> That boot screen is way too dark
<ogra> yep
<sbartleylinux> The dapper beta 2 cd
<sbartleylinux> install cd
<ogra> the screen itself is fine, but the fonts and progressbar arent
<ogra> there never was an installer beta2
<ogra> beta2 was live only
* Petaris nods in agreement
<cbx33> indeed
<sbartleylinux> ????
<sbartleylinux> I downloaded it just yesterday.
<sbartleylinux> just a sec
<sbartleylinux> ubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-i386.iso
<sbartleylinux> downloaded from releases
<ogra> hmm, that should never have ended up there, you are right
<ogra> <-- shocked
<sbartleylinux> :)
<cbx33> hehe
* ogra checks how that happened
<ogra> oh
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> the install is the beta1 iso :)
<ogra>  20-Apr-2006 11:51 
<Petaris> eeek
<sbartleylinux> ahhh. just named beta2 to confuse me.
<sbartleylinux> lol
<Petaris> with this new kernel x is horrifically slow
<sbartleylinux> ok. so, the dapper beta1 cd was in the drive.:)
<ogra> Petaris, ask in #ubuntu-kernel if there is a way to enable preempt through a kernel option 
<Petaris> my desktop wallpaper wont even show
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> sbartleylinux, hmm
* cbx33 is hanging on every word 
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> ogra, quick question is audacity included with edubuntu?
<ogra> nope
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> wxgtk is just to big
<cbx33> for some reason i thought it was
<cbx33> ah understandably
<Petaris> ogra: they say it should already be enabled by default
<ogra> Petaris, on the server kernel ?
<sbartleylinux> ogra, let me add some info on the process I went through.  This is a test for several items we are attempting.  The system being used is an IBM T43 laptop.  We wanted to build and test w/ ltsp-server as we will be doing demos in the field using this system.
<ogra> ok
<cbx33> sbartleylinux, nice :p
<ogra> sbartleylinux, i tested the CD myself and it had no problems ... thats what bothers me here
<sbartleylinux> We are using the on-board nic as the only network device.  So, I installed ubuntu with the nic connected to the Internet for the install.
<sbartleylinux> After installed, I installed all updates.
<sbartleylinux> Next, I installed ltsp-server-standalone and openssh-server.
<ogra> there were none recently that could affect ltsp
<ogra> huh ? 
<ogra> these are installed by default 
<ogra> (in edubuntu)
<sbartleylinux> ubuntu cd, not edubuntu
<ogra> oh
<sbartleylinux> Sorry. thought you remembered that.
<ogra> yeah, indeed
<ogra> sorry i forgot
<sbartleylinux> After install of all this, I unplugged from Internet and reconfigured nic for local ip settings.
<ogra> hmm, it can actually be that ldm is missing there, i never checked 
<Petaris> ogra: zul_ believes that it is in the server kernel as well
<ogra> Petaris, hmm, strange
<sbartleylinux> Did ltsp-build-client --mirror file:///cdrom w/ install cd in drive.
<sbartleylinux> Got that message on ldm.
<ogra> yep
<ogra> thats your problem
<sbartleylinux> did dhcpd.conf mods and restared 
<sbartleylinux> k.
<cbx33> ping LaserJock 
<sbartleylinux> So, need to reconfigure nic, connect to Internet, install ldm. then reverse?
<ogra> i fear you need to use a networked ltsp-build-client
<ogra> the missing ldm can have unpredictable sideeffects
<sbartleylinux> k.
<sbartleylinux> does doing the ltsp-build-client while networked code anything using the network configuration information?
<ogra> nope
<sbartleylinux> ok. I can do that. brb
<ogra> it just bootstraps a basic system and installs all needed client software there
<sbartleylinux> k
<cbx33> ping Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hey cbx33
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> i arrived 2 minutes ago
<Bluekuja> tell me
<highvoltage> what would it cost to have pamphlets printed?
<Bluekuja> mmm.. pete?
<highvoltage> (edubuntu pamphlets, that is)
<cbx33> highvoltage, I'm not sure...I'll have to get prices
<cbx33> If you want me to proceed to that stage I can
<Bluekuja> yes, pete it would be nice
<sbartleylinux> ok. ltsp-build-client running again.
<Bluekuja> then just shoot me the price
<highvoltage> i wouldn't mind chipping in, perhaps even do a a little fundraising
<cbx33> it would be nice
<cbx33> maybe school-forge would help us out too
<highvoltage> i think we should get prices once a leaflet is finalised.
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> i agree
<cbx33> otherwise I have no idea of page numbers etc
<Bluekuja> me too
<highvoltage> then we can take a chance and see if canonical can fund it (if they can, then great)
<highvoltage> and if they can't, then we just find another way of getting it printed.
<sbartleylinux> ogra, while that is running, I have a second question.  how does edubuntu deal with automount of devices like cd or usb?  When a device is put in, does the automount get displayed to all clients or just to the console?
<ogra> nope
<cbx33> excellent highvoltage 
<cbx33> well, we got a lot of work to do to make feature freeze tomorrow
<ogra> local device support is on the roadmap for edgy eft
<cbx33> all the remaining packages need to be documented
<cbx33> I'm sure I missed one or two but all the ones that need doing are on the planning page
<sbartleylinux> ogra, sorry, not local but console device with automount.
<ogra> currently there is nothing been done, i can only refer to ltsp.org
<sbartleylinux> k.
<ogra> they have a ubuntu -deb 
<ogra> and howtos
<ogra> i'll also update our ltspfs packages 
<sbartleylinux> Thought maybe edubuntu had dealt with it due to the problems it creates.
<ogra> nope, not before eft
<sbartleylinux> k. thx.
<cbx33> Bluekuja, I did two more apps today
<cbx33> 3 but i documented on that isn't in edubuntu
<ogra> and it would be far too late, feature freeze was months ago
<cbx33> grr.
<cbx33> we need to get all apps done today and tomorrow so friday i can categorise with LaserJock 
<cbx33> then I'll work on the docbook conversion
* cbx33 has seen the initial concept of the wallpaper :D
<cbx33> looking great
<cbx33> when will we see what the default will look like?
<ogra> probably not before release date
<ogra> no idea, i dont decide that
<sbartleylinux> ogra, k. ltsp-build-client completed with no apparent errors that time.  Reconfigured network.  Same result.  Text login.
<ogra> alt-f7 ?
<sbartleylinux> :)
<sbartleylinux> This time, I have gui on f7.
<sbartleylinux> so, now it is to the bug cbx33 was mentioning?
<sbartleylinux> cool. well, on to the next issue now. thanks for the help.
<cbx33> :p
<ogra> yep
<mhz> hi all
<Petaris> hightvoltage: I'm having issues with that linux server image
<mhz> neurogeek: hi mon, nice to see ya
<mhz> ogra: do you know if there's already cd artwork for Edubuntu 6.06 (both live and install) ?
<ogra> nope, i havent seen anything
<neurogeek> mhz, well hello.. how are you doing??
<mhz> ogra: has someone owned that yet? (will the designer do it?)
<ogra> i suspect there is something in the works 
<iloadmin> hello
<mhz> neurogeek: lot better, thanks man. And you? still with Ricardo?
<Petaris> wth?
<ogra> but we're treated a bit like an unloved child wrt artwork 
<ogra> (we == JaneW and me)
<Petaris> its magically working now
<Petaris> weird
<ogra> so i dont know anything
<iloadmin> hi I need to know if dhcp is running
<iloadmin> dhcp server
<mhz> ogra: oohhh Why?
<mhz> .oO(gee! I it's seems one dissappears for a couple of weeks and the world changes a lot ;) )
<Petaris> hrm, thats odd
<pirast> iloadmin: try ps -A | grep dhcp
<Petaris> with smp and the full 8GB of ram the system seems to be running slower then before
<pirast> iloadmin: there should appear something like dhcp server..
<mhz> ogra: it is for any good, I love JaneW and you. :D
<neurogeek> mhz, kind of.. just for educational stuff.. 
<mhz> neurogeek: oh, is that good or not so good?
<pirast> bye
<ogra> mhz, edubuntu dapper will look like a big chalkboard btw, no veto accepted 
<highvoltage> hi mhz!
<ogra> (we tried everything )
<iloadmin> 6733 ?        00:00:00 dhcpd3
<ogra> iloadmin, look like its running then
<iloadmin> ok 
<mhz> ogra: ooh, damn. Let me guess...then when you "tried everything" they started loving you less?
<iloadmin> no thin clients are recievin ip Address
<mhz> highvoltage: hi mon!!!
<ogra> iloadmin, but you are sure there is only on dhcp server in that network ?
<ogra> and the running one is tied to the right interface ? 
<iloadmin> yes there is only one 
<iloadmin> this is the edubuntu setup with dhcp and a switch
<mhz> highvoltage: i have some docs I have been unable to translate into english or afrikaans yet. Still useful for you or prefer to wait until I have Gov. confirmation?
<neurogeek> mhz, thats good.. as far as i can tell.. jhehe.. im starting my own company for projects
<mhz> neurogeek: cool!
<iloadmin> ogra
<iloadmin>  everything was working fine 
<mhz> neurogeek: about?
<iloadmin> now all the thin clients are not recieving ipadddress
<ogra> sounds rather like a hardware prob
<ogra> or like some problem with the switch config (if its configurable)
<neurogeek> mhz, linux support, development and graphics design
<mhz> neurogeek: very cool!
<mhz> neurogeek: by starting, you mean already working? or just planning?
<neurogeek> mhz, nope.. already working
<neurogeek> mhz, so if you have nice project i can help with.. that would be awesome.. !!
<mhz> neurogeek: url?
<neurogeek> http://www.makoto.com.ve
<mhz> neurogeek: is it Flash what I am seeing??
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<ogra> mhz, since all my browsers refuse to show it, it must be :)
<mhz> ogra: lol
<neurogeek> mhz, yes.. my partners are graphical designers and they love that stuff.. i will be deleting that soon
<mhz> lol
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> neurogeek: "forcing" change is not very good tactic
<iloadmin> is there a command to find out in which interface Dhcp is working
<highvoltage> mhz: sorry, been working on docs
<highvoltage> mhz: yes, i can try to babelfish them and try to make sense of them
<highvoltage> mhz: i'd like to prepare as much as possible, as early as possible, since the following month is quite packed :)
<neurogeek> iloadmin, cat /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<mhz> highvoltage: okis then
<cbx33> LaserJock, I did two more pacakges
<mhz> highvoltage: really? next month is hectic?
<mhz> :D
<neurogeek> mhz, or i just probably open another site with open source stuff
<highvoltage> mhz: also, if you have other url's, info for me that would be great!
<cbx33> hopefully between my and Bluekuja we hsuld finish those tonight
<ogra> iloadmin, and compare what neurogeek said with ifconfig -a :)
<LaserJock> cbx33: cool
<highvoltage> mhz: well, i'm starting a company with 4 other people in early July, there's a *lot* of work to be done to make that happen
<highvoltage> mhz: i have lots of plans for linuxworld that's happening the week after next week
<cbx33> highvoltage, I know that
<cbx33> :p
<mhz> highvoltage: well, as a matter of fact, we are paying for the domain today. We also have a url (to my home server) where we'll be using Moin + CSS for FET
<mhz> highvoltage: however, the CSS is sooooo pending :D
<highvoltage> mhz: then there's the new tuxlab setup that i promised to the people at work will be finished within two weeks after dapper is released
<LaserJock> cbx33: are you putting what you have on ESA?
<highvoltage> mhz: geez, and a bunch of other stuff, really :) like the possible conference in chile, the possible summit in paris...
<mhz> highvoltage: yeah, been there... looooot of wooooork to start a project of your own
<highvoltage> OMG
<highvoltage> on the South African weekest link, they just asked about the Ubuntu foundation!
<Burgwork> ogra, http://live.gnome.org/EducationSuite
<JaneW> highvoltage: no way?
<JaneW> I was just watching and came here instead
<highvoltage> JaneW: yes way!
<highvoltage> the person didn't get it though :/
<JaneW> cos my kids were moaning because I was answering all the questions
<JaneW> when they are not for me
<JaneW> :P
<JaneW> highvoltage: cool, what was the question?
<mhz> highvoltage: the previous date fot FET (april 27th) we had to move it to June mainly because of time shortage (and zero funding). We rented the rooms (3 conference rooms at a Hotel) for June 1st and 2nd and right after that, Mark sends and email stating Dapper will be release on june 1st. Gee! So, highvoltage, I apologize for so much to do :D
<cbx33> LaserJock, yes
<cbx33> it's all on there
<ogra> Burgwork, wow, gnome wakes up ! :)
<ogra> finally
<Burgwork> ogra, I just created that, so there is nobody yet actually doing the coding
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> there is one SoC project 
<Burgwork> but I have had people express intereste
<ogra> but the direction isnt really clear yet
<Burgwork> I think integrating existing programs is the sanest way
<JaneW> highvoltage: so what was the answer?
<JaneW> and the quest
<ogra> Burgwork, writing missing progs as well 
<highvoltage> JaneW: i can't remember.
<Burgwork> ogra, yes
<highvoltage> JaneW: the question was 'who founded the ubuntu foundation, a fund to back the ubuntu linux distribution in 2005"
<ogra> Burgwork, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2006#head-2d0eb2685d15d0956c48d70bb2ea7b08c6ade022
<JaneW> highvoltage: cool
<mhz> ogra: last week, about 10 finnish companies were here (Santiago, Chile). I was invited to talk to Nokia and ask them to provide funds to support the development of edu apps. for mobile devices.
<highvoltage> mhz: no need to apologise, i work well under pressure :)
<mhz> ogra: will you be interested?
<Burgwork> ogra, yep I saw that. Hence why I posted you that link
<ogra> mhz, as soon as buntu exists, yes
<mhz> highvoltage: I used to think I was able to do that too, until my body complained a lot. even withouth my consentment
<highvoltage> ogra: are there any (possible) improvements for etherboot that could help us? i see they're involved with SoC too
<ogra> unless these apps run out of the box in a "normal" system
<ogra> highvoltage, etherboot ? 
<highvoltage> mhz: my body is complaining, but i'm finding ways around it
<highvoltage> ogra: yes
<ogra> making etherboot image cvreation work out of the box for us would be cool, but thats a matter of fixing the ltsp-update-kernels script
<highvoltage> yeah, and that's not something they can fix, because it's only the old etherboot versions that have trouble working, that doesn't have pxe emulation.
<highvoltage> i see the new etherboot is going to be called gPXE
<ogra> g ?
* highvoltage looks for the page
<mhz> ogra: I have not even had time to analyze the pros and cons. However, the impression I get is the person I spoke to (nokia manager for Latinamerica region...very good looking woman BTW) has no idea on how to develop such thing so she's asked us to present a draft, telling what we'd like to do. Hence, we got a very open chance to specify whatever ;)
<ogra> will that rather be for the 770 or for mobile phones ?
<highvoltage> mhz: nice ;)
<ogra> (the 770 runs gtk afaik)
<mhz> highvoltage: indeed. The only way I found is "roller skating" :D and of course, falling off trying to master some jumps :D
<highvoltage> mhz: for me, it's going to the gym. i felt very sick from friday to sunday, and then i started doing excercise again, and now i feel better
<highvoltage> ogra: http://etherboot.org/wiki/doku.php?id=socideas
<mhz> ogra: whatever devices we consider and whatever ways we consider. Of course, we have to consider at least 1 nokia model, but I'd rather consider to do something as "open" as possible in terms of "if you have PDA, Phone, etc., you can still enjoy linux based edu apps" (maybe even VPN's)
<ogra> highvoltage, i dont really see a need
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, understandable. i do think that there might be areas of improvement that might influence us one day
<ogra> if we have mknbi working out of the box to support all older etherboot cards we're fine
<mhz> ogra: that, because Familiar and Debian OS'es, as well as desktops such as Opie and GPE have done good imporvements
<ogra> i dont see the need to fiddle with the PXE protocol etc
<highvoltage> for example, they are working on other ways to boot / download the kernel, you could get it, for instance "Add a new network protocol, such as https, ftp or smb"
<highvoltage> i think that's quite interesting.
<ogra> mhz, something gpe based would also work for us :)
<mhz> VERY interesting (boot methods)
<mhz> ogra: yup
<highvoltage> they have some very interesting ideas.
<ogra> highvoltage, it is, but out of focus for edubuntu
<highvoltage> i think the the etherboot project will one day become more popular than old fasioned pxe.
<mhz> SmartBootManager... good project but my pcmcia cd drive still does not boot from it
<highvoltage> ogra: you're right, i just thought i'd mention it to you, since you might have some suggestions for them. if you don't, then no problem :)
<mhz> hehehe
<Petaris> What is this chalkboard interface you keep talking about
<ogra> i just have my head full of other stuff currently :)
<mhz> then, no problem :D
<Petaris> *for dapper
<ogra> Petaris, the new default theme
<ogra> dark green
<highvoltage> ogra: completely understandable
<ogra> developed by a design company
<Petaris> are there any screenies?
<ogra> nope
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> oh well
* mhz still can complain about chalkboard
<Petaris> wont affect me anyway
<ogra> i'm not allowed to show anything public yet
<mhz> hehehehe
<ogra> mhz, sure you can but nobody will listen
* highvoltage will listen
<ogra> true
* ogra too
<mhz> highvoltage: true
<LaserJock> ogra: funny thing is, my department just went to all whiteboards so if they want to really go uni they should have a plain white background ;-)
<mhz> ogra: tru
<mhz> e
<ogra> LaserJock, haha
<ogra> i'll forward that *g*
<Petaris> ogra: can't people just switch the theme after installation?
<mhz> Petaris: yes
<ogra> Petaris, yes, but most dont do that
<mhz> Petaris: ogra's right...that's why it was important to complain
<Petaris> there we have it, proof that I am not most prople  ;p
<ogra> which gained us a fair amount of publicity through the edubuntugirl pic
<cbx33> LaserJock, I was thinking that too
<Petaris> edubuntugirl pic?
<LaserJock> ogra: to be honest, in the US anyway, chalkboards are more a symbol of old, archaic ways of doing things.
<cbx33> LaserJock, here too
<ogra> i.e. you can even recognoze the person on the photo is running edubuntu if the display is 10m behind him 
<mhz> ogra: hehehehe, one friend of mine wanted to see a background of a sexy japaneese school girl...obviously, I had to slap him a bit :D
<ogra> LaserJock, yep, not only in the US
<mhz> LaserJock: in Chile too!
<Petaris> mhz: ooh, me too
<ogra> i think it transports the wrong message
<mhz> Petaris: hehehe
<Petaris> lol
<ogra> highvoltage, btw, where is she ? 
* highvoltage goes to fetch her
<mhz> ogra: she growned up and moved to RPM's
<ogra> dont take her home with you all the time
<mhz> :D
<Petaris> haha
<ogra> we also want to spend time with her
<iloadmin> ok 
<iloadmin> Now
<Petaris> Now?
<Petaris> are you sure?
<ogra> and then :)
<highvoltage> ogra: juliux has a server where she can lives, she'll migrate when i give him the list of perl modules he needs to install
<ogra> oki
<cbx33> heheh
<mhz> ogra: oh, do you think highvoltage has a "look" like Rooney football player (Manchester United)?
<cbx33> heheheh
<ogra> mhz, no idea
<ogra> i'm a soccer hater :)
<mhz> oooh
<highvoltage> mhz: where does that question come from? and what does rooney look like?
* mhz only watches the very good teams playing..once in a while
<highvoltage> mhz: when i was in london, i bought a vodafone soccer t-shirt, and it says rooney at the back.
* ogra will even happily leave to paris to get around parts of the championship
<mhz> highvoltage: lol
<iloadmin> how do I restart dhcp serveer  in ebubuntu
* mhz will happily leave for Paris to be part of the Edubuntu congress :D
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> iloadmin, sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<ogra> there is also a gui tool in the admin menu 
<ogra> (start stop services)
<pirast> does anyone know the gconf keys for desktop and panel icons?
<ogra> gconf-editor does :)
<ogra> (it has a keyword search function)
<mhz> highvoltage: no "from" in this case. It's just that I was wathching the news this morning and they showed Rooney's face.. And then I remembered I had seen a similar face... it was your hackergotchi or a phote with JaneW 's cake
<highvoltage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayne_Rooney
<mhz> lol!
<pirast> yup im already inside it but  cant find the keys :-(
<mhz> man, you are a fanatic of instant information
<mhz> :D
<highvoltage> that I am
<mhz> highvoltage: he's about your age!
<highvoltage> i have a one button shortcut on my phone to google ;)
<mhz> hehehe
<highvoltage> mhz: he's 3 years younger than me
<mhz> "about" :D
<ogra> you google from your phone ? 
* ogra only phones from his phone
<highvoltage> yes.
<highvoltage> i even wikipedia from my phone.
<ogra> even it has a million of gimmicks
* mhz used to google mail from his former Treo 600 PDA
<highvoltage> and read ubuntu planet on it :)
<mhz> highvoltage: I received a couple of urls from a friend, stating Google is something "not good" at all
<mhz> despite his terrific searching engine
<highvoltage> well, google is a good search engine, the rest is up for negotiation.
<ogra> yeah and microsoft pays $250 for mails 
<highvoltage> i'm not a fan of the company, fwiw.
<pirast> ah i found it.. thanks anyway :-)
<ogra> sounds pretty much like spam :)
<mhz> and I found out there's a banch of people organizing a whole anti-google organization
<ogra> google is a hell of a pusher for opensource
<highvoltage> mhz: yes, they're called yahoo, excite and microsoft ;)
<mhz> lol
<ogra> i dont see any reason to not like them
<highvoltage> ogra: agreed. i'm not a fan, but i'm not against them either.
<ogra> (they even use ubuntu on some desktops)
<ogra> or rather goobuntu
<highvoltage> they're big and they have large market share, but i can't see how they broke the rules to get there.
<mhz> I got the urls and even a Video. I read the why's. I still have no "my own" thought about it.
<ogra> their derivative 
<highvoltage> unlike some other large companies.
<mhz> basically, the urls complained about Google DB's
<ogra> isnt the summer of code enough reason to like them ? 
<mhz> and that even when you delete mails from gmail, they are still kept "for backup pruposes"
<ogra> no other company spends that amount of money for free opensource projects
<cbx33> ping Bluekuja 
<ogra> hey edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> hoezit, ogra!
<Bluekuja> im here pete
<mhz> ogra: yeah, before reading about this, I was 100% convinced. Now, I only want to read a little bit more to see if I am still 100% for them
<ogra> finally youre back :)
<highvoltage> ogra: i think SoC is good reason to like them, but not enough for me to go fanboy on them
<ogra> i dont like gmail, but thats no reason to not like the company
<mhz> oh, edubuntu girl is not the "gril on the wallpaper" ???
<cbx33> grill :p
<mhz> duh!
<mhz> girl
<mhz> hehehe
<edubuntugirl> mhz: btw, i'd die before i have to use an rpm based system
<cbx33> heheh
<mhz> lol!!!
<ogra> mhz, sure she is
* cbx33 imagines a gas roaster 4000 in the wallapaper
<edubuntugirl> mhz: yes, that's me :)
<edubuntugirl> mhz: but lucasvo doesn't like me :(
<ogra> edubuntugirl, artwork 
<edubuntugirl> me in breezy !
<JaneW> hok what can I put in this ML announcement
<ogra> edubuntugirl, nose
<edubuntugirl> I have none, see http://www.edubuntu.org/images/tour/gnome-desktop.png
<JaneW> ?
<ogra> mhz, ^^^
<ogra> see
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: help me
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: I'm not following you...
<highvoltage> lol
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: follow me
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: what?
<mhz> ogra: LOL!!
<ogra> JaneW, http://www.edubuntu.org/news/3
<cbx33> JaneW, she's been taught well
<JaneW> I want to sned it before I go to bed
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: what can I help with?
<JaneW> cbx33: clearly
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: puppet!
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: excuse me?
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: I love you
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: sorry...
<JaneW> heh
<cbx33> she's not gonna fall for the old I love you trickery
<mhz> hmmm, how old is edubuntugirl ?
* mhz gotta know before making questions :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: I love you!
<ogra> edubuntugirl, seen edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> I haven't seen edubuntugirl, ogra
<ogra> hah
<ogra> get a mirror
<ogra> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ogra
<JaneW> edubuntugirl: how old are you?
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: okay
<mhz> hehehe
<ogra> waaah hunted by bots
<edubuntugirl> I love you too.
<ogra> !#
<ubotu> ogra: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mhz> JaneW: please teach her to bake some cakes :D
<JaneW> yes!
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<pygi_> JaneW: why does google allow cheating? 
<JaneW> ogra: where should I send the announcement edu ML and u-a?
<ogra> reciepes at least :)
<ogra> yep, but dont crosspost 
<JaneW> pygi_: cheating?
<mhz> JaneW: edu ML
<pygi> hi cbx33
<JaneW> ogra: ah:(
<pygi> JaneW: well, mentors can give points a lot of times (like infinity?)
<pygi> cbx33: congrats 
<ogra> JaneW, else people answering will run into probs
<mhz_cook> :(
<JaneW> pygi: what do you mean points?
<cbx33> thanks pygi 
<JaneW> ogra: OK, i'LL SEND IT X2
<pygi> JaneW: well, we have "scores" thingy
<JaneW> oops caps
* mhz_cook Back in 40 mins
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: edubuntu++
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: karma edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: edubuntugirl has neutral dulia
<highvoltage> oops
<JaneW> pygi: oh the rankings?
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: karma edubuntu
<pygi> JaneW: yup
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: edubuntu has karma of 1
<JaneW> dulia?
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: karma ogra 
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: ogra has neutral karma
<cbx33> edubuntugirl, karma cbx33
<highvoltage> JaneW: i think it's what the indians call karma
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: cbx33 has neutral dulia
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: ogra++
<cbx33> pah
<cbx33> :p
* ogra will take a little rest now, since he has an appoinment with his mistress at 4am
<JaneW> heh
* ogra waves to JaneW 
<highvoltage> ogra: that sounds very... naughty
<JaneW> night
<JaneW> see you at 4am ;)
<pygi> take care ogra
<Bluekuja> cya ogra :)
<ogra> ;)
<cbx33> take care ogra 
<highvoltage> goodnight ogra 
<Petaris> later ogra
<pygi> JaneW: that feels like cheating to me =P
<edubuntugirl> ogra: you mean there's someone else!?
<ogra> lol
<Bluekuja> lol
<JaneW> pygi: all part of my job *shrug*
<ogra> bye all
<Bluekuja> cya oliver
<pygi> JaneW: oki, then take a look at this once you get time
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=fodtze@gmail.com:f9a243dd:44c1f2f4
<JaneW> will do
<pygi> and you may assign me as a mentor to this spec (I don't know when we do assigning, but still :P) http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=Szilveszter.Farkas@gmail.com:f57b5588:ae8c6326
<pygi> or are we going to wait for may,8?
<pirast> bye
<highvoltage> pygi: what's happening on may 8? the only pygi date i have stored in my head is may 10
<pygi> pygi date? what's that? :P new format of date? 
<pygi> highvoltage: well, I think end of applications?
<highvoltage> ah, ok.
<highvoltage> pygi: it's just information i keep in my pygi namespace
<pygi> highvoltage: heh
<pygi> JaneW: I hope you are alive? 
<pygi> highvoltage: the book is may 10? 
<highvoltage> pygi: yep
<pygi> see, I still remember =P
<edubuntugirl> pygi: why, what did you do to her?
<pygi> edubuntugirl: hm, what do you mean?
<edubuntugirl> pygi: sure thing
<cbx33> dose our edubuntu have the experimental filter support in Kino?
<iloadmin> question 
<iloadmin> how do I make a login name stay in the field of user name after it is loged in] 
<highvoltage> iloadmin: the edubuntu login screen? what do you mean?
<iloadmin> the thin clients boot up 
<iloadmin> then is there a way for me to have the names of the user stay  on the screen
<iloadmin> do you Understand the question 
<highvoltage> ah yes, i understand now
<highvoltage> there isn't a feature like that, no.
<Petaris> highvoltage: ever since installing that kernel my system has been crawling
<highvoltage> i don't think it's likely to be implemented, it's probably not a feature that will be largely used.
<Petaris> its even slower then windows
* Petaris shudders
<highvoltage> Petaris: really? wow. on the local machine only, or when the clients start up?
<highvoltage> Petaris: that's with the server kernel, right?
<Petaris> when using just 1 client
<Petaris> yeah, that linux-image-server package
<highvoltage> now i'm extra anxious to try that kernel on a server.
<Petaris> my whole 8 GB of ram is now avaliable though
<Petaris> but there are deffinatly issues
<highvoltage> hmmm.. you could use the 686 image, but then you only see 4GB RAM :/
<Petaris> I really need this system up by the end of tomarrow
* highvoltage ponders quickly
<pygi> highvoltage: it should be just around few percents slower
<Petaris> highvoltage: and could only use 1 of my processors
<highvoltage> Petaris: hmm.. that's not good
<Petaris> indeed
* highvoltage joins #ubuntu-server to try to get some more input on this
<highvoltage> Petaris: how many clients will you be running from this server?
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: it was true! we haven't seen the last of you!
<Petaris> highvoltage: 25
<cbx33> indeed it was
<Petaris> highvoltage: Its vmware that will need those extra resources though
<JaneW> msg sent 
<Petaris> and on top of everything else I will need sound to work
<Petaris> and work well
<lucasvo> Petaris: it should work with dapper
<highvoltage> i think sound will be less of a problem than the vmware
<Petaris> lucasvo: I can't get it to work
<pygi> JaneW: so you are alive? 
<cbx33> Petaris, what are you using with vmware
<Petaris> cbx33: I use vmplayer to run ~15 win98 instances
<cbx33> ahhh
<Petaris> for some legacy software
<Petaris> speaking of which, anyone know of a good music software for use in ltsp?
<Petaris> Something with a simple composer
<Petaris> and one click playback
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> oh...what was it called
<cbx33> there's rosegarden is it?
<cbx33> that's midi based
<highvoltage> Petaris: not that i'm into that kind of thing, but have you bought the vmware licenses yet? win4lin is slightly lighter (and cheaper) than vmware
<Petaris> we are using music ace 2 in the win98 images but it doesn't work well, or at all really
<Petaris> highvoltage: don't need lics for vmplayer :)
<cbx33> vmware server is free now
<Petaris> cbx33: rosegarden is way to advanced for elementary kids and way too heavy on the server
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> check out agnula for a list of packages
<Petaris> I need a simple kidsie one
<cbx33> hmmm not sure there is one is there?
<cbx33> SoC here we come :p
<LaserJock> cbx33: are you doing a SoC project?
<cbx33> no :p
<cbx33> don;t think I'll have the time
<cbx33> I'm too busy with edubuntu/ubuntu at the moment
<cbx33> I'd love to do one
<cbx33> you?
<Petaris> SoC?
<cbx33> Summer of Code
<cbx33> Google
<Petaris> ahh
<LaserJock> heck no, I'm no programmer. I can do little coding for my research but that is about it
<cbx33> hahaha
<cbx33> you underestimate yourself
<LaserJock> if I got paid to develop Edubuntu science meta packages, etc I'd be set
<highvoltage> Petaris: i've asked mdz to join #ubuntu-server, if anyone would know what to do, it would be him
<Petaris> cbx33: What I need is like a TuxMusic or something
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> true
<Petaris> highvoltage: cool
<cbx33> TuxMusic with a little virtual keyboard
<LaserJock> yeah, and a guitar and flute or something
<cbx33> yeh
<Petaris> heh, theres a SoC project  :)
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> oh how I'd love to work on it
<LaserJock> I wonder, has anybody done a classification of software according to age?
<cbx33> LaserJock, might be useful for ESA
<LaserJock> software we have
<iloadmin> Question 
<cbx33> shoot
<iloadmin> I have a windows 98 computer 
<LaserJock> ewww
<iloadmin> and it gets a ipaddress
<iloadmin> but no network connectivity
<iloadmin> to the internet
<iloadmin> all the other thinclients boot up and are able to browse the internet
<iloadmin> the windows 98 doesn'
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> proxy?
<iloadmin> I have to setup a proxy
<iloadmin> ???
<iloadmin> dont have it on the thinclients
<iloadmin> or the server
<cbx33> ok
<pygi> highvoltage: you here?
<highvoltage> according to LaserJock, i'm everywhere :)
<pygi> highvoltage: what's the preffered format for help/documentation which is to be called from an application?
<pygi> docbook?
<highvoltage> pygi: the docteam is comfortable with docbook, so that sounds like a good choice
<pygi> highvoltage: Mono Documentation thingy looks nice
<pygi> people can contribute, and upload their contributions back to server with just a single click
<highvoltage> nice
<pygi> but that probably can't be used :-/
<pygi> for other projects, I mean :-/
<highvoltage> i don't know. best would be to ask on ubuntu-doc. i'm not sure what's the best, i just give them html :)
<pygi> hehe 
<LaserJock> docbook is definately the easiest for us and Gnome uses it too. KDE uses html I think though
<highvoltage> goodnight, #edubuntu!
<pygi> night highvoltage
<highvoltage> :)
<Petaris> night highvoltage
<LaserJock> are you taking edubuntugirl with you tonight?
<Petaris> what is the command to rehash the client ssh keys?
<Burgwork> ogra, have you seen http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/ChildrensBrowser
* pygi goes to see
<Burgwork> pygi, another of my crazy ideas
<pygi> Burgwork: that is to be SoCed, right?
<Burgwork> pygi, it might be, as part of google. It is up on their ideas page
<pygi> hm, I haven't seen google ideas
<Burgwork> live.gnome.org/GoogleSoC2006/Ideas I think
<pygi> wrong :)
<pygi> but I found it
<pygi> thanks :)
<Burgwork> I am frequently wrong
<pygi> Burgwork: nah, not true :)
<Bluekuja> cya #edubuntu
<pygi> bye Bluekuja
<Petaris> ogra: Is it still correct that amd64 kernels shouldn't be used with ltsp clients that are x86?
<cbx33> nn all
<Petaris> When I do a make menuconfig I get this: http://phpfi.com/115959
<pygi> night all
<sfllaw> highvoltage, JaneW, LaserJock, ogra: Congrats!
#edubuntu 2006-05-09
<mhz_cook> edubuntugirl: next meeting
<edubuntugirl> mhz_cook: excuse me?
<mhz_cook> edubuntugirl: when is next edubutnu meeting
<edubuntugirl> mhz_cook: okay
<mhz_cook> ah, right
<ipfw> aye, anyone awake ?
<ipfw> I just want to know, does edubuntu have some docs that pop up when you first install, to teach the *basic* type commands ? ... cp, mv, mkdir, du, df, ls, cd, more, cat, and so on ?
<ogra> ipfw, nope
<ogra> since one of our targets is to make the system usable without console
<ogra> but the desktop guide should explain how to do these tasks in a gui way
<ipfw> thats dumb, an educational based distro -- to teach people how to avoid learning *Nix ;)
<ipfw> is there a distro that does actually come up with docs to teach basic *nix commands ?
<ogra> we are not aiming to be a distro to teach unix, we want to provide a teaching environment
<ipfw> why teach everything but the OS it runs on ...
<ogra> use tldp.org for such stuff
<ogra> indeed you can read all manpages in the help viewer
<ipfw> having a hard time finding something that covers basics, I know its there, but alot to dig through
<ipfw> thanks though
<ogra> tldp is an independent project doing what you want
<ogra> hrm
<mhz_cook> ogra: still there?
<ogra> mhz, in -meeting, yes, but hardly awake
<mhz> oh, then I can wait til tomorrow
* mhz is reading in -meeting :)
* arkan0x is away: duxa
* arkan0x is back (gone 00:22:32)
<pygi> mornin' 
<HedgeMage> good morning :)
<pygi> hi HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> adding my finished chapters to the wiki as we speak
<HedgeMage> It seems that only one other chapter is already up there, so I don't feel so bad about being late any more :P
<pygi> HedgeMage: hehe :)
<pygi> JaneW: around? :)
<PeterFA> I'm ganna' 'nix up our college a bit.
<bimberi> PeterFA: go you good thing! :)
<HedgeMage> :)
<HedgeMage> heya PeterFA 
<PeterFA> What up?
<HedgeMage> not much
<cbx33> Mornin all
<pygi> mornin' cbx33
<bimberi> hey cbx33
<pygi> what's up? :)
<cbx33> mornin bimberi pygi 
<cbx33> yeh going good, highvoltage not been around yet?
<pygi> cbx33: nop
<bimberi> !seen highvoltage
<ubotu> highvoltage <n=Jono@ubuntu/member/highvoltage> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 10h 59m 55s ago, saying: ':)'.
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> must have been his goodnight message :p
<cbx33> how are you all this morning :D
<bimberi> such a happy chappy :)
<pygi> great, and you?
<bimberi> very well thankyou this afternoon - about to hop on the MTB and cycle home
<cbx33> nice bimberi 
<cbx33> yeh I'm great
<cbx33> thanks for the support yesterday pygi 
<cbx33> :D
<pygi> cbx33: heh, you are welcome :)
<bimberi> still on a high?
<cbx33> of course
<bimberi> :)
<cbx33> :D:D:D
<HedgeMage> hey cbx33 congrats :)
<cbx33> thank you
<cbx33> well, back to work i guess
<bimberi> cbx33: btw you're entitled to an ubuntu/member/<yournick> cloak if you like one.  Ask Seveas, or email him - dennis@ubuntu.com.
<bimberi> *you'd
<cbx33> wow excellent, I asked highvoltage how those were setup
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> :D
<highvoltage> good morning :)
<bimberi> check the last bit of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto
<bimberi> hi highvoltage
<cbx33> highvoltage: <bugmode on> Email address :p
<pygi> mornin' higvoltage
<highvoltage> hi pygi, cbx33 and bimberi 
<highvoltage> cbx33: yeah, check that wiki page :)
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> highvoltage: I started on thw wiki cleanup
<pygi> JaneW: you here? 
<JaneW> pygi: hi, yes I am
<JaneW> pygi: you seem to be here day and night
<JaneW> :)
<pygi> JaneW: :-P
<pygi> I was thinking perhaps we could put on our wiki SoC page for which project we already have applied people
<pygi> so people know they have a competition
<pygi> and me and Vincent were talking...perhaps we should separate what mentors can vote on which projects applications (depending on their interests)
<cbx33> JaneW: whats the status of TeacherTool?
<pygi> cbx33: you mean Student-Control-Panel?
<highvoltage> On the 4th of May, at two minutes and three seconds after
<highvoltage> 1:00 in the morning, the time and date will be:
<highvoltage> 01:02:03 04/05/06
<cbx33> that too
<JaneW> highvoltage: except in America
<JaneW> highvoltage:  where it will be 01:02:03 05/04/06
<highvoltage> they're different with everything.
<JaneW> :P
<cbx33> JaneW: right, they already had theirs
<pygi> JaneW: comments pls ? :)
<JaneW> pygi: we could do your option 1
<JaneW> but it requires a lot of admin
<JaneW> students should assume there's competition
<pygi> nah, currently it doesn't
<pygi> we have just 15 applications by now
<pygi> ah,oki
<JaneW> as the applications are generally 10-30 fold the available projects
<JaneW> pygi: yes but it's early days
<pygi> and what about the second thing?
<pygi> yup, agreed
<JaneW> pygi: they have till 22 May to apply
<pygi> JaneW: huh, no
<pygi> just until May, 8 if I am not mistaken?
<JaneW> so I am palnning to really start getting into the applications next week
<JaneW> this week I am focusing on getting the mentors lined up and making sure we have proper ideas and idea some specs as afr as possible
<pygi> JaneW: google announces results May, 22
<JaneW> as for second sugeestion
<pygi> they have to submit application by May,8
<cbx33> pygi: do you know of any progress on student control panel?
<JaneW> gah
<JaneW> pygi: you are correct
<JaneW> damn, I thiough there was longer than that
<pygi> cbx33: considering I am kinda working on it right now, the answer might be "no" :)
<pygi> JaneW: no worries :) most applications will come last minutes :)
<cbx33> pygi: no problem
<pygi> cbx33: but shoot, what are you interested in?
<cbx33> well, I'm kinda clearing up the wiki
<pygi> cbx33: I'll be throwing a couple of features in for edgy
<highvoltage> JaneW: edubuntu members are getting @ubuntu.com e-mail addresses, since they are ubuntu members too, do you think they should be getting @edubuntu e-mail addresses?
<cbx33> ready for dapper release
<JaneW> pygi: I have heaps of e-mail enquiries (again) and am doing my best to respond to those and it would be nice to do some interacting via the Google Application too
<JaneW> pygi: I don;t think we can limit mentors in that way, but I do think it will happen naturally
<pygi> JaneW; ah,oki :) 
<cbx33> so it's in active development :D
<JaneW> pygi: and btw thanks for all the help with this, it's great to have some extra hands
<JaneW> last year I was completely on my own
<pygi> JaneW: no need to thank me all the time =P
<JaneW> pygi: but I mean it
<pygi> JaneW: yes, yes, you are welcome :)
<pygi> cbx33: that's right :)
* JaneW must get some coffee these 4am meetings are frying my brain
<pygi> JaneW: basicly, we already have one very nice proposal
<pygi> for the bzr thingy
<pygi> cbx33: what's the wiki for s-c-p? TeachersPet?
<highvoltage> is there a wiki page for that yet?
<pygi> highvoltage: wiki for what? s-c-p?
<highvoltage> pygi: yep, and teacherspet
<cbx33> pygi: I'm just trying to make sense of it all :p
<pygi> cbx33: nice :) good luck :)
<JaneW> pygi: how are the others looking, cos we had sonme SHOCKING ones last year
<JaneW> pygi: and then some promising ones too
<pygi> JaneW: well, the ubiquity migrations assistant looks nice
<pygi> I am not sure who is to mentor this, but I really think he/she should talk to student to clear some things out before May, 8
<JaneW> pygi: let me get the weekly report sorted, will you be around for a couple of hours?
<pygi> JaneW: for like 2 more hours 
<JaneW> cos I can set aside an hour or 2 to spend with you in say 2/3 hoiurs?
<JaneW> dang
<pygi> hm, tommorow?
<pygi> tommorow I have entire day at my disposal
<JaneW> ok, can you give me 30 mins or so, I'll try to juggle priorities?
<pygi> oki
<JaneW> pygi: ok I must just do monthly company report first
<cbx33> pygi: is the control panel https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TeacherTool ?
<pygi> cbx33: I think not...but perhaps =P
<pygi> I think it's rather this
<pygi> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TeachersPet?highlight=%28TeacherTool%29
<pygi> without that light thing :)
<cbx33> hehe
<Seveas> ogra, poke
<cbx33> Seveas: is that poke as in peek/poke :p
* highvoltage puts hands over ears before he's reminded of more BASIC
<Seveas> highvoltage, GOTO 20
<pygi> Seveas: INPUT a
<pygi>                   *guess what this app do*    fsafs    fsafsa  gaa  gsa o'glja gasj
<Seveas> sounds like a welsh curse
<pygi> Seveas: or whitespace...but that's same =P
<Seveas> hehe
* cbx33 found all of his BASIC programs the other day
<cbx33> is there a basic interpreter for linux?
<pygi> I think there is
<pygi> not sure tho =P
<cbx33> heheh
<pygi> hi spacey
<pygi> how's the book?
<pygi> :)
<spacey> didn't have any time this week
<pygi> huh :P
<pygi> oki doki
<spacey> this weekend i'll write at least one chapter
<cbx33> spacey: what book you working on?
<spacey> when was the deadline again
<spacey> cbx33: where we all work on :P
<spacey> "the edubuntu cookbook"
<pygi> May, 10 :)
<cbx33> indeed
<spacey> pygi: how is it going for you?
<pygi> I'll submit earlier, considering I'll be available only by mail from May, 8-13 
<pygi> well, done for the most part 
<pygi> after May, 10 we can start polishing it
<cbx33> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra is currently on #edubuntu #ubuntu
<highvoltage> cbx33: on of the three most angriest times that i went through, was when some techie deleted all my .bas files from my pc because it took too much space. aparently my parents gave them permission to do it. this was in 1993 though..
<cbx33> that sux
<cbx33> oh dear
<cbx33> um excuse me IRC i sent those two lines in reverse order
<cbx33> highvoltage: did you use QBASIC?
<highvoltage> cbx33: no way, i used borlands turbobasic
<highvoltage> cbx33: before that, gwbasic for a while
<highvoltage> cbx33: and before that, i litterally learned to read while typing basic on a zx-spectrum
<cbx33> I used to program basic on an atari 800
<cbx33> i still have one
<highvoltage> you, i read that on one of the pages you posted
<cbx33> although it hasn't been booted up in yonks
<cbx33> on the blog perhaps?
<highvoltage> no, an an article you posted. it was mentioned at the bottem
<highvoltage> i mean..
<highvoltage> no, on an article you have posted, it was mentioned beneath the article.
<cbx33> ah....yes the linuxgazette one
<cbx33> did you find it interesting :p
<highvoltage> it reminded me of a time when i used to do windows support.
<highvoltage> so i could relate to it, at least :)
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> hiya jsgotangco 
<highvoltage> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hi
<JaneW> gah that took ages
<JaneW> (esp cos I crashed evo several times)
<JaneW> and the phone kept ringing
<highvoltage> JaneW: *you* crashed evo?
<JaneW> highvoltage: it's a skill!
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<cbx33> afternoon el popey 
<cbx33> highvoltage: how deep did you want me to go in cleaning thw iki?
<JaneW> damn I totally missed pygi, he is probably mad at me
<JaneW> I need a nap
<bimberi> JaneW: that dev meeting was in the early hours for you?
<JaneW> 4am - 5:20am
<JaneW> and then I couldn't get to sleep for ages, and had to get up again at 6:45
<bimberi> eek, no wonder you need a nap
<JaneW> I am really battling to concentrate now
* highvoltage too
<highvoltage> an my e-mails and voice messages are piling up
* bimberi prescribes a walk in fresh air
<lucasvo> http://www.ofset.org/drgeo
<lucasvo> anybody know it?
<Petaris> nope, but looks interesting
<Petaris> While compiling a kernel for my system using the linux-source package and a slightly modified i386 config file I have run into an error: http://phpfi.com/116020
<lucasvo> it's a candidate for edubuntu
<Petaris> cool
<Petaris> I would love to find a few nice softwares
<Petaris> one for music
<Petaris> a good typing software
<lucasvo> I mean , one should suggest it
<lucasvo> Petaris: ktouch isn't that bad
<Petaris> no, but lacking in content
<Petaris> we use gtypist right now
<Petaris> it has lots of content
<Petaris> and it takes only minimal resources
<Petaris> TuxType tanks the server
<Petaris> I need to figure out this compile error
<lucasvo> Petaris: I don't know, I would go into a general ubuntu channel
<Petaris> I asked in ubuntu-kernel but got no response
<JaneW> how do you make text smaller ina  wiki? Like a footnote...
<bimberi> JaneW: ~-smaller text-~
<JaneW> bimberi: cool thanks
<bimberi> JaneW: yw :)
<Petaris> what is the command to update the ltsp client ssh keys?
<Petaris> it was something like ltsp-client-keys update or something
<Petaris> ok, now to get sound working
<Petaris> ogra: what is that command to rehash the client ssh keys?
<lucasvo> Petaris: ltsp-update-sshkeys
<Petaris> lucasvo: thanks
<highvoltage> Petaris: hi!
<lucasvo> Petaris: a little hint: when you don't exactly know the command, enter the beginning(for example: ltsp) and press "tab" twice
<lucasvo> lucasvo@supernova:~$ ltsp
<lucasvo> ltspadmin            ltsp-build-client    ltspcfg              ltspinfo             ltsp-update-kernels  ltsp-update-sshkeys
<Petaris> Hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> Petaris: did you get a solution for your problem?
<Petaris> lucasvo: cool
<Petaris> highvoltage: BenC helped me get it working this morning
<highvoltage> Petaris: nice, what did you have to do?
<Petaris> we modified the deb of the amd64-k8 package
<highvoltage> ah
<lucasvo> 21
<lucasvo> ups
<Petaris> and changed the arch to i386
<Petaris> now it is much faster
<Petaris> and I have use of all 8 GB of ram and both cpus
<Petaris> In sftp is there a recursive flag for the get command?
<highvoltage> hi ogra 
<ogra> hey highvoltage 
<Petaris> Hey ogra
<ogra> highvoltage, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuFAQ seems to point to a nonexistent "tour" page i just was notified by someone who tried to show the page at linuxtag to a customer
<highvoltage> ugh
<highvoltage> ogra: i talked to cbx33 last night about our wiki
<jsgotangco> that page should also be updated
<jsgotangco> we already have a live workstation cd
<highvoltage> ogra: it's in a bit of a bad state. he made a page called /EdubuntuWikiCleanup that outlines some of the things that will be updated
<ogra> ok
<highvoltage> ogra: i'll look at some of the old pages we had, and get similar links on the new sites, just to minimilise on 404's
<ikks> Hi, I'm trying to download edubuntu-text via jigdo-lite
<highvoltage> ogra: thanks for the notification
<ikks> but it fails to download 350 debs.
<ogra> highvoltage, thanks for caring :)
<ikks> I'm using http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/6.06/edubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-amd64.jigdo
<highvoltage> :)
<ikks> What would be the mirror to a succesful download?
<ikks> I tried http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ogra> hmm, it should work in any case without the co. in front 
<ogra> thats the main archive
<ogra> but even if i'm the guy responsible for building the isos, i must admit i never used/tried jigdo, so i cant say much 
<ikks> Is there a prefered method?
<ikks> I've never used bittorrent or p2p software.
<ikks> or just a wget?
<ikks> of the whole iso would be better?
<lucasvo> ikks: bit torrent
<lucasvo> it's quite good
<ikks> without the co. got the same result :(
<ogra> i usually use rsync, but then i have a copy of every iso locally already, rsync wont help if you dont
<ogra> bittorrent is the preferred method
<lucasvo> fully supported by gnome
<ikks> I prefer curses, which would be better?
<ikks> bittornado rtorrent
<ogra> i guess bittornado is used by many people 
* highvoltage just signed up to write the ubuntu certification exam
<ogra> heh
<ogra> dont fail !!
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm paying R300 to do it, so i promise you i'll try not to fail :)
<highvoltage> i am a bit afraid though
<highvoltage> since i don't know what to expect in the exam. there's no specs or material anywhere for it :/
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> that could be scary
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: don't worry, if you fail, we could vote you out
<JaneW> highvoltage: you should pass easilly I should think
<jsgotangco> just like what they do in big brother
<jsgotangco> heh!
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: ok :)
<highvoltage> JaneW: it probably depends what they ask, most of the things i would imagine they would ask i know how to do, i think.
* highvoltage knows how to apt-get install, if that means anything
<highvoltage> :p
<highvoltage> ok, seeya l8r
<ogra> jsgotangco, hey, i'm just fiddling with the ff homepage, do you use an img directory for all distros (ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu) ?
<ogra> the css has: background: url('img/edubuntu-logo.png')
<jsgotangco> ogra: i just used img, feel free to change
<ogra> ok, i just want to have it the same as the others
<jsgotangco> are you content with it? should we amend it further?
<ogra> btw, all EC members should be edubuntu-members admins now
<ogra> it looks wonderful
<ogra> i'm totally pleased with it
<jsgotangco> hopefully we dont change the colors
<ogra> using the chalkboard since 2 days now, i think we could keep the red 
<ogra> the shades of the colors are similar, i think it can work
<jsgotangco> yeah i kind of dig the red now
<ogra> it means luck in asia, doesnt it ? 
<jsgotangco> prosperity, luck, yeah things good
<ogra> :)
<ogra> was one of my arguments to silbs ... but seems it wasnt convincing
<ikks> I'm starting to use bittornado and gives me this message :
<ikks> :[09:43:26]  rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<ikks> what would it be?
<ikks> I'm using http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/6.06/edubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-amd64.iso.torrent
<ikks> file:     edubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-amd64.iso
<ikks>  size:     729,114,624 (695.34 MiB)
<lucasvo> ikks: why don't you use the gnome bittorerent?
<lucasvo> or the official bittorrent?
<ikks> I'm away from the computer where I'm trying to fetch.
<ikks> Don't have a fast connection to X or VNC.
<ikks> just plain text over ssh :)
<lucasvo> | error(s): [16:55:21]  rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.                                                |
<lucasvo> I get the same error
<ikks> I haven't touched any conf. file.
* ikks googling the error.
<ikks> an lsof -i gives 
<ikks> btdownloa 8485        igor    4u  IPv4  20229       TCP *:28277 (LISTEN)
<ikks> guess not a firewall problem on my machine.
<lucasvo> no
<ikks> lucasvo do you have a torrent file that you have used to download trough bittornado?
<lucasvo> ikks: 16:47 < ikks> I'm using http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/6.06/edubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-amd64.iso.torrent
<Petaris> Where are the openoffice icons kept?
<Petaris> I can't seem to find them in /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps
<ikks> sorry lucasvo, I meant downloading succesfully a file with bittornado?
<lucasvo> ikks: yes
<ikks> maybe my client is too old?
<ikks> 0.3.13 this is on amd64 Debian testing.
<ikks> no luck with rtracker :(
* ikks will do a plain wget.
<ikks> thx :)
<Petaris> Anyone have time to help me debug sound?
<cbx33> finally I'm back
<cbx33> my rented server died
<cbx33> and now all the people I wanted to talk to have gone
<cbx33> ping Bluekuja 
<cbx33> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra is currently on #edubuntu (2h 30m 8s) #ubuntu (2h 30m 8s)
<jsgotangco_> heh
<cbx33> hi jsgotangco_ 
<jsgotangco_> hey
<cbx33> going good today?
<cbx33> Right y'all I'm off I'll be back later on
<cbx33> anyone working on ESA remember feature freeze by the end of the day
<Seveas> ogra, your idle time is 20 seconds so I know you're here 
<ogra> Seveas, yes i am, but i try to keep away from IRC as much as i can, i'm very swamped and far behind schedule with much stuff
<Seveas> ogra, ok, just a quick yes/no question: is edubuntu mnembership equivalent to Ubuntu membership, ie: with mail addresses and cloaks etc..?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<ogra> Seveas, yes
<Petaris> Hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> hi Petaris 
<ogra> even i didnt check if it works yet, we all should have @edubuntu.org adresses 
<ogra> (additionaly to the ubuntu.com one)
<ogra> cloaks can just be the ubuntu cloaks i guess
<ogra> no need for anything extra
<ogra> do you need noification about new members for that ? 
<ogra> *notification
<Petaris> ogra: I'm back to working on sound
<edubuntugirl> hello world
<Petaris> still get a device doesn't exist error
<Petaris> Hi edubuntugirl
<edubuntugirl> sup, Petaris!
<pips1> hi folks
<highvoltage> hi pips1 
<Petaris> hello pips1
<pips1> hey highvoltage !
<pips1> got your mail
<highvoltage> you did?
<pips1> guys, I got a debian newb question for you...
<highvoltage> fire away!
<pips1> I am running dapper beta 2 on a test server
<pips1> I'm interested in a package from universe... that package seems to being worked on as we speak, i.e. they are still packaging some dependencies...
<pips1> so... I can install that version because of the missing dependency-packages.. BUT can I install the second-last package instead? Is it possible and how do I now what version number is the "second-latest" so I can enter that version number in my apt-get command?
<pips1> sorry s/I can/I can't/
<highvoltage> usually not, they don't keep a complete arvhive of all the incremental changes in unstable
<highvoltage> what do you want to install?
<pips1> ah
<pips1> zope-cps
<pips1> highvoltage, so... I can't for run the version of zope-cps from breezy in dapper?
<pips1> argh, s/I can't for run/I can't run/
<highvoltage> hmm.. i'm not at all familiar with zope-cps :/
<pips1> well, I don't think you need to be familiar with zope-cps... I mean: is it *generally* possible to install and run an older package? (with apt-get)
<pips1> edubuntugirl, say something! there is so much silence :-)
<edubuntugirl> pips1: sure thing
<pips1> :-)
<pips1> I like edubuntugirl, she is so cool
<firp> edubuntugirl how's the weather like?
<edubuntugirl> firp: what?
<pips1> no takers for my question? anyone? ;-)
<highvoltage> pips1: it's possible, strictly speaking, to install the package from breezy, but i think it will have many dependencies to other older versions, which would make it very difficult
<pips1> right, i c
<pips1> yeah, I figured that, and zope-cps has *tons* of dependencies, believe me :-)
<pips1> that's why I was hoping it would be possible with apt-get in the first place... :-)
<pips1> cheers!
* pips1 goes back to his "experiments"
<Petaris> Is there a log that the clients write to when they boot?
<Petaris> some thing that I can check to see if esound is starting
<jsgotangco_> ciao
<Sergi0> is it possible to install dapper on a edubuntu pxe client, who only can boot from pxe? so no cdrom/floppy acces? the client has only hdd/network?
<Sergi0> i've got this great laptop, but no internal cdrom
<highvoltage> what is apt-file? i don't have it installed, but it's mentioned at http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/certification/pro
<ogra> highvoltage, it searches for files in packages
<ogra> install it, its helpful if you develop and search for a lib or something
<highvoltage> ogra: ok. how is it different from dpkg -S?
<ogra> it works on the whole archive
<ogra> dpkg -S works only for installed packages
<ogra> (which doesnt help if you search the package containing libfoo which is missing to compile some stuff)
<Nixonp> hola
<ogra> (emphasis on missing here)
<Petaris> ogra: When I login on the clients the first time the desktop background is all screwed up
<Petaris> if I logout and log back in its fixed
<Petaris> is this a known issue?
<ogra> sounds like a videocard problem 
<ogra> did you try setting 16bit in lts.conf (saves a lot of bandwith as well)
<ogra> X_COLOR_DEPTH=16
<Petaris> no
<Petaris> that would reduce screen quality quite a bit wouldn't it?
<ogra> i have one client in my lab where the splash is totally broken if i run it with 24bit colors, but it works fine with 16
<ogra> (gnome splash )
<HedgeMage> hi, all
<ogra> hey HedgeMage 
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> ogra: I am also seeing that I need to rehash the ssh keys fairly often
<pips1> ogra, the page http://packages.qa.debian.org/z/zope-cps.html mentions a 'Debian/Ubuntu Zope Team' (pkg-zope-developers@lists.alioth.debian.org), do you know who I could talk to on IRC?
<ogra> pips1, try doko
<pips1> ogra, cheers
<pips1> ogra, what channel? 
<ogra> Petaris, only if you change the server ip
<ogra> pips1, -devel 
<pips1> ok
<highvoltage> hey HedgeMage 
<ogra> pips1, ajmitch would be another candidate if doko isnt around
<HedgeMage> hi ogra, highvoltage 
<Petaris> ogra: haven't touched the server ip
<ogra> then you dont need to rehash
<Petaris> it won't let me loging until I do
<Petaris> s/loging/log in
<ogra> there must be something else wrong
<Petaris> probably
<Petaris> also got sound working sortof
<ogra> if the server has a static ip that doesnt change, why should the client need a new key :)
<Petaris> I had to set the esd server to the client ip address
<ogra> thats done automatically normally
<Petaris> ogra: I don't know
<pips1> ogra, cheers!
<Petaris> Whats done automatically?
<ogra> ESPEAKER should be set to the clients ip all the time
<Petaris> hrm
<ogra> try: env 
<ogra> in a terminal
<ogra> (on the client)
<ogra> it should list ESPEAKER
<ogra> and its value indeed
<Petaris> nope
<Petaris> not even listed
<ogra> in a gnome terminal ?
<ogra> and you have SOUND=True in the lts.conf ?
<Petaris> yep
<ogra> weird, since ESPEAKER is set in the login manager even before you log in, its part of the login command
<Petaris> http://phpfi.com/116064
<Petaris> there is the only thing not commented in lts.conf
<ogra> please dont set X_MOUSE_DEVICE unless you have a serial mouse
<ogra> where did you get this lts.conf
<Petaris> should I comment all of the mouse stuff
<ogra> there is a lot of unneeded stuff in there
<Petaris> for my examples
<ogra> dont set RUNLEVEL
<ogra> neither MOUSE_PROTOCOL
<Petaris> /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/doc/ltsp-client/examples/lts.conf
<Petaris> thats where I got it
<ogra> XSERVER=auto is the default, not needed
<ogra> yeah, i need to update the docs still, sorry, mdz initially imported the ltsp.org docs
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> What should be in my lts.conf file
<Petaris> what should it look like
<ogra> apart from SOUND there is nothing useful in that file :)
<ogra> i'm wondering if thats the problem with booting to console
<ogra> (the RUNLEVEL entry)
<ogra> it shouldnt be read, but well ...
<Petaris> so this should work:
<Petaris> [Default] 
<Petaris> SERVER  =       192.168.0.1
<Petaris> SOUND   =       TRUE
<ogra> drop SERVER
<ogra> unless its a differnt machine
<ogra> i.e. not the one you boot from
<Petaris> keep [Default]  ?
<ogra> yep
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> let me reboot the client
<ogra> and probably add X_COLOR_DEPTH=16
<Petaris> let me try this bit first
<ogra> i've never seen the boot problem before, but have a bug open and heard it more often already ... lets see if you land on a gui+
<Petaris> right
<Petaris> nope
<Petaris> but its started the gui
<ogra> ?
<Petaris> had to alt+f7 to it
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> strange
<ogra> ok, so i'll still have to dig that bug next week if i'm home
<Petaris> wallpaper didn't go crazy this time though
<ogra> with or without 16bit forced #
<ogra> ?
<Petaris> let me check for espeaker
<Petaris> nope, still not there
<Petaris> is it SOUND=TRUE or SOUND=Y
<Petaris> I used TRUE
<ogra> True
<ogra> with capital T
<Petaris> but the rest lowercase?
<ogra> thats how i use it
<Petaris> ok, let me try that
<ogra> you can set the rootpw in the client chroot as i explained to you yesterday and have a look at /var/log/ldm.log on the client 
<ogra> there should be a trace of sound stuff
<Petaris> still no espeaker
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> sec
<Petaris> the log is empty
<ogra> grep for sound in that file
<ogra> oh, yes
<ogra> do one login attempt :)
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> it will only log if something happens indeed
<Petaris> ok, now theres stuff in it
<ogra> now grep for the srting sound
<ogra> *string
<Petaris> right at the top info: Not enabling sound support.
<ogra> aha
<Petaris> but it doesn't say why
<ogra> can you try setting SOUND_DAEMON=esd in lts.conf ?
<ogra> i suspect there is something wrong with: self.sound_daemon = get_config('SOUND_DAEMON') or 'esd'
<ogra> it picks up the SOUND variable (else you wouldnt see the message at all)
<Petaris> a ps -A shows esd is running
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> made the change
<Petaris> rebooting the client
<ogra> esd is running, but self.sound_daemon isnt set in the code, what causes ESPEAKER not to be set
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> still no espeaker
<ogra>                 case "$SOUND_DAEMON" in
<ogra>             esd|'') # The default when no value is set
<ogra>                 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps -public -tcp &
<ogra>                 ;;
<ogra> thats from the ltsp-client initscript :)
<ogra> there it gets started if nothing is set
<Petaris> hrm
<ogra> (nothing apart from SOUND)
<ogra> what does ldm.log say ?
<Petaris> same thing
<Petaris> here is my lts.conf file: 
<Petaris> [Default] 
<Petaris> SOUND=True
<Petaris> SOUND_DAEMON=esd
<ogra> hmm, i see the prob i think
<Petaris> oh?
<Petaris> do tell
<ogra> can you try editing /usr/sbin/ldm 
<Petaris> on what?
<ogra> the client 
<ogra> err
<Petaris> the server or in the client chroot
<ogra> nope in the chroot
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> and change
<ogra> self.use_sound = get_config_bool('SOUND')
<ogra> to
<ogra> self.use_sound = get_config('SOUND')
<ogra> (then you can even set SOUND=blah in lts.conf and it should work)
<ogra> the code in the initscript doesnt care if its boolean or not, but the code in ldm does
<ogra> making them the same should fix it
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> let me reboot the client
<Petaris> espeaker still isn't set
<ogra> whats the log saying
<ogra> oh, did you unset SOUND_DAEMON in lts.conf again ?
<Petaris> info: Enabling esd sound support.
<Petaris> yea
<ogra> aha "
<ogra> !
<ubotu> ogra: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Petaris> er, yeah
<ogra> then ESPEAKER *must* be set
<Petaris> set where?
<ogra> env
<Petaris> env doesn't show it
<ogra> where do you run env exactly ?
<ogra> and when ? 
<Petaris> on the client'
<ogra> yep
<ogra> after you logged in to a session i hope 
<Petaris> loged into the client
<Petaris> yep, after I logged in to xfce
<ogra> and you run it in a xfce terminal ? 
<Petaris> no
<ogra> try that :)
<Petaris> I run it on the client itself
<ogra> espeaker is needed on the server in your session, not on the client :)
<Petaris> ahhh
<Petaris> its there
<Petaris> right
<Petaris> duh
<ogra> (i know sound support is confusing, i had to grok that myself first)
<ogra> great
<Petaris> let me try it out
<ogra> now xmms wih esd output plugin should just work
<ogra> hey mdz 
<mdz> morning
<edubuntugirl> morning mdz 
<mdz> edubuntugirl: are you a bot?
<edubuntugirl> mdz: what?
<mdz> that's a yes
<ogra> yes, she is
<ogra> :)
<highvoltage> heh :)
<ogra> edubuntugirl, mdz
<edubuntugirl> mdz is an opportunistic troublemaker, see https://launchpad.net/people/mdz
<mdz> how come nobody programs bots to answer that question?
<edubuntugirl> i am programmed to say that, but i prefer to be in denial
<HedgeMage> lol
<edubuntugirl> i am not a bot, i am a real girl, even though I am 2D, and very pale
<ogra> Petaris, so thanks for that fruitful debugging, i'll fix it in my next upload ... (i didnt like the bool stuff pere did there from the beginning)
<Petaris> ogra: it works but is a little crappy on quality if you do anything else on the system
<Petaris> at least with vlc
<ogra> audio only ? 
<Petaris> xmms is a little better
<Petaris> yeah
<Bluekuja> hi highvoltage, hi ogra, hi mdz
<ogra> (dont expect video to work)
<Petaris> just crackles in the audio
<Petaris> oh?
<highvoltage> hey Bluekuja 
<ogra> hmm, i didnt test xmms at all
<Petaris> at all you mean?
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: *ahem*
<Bluekuja> edubuntugirl: hi, i was missing you
<edubuntugirl> Bluekuja: gotcha
<ogra> only the gstreamer based progs like totem and rhythmbox
<Petaris> hrm
<Bluekuja> jon one week for the edubuntu italian forum ready
<Bluekuja> also web site
<ogra> Petaris, i'll do more tests next week
<Bluekuja> with a new design
<Petaris> ogra: it would be cool if the xfce mixer/volume control would work with esd
<highvoltage> how's the italian team coming along?
<ogra> Petaris, that neither works in gnome :/
<Petaris> ogra: bummer
<ogra> you'd need /dev/mixer access for it
<Petaris> right
<ogra> i want to go a new path in eft or eft+1 for sound
<Bluekuja> really good highvoltage, there is a new member that is working with me too
<Petaris> I would still like to see audio pushed fully to the client
<Bluekuja> but as i said soon there will be website, forum and something more
<ogra> i had no probs with the gnome apps at all 
<Petaris> like alsa running on the client and pointing to a local /dev/dsp
<Bluekuja> its coming great hehe
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: how did it go with those schools you've been talking too?
<ogra> either alsa or even something way more weird i'm still breeding on :)
<cbx33> boo !
<Bluekuja> I'm developing the idea on my school
<highvoltage> cbx33: hi. another thing that needs to be checked on the wiki is the links
<Bluekuja> talking with webmaster
<Bluekuja> to add links and pages of edubuntu
<ogra> (like finding a way to cleanly access /dev of the client through network)
<Bluekuja> in the school site
<Bluekuja> hi pete
<highvoltage> cbx33: ogra says that someone clicked on a link from a wiki page, and it linked to a page that doesn't exist anymore :/
<Petaris> ogra: I was thinking alsa as nearly everything supports it
<Petaris> ogra: If you get a chance listen to audio on a client and drag a window around
<ogra> Petaris, alsa is a driver set, not a sound daemon with network capabilitys
<Petaris> you will see what I mean about the crackles
<ogra> did you set your display to 16bit ? 
<Petaris> no
<ogra> as i asked ? :)
<ogra> try that 
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> it saves huge amounts of bandwith
<cbx33> highvoltage, I plan on checking all the links in the wiki later on
<Petaris> what was the variable again?
<highvoltage> cbx33: nice
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: i hope to have edubuntu installed for my school soon, to give the possiiblity to use it
<ogra> Petaris, X_COLOR_DEPTH=16
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: how is the italian translations in ed/ubuntu? are you going to use it in italian, or english?
<Petaris> ogra: ok, let me try that
<highvoltage> hmmm.. i don't have X_COLOR_DEPTH in my example lts.conf
<ogra> put it in there
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: well, italian translations are all almost complete, it will depend by school staff decision, maybe english maybe italian 
<ogra> and please drop all the mouse stuff
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: if they accept my idea, well i'll have to do a great work to install the whole network
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: something like 120 pc
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, changing now
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: wow, that's a big setup!
<ogra> highvoltage, mouse options are only needed for serial mice, all other models should be autodetected
<Petaris> ogra: the screen doesn't look any different
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: yep :) , well i think that if it will be done, all newspaper will talk about it in my region
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: so a lot of advocacy
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> I need to make this volume louder too
<highvoltage> ogra: so, if it's a serial mouse, am I right that the user needs to set X_MOUSE_PROTOCOL to "microsoft", and X_MOUSE_DEVICE to something such as "/dev/ttyS0"?
<froud> highvoltage: ping
<highvoltage> froud: pong
<ogra> highvoltage, yep
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, thanks
<ogra> highvoltage, sudo apt-get install inputattach && man inputattach
<froud> highvoltage: we have a go on the tuxlab cookbook vvvvvvv2
<ogra> that will show all options possible for the protocol in case you want to list them
<froud> highvoltage: we start merging the TSF stuff next week
<ogra> froud, not the edubuntu cookbook ? shame on you !
<ogra> :)
<ogra> hi btw
* froud nods ello to ogra 
<froud> good to see you
<ogra> same here :)
* froud hugs ogra 
* ogra hugs froud 
<ogra> and its not even hugday :)
<Bluekuja> pete
<froud> highvoltage: good news I will be installing an edubuntu lab at my Nursery School
<cbx33> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hi man
<Bluekuja> im writing
<froud> http://www.dobbydaycare.co.za
<Bluekuja> a mail to y school master
<froud> we're talking nursery school here
<Bluekuja> can i put the link to our work?
<Bluekuja> i know that is not finished but he can create in his mind an idea
<Bluekuja> what do you think?
<cbx33> um, what do you think highvoltage 
<highvoltage> froud: nice :)
<cbx33> i think it should be ok, dpeends if highvoltage and ogra would prefer us to keep non-complete information back
<froud> highvoltage: any cases of edubuntu in a kindergarten
<highvoltage> ogra: ok
<Bluekuja> highvoltage,ogra: what do you think?
<highvoltage> cbx33: about what? sorry, i might have missed something, heavily multitasking here :)
<cbx33> sorry highvoltage whether to be able to link to unfinished ESA document yet
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: I'm writing to my school master
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: It would be nice for him to take a look at some previews
<ogra> cbx33, put a "work in progress" at the top and link it i'd say :)
<cbx33> np ogra 
<highvoltage> froud: hilton's youngest kid had our skubuntu setup at their pre-primary school
<cbx33> ok Bluekuja you're good to go
<Bluekuja> ok great
<highvoltage> froud: it was non-tsf, so i don't have the exact status on it, but it has been done before
<highvoltage> cbx33: well, someone on the ldp project has a quote in their signature that says "Documentation is like sex. When it's good, it's really, really good. When it's bad, it's better than nothing." so if there's nothing else to link to, i suggest you link to what's available atm :)
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> good p[oint
<cbx33> Bluekuja, and I are hopefully freezing most of the features in the doc tongiht anyway
<cbx33> I have 3 more sections to add
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: hehehe
<ogra> DONT FORGET THAT THE SCREENSHOTS ARENT FINAL
<ogra> OOPS
<HedgeMage> on that note, I'm taking TT to the playground.. be back later.
<ogra> sorry for the caps
<froud> highvoltage: would be interesting to learn more, I will speak with Hilton
<cbx33> ogra, yes, the screenshots are not final
<ogra> we'll need the final artwork first
<highvoltage> froud: kewl :)
<ogra> (which i still have no ETA for)
<highvoltage> at least you have the freeze dates :)
<ogra> well
<ogra> the ubuntu freeze dates, yes, i'm not sure silbs or the agency feel bound to it
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> I need my kernel headers
<highvoltage> ogra: this is what i'm going to base our lts.conf doc on, can you tell me if it's technically sound? http://jonathancarter.co.za/files/lts.conf
<cbx33> ogra, not ETA on that then...
<cbx33> I want to start creating the pdf soon as, so when you find out drop me a mail or something
<ogra> highvoltage, make XSERVER optional, we dont need it normally
<highvoltage> ok
<ogra> i'm also not sure 15 is a good default depth 
<ogra> 16 will be more common
<highvoltage> ooh, i meant to say 16
<ogra> RCFILE is supported as a variable, but we dont have floppyd or anything else like that
<highvoltage> ah, right. pity we don't have floppyd. should i just take the RCFILE example out for now? i think it's unlikely that someone will use it for this release.
<ogra> and my main target was to list all possible options in the lts.conf, lest see if i come around to it before release (its a lot of stuff), else i'll happily go with that one 
<ogra> (everything is better than the current one which is taken from ltsp.org and has a lot of unused stuff)
<highvoltage> ok, i'll get that ltspparams page and try to get most of that in the example file, then you can tell me what i still miss
<ogra> heh, the ltspparams page is breezy ... well outdated :)
<ogra> but good for a start indeed :)
<Bluekuja> cbx33: done
<Bluekuja> i've sent the mail
<highvoltage> ogra: does the server need additional config for SYSLOG_HOST to work?
<cbx33> nice Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> soon ill receive the answer
<Bluekuja> pete i was watching the page
<Bluekuja> its really really GREAT now
<Bluekuja> you cand find everything
<Bluekuja> inside it
<Bluekuja> every question can be answered therwe
<Bluekuja> *there
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: wb :)
<pygi> o HedgeMage
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: ping
<LaserJock> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hi jordan
<Bluekuja> i have sent the page to my school master
<Bluekuja> so he can get all informations that he need 
<ogra> highvoltage, yes, syslogd must accept network connections for that
<Bluekuja> ill update you with the answer
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: cool
<Bluekuja> ;)
<LaserJock> so how are the app descriptions coming along?
<Bluekuja> well, in the planning page we have made a list of apps that need to be done
<Bluekuja> so check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/Planning
<Bluekuja> i think we will have that rdy for tomorrow
<LaserJock> ok, cool
<Bluekuja> yep, 
<Bluekuja> i go to eat
<Bluekuja> cya later
<LaserJock> I'll try to finish the categorization on EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/LaserJock
<Bluekuja> great
<ogra> hey Amaranth 
<Bluekuja> hi amaranth
<Amaranth> ogra: even though i don't use it ;)
<pygi> hello Amaranth =P
<Amaranth> hi
<Amaranth> pygi: does the app look good now?
<ogra> guys Amaranth is goinf for packaging enhancing and making willow rock for us in a SoC project (for anyone who doesnt know yet)
<ogra> *going
<highvoltage> ogra: on a default installation, would specifying SYSLOG_HOST = server.ip be enough?
<ogra> so we might have the long awaited content filter solution from him :)
<Amaranth> ogra: and in my spare time i'll be taking over the world
<ogra> highvoltage, for the client, yes
<ogra> but the server still needs to be set up to accept network connections 
* pygi goes to see again Amaranth's app
<Amaranth> it's got a launchpad spec link now :)
<highvoltage> ogra: i've updated that lts.conf file. do you know where i can look for more parameters for the dapper setup?
<ogra> highvoltage, use the code luke ;)
<pygi> Amaranth: bah, I saw that :)
<pygi> Amaranth: yes, it's good then :)
<Amaranth> pygi: cool
<Amaranth> never got a response on if the updates were good yesterday, thought it might need another poke :)
<ogra> highvoltage, the ltsp-client-setup initscript has many of them, but some are debian specific and not used for ubuntu
<highvoltage> ogra: :)
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm looking at the LTSP.org config file for pointers
<pygi> Amaranth: huh, I haven't responded? sorry :-/
<highvoltage> ogra: do we support the 'include' part? they have, for example, an 'include /etc/lts.conf.workstations'
<ogra> nope
<highvoltage> and I suppose we wouldn't have a use for LOCAL_APPS atm?
<ogra> good idea for an eft enhancement, thats easy to implement
<ogra> nope
<pygi> ogra: I guess you should rank Amaranth's app, or will you wait for May,8?
<ogra> rank ? where ?
<highvoltage> ogra: yeah, would be nice to have a seperate file for client-specific settings :)
<pygi> ogra: well, the mentors page? :)
<highvoltage> ogra: and NIS_DOMAIN and NIS_SERVER?
<ogra> grep NIS /opt/ltsp/.....init.d/???ltsp-client-setup
<Amaranth> wow i'm in too many channels :P
<ogra> ;)
<Amaranth> 21
<pygi> ogra: I think you know where that would be :)
<LaserJock> Amaranth: crimsun says he is in like >40 channels, or something insane liek that
<Amaranth> wow
<highvoltage> hmmm.. grep: /opt/ltsp/.....init.d/???ltsp-client-setup: No such file or directory
<ogra> pygi, not really since i have other things to do than thinking about SoC usually ... its annoying enough that they autosubscribe you to a high tryffic ML if you mentor
<highvoltage> ogra: are you involved with SoC this year?
<ogra> its really a bad timing 
<pygi> ogra: want me to give you a link?
<ogra> highvoltage, i didnt want, but Amaranth's offer for willow convinced me
<ogra> pygi, *sigh* yes
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> until they fixed the site somewhat i had to guess at the student page
<pygi> ogra: just say you wanna mentor it
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=alleykat@gmail.com:f1542f19:7da5ed5f
<highvoltage> Amaranth: you're good!
<highvoltage> Amaranth: you should mentor us into becoming as good in persuasion as you are :)
<pygi> Amaranth: basicly, I think you are skilled enough so even if some other people apply, you'll probably get the project
<Amaranth> pygi: cool
<Amaranth> i was going to be funny and put pymusique on there too, but decided not to :)
<pygi> Amaranth: heh :)
<Amaranth> some people don't seem to like that app
<pygi> Amaranth: :)
<pygi> ogra: and basicly when you unsubscribe yourself from list, they do it again =P
<ogra> yep, i heard that ... for now i created a folder where 400 unread mails wait now ...
<pygi> ogra: ah, well, don't worry about it anyway :)
<ogra> ok, applied to mentor it :)
<pygi> just erase it =P
<pygi> ogra: nice :)
<pygi> I'll now vote on it, so we get more votes on that application
<ogra> its already in the top three :)
<pygi> ogra: Screen magnifier got twice X 4 points because same mentor voted twice !!! :)
<pygi> and the application is bad as I seem it :-/
<ogra> disqualified !
<pygi> see*
<ogra> :)
<pygi> ogra: well, you could do that =P
<ogra> nah, i dont cheat
<ogra> i'm out of school too long already :)
<pygi> what's irc nick  for Henrik? I should go talk to him
<ogra> heno
<pygi> hm,oki
<pygi> he's not here now
<pygi> I'll just bug him later :)
<ogra> he's rarely here, look in -devel
<highvoltage> pygi: he's quite quick on e-mail though, henrik@ubuntu.com
<pygi> ogra: he's not on freenode :)
<pygi> highvoltage: oki, thanks :)
<Amaranth> top 3? neat
<pygi> Amaranth: well, basicly, you can count you got urself a project :)
<cbx33> is there a live cd for xubuntu yet?
<ogra> i think so, yes
<ogra> als janimo in -devel
<ogra> *ask
<cbx33> ok
<Amaranth> woo, that's a relief
<Amaranth> i was looking for other things to apply for in case this didn't work
<Amaranth> hey, i get to modify it again
<ogra> you didnt trust me eh ? :)
<Amaranth> because ogra commented on it
<pygi> ogra: basicly, the thing why I would like that situation to sort out is because we don't have unlimited slots
<pygi> ogra: and we want only high-quality applications
<pygi> ogra: and I feel the one about screen magnifier isn't good :-/
<highvoltage> ogra: since you mentioned janimo, if there were theoretically enough space on the CD, would it be a lot of work to include Xfce for Edubuntu?
<ogra> yep i know but its a very bad time of the release for SoC to start 
<pygi> ogra: http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=fodtze@gmail.com:f9a243dd:44c1f2f4
<Amaranth> ogra: I think you're only supposed to comment if you want me to change something.
<ogra> highvoltage, not at all
<ogra> but there is no space
<ogra> in fact we will have no flight 7 because its to oversized atm
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm thinking in lines of the add-on cd ;)
<ogra> Amaranth, pfft, if i want to praise you i do it 
<Amaranth> hehe
* Amaranth adds random typos and updates
<ogra> highvoltage, lets rather see that we get rid of KDE, then we'll have space
<pygi> Amaranth: bah, that doesn't mean a thing :)
<pygi> ogra: may you please take a look on sec on that application?
<Amaranth> ogra: How many KDE apps are used?
<highvoltage> ogra: yep. ogra, have you ever thought about openoffice vs abiword and gnumeric?
<Amaranth> C++ apps seem to be very bloated, as far as disk space goes
<ogra> Amaranth, only some 10 or so kdeedu apps that have no replacement in gnome
<highvoltage> abiword and gnumeric are in main now, and are much less resource-hungry
<ogra> but that pulls in the whole set of kde langpacks
<highvoltage> although, they don't have the kind of documentation and backing that OOo has.
<Amaranth> but they don't work with OpenDocument, do they?
<ogra> i wouldnt go with abiword for a school
<highvoltage> Amaranth: yes, they do
<ogra> you need word compatibility and there abiword still lacks
<Amaranth> How is their MS Office support?
<Amaranth> yeah
<highvoltage> i open all my .doc email attachments with Abiword
<highvoltage> and that works fine. i suppose if you use it all the time it might be different.
<Amaranth> you can at least filter some of the open office things off the CD, no?
<Amaranth> Like OOo Base
<highvoltage> i don't think that gives you much space, and you'd probably have to do some weird packaging and OOo hacking to make that work.
<ogra> no idea if OOo still works then 
<LaserJock> ogra: how much space do we need to trim?
<Amaranth> ahh, good point
<ogra> but we'll need to drop something essential 
<highvoltage> 10MB?
<Amaranth> if it's compiled with base enabled it might do weird things
<ogra> LaserJock, 8M oversized
<Amaranth> ouch
<ogra> and there are still some docs missing and i have no clue how big the final artwork will be
<LaserJock> ogra: do you have the list of installed packages (is that the seed?) ?
<ogra> so a bit more will be needed
<ogra> yep, thats the seed
<Amaranth> the whole language pack thing really...hurts
<ogra> (and the deps of these packages) 
<Amaranth> in this case, anyway
<highvoltage> ogra: how large is tuxtype/tuxmaths?
<LaserJock> ogra: is there a URL for the seed?
<ogra> highvoltage, very large
<pygi> ogra: let's just SoC coding a replacement educational apps for Gnome :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<highvoltage> ogra: tuxtype specifically is horrible on thin clients, those animations on the splash screens kills a thin client network
<ogra> LaserJock, http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/edubuntu-dapper/
<LaserJock> ogra: thanks
<highvoltage> pygi: i know of a lot of people who'd be happy if tuxtype is removed
<pygi> highvoltage: hehe :)
<ogra> highvoltage, many people love it, but it would be my first candidate if i decided for an edu app
<Amaranth> LaserJock: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/edubuntu-dapper/ship specifically
<pygi> Amaranth: SoC - solution for all your troubles :)
<ogra> Amaranth, and desktop and minimal and server and install :)
<ogra> thats all on the CD
<Amaranth> pygi: you can try, anyway :)
<Amaranth> ogra: I thought ship was everyone on the CD and the others were filters on that data
<pygi> Amaranth: yup :P
<ogra> Amaranth, nope a package should only be in one seed
<ogra> so ship is the stuff on the CD no other metapackage installs
<ogra> i.e. build-essential and friends
<Amaranth>  * oem-config   # this is small; it can be removed if there's space pressure, but it makes the OEM installer a lot easier to test
<Amaranth> oh, it's super small
<ogra> yep that gains us nothing
<ogra> we have three options:
<ogra> dropping a11y
<ogra> dropping fonts 
<ogra> dropping something from the edu apps
<ogra> s/from/of/#
<LaserJock> ogra: what about python stuff?
<ogra> dropping a11y might be ok for ltsp installs, since nothing of the a11y stuff got ever tested there
<ogra> LaserJock, wont gain us much unless we drop it all
<ogra> but that would probably upset sabdfl
<ogra> s/probably/very likely/
<LaserJock> yeah, but he doesn't have to know ;-)
<Burgwork> what do we gain with fonts?
<highvoltage> ogra: what happens if people upset sabdfl?
<cbx33> hehe
<highvoltage> ogra: is it the same as upsetting dr. evil? :)
<ogra> Burgwork, probably broken asian/greek or whatever support
<Amaranth> dropping just tuxtype wouldn't be enough
* HedgeMage wanders back in
<Burgwork> ogra, hmm, no easy answers here
<ogra> Amaranth, note that this will also drop its deps (if not needed anywhere)
<ogra> Burgwork, exactly
<Amaranth> ogra: I'm guessing someone else uses SDL
<Amaranth> ogra: so it's deps wouldn't be dropped
<ogra> thats why we wont have a flight 7 since i didnt want to decide alone and in a rush
<LaserJock> and we probably don't want to mess with hardware stuff like dropping hppa or sparc kernel modules et al.
<Burgwork> ogra, how much space are we over?
<ogra> 8 meg
<cbx33> 8Meg?
<cbx33> hmmm
<ogra> but we need space for the docs as well and probably some for the artwork
<Burgwork> ogra, what about gcompris sound packages?
<ogra> Burgwork, all i could were dropped long ago
<Burgwork> ah
* ogra quickly needs to do a dogwalk, GF is looking angry since it gets dark
<ogra> be back in 20-30min
<HedgeMage> ogra: hehe go for it
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> ok ogra 
<cbx33> see ya in a while
<HedgeMage> while ogra's gone, anyone willing to fill my in on what I missed?
<cbx33> HedgeMage, what can we cut from edubuntu
<cbx33> :p
<Amaranth> why are the sounds needed?
<LaserJock> ogra: we will thrash out something by the time your back ;-)
<Amaranth> those are about 2-3M each
<cbx33> are we tied into keeping all of the kdeedu package?
<HedgeMage> How much space are we looking for?
<cbx33> can we not recompile it?
<cbx33> 8Mb
<Amaranth> 18-27M savings by dropping gcompris sounds
<Amaranth> should be enough for artwork and docs too
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> that's an idea
<cbx33> seeing as gcompris when run over ltsp doesn;t have sound by default anyway
<Burgwork> Amaranth, but gcompris sounds already been dropped
<pygi> Amaranth: and make them download that on first update :)
<highvoltage> gcompris sounds aren't so crucial, imho.
<Burgwork> cbx33, kde edu will be dropped for edgy
<Amaranth> Burgwork: 9 of them are showing up in this list
<cbx33> Burgwork, I know
<Amaranth> only on i386 though
<Amaranth> so if amd64 and/or ppc are too big we still have to drop something else
<cbx33> Burgwork, I jus thought for the man time can we modify to make it smaller
<cbx33> maybe split it into two pacakges
<pygi> Amaranth: may I ask you for a lill' favor? :)
<Amaranth> pygi: sure
<cbx33> and then update on first install
<Burgwork> Amaranth, hmm
<pygi> Amaranth: please go to ubuntu SoC wiki page, and add educational applications? :)
<pygi> say it would also need good designer/artist skills
<Amaranth> hehe
<HedgeMage> is there a list somewhere I can skim of what is/isn't in right now?
<Amaranth> "rewrite kdeedu apps in gtk"?
<pygi> Amaranth: well, that might be one project
<Amaranth> HedgeMage: is and isn't on the CD?
<pygi> Amaranth: and the other would be just "Create new educational applications for Gnome"
<pygi> "Be creative, be skilled, be educational" :)
<Amaranth> i'll see what i can do
<Amaranth> my language skills are pretty bad though
* highvoltage calls it a day
<HedgeMage> Amaranth: is and isn't on the list, since I missed half the convo ;)
<highvoltage> goodnight everyone!
<Burgwork> Amaranth, see live.gnome.org/EducationSuite
<Amaranth> HedgeMage: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/edubuntu-dapper/
<cbx33> highvoltage, wait up
<pygi> Amaranth: very thanks :)
<highvoltage> cbx33: ok
<cbx33> I'll get those chacters to you hopefully tomorrow when lisa has finished working on them
<cbx33> and could you possibly have a quikc look at ESA tomorrow
<highvoltage> cool :)
<HedgeMage> I'm reading... when the discussion starts up again, someone please hilight me once or thrice
<pygi> HedgeMage: uploaded writings?
<HedgeMage> pygi: put one on... it's shorter than I'd like... the other was handwritten (also very short) I will grab it and type it up once I have a toddler-free moment
<HedgeMage> I've given up typing much with him "helping"
<pygi> HedgeMage: nice :)
<HedgeMage> When he goes to bed tonight, I plan to back up my HD and wipe it so I can do an install on it while writing my installation instructions :)
<cbx33> HedgeMage, good plan
<cbx33> if you need anything proofing just shout
<cbx33> or a guinea pig to test it
<cbx33> I can get my youthlug members testing it out
<HedgeMage> (assuming we don't have a botnet attack like the other night when I tried to do it)
<HedgeMage> cbx33: awesome :)
<cbx33> :D
<HedgeMage> cbx33: I'll let you know once I have it written.
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> Amaranth, dropping the sounds will cripple gcompris since very much of the games require sounds , i'd rather not drop them
<Amaranth> ah
<pygi> ogra: well, can't we make people fetch it on first update?  :)
<ogra> (and i dont really care if stuff is missing from the other arches)
<HedgeMage> pygi: some people may not have a net connection at all, though
<ogra> pygi, not if they dont have network
<pygi> true 
<HedgeMage> ogra: GMTA ;)
<ogra> GMTA ?
<cbx33> ogra, walked the dog already
<ogra> yeah, done :)
<bdoin> ogra: you can drop the country names at least, no activity require them
<HedgeMage> ogra: Great Minds Think Alike :)
<ogra> HedgeMage, heh, yes :)
<ogra> bdoin, country names ? 
<Amaranth> pygi: the "rewrite kdeedu in gtk" idea is already there
<ogra> gcompris is one of our major apps, i wont rip anything of it out on i386
<bdoin> for example boards/sounds/en/geography/france.ogg
<pygi> Amaranth: ah, link?
<Amaranth> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/edutainment
<Amaranth> it's linked from the soc wiki page
<ogra> bdoin, i'm not sure if that wont break gcompris 
<cbx33> but then kdeedu is getting dropped next release is it worth it?
<pygi> Amaranth: hm,oki...then just add creating new edu apps
<cbx33> ogra, if you wanted to drop stuff, I can test it out as much as I can :p
<ogra> cbx33, only if there are replacements
<cbx33> true
<ogra> bdoin, also this would require repackaging of gcompris #
<bdoin> ogra: nope, I promise you it won't break anything. they are not present for all locale anyway and it does not prevent them to play
<cbx33> ogra, are there components of kdeedu that could go?
<cbx33> in this release?
<ogra> cbx33, we only ship a very limited set already
<cbx33> hmm really?
<ogra> and the apps themselves are quite small
<cbx33> i was not aware of that
<cbx33> just a thought
<ogra> kstars is one thats big 
<ogra> but as gcompris, dropping that will hurt
<LaserJock> I think it might be best to try to not drop educational apps from a distro targeting educational settings
<cbx33> LaserJock, yes
<pygi> LaserJock: if we have GTK replacements, then it's all right
<Petaris> ogra: If I leave a client up for a while (logged in) and don't touch it for about 20 minutes it hard locks
<LaserJock> pygi: but do we?
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> and the dhcp server seems to dissappear
<pygi> LaserJock: well, not yet =P
* Petaris thinks there is some underlying issue
<LaserJock> pygi: not for dapper I should think
<pygi> LaserJock: agreed, not for dapper :)
<LaserJock> unless there are some apps hiding around that I don't know about, which is entirely possible
<ogra> Petaris, did you install xubuntu-desktop to get xfce ? 
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> ogra yeah
<ogra> thats likely an yscreensaver prob then
<Petaris> there server seems odd
<ogra> s/x/y/
<Petaris> I don't have xscreensaver running
<ogra> hmm
<Petaris> and why would that screw with the server
<ogra> i thought xubuntu starts it by default
<Petaris> it won't even shutdown
<Petaris> :/
<bdoin> all geography locales sounds in GC makes 14MB
<Petaris> wth
<ogra> check the logs on the server if the NIC re-negotiates half/full duplex 
<ogra> ot the line speed
<cbx33> ogra, what about screensavers on edubuntu?
<ogra> s/ot/or/
<cbx33> any that are big?
<ogra> cbx33, there are none
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> kk
<ogra> never were :)
<LaserJock> anything in totem, serpentine, rhythmbox, sound-juicer, ekiga, gaim, blender, or evolution?
<Petaris> bugger, just had to "big red button" it
<ogra> bdoin, i wont drop anything from our killer app and its to late to repackage it if i want to drop only parts
<cbx33> do we nned sound-juicer and rythmbox|?
<ogra> LaserJock, serpentine could go, since rhythmbox supports audio CD writing, but thats only few kilobytes
<Amaranth> HedgeMage: ping
<ogra> cbx33, it would drag us away from ubuntu ...
<bdoin> ogra: ok, we are glad you consider us this way. don't hesitate to ask for help on #gcompris when you have questions
<cbx33> ogra, ok
<cbx33> just asking
<ogra> bdoin, ineed, i'll do :)))
<HedgeMage> Amaranth: what's up?
<Amaranth> HedgeMage: they're discussing removals again
<HedgeMage> ooh... we started again, thanks for the hilight
<HedgeMage> :)
<ogra> but any kind of odd decision has to be made, probably dragging away from ubuntu defaults is the one that sucks least 
<ogra> thats what i try to determine
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> looking for 8MB, correct?
<ogra> likely more but 8M would make the install CD work again
* ogra guesses rather 12MB if the docs and artwork are final 
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> what pushed it over, or has it been like this from the word go?
<Petaris> ogra: could it be an acpid issue?
<ogra> Petaris, it could alsio be a kernel issue, dunno what sideeffect it has what you did to the 64bit kernel to pretend to be 32bit 
<Petaris> hrm
<ogra> i know it makes laptops freak out if you do it, since thermal and cpuspeed control stop working there
<ogra> so it might be an acpi issue, yes
<ogra> BenC might know the sideeffects, since he lead you through changing the kernel
<ogra> cbx33, packages drow in size 
<ogra> *grow
<Petaris> ogra: Here is what was done to make the kernel: http://phpfi.com/116101
<ogra> some kb with every patch
<cbx33> ogra, yeh
<cbx33> just checking :p
<cbx33> didn;t know if something new was added
<ogra> Petaris, yes, you pretend to be i386
<Petaris> right
<ogra> i know how it works, but i also saw laptops exploding or hovering 1m above the ground with that 
<Petaris> hrm
<Amaranth> ooh, your laptop can levitate?
<HedgeMage> lol
<Petaris> ogra: will the clients work if I run straight amd64?
* HedgeMage pictures "The Excorcist" but with laptops
<ogra> Amaranth, i guess all amd64 lappies can if the fans are at the bottom
<ogra> :)
<ogra> Petaris, the clients dont care about the server kernel
<Petaris> ogra: but does it affect the software that needs to run on the clients?
<ogra> only thig that counts for them is the kernel in the chroot and the one in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp
<ogra> (which need to be the same, ltsp-update-kernels cares for that)
<ogra> Petaris, no, but it affects the software that runs on the server (user session)
<pygi> Amaranth: you actually quoted me =P
<ogra> i.e. no flash, realplayer etc on amd64
<Petaris> oh
<Petaris> bugger
<ogra> pygi, hey i thought you wanted to vote
<Petaris> so I am stuck
<pygi> ogra: ah, yes, yes :)
<pygi> ogra: it doesn't matter anyway :P He got the project :)
<ogra> Petaris, there is the option of building a 32bit chroot for certain apps to make flash work though
<pygi> ogra: even if some other will proposal gets 10000 points, they won't be accepted because they don't have a mentor
<Petaris> ogra: how well does that work?
<pygi> Amaranth: oki, I am going to vote for you :)
<Amaranth> :D
<ogra> Petaris, as well as every other solution, its just a pain to maintain another chroot
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> Well enough for today I guess
<pygi> nice, SoC web interface just updated :)
<Petaris> I will try to get it working enought to go into place Monday mornign
<Petaris> s/mornign/morning
<Petaris> ogra: thanks for all the help
<Petaris> later
<Amaranth> pygi: What changed?
<ogra> ciao
<pygi> Amaranth: a lot of things, at least for me =P
<pygi> Amaranth: please look comment?
<pygi> ogra: I commented :)
<Amaranth> cool, i get to add more random typos to my app now ;)
<ogra> :)
<pygi> ogra: please lower the score on Magnifier thingy by doing "-2"
<pygi> I'll do same
<pygi> So we have sane 4 points
<pygi> Amaranth: don't play with application =P
<Amaranth> uh
<ogra> pygi, nah
<Amaranth> are those two regulars?
<pygi> Amaranth: what do you mean?
<Amaranth> because it looks like a probe for a bot attack
<ogra> the magnifier is a longstanding whishlist thing of our a11y team
<ogra> gnome mag is really crapps
<crimsun> Amaranth: (precisely what I was thinking, since they joined multiple channels)
<ogra> *crappy
<HedgeMage> Amaranth: if it is they've picked the right chan to start in ;)  
<pygi> ogra: agreed, but one mentor shouldn't be able to give 100 points :)
<Amaranth> ooh, i'd better watch #ubuntu
<ogra> pygi, heno will have his reasons :)
<pygi> ogra: ah,oki :) 
* ogra watches the floor of the channel ... wonders if it will carry >40 ppl, that would be a new record :)
<Sergi0> wooperdi, im so happy with my new laptop :D
<pygi> Amaranth: like the comment? :)
<Amaranth> :)
<HedgeMage> hehe ogra 
<Amaranth> I guess I can stop refreshing the page 5 times a day looking for updates.
<pygi> Amaranth: agreed :)
<Amaranth> *crash*the floor caved in!
<Amaranth> d'oh, i ruined it
<ogra> hehe
<HedgeMage> lol
<pygi> Amaranth: I was joking :) Just add whatever you want, as long as it's sane :)
<HedgeMage> Amaranth: quit jumping up and down like TT :P
<Amaranth> it's 0x0A
<bdoin> ogra: yves remembered me that the 10 and above sounds are not used. We can save 1844K by removing them. I can provide you a simple patch in our Makefile.am that do not install them. would that help ?
<Amaranth> test
<Amaranth> of non-leetneess
<Amaranth> yep
<ogra> bdoin, absolutely !!
<Amaranth> ooh, 1.8M down, 10.2M to go
<Amaranth> tuxtype is about 5.5M of that
<Amaranth> so we'd be over the halfway mark
<ogra> note that it will save more than the actual package size to drop the package 
<LaserJock> yeah, depends on the deps, no?
<Amaranth> oh?
<ogra> likely 6M for a 5.5M package 
<ogra> there is some overhead
<Amaranth> oh yeah, Packages.gz and such
<cbx33> we're getting there
<bdoin> ogra: you just need to add --exclude "[12] ?.ogg" in the top level Makefile.am in the list install-data-local:
<ogra> even droppig tuxtype will hurt for the workstation 
<cbx33> yeh
<ogra> but you cant have everything :)
<cbx33> well true
<cbx33> what about a vote :p
<ogra> bdoin, will give it a shot
<LaserJock> ogra: hehe, just make a dvd and be done with it ;-) j/k
<cbx33> hehehe
<bdoin> ogra: here is a patch http://home.gcompris.net/files/gcompris-removal-unusedsounds.patch
<ogra> wohoo
* HedgeMage grins
<bdoin> you have all the locales on the cdrom ? isn't sounds in separate package by locale already ?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> we have them all on the CD 
<ogra> i was blue eaedy hoping that we can ship more than english in the beginning ... in breezy that worked 
<ogra> *blue eyedly
<ogra> now we have scim and all these asian fonts as well as a11y support on the CD, that eats a lot of space
<bdoin> ok then the patch will save 1844
<ogra> additionally indeed the single packages grew a bit with counts up
<cbx33> http://www.progbox.co.uk/edu22.jpg
<cbx33> can some of the locales go?
<Bluekuja> really nice
<cbx33> ogra, thoughts?
<cbx33> first draft
<ogra> the wall could look a little less straight 
<ogra> but cool !
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> will pass on info
<cbx33> is that what you had in mind?
<cbx33> i thought of adding more to the sidewalk
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> like paving slabs
<pygi> ogra: perhaps you know who is to deal with "Multiple computers synchronization solution" applications?
<Burgwork> cbx33, very cool. The one issue I have is that I my mind makes me think that the girl is fingering me
<ogra> yeah, and a little bit of dirt
<cbx33> Burgwork, :p
<ogra> Burgwork, the boy holding the skateboard on his back you mean ? :)
<Burgwork> no the girl
<ogra> she has her hands on the back
* ogra wonders if Burgwork looks at the same pic
<bdoin> We decided to remoave the poor quality record music background ./boards/music/background/Brahms_Johannes-String_Quartet_C_minor_Op_51_mvmt_4.ogg
<bdoin> it takes 4.8M !
<ogra> woah !
<Burgwork> the edu22.png?
<Bluekuja> yep burgwork
<bdoin> it will be removed from GCompris cvs as well. with the same trick from my patch, you can remove it easily from the installation
<HedgeMage> wow
<Burgwork> the girl in the front
<cbx33> nice work bdoin 
<Burgwork> with her fist raised
<ogra> will do
<ogra> Burgwork, i see that as a boy
<bdoin> cbx33: thanks yvesC, not me
<cbx33> oh, still good work :p
<Burgwork> ogra, oh! I see. I saw it as a girl
<Burgwork> anyway, the ambigiously sexed person with the orange shirt
<Burgwork> that is the person I was referring to
<ogra> Burgwork, and if he doesnt hold his skateboard over the sholder, it will drop on the ground :)
<Burgwork> oh, that is what the black thing is
<ogra> :)
<HedgeMage> lol
<pips1> link for the pic you are talking about?
<Bluekuja> http://www.progbox.co.uk/edu22.jpg
<cbx33> anyone seen the mail on the ML about switching to edubuntu
<pips1> whehe, edubuntu street style!
<pips1> :-)
* HedgeMage grins
<HedgeMage> very cute.
<cbx33> heheh
<ogra> yep
<pips1> yo, don't be mistaken by those big eyes, that dude in front is definitely a he, I say
<pips1> :-)
<pips1> that gold chain is chill !
<HedgeMage> lol
<cbx33> :D
<ogra> yeah
<cbx33> we gotta get one of those :p
<cbx33> pass it round as a trophy for edubuntu achievement of the release
<cbx33> :p
<HedgeMage> rofl
<cbx33> but for the whole time you have it you gotta speak bling bling
<pips1> lol
<pips1> !seen doko
<ubotu> pips1: i haven't seen 'doko'
<pips1> !seen ajmitch
<ubotu> ajmitch <n=ajmitch@port169-108.ubs.maxnet.net.nz> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 15d 12h 53m 17s ago, saying: 'might be worth leaving it +R for awhile, as annoying as it is'.
<pips1> woa
<bdoin> ogra: here is an updated patch http://home.gcompris.net/files/gcompris-removal-unusedsounds2.patch that removes also the Brahms music
<bdoin> (untested)
<ogra> i'll tast it 
<ogra> *test
<ogra> but not today anymore, i'm swamped in bugs and have to finish my talk for linuxtag on sat.
<ogra> bdoin, but thanks a big load for that !!! it will help a lot
#edubuntu 2006-05-10
<LaserJock> hi alexandros_se 
<mhz> LaserJock: congrats BTW
<LaserJock> mhz: thanks
<LaserJock> alexandros_se: do you have a URL for your project?
* HedgeMage peeks in
* bimberi closes the curtains
<bimberi> :P
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> wb JaneW 
<mhz> Anyone here could help me figure out why the Installation forces me to find a CDROM and I can't specify /dev/hdaX instead ?
<Burgundavia> ogra: someone has approached me wanting to do that childrens browser thing I suggested
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: you away for real?
<pygi> joy, one more application
<Burgundavia> pygi: hmm?
<pygi> Burgundavia: for SoC 
<Burgundavia> pygi: ah
<Burgundavia> pygi: are you applying or mentoring?
<pygi> mentoring
<Burgundavia> for edubuntu?
<Burgundavia> can the general public see the applications?
<pygi> well, if the need arise for Edubuntu as well :)
<pygi> Currently, for Bazaar-ng
<pygi> Nop, general public cannot see nothing  until May, 22
<Burgundavia> someone is corressponding with me privately regarding a possible eduubntu soc for the childrens browser
<pygi> And even then I am not sure..perhaps just students
<pygi> you are a mentor?
<Burgundavia> nope
<pygi> ah, I saw that on Gnome page
<pygi> and, what does he/she say?
<Burgundavia> we are just talking about how to do it right now
<Burgundavia> I don't code, so that sort of precludes me doing either
<pygi> ah,oki
<pygi> you can learn to code =P
<Burgundavia> nope, have better things I can do for ubuntu/edubuntu
<pygi> true :)
<Burgundavia> not many can write a marketing guide or sell it, so I figure my skills are more important there
<pygi> agreed =P
<bimberi> Burgundavia: is there a marketing guide available?
<Burgundavia> bimberi: not yet ;)
<Burgundavia> there is one coming together here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy?action=edit
<bimberi> ah yes, i'm aware of that - even made a (minor) contribution :)
<bimberi> how about for ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> the marketing team currently lacks leadership
<bimberi> hmmk
<Burgundavia> and vision
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> ping highvoltage 
<highvoltage> cbx33: pong
<pips1> !seen ajmitch
<ubotu> ajmitch <n=ajmitch@port169-108.ubs.maxnet.net.nz> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 15d 23h 55m 4s ago, saying: 'might be worth leaving it +R for awhile, as annoying as it is'.
<cbx33> ping Bluekuja 
<pygi> JaneW: poke poke :)
<cbx33> woohoo...
<cbx33> my cloak is setup :p
<JaneW> hi pygi: sorry my 30 minutes expanded drastically yesterday, I managed to crash evo and ff a few times and had to recover everything several times.
<pygi> JaneW: no problem at all :)
<JaneW> pygi: I am off to me meeting now, but have pencilled out my time when I return for you
<JaneW> pygi: that ok?
<pygi> JaneW: then I'll be out again :P
<JaneW> pygi: I expect to be back by no later than 10:30 UTC
<pygi> I just have a quick question tho if you have time to answer :)
<JaneW> sure I have a few mins
<pygi> Me and Riddell just spoke, and how are mentors assigned?
<pygi> do you assign them? 
<JaneW> pygi: also mail me and I promise to respond later, if you have more questions
<JaneW> assigned to projects/students you mean?
<pygi> yup
<JaneW> last year we assigned them after the projects/students were selected
<cbx33> JaneW: we're at freeze on the ESA
<JaneW> and assigned them based on their areas of knowledge
<pygi> JaneW: heh,oki
<cbx33> highvoltage: is checking it out later on today, appreciate any feedback you can give too
<cbx33> it's not all in the proper order yet
<JaneW> pygi: so on a best fit basis
<cbx33> will do that later on today with Laser_away 
<pygi> JaneW: well, me and Riddell already choosen our students/application, so.. :)
<JaneW> pygi: security related project went to pitti etc
<JaneW> pygi: you can nix that one then, np :)
<JaneW> pygi: cool, are they looking good?
<pygi> JaneW: well, you have to apply me =P (I can just say I wanna mentor it), but can't put myself as mentor :)
<JaneW> pygi: please don't reveal it yet though
<pygi> JaneW: yup, very good indeed :)
<JaneW> Google Announces the suucesful student and what they are working on
<JaneW> you can let the student know that they are shortlisted though, and encourage them to flesh out the spec and start preparing etc, as the more prepared they are the stronger their chances
<JaneW> AND we certainly can;t commit to anything until after ALL applications are in
<JaneW> pygi: all ok?
<pygi> JaneW: ah,oki.
<pygi> thanks :)
<JaneW> cheers
<pygi> I'll be here around 12UTC I believe
<cbx33> morning juliux 
<juliux> hi cbx33 
<juliux> cbx33, how are you?
<cbx33> yeh I'm good
<cbx33> you?
<cbx33> sorry that took a while
<cbx33> anyone know if the dapper release of the software updates package is set to use a proxy for downloading changes
<cbx33> cos it's a bug in breezy as far as I can see
<cbx33> it should probably use Network Proxy I should think
<cbx33> ping ogra what do you think?
<ogra> then you need to set the proxy in the apt settings 
<ogra> its no bug if a user session setting doesnt affect a system setting, thats a feature, dont forget apt is a sysadmin tool, not a user tool, you run it as a different user
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> i'll try that ogra 
<cbx33> thanks
<ogra> see /etc/apt/apt.conf
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> proxy is in place.....
<cbx33> hmmm....
<cbx33> proxy is in place but changelogs are never downloaded
<cbx33> ok, ogra it is a bug, confirmed, if I run update manager from the command line, with an export of the proxy settings, it works
<cbx33> I'll check launchpad to see if its a bug
<ogra> ask mvo in -devel if he considers it a bug please
<cbx33> I can't get into devel at the mo
<cbx33> I'm on cgi-irc
<cbx33> I'll do it tonight
<cbx33> yup it's ok
<cbx33> it's fixed
<cbx33> in dapper
<cbx33> hmm.....not documented the bug that I'm talking about though....
<cbx33> I'll do some more investigating
<cbx33> it was aproxy related bug....but different
<juliux> cbx33, ping
<cbx33> hi
<cbx33> what's up
<cbx33> I gotta dash for a while...some video recording and photos to take.....I'll ping you when i return?
<cbx33> bbrs
<highvoltage> !seen hlk
<ubotu> highvoltage: i haven't seen 'hlk'
<cbx33> ping JaneW 
<cbx33> hi bimberi 
<bimberi> hi cbx33
<bimberi> nice cloak:)
<cbx33> :D:D
<cbx33> I know
<cbx33> just waiting for me mail address now
<cbx33> apparently they got broken when elmo tried to add support for edubuntu and kubuntu members
<bimberi> ah :|
<cbx33> so Bluekuja and I are without them :(
<bimberi> Bluekuja? but he's an ubuntu member (only)
<cbx33> yeh but all new members are broken
<bimberi> hmmk
<JaneW> cbx33: pong
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> hi JaneW got time now?
<JaneW> yes
<JaneW> :)
<cbx33> nice
<cbx33> well, I was thinking, I spoke to highvoltage earlier
<cbx33> and I was expressing my interest in taking ubuntu/edubuntu to the BETT show in London
<cbx33> it'sthe biggest technology in education show in the UK
<cbx33> once a year
<cbx33> but although there is some Opensource presense
<cbx33> there is no real linux presense
<cbx33> it would be fantastic to take ubuntu there and show off what we can really do
<cbx33> i know funding would be an issue, but I feel it would be so beneficial for us to get there
<cbx33> have a few LTSP cilents running for people to try out
<cbx33> etc etc
<JaneW> sounds good
<JaneW> when/where is it
<cbx33> London
<cbx33> in January/Febuary
<cbx33> not quite sure when
<JaneW> John Ridge (school forge) recommended we attend last year
<cbx33> Yes definitely
<JaneW> or was it this year?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> this year
<JaneW> we weren't ready though
<cbx33> back at the beginning of the year
<cbx33> no
<JaneW> will possibly be good timing for the next
<cbx33> definitely
<JaneW> we'll have 6.10 out then
<cbx33> esp with all the ESA work we're doing
<JaneW> and should be pretty entrenched by then
<JaneW> cbx33: can you prepare a proposal?
<cbx33> of course
<cbx33> wiki it?
<JaneW> we'll need to motivate to get corp sponsorship
<JaneW> yes good idea
<cbx33> of course we will
<cbx33> I'll setup a page now unless you want to
<cbx33> moodle managed to get there this year...ok it was a small stand, but they got there by donations
<JaneW> if we get management support we *may* be able to get the ubuntu exhibition stand
<cbx33> THAT would be AWESOME
<JaneW> and we will have CDs now
<cbx33> I'd definitely be interested in representing if people wanted
<JaneW> and hopefully we can get some of the advocacy stuff printed
<cbx33> JaneW: that's my plan :p
<JaneW> I expect we may get an Ubuntu stand and can show case ed/K/X/Ububtu etc all at once
<JaneW> unless it;s only appropriate for Edubuntu...?
<cbx33> yeh that would be awesome
<cbx33> well it's for education
<cbx33> but
<JaneW> let's see what we can pull off
<cbx33> ther eare so many offshoots
<cbx33> indeed
<JaneW> it would be great to demo an LTSP lab set-up etc
<JaneW> do kids attend?
<cbx33> and I think one of the strongest arguments was one that I wrote a section on in the latest wiki
<cbx33> JaneW: yes they sometimes do
<cbx33> I could take youthlug along with me :p
<JaneW> cos it would be nice to get them to give edubuntu a try and see how they take to it
<JaneW> cbx33: we'll have a stronger argument to get this to happen if you are there and able to co-ordinate etc
<cbx33> i would be willing to
<cbx33> and I'm sure my boss would let me go
<cbx33> if not I'll take holioday
<JaneW> also even if we don't get any/enough corp sponsorship we have enough time to look for alternate sponsors if we have to
<JaneW> :)
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> JaneW: it would be so awesome
<cbx33> we could be the ones to take linux to the show :p
<cbx33> edubuntu would get massive exposure
<JaneW> I can;t promise Mark or anyone, but I do think if we get organised enough and have enough interest in edubuntu and he is available he'll start wanting to see how we are doing...
<cbx33> yes
<JaneW> cbx33: as kiko would say 'DOIT!'
<cbx33> it'd be great 
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> hehehe
* cbx33 is getting excited now
<cbx33> who do you think we could get?
<JaneW> ok can you start investigating and we'll discuss as required. bring it up in the weekly meetings too, and we can always schedule sep meetings too
<JaneW> we should try to get a UK Edubuntu LoCo going
<cbx33> is there one :p
<lucasvo> what show are you talking about?
<cbx33> oh i see what you mean
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> lucasvo: 
<cbx33> BETT
<JaneW> cbx33: let's start with a proposal for management ad see how keen and taken they are with it
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I'll get cracking on that later on
<JaneW> we need to seel what's good about BETT and why we should be there
<cbx33> ok
<JaneW> seel=sell
<JaneW> and how we would/could benefit from the exposure
<cbx33> yes
<JaneW> thanks for suggesting it :)
<cbx33> np, I'll get to work as soon as I can
<cbx33> I'll submit it as a spec in LP
<cbx33> i mean on the wiki
<cbx33> JaneW: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/BETTShow2007
<cbx33> It'll be fleshed out as soon as I get a spare second
<lucasvo> btw, does edubuntu need more software?
<lucasvo> Dr. Geo is a pretty nice Geometry software
<cbx33> lucasvo: of course
<cbx33> hmm
<ogra> lucasvo, drgeo is a longstanding request
<cbx33> btw i wonder if the gtk conversion of kdeedu would be a good idea
<lucasvo> yes!
<lucasvo> I want to remove all the QT crap
<cbx33> anyone got an idea of the size difference
<ogra> but as long as we ship kig we wont include it (to avoid duplication)
<lucasvo> ogra: ok
<JaneW> cbx33: great
<cbx33> how does kig compare to drGeo
<cbx33> and i wanted to ask is ther ean ongoing review of kdeedu and the parts we are chopping so we always have the best from it?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<lucasvo> cbx33: I'll install dr. geo and write a review
<lucasvo> ogra: there was an article about dr. geo in either LInuxUser or Magazin
<ogra> i know
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> thanks lucasvo 
<ogra> i'd have included it already but we decided not to change much for dapper
<cbx33> bbl
<lucasvo> ogra: so edgy?
<ogra> and it was broken and immature in breezy
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> hehe
<lucasvo> is it written down somewhere, so it doesn't gets forgotten?
<lucasvo> btw, is there a general wishlist for edubuntu edgy?
<ogra> not yet ... only the one in my head
<ogra> but i dont have the time now to think about edgy
<lucasvo> ok
<ogra> lets get dapper out, then we'll have two weeks before the conference to make every list you want
<lucasvo> :)
<lucasvo> that success story idea is pretty good
<lucasvo> btw, how can one get into the webteam(if there is one)
<highvoltage> lucasvo: theres a launchpad team you can join
<highvoltage> lucasvo: we haven't got the webteam entirely sorted out yet, but were getting closer to getting there
<JaneW> hey when did the new site go live???
<JaneW> highvoltage: ^^
<JaneW> :)))
<highvoltage> JaneW: monday, i think. at least, that's when i first saw it :)
* JaneW may have been looking at a cached version  :(
<JaneW> now that I refeshed it's all sparkly and new :))
<highvoltage> wow. what caches that heavy?
<highvoltage> ah yes, firefox :)
<JaneW> YAY
<JaneW> yes fiefox
<JaneW> +r
<JaneW> looks nice
<JaneW> should we announce it somewhere?
<highvoltage> i don't really feel like making a noise about it. probably because i've had frustrations with it and it's not as good as it should be yet.
<JaneW> ok
<highvoltage> i want to put much more content in there, problem is, it's content that i still need to write :)
<highvoltage> (or someone, at least)
<JaneW> also I think we need an updated wiki template to match
<JaneW> how possible is that?
<JaneW> still it does look good so far, so THANKS! :)
<JaneW> ogra: we have another Malcolm now!
<JaneW> def a selective naming recruitment policy :)
<highvoltage> JaneW: very possible
<highvoltage> JaneW: i've got the templates from heno because i wanted to make one for wiki.xubuntu.org
<JaneW> 2x Jane, 2x Claire, 2x Malcolm, 2x Jeff, 2x Martin, 2x Daniel etc
<highvoltage> JaneW: by the end of tomorrow i should have an lts.conf mini-howto too :)
<highvoltage> JaneW: a few jonathans too
<JaneW> highvoltage: \o/
<JaneW> yes
<highvoltage> ubuntu has a lot of redundency that way
<JaneW> :)
<ogra> its only me thats still unique 
<ogra> :)
<highvoltage> there's still just one ogra thoug h:)
<JaneW> ogra: yes the one and only
<JaneW> you have no redundancy
* ogra waits for the other oliver then :)
<highvoltage> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=oliver&searchfor=all
<ogra> pfft, it doesnt list a total number anywhere ... 
* ogra kicks LP
<highvoltage> pity. we could've compared who there is more of :)
<highvoltage> we should make a feature request
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> highvoltage: webteam
<cbx33> ?
<cbx33> what is this webteam you speak of?
<cbx33> :p
<highvoltage> cbx33: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=edubuntu&searchfor=teamsonly
<highvoltage> see edubuntu-website
<ogra> does anybody have some pics of a edubuntu lab ? i have spacey's the one sent to the ML yesterday from mexico, some from jsgotango and the ones from kjcole 
<ogra> (i'd like to use them in my slides tomorrow)
<cbx33> oooh
<highvoltage> i suppose a tuxlab won't work?
<cbx33> oh yeh i forgot about that ogra 
<cbx33> good luck for tomorrow
<ogra> highvoltage, at least one tuxlab pic would be good
<ogra> since i want to refer to tuxlabs indeed :)
* cbx33 will get pics soon
<cbx33> once it's all rolled out and working
<ogra> wont help me today though :)
<cbx33> I'm sorry ogra 
<ogra> dont worry. i'll get enough together
<cbx33> highvoltage: mind if I join the web team?
<cbx33> :p
<highvoltage> cbx33: not at all
<highvoltage> ogra: this is the first time these kids were using ubuntu: http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/tuxlabkzn1/PICT0110
<highvoltage> ogra: they figure it out extremely quickly
<ogra> highvoltage, perfect !
<cbx33> that is so cool ogra 
<cbx33> ogra??? i meant highvoltage 
<Pygi> JaneW: I am kinda back :)
<froud> highvoltage: ping
<BugMaN> hi
<BugMaN> i'm trying edubuntu-beta2-live cd
<cbx33> BugMaN: any bugs?
<BugMaN> i see that a menu string is not translated in italian
<ogra_> yeah the nick is scary
<ogra_> the "workstation" install ?
<BugMaN> graphical mode
<BugMaN> second one
<BugMaN> there is a package in rosetta?
<ogra_> yeah, known bug, its not translated to german as well yet
<BugMaN> ok
<ogra_> i dont think so, d-i has a separate translation iirc, but ask Kamion in #ubuntu-devel, he can point you to the translations for d-i
<JaneW> Pygi: hi, I am here for 15 mins, wanna chat?
<Pygi> JaneW: nice :)
<JaneW> Pygi: I have finally caught up with the SoC mailing list now :)
<Pygi> JaneW: joy, congrats :)
<JaneW> :)
<JaneW> and I have checked out SOME of the applications
<Pygi> oki, want my opinion on all of them? :)
<JaneW> want to PM?
<Pygi> hm, sure
<highvoltage> froud: pong
<froud> highvoltage: jabber
<mhz> ogra: hi there. Have you seen highvoltage around?
<cbx33> he was around earlier mhz 
<ogra> !seen highvoltage 
<ubotu> highvoltage is currently on #edubuntu (2h 36m 10s) #ubuntu (2h 36m 10s)
<mhz> cbx33: oh thx
<mhz> ogra: duh! I forgot we have bots
<mhz> I wrote a HowTo Installing From file.Iso at a hd partition
<mhz> that works very well for LiveCd's (knoppix, elive, dsl, etc) BUT edubuntu-live :(
<ogra> why would you do it with edubuntu-live ? we have a live installer
<mhz> In edbuntu-live, I just get to a #busybox
<mhz> ogra: of, course, my firts try was edubuntu-install... BUT
<mhz> it keeps asking me to load a CD drive
<ogra> and neither of the other distros you listed uses such a new technology for the liveCD as we do (initramfs, squashfs etc)
<ogra> so did you try out ubiquity on edubuntu-live ? 
* cbx33 has
<cbx33> I like it
<mhz> I specify the /dev/hda8 (where I have the edubuntu-install)
<cbx33> i shuld really try the desktop install
<mhz> ogra: 'ubiquity'?
<ogra> cbx33, for next flight
<ogra> mhz, yes, the live installer
<cbx33> I havn;t tried it at all yet
<mhz> please, dont forget I am trying this "unusual" ways of installing becasue I can't boot directly from PCMCIA Drive
<Amaranth> ogra: Figure out what to do to make the CD small enough?
<cbx33> ogra: are we having our own startup and shutdown sounds?
<ogra> Amaranth, just patching gcompris with upstreams patch, lets see what that gains us
<ogra> cbx33, nope
<cbx33> awww
<cbx33> :p
<Amaranth> i thought that would only cut off ~2MB
<cbx33> ogra: got any cd's you want me to try out?
<ogra> Amaranth, he found another ~4MB file ;)
<ogra> cbx33, nope
<cbx33> oooooh nice
<Amaranth> cool
<mhz> ogra: and how would you recommend I get to the "live-installer"?
<Amaranth> so we're probably still about 6MB over though, with artwork and such
<ogra> with luck that might save us for now
<ogra> but we'll still need space for artwork, yes
<cbx33> I'll take a look see if my stupidity can find something we can remove
<Amaranth> does ubuntu compile things with -Os?
<Amaranth> i would think trying to fit things on one CD that would be given
<ogra> thats package dependent
<ogra> you'd have to set it in each package
<Amaranth> some things break with -Os you mean?
<ogra> which we surely dont do
<Amaranth> can't set a global overrride somewhere?
<Pygi> Amaranth: hi, whats up ? :)
<Amaranth> hey Pygi
<Amaranth> just woke up :P
<ogra> Amaranth, yes, you can i guess infinity would be the person to ask about such stuff
* mhz has always misses openssh-server package in all ubuntu releases (as default package)
<Pygi> ogra: may we talk by pm a lill'?
<ogra> nope, i'm very busy
<ogra> preparing my talk and patching gcompris alongside
<ogra> i shouldnt even be here
<ogra> lets do it on sun or mon
<Pygi> ogra: ah,oki
* mhz doesn't see ogra here
<mhz> :)
<highvoltage> have you mooed today?
<highvoltage> hi mhz_BackIn30 
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> moo'd
<cbx33> hahahah
<cbx33> I mentioned mooing in my article
<highvoltage> apt-get moo says mooed
<ogra> cbx33, apt-get moo
<cbx33> hehah
<cbx33> I've never seen that before
<mhz_BackIn30> highvoltage: will you be here in 3o mins?
<highvoltage> mhz_BackIn30: yep
<mhz_BackIn30> cool, thx
<highvoltage> cbx33: http://jonathancarter.co.za/?p=25
<cbx33> icked
<cbx33> thank highvoltage 
<highvoltage> :)
<cbx33> i love the mozilla one
<highvoltage> mhz_BackIn30: ping
<mhz_BackIn30> pong
<highvoltage> hi there
<highvoltage> i need to go in ~7 minute
<highvoltage> s
<mhz> Guys, I have borrowed a video camera
<mhz> its output file is AVI
<mhz> I will make a video (with ALL steps to install an edubuntu server from inserting the cd and all)
<mhz> so, I was wondering if it is possible to add audio after the video part is done
<Pygi> Use Diva, use Diva :)
<mhz> so, if someone else needed the video... just use it and add your own language
<mhz> Pygi: Diva?
<Pygi> mhz: video editor :)
<mhz> oooh
* mhz searching
<mhz> hmm
<Pygi> diva-project.org
<mhz> not in universe
<mhz> hehe
<Pygi> heh :)
<mhz> how about cinelerra
<Pygi> Nah, Diva is way better :)
<alexandros_se> m
<mhz> cool! they use Trac (moin wiki based)!!1
* mhz loves moin
<Pygi> mhz: Trac is very good for our needs
<mhz> Pygi: 'our needs' ?
<mhz> part of Dive project?
<Pygi> yea, that's why I am suggesting it :)
<Pygi> But it's really nice, aside from that
<mhz> Pygi: so, if I record this video in .avi (output from video camera...not a very good one, actually) then, Diva lets me edit it anyways?
<Pygi> I think we don't have avi  support right now...not sure tho
<Pygi> :P
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Pygi> highvoltage: make me an op :)
<mhz> hmmmm
<ogra> mhz, use kino and report bugs if you find any ;)
<mhz> lol
<mhz> ogra: you a r e   n o t here :D
<ogra> just uploading gcompris and have a cigarette break :)
<mhz> oooh
<Pygi> ogra: heh :) Do not suggest anything but Diva :P
<mhz> cool
<ogra> Pygi, i only suggest things we ship indeed :) so i get some decent bugtracking ;)
<Pygi> who wanna guess what Tabluntu would be? :)
<mhz> Pygi: why dont you put Diva in universe?
<ogra> yeah
<mhz> lol
<Pygi> mhz: because we don't have sane dependencies yet :)
<ogra> a good motu project
<mhz> oooh
<ogra> make them sane :)
<Pygi> ogra: it's based on CVS dependencies currently
<mhz> Pygi: and you want me to use 'insane' stuff?
<Pygi> ogra: we are working on that for 0.0.2 :)
<ogra> sounds good for edgy
<Pygi> mhz: yes :)
<Pygi> ogra: yes, indeed :)
<mhz> i see. Pygi most of the stuff I use is intended to teach teachers and help lab admins
<Pygi> it'll get into debian by that time anyway :)
<mhz> so, I can't really teach to use Diva if that will mean they'll be calling me afterwards for any issue
<Pygi> :)
<mhz> I can use it and try bymself, sure
<Pygi> no worries, just use what you like the most =P
<ogra> mhz, charge them !!
<ogra> :)
<mhz> ogra: hehehe, I wish I could but not yet. Hence, I am betting all my life into the FET
<mhz> If FET is a success, then I get the funds to start Tecnocimiento foundation
<ogra> mhz, ah, come on, just bill it correctly ... one math book/h
<mhz> and then get support (at least my salary)
<ogra> you can open up a library then :)
<mhz> ogra: hehehe, they dont pay
<Pygi> ogra: hehe :)
<mhz> schools here are VERY lazy
<Pygi> ogra: do you see my pm? :P
<mhz> they want everything for free. And those who want to pay.. they requst you are a Foundation or a Big company
* mhz will try to install edubuntu for 5th time (these thin laptops!!)
<LaserJock> cbx33: morning
<cbx33> LaserJock, afternoon
<Pygi> hi cbx33
<cbx33> hi Pygi 
* Pygi gotta run now, so talk to ya all later :)
<cbx33> by Pygi 
<LaserJock> ogra: ping?
<ogra> LaserJock, pong
<LaserJock> ogra: are the desktop apps on the livecd the same as installed by default on a workstation install?
<LaserJock> could I just compare the desktop and live seeds?
<ogra> the desktop seed is the base for edubuntu-desktop metapackage
<ogra> which is installed on the liveCD
<ogra> the live seed contains the additional bity
<ogra> *bits
<LaserJock> ah, so edubuntu-desktop is common to both the livecd and workstation installer?
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> k, thanks
<ogra> btw, gcompris lost weight ;)
<ogra> ~6M
<ogra> so we're getting there :)
<LaserJock> great!
<LaserJock> so are we at 6M lost total or did you get rid of something else?
<ogra> only the unused sounds
<ogra> lets see how tomorrows CD build looks :)
<LaserJock> do you have the lates ubuntu-docs packages? I know that shrunk quite a bit
<LaserJock> but that was some time ago
<LaserJock> ogra: how do you figure out what the size of the cd is? do you have to make the image and see how big it is?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> you can predict some stuff with germinate
<ogra> but to see the real iso you can only build a test iso and check the cd buildlogs
<LaserJock> ok
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/cd-build-logs/
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm having a hard time seeing the size from those logs? What is the limit?
<jsgotangco> hi
<LaserJock> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> err i just lost around 4,000+ karma???
<LaserJock> yikes
<LaserJock> oh man, mine was cut in half :(
<jsgotangco> haha
<jsgotangco> they changed the algo
<ogra> LaserJock, ctrl-f -> "CD 2 will only" 
<ogra> that will give you the amount of bytes we have to much :)
<ogra> jsgotangco, LaserJock, nah, thats the EC bonus :) (you should have read the fineprint)
<jsgotangco> gahhh
<ogra> for the first new member it gets cut in half :)
<LaserJock> heh
<ogra> from the tenth one it doubles :)
<LaserJock> ogra: hmm, I'm wondering about ubuntu-docs
<ogra> what are you wondering about them ?
<ogra> the server guide is awesome 
<LaserJock> ogra: ubuntu-docs takes up almost 45 MB and I'm wondering if maybe not all of that is needed or should be integrated into an edubuntu-docs package
<ogra> indeed we could replace some parts there
<ogra> but i would neither like to omit the desktop guide nor the server guide, i guess the pieces that are left then arent very big
<LaserJock> hmm, I guess  your right. and surely we must keep the packaging guide ;-)
<ogra> i.e. about ubuntu
<ogra> or the ff homepages
<ogra> yeah
<LaserJock> well, it just seems odd to me that it still take 45MB for that
<LaserJock> I know mdke cut it down quite a bit ( I think it was 70MB or something)
<ogra> yeah, i havent looked into the package yet, dunno if there are any screenshots
<LaserJock> doh, my stupid byte to megabyte conversion was off. it is 4.5MB
<ogra> i wonder how it can be that big, it should only be text
<LaserJock> how stupid of me
<ogra> ah, that sounds more sane :)
* LaserJock goes back to looking for MB to kill, sorry for the distraction. Nothing to see  here folks ;-)
<jsgotangco> 4.5MB already includes translations?
<ogra> since there are no ubuntu-docs-"locale" packages
<ogra> i'd guess so
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: yes
<jsgotangco> that;s nice
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: yeah, mdke was a rm maniac on the .pngs we had when we branched for dapper
<LaserJock> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> buon giorno, LaserJock!
<LaserJock> wow, she'
<LaserJock> she is even multilingual
<edubuntugirl> ;)
* ogra tests
<ogra> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> word, ogra!
<ogra> pff
<ogra> t
<highvoltage> ogra: i think she's influenced by the edubuntu gangsters
<ogra> lol
<enyc> mee_de_boop
<jsgotangco> ogra: do we have a flight 7?
<ogra> nope
<jsgotangco> hmm ok
<ogra> (you were at the last meeting, werent you ?)
* jsgotangco grabs ubuntu instead
<jsgotangco> i couldn't remember heh
<edubuntugirl> am i too fat? :(
<jsgotangco> if we're going to do flight or not
<ogra> we'll do the next one again :)
* jsgotangco grabs ubuntu instead for laptop duties
<ogra> highvoltage, bah, she's so typical
<highvoltage> girls. *sigh*
<ogra> :)
<LaserJock> edubuntugirl: no, you aren't fat. In fact, you are weightless
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: sure thing
<highvoltage> hmmm... seems like LaserJock knows how to speak to girls :)
<LaserJock> I've been married for almost 5 years ;-)
<ogra> ah, thats your prob then :)
* ogra is with his GF since 7 years ... but not married ;)
* highvoltage hasn't had a girlfriend for ages
<highvoltage> ogra: could we get a script or an alias of some kind, where a user can press ALT+F2 and enter 'editltsi386' (or something similar) which would execute gksudo "gedit /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf" ?
<ogra> that'd rather be a .desktop file just launching that command
<highvoltage> great, but is it doable? i mean, is it 'ubuntu' compliant?
<ogra> not really
<highvoltage> thought so. i'm doing it in tuxlabs anyway :)
<highvoltage> at the moment we have a launcher for that on our tuxlabs admin desktop.
<highvoltage> our help desk had lots of problems explaining how to type that line before
<ogra> [Desktop Entry] 
<ogra> Encoding=UTF-8
<ogra> Name=DHCP Editor
<ogra> Comment=Edit ltsp dhcp config
<ogra> Exec=gksudo "gedit /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf"
<ogra> Terminal=false
<ogra> Type=Application
<ogra> StartupNotify=true
<ogra> MimeType=text/plain;
<ogra> Icon=text-editor
<ogra> Categories=GNOME;GTK;Application;
<ogra> ;)
<ogra> for lts.conf it gets tricky since the path can vary by architecture
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: come to my place where i can offer you a wide selection of would be girlfriends to choose from
<jsgotangco> :D
<ogra> about time to do a tuxlabs asia tour ;)
<jsgotangco> it is rather strange though
<jsgotangco> when i got married,
<Amaranth> ogra: you can probably autogenerate the .desktop file at package build time to have the right path
<Amaranth> ogra: But I couldn't tell you how.
<jsgotangco> i met a lot of beautiful women
<jsgotangco> but i couldn't do anything
<jsgotangco> :/
<ogra> Amaranth, heh, the ltsp package is arch indep :)
<Amaranth> edubuntu installs things into /opt?
<ogra> ltsp does 
<ogra> traditionally
<Amaranth> ogra: Ok, postinst time then.
<Amaranth> and just remember to remove it at postrm time
<ogra> gksudo "gedit /opt/ltsp/$(dpkg-print-architecture)/etc/lts.conf"
<Amaranth> yeah
<ogra> that would work
<ogra> but its still not appropriate for the ltsp package, since its independent from edubuntu
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: hehe!
<Amaranth> hmm
<ogra> i.e. you can install it but dont generate the chroot in /opt, which means the .desktop file would fail
<Amaranth> you mean edubuntu doesn't come with lstp?
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> i don't know how this stuff works
<ogra> edubuntu creates the chroot in the installer 
<highvoltage> ogra: ooh, nice, that means i don't need a ltsediti386 ltseditamd64, etc :)
<ogra> but ubuntu doesnt, you have to run ltsp-build-client manually
<ogra> if you dont do it the path in /opt doesnt even exist
<highvoltage> ah yes, and it won't work because you might be on a amd64 platform for server and i386 for client
<ogra> yep
<Amaranth> ogra: If you generated a shell script to launch the editor this can still work
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but that wouldnt be as easy as the ,desktop file ;)
<Amaranth> point the .desktop file to the shell script and use TryExec=true
<Amaranth> if the shell script doesn't exist yet the .desktop file won't show up in the menus
<highvoltage> what would the shell script do? would it check which directories exist in /opt/ltsp?
<ogra> the lts.conf isnt needed anyway for a working ltsp, so its fine to leave it to the admin to edit it
<ogra> highvoltage, yep and other error checks
<highvoltage> perhaps it could give you a dialog asking if you want to edit 'i386', 'amd64' or 'ppc', but then we're getting too fancy for a nice and quick and dirty hack :)
<Amaranth> highvoltage: No, the shell script would just have gksudo "gedit /opt/ltsp/$(dpkg-print-architecture)/etc/lts.conf"
<ogra> i.e. does the file exist at all if not, create a default one etc
<ogra> Amaranth, dpkg-print-architecture will be wrong on multiarch systems
<ogra> i.e. i386 server with imacs as clients
<Amaranth> This just gets better and better.
<ogra> or amd64 with i386 clients
<highvoltage> Amaranth: it's a nice problem. i like it too :)
<ogra> but you can use other ways i.e. just ls and grep from /opt/ltsp
<highvoltage> ogra: that's what i was thinking too
<ogra> or better a case condition
<jsgotangco> good night
<jsgotangco> morning rather
<highvoltage> night jsgotangco 
<edubuntugirl> nighto jsgotangco!
<ogra> ciao jsgotangco 
<highvoltage> ogra: would it be possible to echo the mac address of a thin client to /dev/tty12?
<ogra> why tty12 ?
<highvoltage> so that a user can press alt+f12 to see the mac address, if they want to change settings for that client in lts.conf
<highvoltage> or at least, ctrl+alt+f12 if x starts up
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm working on http://www.edubuntu.org/thinclientconfig
<highvoltage> and i don't have an easy way yet to explain to the user how to get a thin client's mac address
<ogra> ifconfig ?
<highvoltage> they'll need to log on to the local client for that, which means that they'll have to chroot and add a user / reset root passwd
<highvoltage> since they'll get the server MAC if they type ifconfig in a terminal when logged into ldm
<ogra> no, i mean run it at the end of the bootprocess
<highvoltage> ah, that sounds ok
<ogra> so you should have it on console
<highvoltage> that would be on tty8 then, right?
<ogra> you can even rely on eth0
<ogra> i dont remember from the top of my head, but i think so
<highvoltage> that's too new for dapper though, or is it small enough to squeeze in?
<ogra> not for dapper, sorry
<highvoltage> ok, np
<ogra> that needs decent testing
<highvoltage> but we can have it for edgy, right?
<ogra> but you could make an initscript to copy paste on the wiki/website
<ogra> we can even have the MAC on the ldm screen somewhere in edgy
<ogra> (optional indeed)
<ogra> i was planning a config file for it
<ogra> so LTSPManager can have a show client MAC checkbox to enable it 
<highvoltage> that would be nice!
<lucasvo> highvoltage: whats the name of the webteam in LP?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: edubuntu-website
<lucasvo> highvoltage: thanks
<lucasvo> highvoltage: who has r/w rights for the website/
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I could do a site: SUccess stories
<lucasvo> although I would need somebody to check it, since I am not a native english speaker
<pygi> o joy, we've got another "empty" application :-/
<lucasvo> pygi: ?
<pygi> lucasvo: just ignore me :P
<highvoltage> lucasvo: go to http://www.edubuntu.org/user/login
<highvoltage> lucasvo: create a user for yourself, then let me know your username
<highvoltage> hi HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> hi highvoltage 
<pygi> hi hedgemage
<HedgeMage> how's life?
<highvoltage> fantastic
<HedgeMage> :) good to hear!
<HedgeMage> hi pygi 
<highvoltage> depending from which angle you look at :)
<lucasvo> highvoltage: how long does it take till I get the mail?
<highvoltage> lucasvo: you should get it more or less immediately
<HedgeMage> speaking of email...
* HedgeMage trots off to check her email
<HedgeMage> darn, not here yet.
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: you registered a user too?
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: gee wiz, how far away is your email? ;-)
<HedgeMage> nope, I just remembered to check my email :P
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: lol
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> heh. my evolution broke. if i click on send/receive, absolutely nothing happens
<HedgeMage> I think I told you guys that an angel swooped in and paid for a year of web hosting for me since he saw on my blog that I've been having trouble with finding affordable hosting since my accumulated stuff has grown, and about half of it is free software stuff... well, the account is all set up, I'm just waiting for the confirmation email from the host with my p/w and such :)
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: nice :)
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: is your blog up atm?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: i'd like to link to it from my friends aggregator
<ogra> about time she gets a member so we can read it on planet, eh ?  :)
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: hedgemage.livejournal.com
<lucasvo> highvoltage: my hoster refuese the drupal mails
<ogra> s/gets/becomes/
<lucasvo> I didn'get my pw
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: I'm horribly irregular with my posting, of course.
<HedgeMage> hehe
<HedgeMage> ogra: I don't know that I've contributed enough around here to merit it yet :P
<highvoltage> ogra: yes :)
<ogra> HedgeMage, well, the next EC meeting is in june ...
<ogra> ;)
<HedgeMage> hehe
<HedgeMage> I see, so I have a month, huh? 
<ogra> heh, yes :)
<pygi> ogra: you haven't gave +1 to bzr gui :)
<pygi> *at least* :)
<ogra> pygi, since i dont really see a need
<pygi> agreed :)
<LaserJock> apparently some people really like GUI VCS
<lucasvo> well, I wouldn't mind a native nautilus support
<lucasvo> that would make me use nautilus more often
<lucasvo> it's just not as fast as ls :)
* HedgeMage shrugs
<HedgeMage> I started out on Slackware in 1995, and still use Gentoo quite a bit... I prefer CLI it feels homy :)
<lucasvo> yeah, cli is good, but sometimes it a mouse is better
<ogra> if i work on a bzr archive i usually do it in console
<ogra> having to run a gui for that stuff would be annoying
<pygi> ogra: agreed, for you, me. and the rest of developers it probably would
<lucasvo> of course
<ogra> and to just view the branches and merges and read the history we have bzrk
<pygi> but for people not familliar with bzr-ng..
<highvoltage> ogra: what do you think of http://www.edubuntu.org/thinclientconfig ? (it's a bit updated now). are you okay with the layout, or should i use tables instead for the functionality of the lts tags?
<ogra> This file is located at "/opt/ltsp//etc/lts.conf". Replace  with your architechture, typically "i386".
<ogra> ??
<lucasvo> highvoltage: on ff1.5 win the design looks ok
<lucasvo> but on my dapper, the header has a white border, about 50px, on the right side
<ogra> highvoltage, MODULE_XX is untested
<ogra> and i dont think you need the .o suffix
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: I had the same problem, but only at certain window sizes... already dropped highvoltage a screenie of it
<lucasvo> I have 1024x1280
<lucasvo> but win is only 1024x786
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: heah, cool. You live in Olympia
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: yep
<ogra> highvoltage, wlsw it looks very good to me :)
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: I grew up in western Montana and we had lots of people from the Seattle area and my brother lives near Spokane
<highvoltage> ogra: whoops, the ltsp//etc happens because i said ltsp/<arch>/i386, and <arch> is seen as an html tag, so it dissappears :)
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: cool.  I'm thinking we may actually stay here if I can find a decent job.  (Hubby is military but probably getting out in a couple of years)
<ogra> highvoltage, yeah
<highvoltage> lucasvo, HedgeMage: i saw it for the first time today irl on another machine with nice big display. it's from the spreadfirefox theme, and it seems like it's like that on purpose. i'll adjust it a bit over the weekend, and will ping you to take a peek to test, if you don't mind checking
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm also taking MODULE out, since it's untested. i don't think it's needed much on ununtu ltsp anyway
<ogra> yep
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: not at all
<HedgeMage> :)
<ogra> it should work though
<lucasvo> HedgeMage: ok
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<edubuntugirl> i want a setting EDUBUNTUGIRL_WALLPAPER = true
<crimsun> (please tell me it/she's not omniscient now.)
<Amaranth> seems like #edubuntu-devel isn't really used
<pygi> Amaranth: indeed :)
<ogra> Amaranth, what is #edubuntu-devel ? 
<pygi> channel :P
<pygi> only me and edubuntugirl right now =P
<highvoltage> Amaranth: we're like a LUG stand at a big computer fair, small, but intensely busy (unlike the typical Microsoft stand)
<ogra> we're still small enough to live with one channel, really
* ogra is not a fan at all of new channels
* highvoltage has too many channels open already too
<ogra> please close it again
<HedgeMage> hi Amaranth 
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: I guarantee I have more chans open than you :P  Waaaay too many!
<Amaranth> HedgeMage: I've got 23
<lucasvo> I have 21
<HedgeMage> Amaranth: 34 right now
<lucasvo> without the queries
<Amaranth> ouch
<HedgeMage> Amaranth: I've changed my default /part message to "Too many channels!"
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: i have 17, but i'll believe you if you say you have more :)
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: that doesn't count queries... I have keys bound for 60 irssi windows... haven't had to use all 60 yet though
<lucasvo> btw, is there a command to move windows
<lucasvo> ?
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: /win move 5
<HedgeMage> moves the currend window to 4
<HedgeMage> to 5 even 
<lucasvo> oh, I didn't know that
<lucasvo> cool
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: I'm network staff, and spend a lot of time chasing spambots... I have highlights on a lot of common stuff so I *usually* notice them quickly
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: I only have 14 chans I ever pay attention to when spambot alarms aren't going off :P
<LaserJock> I personally can't go much past 10
<HedgeMage> I can't stand being active in more than a couple at a time.
<ogra> yay
<HedgeMage> letting irssi log them for me is nothing :)
<ogra> i386 only oversized by 1335168 bytes now
<ogra> (1.3M)
<LaserJock> great
<HedgeMage> hehe :) now where do we get it from?
<LaserJock> I only have 5 ubuntu and 2 edubuntu channels and that's it
<ogra> 3351834 for amd64 (3.3M)
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: from OpenOffice.org, it's all those eastereggs :)
<ogra> LaserJock, 2 edubuntu channels ??
<LaserJock> ogra: edubuntu-doc for the EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy thing
<ogra> oh, thats new as well ...
<LaserJock> well, I'm guessing it will go away soon
<ogra> its easier to observer whats going on if we keep everything in one channel as long as its not to noisy here
<ogra> *observe
<LaserJock> I agree
<Amaranth> ogra: tuxtype would make the CDs small enough again ;)
<Amaranth> how is the ppc cd?
<ogra> was always fine
<ogra> the kernel is smaller i think
<ogra> or less modules
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> yeah, probably less modules
<Amaranth> less legacy junk
<ogra> we can stuff it up with langpacka in the end
<ogra> *langpacks
<Amaranth> heh
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: lol
<HedgeMage> Yay! my stuff for my new hosting account is all good to go
<highvoltage> ogra: is there any lts tags that i should still mention, or should that page be ok as it is? i'm a bit tired now to get too creative.
<highvoltage> so input is needed :)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: ping
<cbx33> evenin all
<highvoltage> hi cbx33. i was just wondering where you were :)
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> yup I'm here
<Bluekuja> hi pete
<Bluekuja> :)
<cbx33> hey
<cbx33> what can i do for you highvoltage 
<highvoltage> read http://www.edubuntu.org/thinclientconfig and make suggestions for improvement
<Burgwork> highvoltage, watch your english "XDMCP, which is more secure and efficient." - you seem to imply that XDMCP is more secure and efficent, over SSH, not the other way around
<cbx33> highvoltage, reading now
<highvoltage> Burgwork: i remember typing that, but not where. is that on the LTSP tour page?
<Burgwork> highvoltage, no, an email to someone asking about why edubuntu is just grand
<LaserJock> cbx33: hi!
<highvoltage> Burgwork: ah, right. thanks
<Burgwork> highvoltage, no problem. It is pretty common error
<Burgwork> a good, solid response otherwise
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<HedgeMage> hi cbx33, Burgwork 
<cbx33> highvoltage, what about mentioning why you're pressing Alt F2 to bring up the run application screen
<highvoltage> good idea. pressing alt+f2 is second nature to me, i forgot that there's people who wouldn't know what it means
<Burgwork> salut HedgeMage 
<cbx33> highvoltage, tbh I didn't know about it :p
<LaserJock> cbx33: have you got time now to work on ESA?
<cbx33> also...where you mention about the mac addresses, is it possible to just enter the starting pattern of a mac address
<cbx33> LaserJock, yes
<cbx33> in about 5 minutes when i move downstirs with the laptop
<highvoltage> cbx33: i use xfce and gnome and kde on different machines, and the only way of launching things that's always the same is alt+f2, so i use that almost exclusively to launch my apps :)
<Bluekuja> LaserJock,cbx33: wait me for it
<Bluekuja> just let me finish to install edubuntu on my new labtop
<cbx33> Bluekuja, ok
<cbx33> you got a few mins yet
<Bluekuja> tnx
<cbx33> I'm not setup downstairs
<cbx33> highvoltage, can you do things like [ff:f5:f3] 
<cbx33> to designate the start of a pattern of mac addresses?
<cbx33> highvoltage, also back in the Alt F2 area, say why they need to type the root password, something like....you will then be prompted for your password
<highvoltage> cbx33: i don't know, i don't think so
<highvoltage> cbx33: would be a nice feature, you could then specify a setting for a range of thin clients with a specific brand network card
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> highvoltage, i would like that
<Burgwork> highvoltage, what problem are we trying to solve?
<cbx33> maybe we can put that into edgy
<cbx33> or even have something like machine groups
<highvoltage> Burgwork: bug #1, as always
<cbx33> almost like an OU on a microsoft network
<Burgwork> highvoltage, no, what are you trying to solve with the alt-f2 solution?
<highvoltage> Burgwork: oh, execute gedit with sudo privileges, see: http://www.edubuntu.org/thinclientconfig
<Burgwork> highvoltage, the 2nd part, not the first
<Burgwork> the 2nd is the problem, the first part of your statement is a potential solution
<cbx33> there should be a button you can click in the title bar...or a key you can hold
<Burgwork> I wanted to step back and see if it is even sane to be launching gedit as root
<cbx33> so that what ever operation you do with the mouse...it performs it with root privialges
<cbx33> Burgwork, what's the alternative>?
<cbx33> terminal sudo nano?
<Burgwork> cbx33, no, a custom dialog to deal with that, like what ogra is working on
<highvoltage> Burgwork: is it any safer to run vim or nano or emacs with sudo?
<cbx33> sure, but for now
<highvoltage> Burgwork: yeah, we won't have it for dapper though :/
<Burgwork> highvoltage, the less code you have running as root, the better
<cbx33> obviously
<highvoltage> absolutely right
<Burgwork> the problem with launching anything as root is people might forget that they are
<cbx33> but i suppose we have to look at what we can do right now
<cbx33> Burgwork, but at least here
<cbx33> it's one instance of one app
<Burgwork> yes, but for dapper, I think gedit with sudo is probably the best solutin
<cbx33> not like being logged in as root or anything
<highvoltage> the problem with using vim in an example like this is, that you have to explain vim too, since the average user won't understand it.
<Burgwork> I just wanted to make certain we were not looking too deeply at a problem and assuming only one solution
<cbx33> highvoltage, did you get my point about saying why you are typing the password in>?
<highvoltage> cbx33: yes
<cbx33> cool
* pygi is almost done with handling SoC stuff for today :)
<highvoltage> Burgwork: i suppose the ultimate solution would be when the gui tools are done. i find it interesting to find all these 'usability bugs' during documentation though
<cbx33> highvoltage, hehe
<Burgwork> highvoltage, yes, documentation is a good way to find them
<Burgwork> another one that needs to die for edgy is the lack of a gui X configurator
<pygi> Burgwork: add it to the SoC page
<Burgwork> too busy, will do tonight
<cbx33> right I'm popping downstairs back in a few minutes then we can continue with ESA LaserJock , Bluekuja 
<LaserJock> k
<highvoltage> sax2 in SuSE is quite cool.
<cbx33> and highvoltage I'll take a deeper look at the doc :p
<Bluekuja> okie great
<LaserJock> highvoltage: if it works :/
<highvoltage> cbx33: thanks
<LaserJock> I always ended up editing the X config from the terminal most of the time anyway with Sax2
<Burgwork> someone might be doing a gtk interface to yast2 for suse as part of soc
<ogra> haha
<Burgwork> realistically, gnome needs to adopt a strong set of configuration tools and get the vendors to adopt them
<LaserJock> my problem was alway a chicken and the egg thing. How was I supposed to use a GUI configurator when my X wasn't configured?
<highvoltage> a nice interface to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would already be a nice step up
<highvoltage> *cough* fb-gtk *cough*
<ogra> highvoltage, you can reconfigure X under X
<highvoltage> Burgwork, LaserJock: whoah, you're starting to sound like middle management there
<ogra> have a look at gkdebconf for an ui solution
<highvoltage> ogra: i know, i just want an excuse to use fb-gtk :)
<ogra> pfft
<ogra> get sane !
<ogra> ;)
<highvoltage> scanner access now easy?
<ogra> lol
<highvoltage> :)
<Burgwork> highvoltage, I do sales now. I think of these things
<Burgwork> LaserJock, it would be for multiple monitors and 3d accel
<LaserJock> Burgwork: so you have to have everything right to start with?
<LaserJock> and then what happens if you do something that breaks the x config
<highvoltage> SaX2 falls back on a vesa driver, with 640x480 resolution for configuring X
<cbx33> highvoltage, can you paste the link again
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I can't find a link to the login page on www.edubuntu.org 
<highvoltage> lucasvo: there isn't one :) http://www.edubuntu.org/user/login
<LaserJock> I never had much success with Sax2, but then maybe it was just me. It was easier to just keep a properly set up xorg.conf file backed up somewhere
<highvoltage> cbx33: http://www.edubuntu.org/thinclientconfig
<lucasvo> LaserJock: I was very successful
<lucasvo> I could install suse without even knowing the command ls
<highvoltage> i haven't used sax2 since they switched to xorg. back then it was still xfree86
* lucasvo too
<Burgwork> LaserJock, we also need a vesa fallback more for X
<Burgwork> s/more/mode
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I didn't get any mail
<Amaranth> Burgwork: That'd be x86 only, wouldn't it?
<LaserJock> well, yes the initial install went fine. but if anything broke (and hence I would need a configurator) Sax was absolutely useless
<lucasvo> highvoltage: now, even with the spam filter turned off
<lucasvo> my user would be lucasvo
<Burgwork> highvoltage, the only thing missing from that document would be a statement why you would need to do it
<highvoltage> lucasvo: ok, i'm testing it now...
<Burgwork> Amaranth, well, a fallback mode
<Amaranth> Burgwork: no such thing on a mac
<highvoltage> Burgwork: "Thin client configuration settings are stored in a file called "lts.conf"."""
<Amaranth> there isn't even a vga
<highvoltage> isn't enough?
<Burgwork> highvoltage, yes, but why do I need to edit it? what problems am I going to solve?
<highvoltage> Burgwork: ok, i'll expand on that
<ogra> "Thin client configuration settings are stored in a file called "lts.conf" in the client environment"
* Burgwork enjoys playing devils advocate
<ogra> "Thin client configuration settings are stored in a file called "lts.conf" in the client environment on the server" ??
<cbx33> ogra, whoah :p
<Burgwork> ogra, that tells me what I am doing and where I am doing it, but still doesn't tell me why
<Amaranth> To configure a client?
<Burgwork> Amaranth, to do what?
<Amaranth> that whole lstp thingy
<Burgwork> do I need to do this with every setup or just if I want sound?
<cbx33> highvoltage, what baout changing the title to per client ltsp configuration
<lucasvo> Burgwork: depends on your hardware
<Burgwork> lucasvo, then tell me that
<ogra> Burgwork, the sentence would get to long ;) it should be explained in the sentence before :P
<Burgwork> ogra, you can have two or three sentences :)
<lucasvo> highvoltage: I can't creat an account
<Burgwork> this is not a game show, I don't need to buy a sentence ;P
<highvoltage> lucasvo: there is an account with you, you just didn't get the mail, i'm just figuring out why
<lucasvo> ok
<Burgwork> For instance: "After you setup your server, you need to configure the various clients in order for them to work. Also, if you want to enable $option, you need to edit the lts.conf. Here is how you do that"
<highvoltage> Burgwork: nice
<ogra> Burgwork, wrong
<ogra> since the clients will work out of the box
<highvoltage> oh yes, true
<Burgwork> ogra, then say that
<ogra> lts.conf is needed for tweakage and fine tuning
<lucasvo> After you setup your server, various clients need special settings in the lts.conf in order for them to work.
<Burgwork> remember, I have never actually setup an ltsp, so I am good person to sound this stuff offof
<ogra> Burgwork, no i wont :P
<cbx33> hence the tweak of the title to Advanced configuration
<ogra> but highvoltage should probably ;)
<highvoltage> ok. so...
<cbx33> or per client configuration
<Burgwork> also, give me specific examples of specific things I can do and how to do them (ie, configuring sound)
* Burgwork is as to why the wiki started sending me emails...
<Burgwork> s/is baffled/, even
<Burgwork> highvoltage, aside from why I am doing this, the writing style is clear
<highvoltage> Burgwork: what do you mean?
<Burgwork> highvoltage, the thin client config doc
<highvoltage> ah, ok. thanks :)
<ogra> Accepted edubuntu-meta 0.67
<ogra> once thats built, the next i386 and ppc isos builds should be fixed
<highvoltage> whohoo!
<edubuntugirl> :D
<lucasvo> I HATE networking!
<ogra> with luck thats http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/20060506/ then :)
<ogra> amd64 will still have to loose something anywhere ...
<lucasvo> anybody know why I am unable to ping between to host, set up with static IP
<lucasvo> only a switch in between?
<bobulator> you know what, dapper is really starting to look fucking good ogra
<ogra> :)
<ogra> thanks :)
<bobulator> np :)
<bobulator> i have a single problem with it atm: the defualt desktop font :p but apart from that, its working splendidly!
<ogra> bobulator, because you dont like it or because it has broken utf8 chars ? 
<bobulator> coz i dont like it :p
<bobulator> i have a predudice against comic sans type fonts too though
<cbx33> bobulator, :p
<cbx33> comic sans ticks me off
<bobulator> deffo
<bobulator> i mean, at least use it for comics right? and since when did anyone write in lowercase in comics?
<bobulator> nowt wrong with bitstream vera sans i say.
<ogra> well, it was a community decision in breezy to take that one
<ogra> and it fitted very well with the icons
<bobulator> haha fair enough, just personal preference innit :)
<bobulator> you dont have to justify it :p
<ogra> it doesnt mean we cant rethink it
<bobulator> ill make my own bitstreamverasansonlyedubunu build ;)
<ogra> highvoltage, i'm allowed to use the new wallpaper in my talk tomorrow ....
<bobulator> where do the community desicisions happen? launchpad? ubuntuforums?
<ogra> bobulator, in the edubuntu meeting or on the mailing list
<bobulator> ive got the big badger wallpaper on now, it rules
<cbx33> ogra, the new "chalk" wallpaper?
<ogra> yes
<bobulator> ah cool
<cbx33> bllleeuugghh
<ogra> so i think i am allowed to show it public
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/dapper_art/chalkboard.png
<bobulator> that nice
<ogra> :(
<cbx33> :'(
<lucasvo> OMG
<ogra> i'll see how the reactions in the talk are
<HedgeMage> I love it. :)
<cbx33> oh man....in a way that's worse than what I was expecting
<Burgwork> ogra, very cool, how was that created?
<HedgeMage> :)
<cbx33> at least make it look like a white board.....with drywipe markers :p
<lucasvo> the edubuntu logo is not horrible
<ogra> Burgwork, a company, we had no chance to take any influence
<HedgeMage> awww :(
<Burgwork> ogra, so there are restrictions on how it can be distributed?
<ogra> Burgwork, nope, it was just coinfident until today
<ogra> it will be in the artwork package which is ccbysa2
<Burgwork> ogra, cool
<bobulator> ogra: thats not peter's pojection, is it?
<bobulator> *projection
<ogra> bobulator, peters ? 
<highvoltage> ogra: are you allowed to distribute your talk slides?
* HedgeMage recalls an episode of the West Wing
<ogra> highvoltage, if i ever finish them, sure
<bobulator> http://www.petersmap.com/
<HedgeMage> bobulator: Big Block of Cheese Day?
<ogra> but they will be pretty empty this time and the talk is in german
<highvoltage> ogra: cool, then we can proceed with plan A
<bobulator> most world maps are really skewed to represent north and south larger, wheras in fact theyre relaly off on equal area
<bobulator> it represents the temperate territories (europe and north america) as much larger than they really are
<cbx33> highvoltage, plan A :p
<ogra> bobulator, i doubt a design agency would use that, they will have their own ressources
<ogra> payed maps 
<bobulator> http://www.wall-maps.com/World/PetersProjection-over.gif
<highvoltage> cbx33: plan A is to blog about it, and generate a huge amount of comment and how bad it is :)
<bobulator> yeah i bet
<bobulator> check out the proportioans of continents like africa though, its crazy
<cbx33> woohoooo
<cbx33> highvoltage, I like your plan
<ogra> i think i eventually can live with it... its just sad that nobody heared and i find it extremly boring and bad colored
<Burgwork> ogra, backgrounds should be boring
<highvoltage> plan B is breaking into every server where that is stored, including the design companies, and deleting it, making it look like it 'mysteriously dissapeared'
<bobulator> you could argue on the grounds its a racist world map ;)
<cbx33> Burgwork, in a way
<ogra> Burgwork, not in edubuntu
<HedgeMage> ogra: it's cute, and anything not-boring will offend some people :P  I do think it stinks that it wasn't community-created, though
<ogra> Burgwork, http://www.progbox.co.uk/edu22.jpg thrills me way more
<cbx33> HedgeMage, totally
<cbx33> ogra, it's still being worked on btw
<cbx33> what about
<Burgwork> ogra, yes, but it is very busy, so not good for a default background, imho
* highvoltage loves that wallpaper (edu22.jpg) ... it's my wallpaper atm
<cbx33> in the blog, highvoltage , putting the chalk one and the edu22
<ogra> cbx33, it will still be the wallpaper for the young theme flavor ;)
<cbx33> once it's been changed
<highvoltage> cbx33: great idea!
<highvoltage> cbx33: i'm interested to see your changes ;)
<bobulator> seriosuly tho guys, check the real size of countries > http://www.wall-maps.com/World/PetersProjection-over.gif
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: edu22 is the one with the skater kid in front?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: yep
<cbx33> HedgeMage, yes
<HedgeMage> cute.
<highvoltage> with the brick wall
<bobulator> given ubuntu is supposed to be linux for everyone, you could at elast get them to use accurate maps ;)
<cbx33> highvoltage, is tomorrow ok for the wallpaper changes?
<cbx33> bobulator, we had no say in anything
<bobulator> i know, im just stirring ;)
<HedgeMage> bobulator: I've seen it, hence my reference to Big Block of Cheese Day
<ogra> HedgeMage, it was clear from the beginning that we would go with professional artwork for dapper, its just that we had no chance to take any influence
<cbx33> bobulator, ~I know :p
<lucasvo> ogra: how was it with the ubuntu artwork?
<lucasvo> what does mark say?
<ogra> its marks decision i think
<ogra> even all communication was proxied through silbs
<bobulator> cbx33: a few cans of double dutch (shitty uk beer) and i can'th elp it ;)
<ogra> ubuntu artwork is also marks decision but constantly discussed on the ubuntu-art ML
<highvoltage> cbx33: yep
<cbx33> excellent
<cbx33> highvoltage, when do you plan on writing the post?
<highvoltage> cbx33: tomorrow afternoonish
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> we'll have it done before then
<cbx33> don;t post without us :p
<highvoltage> ok :)
<HedgeMage> hehe
<cbx33> ogra, highvoltage anyone else, any firther ideas to the wallpaper,
<cbx33> so far we have....
<cbx33> slant the brickwork...and add more to the sidewalk
<cbx33> thankyou ogra for those
<highvoltage> if the wall could only start about 25% from the left hand side, that would be good
<highvoltage> then you can put some icons there (i mean, the user will, eventually)
<cbx33> ok
<highvoltage> i don't know what else you'll put there, though
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> blue sky?
<cbx33> like the corner of a building?
<highvoltage> perhaps it can be the corner of something... i don't know, just a random suggestion :)
<cbx33> some tramps kipping on a bench :p
<highvoltage> yep
<highvoltage> it could perhaps be a street that goes around the building
<cbx33> yeh
<highvoltage> heh
<bobulator> what about a tree? you cant have enough trees
<highvoltage> cbx33: check my desktop wallpaper: http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/screenshots/5may2006 :)
<cbx33> highvoltage, clicking....
<cbx33> nice
<cbx33> lisa is beeming :p
<cbx33> beaming :p
<highvoltage> hehe, well, she's really talented. her work deserves to be on a million screens around the world, imo
<ogra> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=johannes.wollard@gmail.com:f29f318a:a347bd70
<ogra> nice one
<ogra> sadly i dont belive its doable in 3 months
<pygi> me goes to see :)
* highvoltage too
<edubuntugirl> i would look too, but highvoltage only put freenode in my hosts file :(
<cbx33> awww
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: quiet you!
<edubuntugirl> :(
* cbx33 thinks highvoltage enjoys this dual persona too much
<HedgeMage> Wow... ten points for hubby... quote from our just-finished phone conversation: "...I'll take him [our son]  off your hands for a bit.  I know you have Edubuntu stuff to finish and that's important to you."
<highvoltage> :p
<cbx33> awww
<pygi> ogra: if he feels comfortable and thinks he can deliver..
<cbx33> I'm playing final fantasy with my wife, whilst doing all this :p
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: HedgeMage.hubby++
<HedgeMage> hehe :)
<highvoltage> heh. the google page gives me: Server Error
<highvoltage> The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your request.
<highvoltage> Please try again in 30 seconds. 
<cbx33> highvoltage, i got that too...gave up
<highvoltage> about a minute ago the ubuntu wiki gave me the same.
<highvoltage> must be me then!
<cbx33> no highvoltage I got it too
<lucasvo> no, I have the same problem
<ogra> hmm, might be only mentors can see it
<ogra> ha has a pdf
<ogra> s/ha/he/
<ogra> http://users.ox.ac.uk/~orie1763/coder.pdf
<ogra> an IDE and "dynamic tutorials" to teach kids python
<ogra> instead of logo :)
<ogra> i find the idea great but thats a project for 1-2 years if you do it alone
<lucasvo> I could be the guinea pig :)
<lucasvo> I have to learn python
<lucasvo> :)
<cbx33> me too
<HedgeMage> I lost all motivation to learn python when I gave away my cell phone that had the native python interpreter :P
<lucasvo> HedgeMage: what phone was it?
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: a nokia 6800
<lucasvo> blackberry rocks!
* lucasvo would like to have a blackberry with linux
<lucasvo> but that will never happen
<HedgeMage> I would if they were a LOT more durable :P
<HedgeMage> brb TT playing nature boy on the balcony
<lucasvo> durable?
<lucasvo> I don't have any problems
<lucasvo> I think they are quite resistant
<ogra> HedgeMage, hey, leave him, he's right today ! http://www.nopantsday.com
* lucasvo always was naked on the balcony when I was younger
<ogra> lucasvo, even on no pants day ?
<HedgeMage> ogra: lol... well, he's only half-potty trained, so I don't think the downstairs neighbors would be impressed if he had an accident :P
<ogra> (first friday in may every year ;) )
<ogra> lol
<ogra> ok, then he has to wait for free pee day i guess :)
<HedgeMage> roflmao
<lucasvo> lol
<HedgeMage> ogra: so that would be the first friday in April?  (april showers and all)
<ogra> heh, no idea, i guess nobody had the idea yet, we could pick a date ;)
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<HedgeMage> hi 
<HedgeMage> wb pygi 
<pygi> thanks HedgeMage
#edubuntu 2006-05-11
<alexandros_se> Anyone knows who decides about the *.edu domains ?
<HedgeMage> alexandros_se: planning on starting a university?
<alexandros_se> Kind of :)
<HedgeMage> I'm not sure... it's probably said somewhere on the ICANN web site, though
<alexandros_se> no actually I was elected to the board of a swedish college...
<HedgeMage> alexandros_se: congrats :)
<alexandros_se> HedgeMage, thanks :)
<alexandros_se> well my main project is to create a global internet school
<alexandros_se> already spoken to some guys in this channel about this project
<HedgeMage> ahh
<alexandros_se> an community & e-learning platform that I'm building on...
* HedgeMage nods
<alexandros_se> (ps. it will become the best)
<alexandros_se> :D
<alexandros_se> HedgeMage, so what are the criterias for *.edu domains?
<HedgeMage> not sure, I've not had one before 
<mhz> hey guys
<mhz> ogra, still there?
<cbx33> !seen ogra 
<ubotu> ogra is currently on #edubuntu #ubuntu
<mhz> cbx33, thx
<mhz> ;)
<cbx33> he should be there:p
<mhz> yah, but also he was busy 5 hours ago
<mhz> maybe still is
<crimsun> it's past midnight in his area, no?
<cbx33> ogra, is always busy
<mhz> cbx33, are you using -install or -live ?
<cbx33> mhz, y?
<cbx33> what d'ya need
<mhz> I couls finally successfully boot from PCMCIA CD drive in order to install edubuntu (install.iso)
<mhz> BUT
<Bluekuja> oooooh mhz
<mhz> after rebooting
<Bluekuja> is with us
<Bluekuja> :)
<mhz> Bluekuja, hey mon!
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> BUT...?
<Bluekuja> how much time mauricio
<Bluekuja> where did you go?
<mhz> cbx33, I endup with just a minimal install
<cbx33> oh?
<mhz> cbx33, no 'nano', no 'openssh-server', etc
<cbx33> hmm....I've nenver had that
<cbx33> what does the install log say?
<mhz> and it did took his normal time when building ltsp environement during installation process
<cbx33> check the install logs
<mhz> Bluekuja, just sick, again :(
<mhz> hmmm, too late
<mhz> I wiped it out
<Bluekuja> mhz: oh, its all ok now?
<mhz> I only have this machine to work and test and I really needed to continue with some documents... so I booted Elive :)
<cbx33> hehe
<mhz> (because edubuntu-live.iso gets me to a busy box :D
<mhz> Bluekuja, lot better
<mhz> hopefully
<cbx33> mhz, is it a powerful machine?
<cbx33> y not use VMWare?
<mhz> thin laptop (Fujitsu Siemens B2175, 10 inches, 256 MB, 20 GB, 500 MHz celeron, touchscreen)
<Bluekuja> ok mhz great, i'm happy to see you here again
<Bluekuja> :)
<mhz> Bluekuja, sorry I keep missing so much stuff
<Bluekuja> yeah, i was waiting you for a lot of time
<Bluekuja> but np
<Bluekuja> ;)
<mhz> per la matina ? :D
<mhz> hehehe
<Bluekuja> hehehe
<Bluekuja> you know italian really well
<Bluekuja> lol
<mhz> heheh
<Bluekuja> lol pete
<Amaranth> the more i look at this the more i think willow is a bad idea with a lacky implementation :P
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> good idea with a lacking
<Amaranth> need more caffeine
<Amaranth> oh well, it wouldn't be fun if it was easy
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: what are the issues?
<Amaranth> hard coded paths, bad documentation, lacking build system
<Amaranth> oh well, here comes the mega patch
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: you going to fix it for them?
<Amaranth> i doubt they'll accept a build system that depends on gnome-common :)
<Amaranth> but it's the only autofoo i know
<Burgundavia> good enough for us, at least
<cbx33> goooooood morning all
<cbx33> hi JaneW 
<edubuntugirl> they're still sleeping
<cbx33> alright the games up
<cbx33> come out with ya hands up edubuntugirl 
* edubuntugirl puts her hands in the air like she don't care
<cbx33> now wave them around and say ooohh, woooh, oooh ,woooh
<highvoltage> hmmm.. definately influenced by those gangster kids...
<highvoltage> or is it cbx33.... :)
<cbx33> heheeh
<cbx33> no sir not me sir
<cbx33> highvoltage, I've merged your changes the current version of the ESA
<cbx33> we've started the compilation and categorieation
<highvoltage> cool
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/LaserJock
<cbx33> we've changed a few sections around and merged one or two
<cbx33> i like the bullet point idea that LaserJock came up with
<highvoltage> oooh, that's nice
<highvoltage> it's so clean and simple
<cbx33> yes we had a great idea there
<highvoltage> and readable
<cbx33>  /we/he
<cbx33> I'll be started to add the applications into the merge in about 2 minutes
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> highvoltage, I can't believe that klinkstatus crashed on me yestreday. 
<cbx33> I think I'll use my own link checker script to check them out 
<highvoltage> hmmm... yeah i don't know. been a while since i used klinkstatus.
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> any news on whether we're going to get shipit cds?
<highvoltage> i think there's many websites that do that checking for you. doesn't w3c have a checker too?
<cbx33> i think so, but we need one that does nested checking too
<cbx33> it did throw up a few broken links
<cbx33> but it died before I could find out what they were
<cbx33> highvoltage, there's some discusion about whether we should describe the non educational applications?  what do you think?  I think that something like blender wouild be good to be described
<cbx33> refresh the page and take a look at what I've added
<enyc> hrrm
<enyc> please, some edubuntu+1 developers, try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 (to get to console) (alt+f7 to get back) -- let me know if this works ;-) --
<highvoltage> yep, i think non-edu apps are needed too. esp the essentials like OOo, firefox, etc. many people are afraid that they won't be able to use linux for the basics
<enyc> I having been having issue with dapper whereby ctrl+alt+F? does not work from x-server (but 'chvt' command still does) ;-)
<highvoltage> enyc: works for me, which display driver are you using?
<cbx33> I'll pass this on to LaserJock, I think he was concerned with flooding with information
<enyc> I nood to work out where-whon this happens in order te create a bug or not
<cbx33> enyc, I had this issue way back on fedora :p
<highvoltage> cbx33: he's right though
<cbx33> highvoltage, i agree
<cbx33> but if we're careful about which ones we do I think it'll be ok
<enyc> highvoltage: hrrm this is on an onbard-sis machine I do not have access te at the moment ;-(
<cbx33> like blender
<cbx33> is a fantastic application that needs toeb made more of
<highvoltage> cbx33: although, you could mention that in a sentence... something like "Edubuntu also includes an office suite, web browser and email client." instead of going into all the details
<cbx33> OO too
<cbx33> its difficult
<highvoltage> blender doesn't run well on thin clients though, which is why i don't usually make a lot of noise about it. it is a great app, copmletely agreed there.
<cbx33> hehe, true
<cbx33> it'll be better when we get local apps no?
<highvoltage> absolutely :)
<cbx33> I just personally think people are going to need convincing about the OOo application.  
<cbx33> it's probably the single most inportant app to them
<cbx33> and i wonder if glazing over it and saying it has an office suite is enough
<cbx33> kinda like we're trying to hide it
<highvoltage> i just refreshed the page, i see what you mean, it's gotten very big again
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> remove the screenshots
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> in your mind
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> i can do that now actually
<highvoltage> people are generally happy when they know they have a word processor, spreadsheet and presentation program
<highvoltage> you could possibly have three screenshot in a row of them, and mention that OOo has database and vector drawing, as well as an html editor too
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> ok a lot smaller now
<enyc> ?is NVU the html_editor of choice now?
<cbx33> nooooooooooo
<enyc> ok ;-)
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> not for me
<cbx33> it's good but the css editing needs a lot of work
<cbx33> in the last version i tried
<enyc> high: ?what were you thinking of as tho html_editor there?
<enyc> cbbiirc it hast moved from v1 in ages
<cbx33> highvoltage, i gotta go get up now :p
<cbx33> join #edubuntu-doc if you have further comments
<cbx33> then i can scroll back easily
<cbx33> I'll be back in a while
<highvoltage> enyc: i don't know if it's that great, but it's probably worth mentioning
<highvoltage> cbx33: ok
<cbx33> highvoltage, so are we thinking more or less for OO
* highvoltage needs to get out of bed too
<cbx33> hehehe
<cbx33> kk
<enyc> highvoltage: but I wanted to know _what_ program was worth mentioning as html_editor ;-)
<cbx33> quanta
<highvoltage> enyc: well, we can only really mention it if it's included, i think
<cbx33> true
<highvoltage> quanta is nice, but isn't included with edubuntu
<cbx33> no
<highvoltage> it's available in universe
<enyc> hrrm kk
<highvoltage> but not on cd
<enyc> I_see
<highvoltage> and it depends on kdelibs, so we know it won't be in edgy :/
<highvoltage> although, it *might* go on the add-on cd, but it's a bit unlikely since we have nvu, which is almost as nice as quanta, but gtk/gnome based
<enyc> .... and edubuntu is gnome.... and there is no kedubuntu iirc ;-)
<highvoltage> lol, we had a nice play on words at the edubuntu summit
<ogra> highvoltage, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LinuxTagTalk.pdf
<ogra> but its all german and the slides are quite empty, probably lucasvo can translate for you
<ogra> enyc, try nvu
<ogra> ciao all
* highvoltage likes vim for html
<lucasvo> highvoltage: do you wan't me to translate it?
<cbx33> highvoltage, lisa just about to start work on  thewallpaper
<pygi> JaneW: all is done
<pygi> ogra: around?
<cbx33> pygi, nope
<cbx33> he's doing his talk i think
<pygi> ah, nice
<pygi> hi cbx33 btw. :)
<cbx33> hi
<highvoltage> lucasvo: would be nice, but no rush. we could probably adapt it to use as some standard presentation, although I haven't seen it yet- don't have enough bandwidth
<highvoltage> lucasvo: how larg is it
<highvoltage> ?
<highvoltage> cbx33: nice :)
<cbx33> yeh?
<cbx33> I;m working on the BETT show proposal
<cbx33> the wallpaper is taking shape :p
<cbx33> when is edgy due out?
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> I'm thinking ahead dont worry, doing some planning :p
<highvoltage> 1 June
<cbx33> highvoltage, edgy :p
<cbx33> dapper is 1 June isn;t it :p
<pygi> cbx33: two versions, same day :)
<highvoltage> ah, right :)
<cbx33> pygi, heheh that'd be cool
<cbx33> but would kinda make dapper a little useless
<highvoltage> originally, it was going to be six months after the orignal dapper
<highvoltage> which was due for april 20
<highvoltage> and it's delayed by two weeks, which means...
<cbx33> about December?
<highvoltage> early november.
<cbx33> excellent
<cbx33> that makes cbx33 very happy :p
* highvoltage too
<cbx33> highvoltage, got a sec in a minute to have a look at the BETT proposal I'm drafting
<cbx33> still in very early stages
<highvoltage> yep
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BETTShow2007
<cbx33> I'm still editing
<highvoltage> it's already very good
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> getting there
<cbx33> I'll let you know when I've done some more
<cbx33> does JaneW normally pop in at the weekends?
<highvoltage> occasionally
<highvoltage> best to talk to her monday again, or e-mail
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> afternoon edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> hi cbx33 
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl seems a bit sleepy still
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: what?
<cbx33> or is it that highvoltage is still a bit sleepy :p
<cbx33> highvoltage, refresh page :p
<cbx33> there is more :p
<Amaranth> is ogra giving a talk at linuxtag?
<cbx33> i think so
<cbx33> he's giving atalk anyway
<Amaranth> i think i'm watching him right now
<Amaranth> too bad it's in german :P
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> you're there?
<Amaranth> someone is talking about edubuntu but i can't really seem them
<Amaranth> no
<cbx33> online?
<cbx33> link me
<Amaranth> http://stream.fluendo.com:8806/
<Yagisan> !seen hedgemage
<ubotu> hedgemage <i=HedgeMag@freenode/staff/HedgeMage> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 16h 26m 8s ago, saying: 'not sure, I've not had one before '.
<Amaranth> neat
<Amaranth> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra <n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 7h 24m 42s ago, saying: 'ciao all'.
<Yagisan> Amaranth: yeah, I saw someone use it here a few days ago
<Amaranth> i suppose it works in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 too
<Yagisan> possibly. I've never tried
<cbx33> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hi
<jsgotangco> cbx33: how's things?
<cbx33> yeh going good
<cbx33> working on some docs and proposals and learning about drupal
<jsgotangco> drupal is really neat
<jsgotangco> i've yet to update one of my installations to 4.7 though
<cbx33> hey
<cbx33> i'm on 4.7 now
<cbx33> :p
<jsgotangco> did you install from scratch? or upgrade from a previous
<cbx33> from scratch
<cbx33> i know highvoltage had a bit of trouble upgrading earlier
<jsgotangco> yeah i tried doing it 2 days ago, it won't work on me even if i turned off the extra modules i installed early on
<jsgotangco> i've yet to look on it again though
<cbx33> i was luck :p
<cbx33> i did it from scratch
<jsgotangco> yeah but i already have 80MB of data to port over, plus a slew of modules :)
<jsgotangco> well i gotta sleep early
<jsgotangco> ciao
<cbx33> ciao
<cbx33> woooo
<cbx33> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hi pete :)
<cbx33> fancy visiting lindon next year :p
<cbx33> london
<cbx33> :p
<Bluekuja> hehe
<Bluekuja> how are you man?
<cbx33> yeh good
<Bluekuja> and how its going the doc?
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> i havn't done too much
<cbx33> hoping to speak to LaserJock later
<cbx33> and highvoltage 
<cbx33> when he returns
<Bluekuja> ok great
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BETTShow2007
<cbx33> i've been working on that
<Bluekuja> oh nice
<cbx33> no news on the mails?
<cbx33> yeh, hence why i asked if you wanted to visit london next year :p
<cbx33> heheh
<Bluekuja> hehe
<Bluekuja> no news
<Bluekuja> for them
<cbx33> :(
<Bluekuja> by the way ill come to your house
<Bluekuja> lol
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> will you now
<cbx33> :p
<Bluekuja> hehe
<Bluekuja> you have any other news?
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> working on drupal at the moment
<cbx33> thinking of possibly using it for a website
<Bluekuja> oh nic
<Bluekuja> e
<cbx33> just testing it out at the moment
<Bluekuja> well its a good platform
<cbx33> does drupal have multilingual capabilities?
<Bluekuja> mmm...i think yeas, highvoltage talked about it to me some time ago
<cbx33> cool I'll need that
<Bluekuja> about italian language
<Bluekuja> have you ever tried mambo?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> i'm currently using mambo
<cbx33> thinking of moving the site over to drupal
<Bluekuja> well its a nice cms software
<Bluekuja> but you have got also a forum?
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> don;t need one
<Bluekuja> well in my opinion it would be nice to have one
<Bluekuja> its for your  lug?
<cbx33> on edubuntu ?
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> no this is for another project
<Bluekuja> does your lug have one?
<cbx33> not yet
<cbx33> they use my old media wiki
<Bluekuja> oh okie
<Bluekuja> if you need help with a forum, just ask me
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> phpbb is what i normally use
<Bluekuja> i use smf
<Bluekuja> :)
<highvoltage> cbx33: my lug uses a mediawiki i set up too :)
<LaserJock> cbx33: have you had a chance to check ESA/LaserJock?
<Bluekuja> LaserJock
<Bluekuja> reallly nice
<Bluekuja> *really
<cbx33> LaserJock, yes
<cbx33> did you see my changes
<LaserJock> yep
<cbx33> look good?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> we need to finish the educational apps section, and fill in the Q&A a bit, IMO
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> but largely we're done
<cbx33> highvoltage, thinks the bullet sections is great
<LaserJock> I think so
<cbx33> as do I
<humbolt> what is the ltsp status in dapper?
<humbolt> What version of ltsp is in there? Do we have support for local CDs, USB storage, floppy yet? What about sound support?
<spacey> :p
<spacey> in the ubuntu implementation sound works
<spacey> local devices not
<spacey> at least not out of the box
<spacey> automatic lights are annoying
<highvoltage> humbolt: when you ask, version of ltsp, what do you mean?
<highvoltage> humbolt: ubuntu doesn't use the ltsp implementation you would download at ltsp.org
<humbolt> which version according to ltsp.org
<humbolt> but they get and modify it form there, don't they?
<spacey> ubuntu ltsp goes over ssh
<spacey> ltsp.org goes with XDMCP
<spacey> ltsp.org ltsp does support localdevices
<spacey> and stuff
<highvoltage> humbolt: nope
<highvoltage> humbolt: ubuntu builds the ltsp chroot from ubuntu packages
<humbolt> ubuntu ltsp does always go over ssh even without ldm installed?
<humbolt> spacey: so no local device support yet in ubuntu
<highvoltage> technically, you can remove ldm, install gdm, and enable XDMXP
<highvoltage> *gasp*
<highvoltage> XDMCP
<highvoltage> not yet, no.
<highvoltage> that's in the line for edgy
<humbolt> highvoltage: will not make it in dapper?
<humbolt> too bad
<highvoltage> nope, dapper is in feature freeze
<highvoltage> yeah, would be nice to have it now.
<humbolt> there is one thing I don't like about linux distro development cycles, one thing that should change!
<highvoltage> and that is?
<humbolt> distros should be handled like linux kernels used to be. since dapper is going to be supported for 5 years, the base should be kept but updates provided. supported updates. like local devices for ltsp or the newest kde version. Now, I can only get them, if I go for edgy, which will introduce a whole lot of new potentially unstable technologies.
<humbolt> somehow something like backports releases, so all backport packages actually go together well.
<Yagisan> humbolt: we use ltsp meukow. ie next generation ltsp
<humbolt> but no real changes would be introduces. nothing like from devfs to udev, ...
<humbolt> what is that?
<LaserJock> there are backports but the current backports policy is that the source packages from edgy would have to build on dapper without any modification
<Yagisan> humbolt: the one described by highvoltage and spacey
* Yagisan wishes he could draw
<highvoltage> Yagisan: why can't you?
<Yagisan> highvoltage: because that is a talent I lack
<highvoltage> ah, i see what you mean. i can't draw either :(
<highvoltage> i do good stickmen though
<Yagisan> highvoltage: I drew a "computer virus" for my new ads, and none of my test people could identify it :(
<highvoltage> shame :(
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> goodnight Yagisan
<cbx33> right I'm off for 2 hours
<cbx33> :p
<Yagisan> damm, too slow
<Yagisan> bye cbx33
<cbx33> aww Yagisan that sux
<Yagisan> cbx33: they liked the copy though :)
<cbx33> excellent
<Yagisan> cbx33: that's a good sign. If it works and brings in more money, I can spend more time doing Ubuntu stuff
<cbx33> yay
<cbx33> bbl
<drbreen> how can i disable the automounter?
<drbreen> i have an usb hub at my server and want to be able to mount stuff manually
<pygi> hi HedgeMage, bluekuja
<HedgeMage> hi pygi :)
<Bluekuja> hi pygi :)
<pygi> how are you?
<Bluekuja> really good man
<Bluekuja> you?
<pygi> good, but really really tired :-/
<Bluekuja> hehe
<Bluekuja> what  time is it there?
<pygi> 10:32 P.M. but I haven't slept for a few days now
<HedgeMage> awww
<Bluekuja> oh why?
* HedgeMage tucks pygi in to bed
<Bluekuja> work?
<pygi> dealing SoC, and some other things I have to do
<pygi> cause I go to Sweden in monday :-/
<Yagisan> G'day HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> hi Yagisan 
<pygi> so I am trying to solve everything I can
<HedgeMage> poor pygi... wish I could help :(
<pygi> HedgeMage: nah, no worries for me :)
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: whens a good time to bother you about #doomsday and group contact form I did a few weeks ago now
<Yagisan> pygi: SoC, you are eligible ?
<pygi> Yagisan: mentor
<Yagisan> ah
<Yagisan> cool
<Yagisan> pygi: so what wonderful new feature are we getting ?
<pygi> Yagisan: not sure just yet :)
<pygi> you'll have to wait to hear about that :)
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: I'll put you on the squeaky wheel list right now :)
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: thanks. I really need to kick the spammers, trolls, and other turds that cause trouble while I'm trying to do support
<pygi> see ya all later
<Yagisan> bye pygi
<pygi> I'll sleep for like 2 hours, and be back then =P
<Bluekuja> okie  cya man
<mhz> hi guys
<mhz> After trying 3 times to install from Edubuntu-install-beta.iso
<mhz> I realized the most I would get was just to a 'server' install
<mhz> even after specifying <enter> at boot prompt
<mhz> (which should have installed a whole edubuntu-server and desktop, AFAIK)
<mhz> Anyways, I had to manually apt get those 2 packages
<mhz> Also, I am missing a "config" tool to change interfaces suitable for primary, secondary and high school
<mhz> IIRC, there is som work done about it, or not?
<mhz> Anyone knows?
<Yagisan> G'day mhz, didn't notice you popped in
<Yagisan> mhz: no idea, sorry.
<mhz> Yagisan: hi there
<mhz> Nice to see ya
<mhz> BUT I am now on my way to show off with edubuntu :D
<mhz> I'll be back in about 2 hours or so
<mhz> I hoipe your family is better and cool, Yagisan 
<mhz> c ya
#edubuntu 2006-05-12
<cbx33> hi JaneW 
<pygi> Amaranth, JaneW: around? :)
<pygi> highvoltage: around?
<pygi> anyone at all around? :)
<highvoltage> yep
<pygi> I need opinion on this :)
<pygi> http://students.mimuw.edu.pl/~mb219407/ubuntuRPG.html
<pygi> :P
<highvoltage> heh. that would be funny
<pygi> indeed, but do we want it?
<highvoltage> i think it will probably never get done. there's many ideas like that, but it never gets to see light
<pygi> thats for SoC
<highvoltage> i don't know.
<highvoltage> personally, i wouldn't mind seeing something like that.
<pygi> anyone else has comments pls? :)
<highvoltage> might be an interesting marketing and community building experiment
<oops__> can i get a german languagepack for edubuntu?
<cbx33> Bluekuja, 
<cbx33> seems like there is an issue with messenger:p
<pygi> :P
<cbx33> hey Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hi pete
<cbx33> hozw you?
<Bluekuja> gaim seems to have some problems
<Bluekuja> in connection
<Bluekuja> maybe its mine problem
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> mine seems ok at the moment
<cbx33> how've you been?
<pygi> o hi Bluekuja, xbx33
<cbx33> ping JaneW 
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<cbx33> is that my new nickname xbx33 :p
<Bluekuja> hi pygi :)
<Bluekuja> im working on some gnome bugs
<cbx33> oh?
<Bluekuja> about volume control
<cbx33> what's up?
<cbx33> ahhh
* pygi just slept for an hour :)
<pygi> joy :P
<Bluekuja> hehe
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> bbl
<juliux> hi all
<pygi> Hello amaranth, juli8ux
<pygi> juliux*
<Amaranth> hey
* Amaranth is doing school stuff
<alexandros_se> highvoltage, hello :)
<highvoltage> hi alexandros_se 
<lucasvo> highvoltage: btw, you still need that translation/
<highvoltage> lucasvo: i think i'm fine, thanks
<highvoltage> lucasvo: guess what... i upgraded drupal, and our theme wasn't compatible with it, so now we're stuck on a very, very simple them... you might actually like it :)
<Yagisan> G'day all
<highvoltage> g'day yagi
<Yagisan> highvoltage: so what's up ? I am still doing up my ads at the moment.
<lucasvo> highvoltage: yes
<lucasvo> I like it
<lucasvo> brb, dinner's ready
<highvoltage> Yagisan: doing some tuxlab work, preparing for the release of dapper
<highvoltage> we're going to use edubuntu + xfce + some other stuffies. i'm going to have a lot of work putting our final tuxlab cd together in the week after dapper hits release.
<highvoltage> xfce is scwheeet for a school desktop. it's improved quite drastically a few times the last two years.
<highvoltage> it's my default desktop too now.
<Yagisan> highvoltage: what's it like ? I have basically the gnome standard one here. icewm was nice, but many apps just didn't suit it.
<highvoltage> hmmm.. yagi's gone
<highvoltage> goodnight!
<cbx33> evenin all
<cbx33> ping Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> oi pete
<Bluekuja> :9
<Bluekuja> :)
<cbx33> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra <n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 1d 11h 33m 4s ago, saying: 'ciao all'.
<cbx33> !seen highvoltagle
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'highvoltagle', cbx33
<cbx33> !seen highvoltage
<ubotu> highvoltage <n=Jono@mtngprs7.mtn.co.za> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 46m 33s ago, saying: 'goodnight!'.
<pygi> greetings Amaranth
<Amaranth> hi again
<Amaranth> people greet me everytime my irc client crashes :P
<pygi> :)
<lucasvo> Amaranth: get a better irc client
<Amaranth> lucasvo: it's xchat-python that's causing the crash
<lucasvo> *irssi*
<Amaranth> lucasvo: Thanks but I like my eyes
<lucasvo> Amaranth: what's so bad about irssi?
<Amaranth> I use xchat-gnome with black-on-white text
<lucasvo> or gaim
<Amaranth> maximized
<Amaranth> gaim is horrid
<Amaranth> irssi needs a gui
<lucasvo> you can run a terminal with black on white and big font's
<Amaranth> lucasvo: And have to type /win 2 and crap to bounce around
<Amaranth> i randomly bounce through channels :)
<lucasvo> no
<lucasvo> alt+1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0,q,w,e,r,t,y,u.....
<lucasvo> and lots of others
<ryan_rousseau> Hi everyone, I have submitted a proposal for a quizzing application to included in Edubuntu.  It is meant to be replacement for KWordQuiz.  I was wondering if there is anyone interested in mentoring such a project?
<alexandros_se> anyone know who decides about the *.edu domains?
<alexandros_se> (second time I'm asking this question here) :D
#edubuntu 2006-05-13
<mbee> hello all :)
<bimberi> hi mbee
<mbee> h
<mbee> hi bimberi
<mbee> I just tried the live CD (6.0.6 beta 2)
<mbee> looks really nice
<bimberi> great :)
<mbee> can you tell me were I can find gcompris in the menu?
<bimberi> Applications -> Education (iirc - not on edubuntu atm)
<mbee> atm?
<bimberi> at the moment :)
<mbee> oh
<mbee> how come?
<bimberi> currently using plain ol' ubuntu :)
<mbee> I see. What I don't understand is why I can't start gcompris without opening a terminal console.
<mbee> I thought that was the whole idea behind edubuntu.
<bimberi> mbee: you should, is it not in that menu?
<mbee> no, only the K-stuff and Tux Paint
<mbee> under "Games" there is "GCompris Administration"
<mbee> but that does not help either
<bimberi> hm, perhaps i recall wrongly, perhaps it's one of the other menus
<mbee> I searched everywhere ...
<bimberi> ah, kk, unfortunately i'm not near my edubuntu install :/
<mbee> thanks anyway :)
<mbee> do you know were I can submit a bug report?
<mbee> jira, bugzilla, or something? 
<bimberi> just booted my install - how about Applications -> Games -> Educational suite gcompris
<bimberi> ?
<mbee> Oh, I feel so stupid.
<mbee> thank you
<bimberi> np, i would have looked for GCompris too :)
<bimberi> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<mbee> although "Games" does not sound quite right.
<mbee> ah, great
<bimberi> ^^^^ (for future reference) :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> yes i reckon an "Educational suite" would be better off under Education too
<mbee> :)
<mbee> ubotu: I consider gcompris being under Games being a bug. But I don't know how I can add a report. Must I have an account?
<ubotu> mbee: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<bimberi> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<mbee> oh
* mbee feels stupid again ;-)
<bimberi> mbee: but yes, you'll need to create a launchpad account to report a bug
<mbee> oh, too bad I must go to work now ;) have fun!
<bimberi> mbee: kk, have a good day!
<mbee> u2!
<cbx33> mornin all
<juliux> morning
<cbx33> morning juliux 
<cbx33> ping highvoltage 
<highvoltage> ping cbx33 
<highvoltage> ERM.. pong
<cbx33> quiet here today
<lucasvo> how can I give a feedback to a spec?
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> can you comment?
<lucasvo> no
<lucasvo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/embedded-ubuntu/
<lucasvo> I would like to comment this
<cbx33> mmm
<cbx33> don;'t think you can
<cbx33> do they have a wiki you could comment on?
<cbx33> oh, btw, if you have a second : https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSchoolSupport
<lucasvo> good!
<lucasvo> mdz: ping
<lucasvo> cbx33: what should I say about that?
<lucasvo> I wouldn't change anything
<lucasvo> it's quite good
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> not sure
<cbx33> thing it sounds ok?
<lucasvo> yes
<cbx33> g=ood good
<cbx33> what baout https://wiki.edubuntu.org/BETTShow2007
<lucasvo> yeah, it's good
<lucasvo> are you going to bett?
<cbx33> i went last year
<cbx33> hoping to take edubuntu there next year :D
<cbx33> by last year I mean earlier this year
<cbx33> lucasvo: what about you?>
<lucasvo> I would go there
<lucasvo> but I don't earn anything...
<cbx33> and sooo?
<cbx33> you can get in for free
<lucasvo> yes, but I need a train/flight ticket, accomodation...
<cbx33> plus if you wanted to be on the edubuntu team you'd get in for free anyway........we'd get unlimited tickets
<cbx33> aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<cbx33> lucasvo: where do you live
<lucasvo> CH/Zurich
* lucasvo would like to go to paris
* cbx33 too
<cbx33> but don't think I'll be able to
<cbx33> unless someone were to fund it:p
<lucasvo> yeah
<cbx33> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra <n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 2d 2h 39m 14s ago, saying: 'ciao all'.
<cbx33> is ogra alright? - he's been gone a long time?
<spacey> looks like he had a weekend :)
<juliux> ogra was at the weekend in wiesbaden
<cbx33> guim: <ubotu> ogra <n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 2d 2h 39m 14s ago, saying: 'ciao all'.<cbx33> is ogra alright? - he's been gone a long time?
<cbx33> how are you ogra :p
<ogra> fine apart from havong a horrible mail backlog of 800 mails
<cbx33> yikes
<cbx33> ping: JaneW 
<JaneW> pong
<cbx33> pm
<cbx33> brb
<guim> ?
<spacey> it seems coffee doesn't help today
<highvoltage> we need supercoffe
<highvoltage> e
<spacey> thats madness
<nattfodd> hi
<nattfodd> I'm interested in the student control panel project for the summer of code
<nattfodd> is this the right channel if I have some questions about it?
<lucasvo> nattfodd: yes
<nattfodd> nice
<nattfodd> pygi told me about it yesterday
<nattfodd> and I was wondering about how ltsp and vnc would be used in it
<nattfodd> obviously, showing up the thing on the teacher's computer can be done using vnc
<nattfodd> but where is ltsp used?
<nattfodd> is it the "distro" the students computers are running?
<nattfodd> and so it should ask applications from the SCP server on the teacher's machine?
<nattfodd> (just trying to make sure I understood properly the thing)
<highvoltage> nattfodd: yep, this is the right channel. i suggest you hang around a bit
<highvoltage> nattfodd: ogra works on that, he should be popping in a bit later
<nattfodd> ok
<nattfodd> the thing is just that I must submit the application before 15 UTC
<nattfodd> which is in three hours :/
<cbx33> nattfodd: oooooooooh
<cbx33> tight deadline
<nattfodd> yeah 
<nattfodd> but I guess it's still ok if I don't have feedback before applying
<spacey> ogra is developing that yes
<spacey> it connects back to the client with vnc
<spacey> afaik
<spacey> nattfodd: SCP server?
<nattfodd> spacey: Student Control Panel server
<spacey> nattfodd: i;m not sure it has a "server"
<nattfodd> spacey: that's what is told on the TeachersPet wiki page
<nattfodd> I guess that by server, they mean "master application"
<spacey> ok:)
<alexandros_se> Hello highvoltage
<Petaris> ogra: ping
<highvoltage> hello alexandros_se 
<highvoltage> i'm in a rl meeting, so won't be very responsive
<alexandros_se> highvoltage, no problems :)
<Petaris> I am having an issue where upon first logon in to xfce the background is all screwed up, logging off and back on fixes it
<Petaris> Is there anyway to dissable apci on the server?
<Petaris> with a kernel option or something?
<Amaranth> noacpi, i think
<Amaranth> add that to the grub boot line
<Amaranth> the end of that line
<cbx33> Amaranth: yeh, or acpi=no
<cbx33> can't remember which worked last time
<cbx33> think it was noacpi
<Petaris> at the end of the kernel line right?
<cbx33> yes
<Amaranth> whatever it's called, it's been awhile since i used grub
<Amaranth> stupid yaboot
<cbx33> heh
<Petaris> is it acpi or apci
<Amaranth> acpi, afaik
<Amaranth> yep, acpi
<Petaris> ok,
<Petaris> let me reboot
<Amaranth> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<alexandros_se> highvoltage, if you see Helen King online tell her that I would like to speak with her :) I havent seen her online yet...
<highvoltage> alexandros_se: ok
<Petaris> Can anyone give me a hand debugging a smbfs mount issue?
<cbx33> ogra: ping
<Petaris> When I try to mount an smb share I get this: 
<Petaris> 6584: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<Petaris> SMB connection failed
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> tried doing an smbclient -L
<cbx33> on the host?
<Petaris> its a windows host
<cbx33> have you tried doing smbclient -L <winhost>
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> it asks for a password
<Petaris> but not a username
<Petaris> what password does it want?
<cbx33> i think thers a -U option
<cbx33> username and password for the windows machine
<Petaris> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> I wonder
<cbx33> works fine here
<Petaris> I don't need to add this box to the domain do I?
<cbx33> nope
<Petaris> hrm
<cbx33> not with the smbclient command
<cbx33> not got AD authentication working yet then?
<Petaris> its not a priority on this lab
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> it is on mine :p
<cbx33> hopefully going to get aht working soon.
<Petaris> it is on the new lab going in the high school
<cbx33> I hope you're documenting all the work you're doing :D
<cbx33> Petaris: whens that going in by?
<cbx33> I hope to have an AD howto soon
<Petaris> this summer
<cbx33> when i get a spare second to myself
<Petaris> cbx33: I rarely have time to do much documentation on anything I'm working on :(
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> I can't do a net ads join
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> I have no winbind either
<ryan_rousseau> Hello everybody!  Are there any SoC mentors here that would be interested in mentoring a project aiming to replace KWordQuiz with a full featured quizzing system with a GTK interface? =)
<cbx333> hi all, I'm now in YouthLUG's first session with the LTSP server
<cbx333> 5 clients
<lucasvo> cpp;
<lucasvo> cool
<lucasvo> :)
<lucasvo> cbx333: btw, do you plan to translate the schooladvocacy pamphlet?
<cbx333> yes
<cbx333> we do
<highvoltage> cbx3333333333333333: nice
<cbx333> yeh
<cbx333> heheh
<lucasvo> what's the average age of youthLUG?
<cbx333> 14-15
<lucasvo> oh, cool
<highvoltage> bye lucasvo and cbx333!
<cbx333> What are your first experiences of Edubuntu? 
<cbx333> When I got asked this I thought mmm I dont know, well after a bit of pondering I thought hang on there has been no crashes, no errors and I was cracking myself up when I was told it was running over a network on ltsp from a Dell D600 laptop and here it is with five of us doing everything we want with no lag and a wonderful graphical interface. Wow! and all the menus and selections are clear and explained! 
<cbx333> hi Petaris_lab 
<Petaris_lab> cbx33: hi
<Petaris_lab> I can't seem to setup printing
<cbx333> oh?
<Petaris_lab> the cups web ui is asking for a username and password but nothing is working
<cbx333> ah
<Petaris_lab> I've tried the root pass
<cbx333> are the machines on an activedirectory?
<Petaris_lab> I've tried my first user
<cbx333> and on a domain?
<Petaris_lab> ?
<Petaris_lab> no
<Petaris_lab> this is just on the ltsp
<Petaris_lab> and a laserjet 5n
<Petaris_lab> with a jetdirect card
<cbx333> what is the printer connected to?
<Petaris_lab> the network
<cbx33> hmm
<Petaris_lab> what is the official way to setup printers?
<Petaris_lab> throught the webui right?
<Petaris_lab> ogra: ping
<Petaris_lab> big problem with logoff of xfce
<Petaris_lab> if you hit the "quit" button in xfce it gives the user options of logoff,restart,shutdown,hibernate
<Petaris_lab> if a user (any user) hits shutdown/restart it downs the server
<Petaris_lab> this is bad(tm)
<Petaris_lab> I found this out because a normal user did this today
<Petaris_lab> :(
<Petaris_lab> cbx33: any thoughts on the printer setup?
<Petaris_lab> ahh
<Petaris_lab> its been disabled
<Petaris_lab> ok
<Petaris_lab> I think I have printing fixed
<cbx33> nice
<Petaris_lab> but that shutdown thing is really bad
<Petaris_lab> brb
<mdz> lucasvo: pong
<lucasvo> mdz: solved it
<lucasvo> mdz: I had problems with the wikipage about Embedded ubuntu
<Petaris_lab> baCK
<Petaris_lab> er, back
<Petaris> Is there any way to modify what is shown on the xfce quit dialog?
<LaserJock> cbx33: around?
<cbx33> LaserJock: hi
<LaserJock> cbx33: did you have a chance to work on ESA over the weekend?
<cbx33> a little, did you see what I've done?
<cbx33> I just ported across the apps
<cbx33> I'll proably do a lot tomorrow
<cbx33> got a prety funny day, work wise
<cbx33> shoud get a lot of time
<cbx33> ping ogra
<Burgwork> ogra, you around?
<cbx33> boo
* LaserJock jumps
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<cbx33> sorry about dissapearing on ya
<cbx33> did that make sense what I said
<cbx33> I have a bit of time now
<cbx33> how about you?
<cbx33> ping Bluekuja 
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<Bluekuja> oi pete
<LaserJock> cbx33: sorta busy but I can float in and out
<cbx33> ok np
<cbx33> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hi man
<Bluekuja> news for the doc'
<Bluekuja> ?
<cbx33> in #edubuntu-doc
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> we'll look into the common questions section
<cbx33> Bluekuja, any more ideas for common questions?
<Bluekuja> mmm... let me check existing ones
<LaserJock> the other thing is that it would be good to somewhat categorize the edu apps by their purpose
<cbx33> We need to modify the Localication part
<cbx33> seeing as it refers to the doc as a website
<cbx33> and it will be a printed leaflet
<LaserJock> yeah, I wasn't sure what to do with that
<cbx33> LaserJock, yes, totally
<cbx33> Well, Bluekuja, if our intention is to translate,
<Bluekuja> cbx33: another common question that we can add its if this software is free and related things
<LaserJock> cbx33: and is there a way to put some sort of age range on the apps? or are they more or less all the same
<Bluekuja> but saying that is open source answer to this
<cbx33> should we just produce the doc in all the languages and mention that it's available in other lanuages?
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: that is pretty well handled in the beginning
<cbx33> LaserJock, I thought of the age range thing too
<Bluekuja> yeah, jordan exactly
<Bluekuja> well another common question
<LaserJock> what about LTSP related questions, like "what does it do for me?"
<Bluekuja> is can i read this doc in my language
<cbx33> LaserJock, true
<Bluekuja> we have to provide some translations
<cbx33> Bluekuja, ^^^^
<Bluekuja> ^^ :)
<LaserJock> what about "How is Edubuntu related to Ubuntu?"
<Bluekuja> yeah nice
<cbx33> once we are happy with the text and freeze it you could start translating if you like
<cbx33> LaserJock, nice question
<cbx33> I'll add it
<Bluekuja> ok ill put it on italian mailing list so i can get some help
<LaserJock> what about "Is more software available for installing on Edubuntu?", put in Universe and the number of packages
<cbx33> so what's the decision about the locoteams section
<Bluekuja> pete leave that section
<Bluekuja> is usefull
<cbx33> LaserJock, yes, I tried to cover that at some point by mentioning how many packages were in universe
<LaserJock> I think it might be better to either link to a wiki page or condense the loco info
<LaserJock> it isn't really that much and it takes a lot of space
<cbx33> I agree LaserJock 
<Bluekuja> well it points to basicall infos
<cbx33> It's needed
<cbx33> but maybe not presented in that way
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: the problem is that it says "there isn't that much yet" which isn't really a positive thing
<cbx33> could have a short section saying, already there are locoteams for ......... you can help by ........ 
<cbx33> what do you think
<LaserJock> cbx33: sounds good, encourage people to get involved
<cbx33> Bluekuja, ?
<crimsun> I would couch them in the context of "specialised" assistance
<crimsun> that way there's no stigma around there being so few
<cbx33> yes
<crimsun> instead, make it a positive thing
<LaserJock> crimsun: yeah, that's what I'm trying to shoot for.
<LaserJock> I think it is also worth pointing out the Ubuntu loco teams.
<cbx33> hmmm
<LaserJock> for problems not specific to Edubuntu there is a lot of support out there
<cbx33> there are more of those?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> I suppose we should expand a little more on that
<cbx33> as edubuntu is really just a customisation of ubuntu
<LaserJock> cbx33: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<cbx33> WOW
<LaserJock> yeah, that's what I mean
<LaserJock> and Edubuntu users have access to those loco teams too, they just are specialized to Edubuntu
<cbx33> yes
<LaserJock> s/are/aren't/
<cbx33> we could list all of them, in a line, just to show off :p
<cbx33> Bluekuja, you around?
<cbx33> LaserJock, what about categorising them in sections ike
<cbx33> language, painting, maths
<cbx33> science
<LaserJock> cbx33: but that is a dynamic list, I think a link to the wiki page and saying something like "there are over X localization teams for Ubuntu and Y team specific to Edubuntu"
<LaserJock> cbx33: sounds good
<cbx33> I'll get started on that
<cbx33> LaserJock, ok they are now all rearranged
<LaserJock> cbx33: looking good
<LaserJock> cbx33: can I tweak them? :-)
<cbx33> sure
<cbx33> hi Bluekuja 
<cbx33> what happened ?
<Bluekuja> sorry pete
<Bluekuja> i had some problems
<Bluekuja> with server connection
<Bluekuja> news?
<cbx33> um, take a look
<cbx33> LaserJock, is just editing a few changes I made
<cbx33> I just rearranged some of the apps into subject order
<Bluekuja> ok great
<cbx33> we talked a little more about the locoteams section
<cbx33> saying that we can incorporate the ubuntu locoteams too
<cbx33> cbx33: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<cbx33> LaserJock, suggested somethign like but that is a dynamic list, I think a link to the wiki page and saying something like "there are over X localization teams for Ubuntu and Y team specific to Edubuntu
<cbx33> did you want to have a go at that section?
<Bluekuja> yep
<cbx33> LaserJock, did you say you have done some docbook too?
<cbx33> Bluekuja, any mail news?
<cbx33> :p
<Bluekuja> nope :(
<Bluekuja> no news from matt
<cbx33> :'(
<LaserJock> just a sec
<LaserJock> cbx33: ok, reload
<LaserJock> cbx33: I can help with the docbook
<LaserJock> we are still working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/LaserJock right?
<cbx33> LaserJock, yes
<cbx33> LaserJock, all i'd need is a little template of where to start
<cbx33> after that I can do the rest
<cbx33> LaserJock, looks a lot better
<LaserJock> cbx33: notice that I added, Xaos to the "Drawing" section. It doesn't have much of a description
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> I noticed
<LaserJock> I think that perhaps we should try to reword the app descriptions a bit. Some of them are long and you don't need to have the name of the app twice when bulleted
<cbx33> true
<cbx33> LaserJock, how long would it take to give me a really simple small docbook tmeplate?
<LaserJock> heh, if wiki.u.c ran moin 1.5 we could docbook straigh from the wiki
<cbx33> oooh really?
<cbx33> that'd be nice
<cbx33> LaserJock, what about setting up a wiki ourselves
<cbx33> or do you think they'll upgrade soon?
<LaserJock> It wouldn't be worth setting up our own. I was looking for one I could "borrow" for a sec
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> i was thinking of setting a moin wiki up
<LaserJock> I have a personal wiki on my iMac but it is 1.3 :(
<cbx33> i like it better than media wiki
<LaserJock> actually, maybe I could use moin's sandbox
<cbx33> LaserJock, is it advantageous to have it "online"
<cbx33> or could I run it on a desktop wiki?
<cbx33> I mean would having it on a server help in our collaboration?
<cbx33> what do you think?
<Petaris> later all
<LaserJock> cbx33: no, doing it on the Ubuntu wiki is good. I got some docbook now
<cbx33> ok nice
<cbx33> chuck it in something like EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/Template
<cbx33> Bluekuja, you around?
<Bluekuja> yep a little less busy but ok
<Bluekuja> tell me
<cbx33> what ya been busy on?
<cbx33> more bugs?
<Bluekuja> working on gnome stuff
<Bluekuja> website
<cbx33> ah, what ya working on?
<cbx33> on gnome?
<Bluekuja> the gnome website
<cbx33> ahhh cool
<Bluekuja> there will be a new re-designed website
<cbx33> I was hoping highvoltage would be here 
<Bluekuja> i havent seen him today
<cbx33> i saw him very early on
<Bluekuja> oh
<Bluekuja> news for the page?
<cbx33> not really
<cbx33> did u try the loco team sectoin
<Bluekuja> you mean wiki page?
<cbx33> yes
<Bluekuja> official one /LocoTeams?
<Bluekuja> or locoteams paragraph
<Bluekuja> cbx33?
<cbx33> paragraph
<Bluekuja> ah yes
<Bluekuja> i need to remake it 
<Bluekuja> more linear
<Bluekuja> and simple
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> and refer to the ubuntu locoteams too
<Bluekuja> yep
<cbx33> LaserJock, when do you think we should start docbook conversion? - once approved by ML?
<LaserJock> cbx33: I'll have it in a sec ;-)
<cbx33> np
<LaserJock> cbx33: wget http://chem.unr.edu/~mantha/ubuntu/esa.xml
<LaserJock> cbx33: and yelp esa.xml
<cbx33> LaserJock, i didn;t mean for you to do the whole bloody thing :p
<LaserJock> well ...
<cbx33> crapped out in fedora...yelp did nt like it
<LaserJock> hmm, works on Dapper
<cbx33> I'll try it on breezy later
<LaserJock> cbx33: anyway, I did everything but the loco list because it is a pain to do it in docbook the way it is done on the wiki and I think we are going to work on it anyway
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> seriously though LaserJock I was goign to do that tomrorow
<cbx33> on the way to work
<LaserJock> well, look at it and fix any problems ;-) The indentation is bad
<cbx33> I will I'll try it on yelp on breezy
<LaserJock> I'll see about getting it put in the doc team repo so  we can all have some fun :-)
<cbx33> jsgotcango said as soon as it was in docbook format he'd give me svn rights to upload it
<Bluekuja> pete, just talk with him
<LaserJock> cbx33: well, that will actually take a while.
<Bluekuja> he will be available tomorrow
<cbx33> oh?
<LaserJock> cbx33: currently svn access isn't controlled by the doc team so it can take some time
<cbx33> ah i see
<LaserJock> so it really depends on how busy elmo is
<cbx33> ah...back to elmo again
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> Bluekuja, and i are waiting for our emails to be fixed by elmo, he's super busy :p
<Bluekuja> cbx33: heheeh
<Bluekuja> cbx33:  elmo is really busy
<LaserJock> elmo runs everything ;-)
<Bluekuja> hehe yes
<cbx33> everything??? :p
<LaserJock> cbx33: pretty much, he also runs most of Debian too
<LaserJock> :-)
<cbx33> bloody ell
<Bluekuja> cbx33: lol
<LaserJock> he is the Debian ftp master
<cbx33> i just wish I'd gotten into linux ealier
<LaserJock> cbx33: ok, so are you ok with me putting the docbookized version in the doc team repo?
<cbx33> I so could have you know
<cbx33> when i was like 13
<cbx33> I'd be soooo damn good now:p
<LaserJock> cbx33: same here
<cbx33> but we gotta work with what we got
<cbx33> and we're all doing good
* cbx33 just can't wait for his ubuntu email :p
<LaserJock> cbx33: ok, I'm going to put it in, last chance to stop me
<LaserJock> :-)
<cbx33> put it in where?
<cbx33> the svn?
<LaserJock> yes
<cbx33> ya bugger :p
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> go ahead
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> thumbs up from me
<cbx33> Bluekuja, ?
<Bluekuja> yes?
<cbx33> you happy?
<Bluekuja> with putting it in the repo?
<cbx33> I cant wait for the artwork to be confirmed so we can start the frackin screenshots
<cbx33> yes
<Bluekuja> okie
<Bluekuja> its ok for me
<cbx33> seen the ltest edubuntu wallpaper lisa worked on?
<cbx33> www.progbox.co.uk/33.jpg
<Bluekuja> great
<Bluekuja> i have to go pete
<Bluekuja> see you tomorrow
<Bluekuja> with news
<Bluekuja> hehe
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> nn Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> cya jordan
<Bluekuja> cya pete
<LaserJock> cbx33: very nice
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> brb
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<LaserJock> hi
<LaserJock> cbx33: I commited it. If you grab the doc team repo it is under edubuntu/SchoolAdvocacy
<LaserJock> cbx33: and if you run make esa in the edubuntu dir then you'll get an HTML version in build/edubuntu/school-advocacy
#edubuntu 2006-05-14
<cbx33> nice
<cbx33> thanks LaserJock 
<cbx33> mornin all
<juliux> morning
<highvoltage> morning cbx33 and juliux 
<juliux> hi highvoltage 
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<cbx33> did you get my pm?
<highvoltage> cbx33: yep. oh, sorry, i'm not identified so you didn't get my respond... just a sec...
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> eheh
<cbx33> :p
<pygi> JaneW: poke
<pygi> ogra: around?
<ogra> pygi, yes
<JaneW> pygi: hi
<pygi> ogra: read the application about S-C-P?
<JaneW> pygi: just scribing a mail to all our mentors
<pygi> JaneW: nice :)
<pygi> JaneW: thanks for forwarding that applications links
<ogra> pygi, yes, the guy seems skilled, but sadly he neither has a clue about our LTSP (which is essential for that project) nor does he understand why i stepped away from the server/client architecture
<pygi> ogra: ugh :(
<pygi> I had gentoo org admin wanting to work on S-C-P, but ...
<ogra> that wouldnt be bad, if he'd make any attempts to get familiar with LTSP :)
<pygi> indeed :)
<ogra> but instead he just works around what he doesnt know by changing the app design
<pygi> heh :-/
<ogra> also i dont see a mentor stepping up for that yyet
<pygi> ogra: well, you? :)
<ogra> i told you several times i wont do more than one mentorship
<pygi> indeed you did :)
<pygi> ugh, we dont have many people who could mentor it :(
<ogra> we dont have many people who understand the LTSP design well *and* have python/pygtk skills ... thats life ...
<ogra> but you wont convince me to take two mentorships in a 4 month release cycle ...
<pygi> ogra: if you think there is a good application for S-C-P, we'll just tell Jane not to assing me on rollback thingy, and assign me to S-C-P
<pygi> yes, I know :-/
<pygi> even if we dont, after all, I am to implement some of functionality for Edgy
<ogra> do you know why this backup thingie is so high ?  sivang did a *lot* of work to implement the homeuser backup tool 
<ogra> it was expected to enter the desktop in eft anyway
<ogra> i dont understand why we need another one instead of giving sivang the chance to enhance his
<pygi> ah, really?
* pygi didnt knew :-/
<ogra> (which was planned, see the spec)
<cbx33> woooh
<cbx33> hi ogra 
<pygi> what cbx33? :)
<cbx33> long time no see
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<pygi> hi
<cbx33> ogra: is it possible to have a reboot button on ldm?
<ogra> well, i kept away from IRC yesterday to finally get some ltsp bughunt done ;)
<ogra> yep, we can have it in edgy
<cbx33> oh, that's what I ws going to ask you, the bug i had about ltsp not installing, bad date remember - is it fixed cos the bug is still open in LP
<ogra>  ltsp (0.85) dapper; urgency=low
<ogra>  .
<ogra>    * make ldm stop usplash before we start it, to prevent switching to
<ogra>      tty1 (closes malone #39294)
<ogra>    * make the SOUND variable really use boolean values (True/False), not
<ogra>      "y" to keep consistency with ltsp.org docs
<ogra>    * applied Pete Savages manpages for the adminscripts to ltsp-server
<ogra> ;)
<cbx33> w0000t
<cbx33> thanx ogra 
<ogra> thanks for the work ;)
<cbx33> and bddebian applied my patches for mediawiki yesterday too I think
<ogra> i had to create a ltsp-server.manpages file that was missing in your branch the pages were not installed in the package 
<cbx33> oh?
<cbx33> I'm pretty sure it was in mine, but ok
<pygi> JaneW: got the mail
<pygi> JaneW: some applications can probably already get a mentor
<JaneW> pygi: did you see the deadline was extended a bit
<pygi> JaneW: yes, I did...
<JaneW> as they couldn't cope with the application volume at the end
<JaneW> cool
<JaneW> so another 10 hour or so to go
<pygi> and they said it was too little application :P
<pygi> yes, indeed
<JaneW> pygi: yes I think we can start assigning mentors now
<pygi> JaneW: not sure about the backup thingy anymore, now that ogra mentioned sivang's work :-/
<JaneW> we have 219 application currently (and we had 236 last year) so I am happy with the numbers
<JaneW> now that my mail is out heopfully the other menetors will start ranking
<JaneW> and the top ones will naturally float to the top
<pygi> quality proposals are more important, then number of applications
<JaneW> absolutely
<JaneW> that's why my mail siad to get the best 30/40 apps first and then check for duplication etc
<pygi> JaneW: yes, indeed
<pygi> JaneW: any thoughts on backup thingie?
<JaneW> pygi: not off hand no ;)
<pygi> ogra: and what about http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=ryan.rousseau@gmail.com:100a7238:19b589e0 ???
<pygi> could that be used to replace a KDE application in Edubuntu?
<ogra> no, since we dont ship such an app, not even from KDE, but it would be a good addition to edubuntu :)
<ogra> but i'd like to take the submitter a look at LAMS, since thats what sabdfl prefers
<ogra> it gives you the opportunity to do quizzes and the like 
<ogra> and we'll likely include it at some point if the license stuff is sorted
<pygi> oki, lemme post that to him
<ogra> note that LAMS is no option yet, it requires a tomcat based webserver
<pygi> indeed
<cbx33> ahhhh I'd love to do an SoC
<pygi> cbx33: you have around 10 hours to apply :)
<cbx33> but it'd have to be in python, cos that's what I want to learn
<cbx33> pygi: not enough time, to learn basics of python :p
<ogra> that will happen over time ;)
* pygi agrees with ogra
<cbx33> I know, I'm going to apply for next year
<cbx33> just got too much other stuff to finish off this year
<cbx33> I'm going to make time for it next year
<pygi> :)
<cbx33> I spoke with bddebian about a sort of internal mentoring, so people could learn, other skills, like packaging, IRC maintenance etc, he seemed to think it was agood idea, what's you take, ogra pygi JaneW 
<ogra> cbx33, thats what the motu is for 
<JaneW> cbx33: what he said...
* cbx33 shuts up
<cbx33> the ESA is now in the svn repo - I already have a patch for it :p
<ogra> indeed motu is not a python class ;)
* pygi agrees with ogra
<pygi> oki, talk to you later
<pygi> cbx33: I can be of help with python :)
<cbx33> no no, thats..not what..I....ah...nevermind
<cbx33> pygi: that'd be awesome
<pygi> later :)
<ogra> me too indeed :)
<pygi> cbx33: just poke me some day when I am back :P
<cbx33> ogra: again that'd be awseom
<cbx33> I will
<cbx33> what time is our meeting tomorrow?
<ogra> good question
<ogra> JaneW, ?
<ogra> fridge still states 12:00 UTC
<cbx33> yes
<JaneW> ogra: I wish it was 12:00
<JaneW> but afaik it's 20:00
<ogra> ok, so lets have this one at 12:00 
<JaneW> we'll have to update the fridge
<ogra> we didnt announce 20:00 
<cbx33> ogra: did you see my message about the ltsp bug I submitted ages ago about the ltsp root not installing due to the date? - is that one solved now?
<JaneW> ogra: we already said 7 June was 20:00 though...
<ogra> cbx33, should be, i'll have to test 
<ogra> JaneW, ah,k
<ogra> then lets update the firdge :)
<JaneW> yes
<cbx33> ok ogra just asking as I was trawling the edubuntu bugs yesterday
<JaneW> gah, I have 7 ppl talking to me at once suddenly
<ogra> we should put "* agree on netx meeting date" as a last point on the stiky agenda
* cbx33 resists the urge to make it 8
<cbx33> good idea ogra 
<ogra> JaneW, youre not used to that ? 
<cbx33> ogra: know of any good start tut's in python
<ogra> i have 10 or more talking to me often :)
<JaneW> ogra: well it's not normally 7 ppl I have to repond to immediately :P
<ogra> cbx33, yep, google for the python tutorial ... you'll get the official one from python.org
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> thanx ogra 
<ogra> JaneW, i usually have more PM windows open than cannels :)
<cbx33> ogra: reading now
<ogra> there is also the diveintopython book installed by default on your system ;)
<highvoltage> i have about 4-8 people wanting to talk to me, and two people buzzing around my desk, with 3 phones that each rings about once an hour.
<highvoltage> try to get work done like that :)
<cbx33> well, I have people ringing shouting jumping on my desk cos their printer is broke, stealing my food, I work in an ex-toilet
<ogra> tsk, amd64 still didnt fix itself ...
<JaneW> ogra: yeah well you're a freak :P
<highvoltage> cbx33: you win :)
* ogra looks what gains 3MB
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> oooh complex numbers OOTB :D
<juliux> ogra, i have add me to the list for paris sponsoring but i think it is to late
<juliux> ogra, the deadline was 5th may
<ogra> yep, might be too late (dunno)
<cbx33> phew.....chapter 4
<JaneW> juliux:  I am extracting list now but I don't make the choice - feel free to send expensive gifts though! :P
<cbx33> the problem with a tutorial like this is there are no exercises
<sivang> JaneW: only now ? :)
<sivang> JaneW: will jewlery help?  :p
<JaneW> sivang: try, and see! ;)
* sivang mailes a box of 24 caret diamonds to the .ZA office "Pleae deliver personally  to the wonderful omnipotent Jane W." and hopes nobody guesses what the box contains.
* cbx33 is loving the python language
<juliux> JaneW, what do you prefer?
<JaneW> sivang: cool thanks! :)
<JaneW> seriously guys you need to butter silbs and sabdfl up cos it's their money and their call.
<JaneW> I just get to do the paper work :P
* sivang thinks what to send Mark.
* sivang notes this is tough
<sivang> ;-)
* cbx33 hopes sivang has lot's of money :p
* sivang reverts to just holding fingers :)
<sivang> anyway, people, my message to -users and -devel seemed to have gone moslty un-noticed, could edubuntu users test and be interested in an very ambitious backup application, that attempts turning the chore of creatomg backups  to child'd play? could use your appriciated testing and feedback.
<cbx33> sivang: sure
<sivang> cbx33: sudo apt-get install hubackup, you gotta have universe enabled
<sivang> cbx33: check out list of already reported bugs, so you won't get bites from them.
<sivang> (most importantly, mediums has to be in drive prior to running it, I am working on a fix for that, but it involves ugly HAL hackery, it'll take time)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> I'll surely check that out in a while, 
<cbx33> please could you mail me too
<cbx33> just to jog my memory
<cbx33> debug@silentkeystroke.co.uk
<sivang> cbx33: sent
<juliux> JaneW, at the moment i dont know if i find time to go to paris because i get a holiday job in london
<JaneW> juliux: nice
<juliux> JaneW, sabdfl allready get a gift ;)
<JaneW> hehe
<juliux> JaneW, we give him at linuxtag one of our cool dapper t-shirts 
<JaneW> juliux: he doesn;t need anything else!
<juliux> i know
<juliux> but we think that he need a cool dapper t-shirt 
<highvoltage> JaneW: no offence, but....
<highvoltage> JaneW: your children look really naughty :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: thanks!
<JaneW> highvoltage: they have been to the office before, did you see them?
<JaneW> highvoltage: when we watched the Hip2B2 show or whatever, in July last year.
<highvoltage> JaneW: no, haven't seen them before
<highvoltage> cool
<highvoltage> JaneW: how are things, btw?
<JaneW> highvoltage: busy, but otherwise ok. you?
<highvoltage> JaneW: doing ok, ping me when you're in the office again :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: will do
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<spacey> oh god LTSP.org printing support sucks
<spacey> only serial/paralel
<spacey> oh
<spacey> the fixed it
<spacey> woot
<pygi> hi JaneW, ogra...
<cbx33> hey pygi 
<cbx33> I'm just reading the python tutorial
<pygi> nice :)
<cbx33> brb
<cbx33> 20 mins
<pygi> JaneW: do we have anyone assigned yet?
<sivang> hey pygi 
<pygi> hey sivang :-D
* sivang hugs pygi 
* pygi hugs sivang
<pygi> whats up sivang? :)
* sivang wonders where the wonders of the google search engine had gone in the mentor's interface
<sivang> pygi: cool, did you get my email?
<pygi> sivang, huh? I think no?
<pygi> mario dot danic at gmail dot com ?
<sivang> indeed
<pygi> hm, please send again? :-/
<sivang> okay, let me check
<pygi> ok, thanks
<sivang> pygi: also added comments to the SoC ideas page, for the things I wrote in the email
<pygi> sivang: nice, lemme just see it :)
<sivang> pygi: sure, I just offered to reuse some of my work in HUB for some of the projects that I think can utilize it.
<pygi> sivang: that is nice :)
<pygi> sivang: resend the mail then, and urls for projects which you commented would be very nice of you :)
<pygi> sivang: will you be mentoring any project? lemme vote them up for u
<sivang> pygi: let's take this to PM
<pygi> sivang: indeed
<sivang> pygi: email sent
<pygi> sivang: thanks
<sivang> pygi: let me know if it reached you
<pygi> it did
<sivang> cool,
<sivang> now there are only suggestion, disregard the commending voice if it to be found in this email :)
<pygi> :-D
<pygi> oki, Ill vote launchpad first for u
<sivang> pygi: thanks
<sivang> hmm
<spacey> udev backwards compatible with hotplug scripts?
<sivang> pm didn't reach you?
<pygi> hm, no :-/
<pygi> sec
<pygi> try now :)
<pygi> please take a look at this
<pygi> sivang: do you see my pm's?
<cbx33> pygi: did you get my pm?
<pygi> cbx33: what have you read?
<pygi> I need to know scope of assignment :)
<cbx33> the python.org tutorial :p
<cbx33> http://docs.python.org/tut/
<crimsun> spacey: if you mean dapper's udev with pre-dapper's hotplug scripts, the answer is "it depends, but mostly 'yes'"
<spacey> crimsun: its a 3rd party hotplug script
<spacey> of foo2zjs
<crimsun> spacey: if you have questions after reading https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000028.html, let me know
<spacey> crimsun: thanks
<highvolt1ge> hi all
<jsgotangco> #hi
<highvolt1ge> howzit going jsgotangco?
<jsgotangco> pretty good, i just received a nice gift from o'reilly
<jsgotangco> i'm trying to figure out who sent me a package at the post though
<jsgotangco> i received a postal notice to get it but they seem to be charging customs
<jsgotangco> dunno what was it
<highvolt1ge> cool
<jsgotangco> did you send anything?
<jsgotangco> :)
<highvolt1ge> nope :)
<highvolt1ge> what is it? is it a book on getting started on ubuntu?
<highvolt1ge> there was a lady who e-mailed me a while ago and said that she'll send me a free copy if i blog about it :)
<jsgotangco> i dunno, i have a postal card requesting me to go there grrr
<cbx33> jsgotangco: did you see :p
<cbx33> our docs are in the repo
<highvolt1ge> how dare people give you more work by sending you free stuff!!
<cbx33> Laser_away: added them
<jsgotangco> cbx33: hmmm i haven't done a checkout yet
<jsgotangco> have been busy lately
<cbx33> i have a patch for it already
* pygi is starting to think cbx33 has patch for all :P
<cbx33> hehe
<jsgotangco> highvolt1ge: well i got an asterisk book as a gift...
<cbx33> pygi: just gonna send you over something....it's not my finished one, but I wantto know why this doesn't work....
<jsgotangco> i dunno about this parcel though
* jsgotangco would be disappointed if its a bunch of breezy cds
<jsgotangco> :)
<JaneW> ogra: send schedule update to the fridgids
<pygi> cbx33: huh, now? :-/
<pygi> kinda stuffed right now :(
<cbx33> ok
<pygi> cbx33: is it that assignment?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> :p
<pygi> cbx33: lol, dont tell me its hard :)
<cbx33> no no it's not, that I just want to know why this way doesn't work
<pygi> JaneW: applications cannot be un-owned as far as I understand?
<highvolt1ge> mhuhahahahahaha
<highvolt1ge> mhuahahahahaahaha
<JaneW> pygi: oh, I thought I read that they could...
<JaneW> maybe I was mistaken
<jsgotangco> JaneW: good evening
<JaneW> hi jsgotangco 
<pygi> JaneW: heh, thats because of too much work :)
<JaneW> sigh
<JaneW> dang
<JaneW> well can someone supercded the request for ownership?
<JaneW> supercede I mean
<jsgotangco> what are we talking about?
<pygi> JaneW: indeed he can...he just has to say on comments he doesnt want to mentor
<JaneW> SoC
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<JaneW> pygi: ok good
<pygi> JaneW: me and sivang are just discussing/will be discussing  http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=TG.KillerX@gmail.com:10e66774:698f1a1f
<pygi> thoughts on that one are really appreciated, also I think we'll handle it :)
<pygi> JaneW: and not all mentors have even started voting :(
<JaneW> pygi: that's ok, they are B*U*S*Y ;) I'll give thema  day or 2 before bothering them again
<pygi> JaneW: We all are busy :-/
<JaneW> pygi: there's 2 weeks to do the ranking, and the deadline for apps hasn't actually officially passed yet
<JaneW> AND many of our core devs will have to do this in their 'spare' time since it's 3 weeks to Dapper release
<pygi> indeed
<pygi> yes, I know :)
<JaneW> and mdz wil slaughter them if they are not doing his proiroties
<JaneW> heno has been very busy evaluating
<JaneW> already it;s looking better than last year, so I am not going to panic
<jsgotangco> lol
<pygi> JaneW: :)
<jsgotangco> ahh so heno focused on SoC that's why he's a bit quiet lately
<pygi> I had to read all the apps :P
<cbx33> jsgotangco: got a quick question about docbook
<jsgotangco> sure
<cbx33> writing sections tags
<cbx33> do we use <sect1 id="test">
<cbx33> and not <section>
<cbx33> am i correct?
<cbx33> LaserJock: advised using yelp to test
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> there's <sect1> till <sectXXX>
<pygi> JaneW: please poke the admins mailing list for google to hurry up unassign development
<cbx33> ok kewl
<cbx33> I have a patch to apply
<jsgotangco> if you're going to do <sect2> it should be in between <sect1></sect1>
<pygi> JaneW: please do not assign no one here yet (http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=TG.KillerX@gmail.com:10e66774:698f1a1f) until me and sivang discuss it properly
<pygi> oki?
<cbx33> jsgotangco: of course
<JaneW> pygi: I am only assigning once I am requested to, so only done ogra so far
<JaneW> pygi: you have done a LOT of reading, thanks :)
<JaneW> it's helped a lot
<JaneW> are the students responding to requests for more info and tidying things up etc?
<pygi> JaneW: uh, please assign me to then
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=Szilveszter.Farkas@gmail.com:f57b5588:ae8c6326
<pygi> yea, I talked with tons of students
<JaneW> pygi: you asking me to assign you to that one?
<pygi> it was kinda of a chain (I talked with one student, and 4 more applied to me :P)
<pygi> JaneW: indeed
<JaneW> ok will do
<pygi> thanks :)
<JaneW> done
<JaneW> ah I see Kyller whoever he is a reading them to
<JaneW> I approved him as a mentor this morning
<JaneW> even though I had no idea who he was
<pygi> hm, who is he? :-/
<pygi> ugh :-/
<JaneW> he is on LP and has karma, so I thought what the hell!
<pygi> that not so good thinking :-/
<pygi> but who am I to say that
<cbx33> hehe
<JaneW> it's not as random as that
<pygi> :-P
<JaneW> I have declinded a few and mailed ppl saying wtf are you?
<pygi> lol, nice :)
<cbx33> JaneW: obviously more diplomatically?
<JaneW> cbx33: ever so slightly ;)
<cbx33> wtf are you...please
<cbx333> jsgotangco: http://www.progbox.co.uk/cbx/index.php/Patch01
<jsgotangco> cbx333: can you send it to the mailing list instead? I'm doing something atm and currently downloading trunk
<JaneW> too many apps are still on 0
<pygi> JaneW, indeed
<pygi> want me to rank them all?
<jsgotangco> JaneW: url?
<jsgotangco> cbx333: ubuntu-doc list that is
<JaneW> pygi: yes!
<JaneW> pygi: seriously it's too much just for you
<JaneW> but knock yourself out and review as many as you'd like to/can manage
<pygi> JaneW, I will just do it
<jsgotangco> JaneW: url?
<pygi> heh, I have read them all over for like 3 times, so no problem :)
<pygi> jsgotangco, url for what?
<JaneW> pygi: should we review those ineligable ones which had no title? cos we can see them now...
<jsgotangco> SoC stuff
<JaneW> pygi: you'll be google employable soon!
<jsgotangco> (if there is a url)
<pygi> JaneW, no I wont :)
<pygi> it is if you are mentor jsgotangco ?
<JaneW> jsgotangco: only mentors can view...
<JaneW> jsgotangco: wanna mentor?
<jsgotangco> i see cheers
* jsgotangco doesn't know what to mentor if he doesn't see a list
<pygi> JaneW, google employes have google to read things for them :)
<pygi> JaneW, yea, we could look the Inligable now
<pygi> but I kinda doubt people will bother reading all those apps :)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: well you'll need to decide it's a chicken and egg thing...
<pygi> JaneW: btw. I found that HTB generator
<jsgotangco> doh, its like put your head out first before knowing what's outside?
<pygi> indeed :)
<jsgotangco> sounds fun
<JaneW> jsgotangco: like all things in life :P
<JaneW> pygi: great
<pygi> we have two now :P
<jsgotangco> count me in, i dunno if i'm worth being one though
<pygi> I am not even a member :P
<JaneW> jsgotangco: apply http://code.google.com/soc/mentor_step1.html
<pygi> at least you are one :)
<pygi> JaneW: oki, I'll start reviewing normal apps now
<pygi> those INL. later if you dont mind
<jsgotangco> ok i'll add myself as part of Ubuntu
<pygi> so much reading to do again
<JaneW> pygi: TYYAAS
<pygi> JaneW: I am also doing comments on all of them
<JaneW> just made that up ^^^
<pygi> :)
<JaneW> pygi: TYUAASS
<JaneW> tequilla for who ever can figure it out
<crimsun> thank you [..]  are a [..]  saint
<pygi> crimsun: hehe :)
<JaneW> crimsun: Vgood
<JaneW> oh yes U=you so that was wrong
<JaneW> saint=star
<jsgotangco> Than You U Are Ass
<JaneW> SS = Super Star
<sivang> JaneW: there quite some wtf's there, and I even did not manage to see it all :)
<pygi> JaneW: please try to post to summer-admins if we can get that button for un-own any time soon :)
<pygi> thanks
<pygi> yay, 25 read and commented on
<pygi> ggah, one person holds almost entire page :P
<cbx33> jsgotangco: yeh sorry about that will post to list
* pygi wants an AI to do reading/commenting for him
* cbx333 gets started on a patch for pygi 
<cbx333> so he can sleep whilst reading/commenting :p
<pygi> that would be a very nice patch :P
<pygi> JaneW, I want a new fingers and eyes after this :)
* pygi wonders if JaneW is alive
* cbx33 too :p
<cbx33> sorry pygi my python skills are not up to it yet
<cbx33> you'll have to help me some more...:p
<pygi> indeed :)
<pygi> no problem
<cbx33> next assignemnt ?
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<ogra> cbx33, pong
<pygi> gimme mail cbx33
<cbx33> kk I'll send ou one later 
<cbx33> ogra: any news on artwork yet?
<ogra> what news would you expect ? 
<pygi> cbx33: just gimme mail, so I could send you assingment
<cbx33> debug@silentkeystroke.co.uk
<cbx33> ogra: I dunno, just wanted to start on our screenshots
<nattfodd> ogra: ping
<ogra> nattfodd, 
<ogra> pong
<nattfodd> ogra: I submitted a SoC project for student control panel
<nattfodd> but didn't have time to speak with you before submitting it
<nattfodd> as I was told you were the person in charge
<pygi> nattfodd, I commented on it
<ogra> nattfodd, yep, i wrote it up to the point it is now
<nattfodd> pygi: I just answered the comment
<pygi> nattfodd, will look eventually
<pygi> looking over all now
<nattfodd> pygi: can I ask you what you mean by the "we dropped the server-client for a reason" ?
<nattfodd> I didn't understand it
<pygi> nattfodd, ogra will explain
<nattfodd> ok :)
<ogra> its an ugly implementation and not needed :)
<ogra> the spec on the wiki is nearly 10 months old and was only a very rough collection of ideas
<nattfodd> hum
<pygi> ogra, I puted some improvement ideas on our SoC wiki
<ogra> since we need to fully operate on the ssh tunnels ltsp uses, there is no need for an extra server app 
<ogra> since the tunnel already establishes the connection
<JaneW> pygi: I will personally get you new fingers and eyes
* JaneW looks for a cemetery
<nattfodd> ogra: ok
<pygi> JaneW. lol :)
<ogra> what s-c-p needs is someone with very decent knowledge of our ltsp and ssh tunnels
<Petaris> ogra: When I hit the lougout or quit button in xfce it displays options of logout,shutdown, restart, and hibrinate, if I hit shutdown it shuts down the server
<ogra> to enhance features on top what exists already
<Petaris> this happens as any user
<ogra> Petaris, did you talk to the xfce guys ? 
<nattfodd> ogra: arf
<ogra> i have no clue about xfce
<nattfodd> I don't think I am this guy
<nattfodd> I applied because I had good skills in python and pygtk
<pygi> JaneW: sent mail to summer-admins perhaps about un-request?
<ogra> nattfodd, the gui part is the smaller part here 
<nattfodd> and I understood from pygi that was what you were looking for
<Petaris> ogra: You mean from the xfce project?   Or are there ubuntu xfce guys?
<JaneW> pygi: no not yet
<JaneW> for some reason I can't send as gmail through my normal mailbox, it's a real pain!
<pygi> nattfodd, I told you about LTSP, and showed you our wiki :P
<pygi> JaneW, gahhh
<ogra> a gui is already there, enhancing that to do more are only some clicks in glade, the functions in the backend are the parts where security is *very* important for example so they need to be designed as perfect as they can be 
<pygi> I read like 50 applications by now, commented and all.. JaneW 
<nattfodd> pygi: yes sorry, my bad
<JaneW> and the SoC admin gorup won;t accept mails from me not from that address
<JaneW> pygi: awesome, I am really impressed
<nattfodd> pygi: I did not evaluate properly the place that ltsp would occupy in the application
<pygi> JaneW, do you have a sec or two to come to some channel to discuss something with me and sivang?
<nattfodd> pygi: ogra: anyway, feel free to mark my app as invalide
<pygi> JaneW, please come to #probleming
<nattfodd> -e
<ogra> nattfodd, i'd happily see you working on enhancing the s-c-p, but not as a SoC project, your application was very good, just not in the right direction (which might be my bad since the wiki wasnt updated with new info)
<pygi> ogra, I updated Wiki for SoC
<ogra> pygi, yes, you said that :) thanks
<nattfodd> ogra: I'll first see if my other application is taken :)
<ogra> ok :)
<JaneW> note we have close to 250 applications, so there's plenty of competition
<ogra> Petaris, dunno, as i siad, i have no clue about xfce or its community, crimsun and janimo work on it for us and might know something ...
* pygi adds to JaneW
<pygi> note and plently to read :)
<JaneW> should we start a #UbuntuSoC2006 ?
<crimsun> that would be swell
<jsgotangco> yeah
<Petaris> ogra: ok, thanks
<cbx33> I'll see y'all in a little while
<cbx33> JaneW: did you see my pm about what we get included in the pricE?
<pygi> almost 75 apps :-/
<pygi> JaneW: 150 more to go
<JaneW> yikes
<pygi> JaneW: :P
<JaneW> pygi: from the mailing list "There's been talk of an 'unmentor' button, I think.  I was disappointed to
<JaneW> see it wasn't included in Monday's push."
<JaneW> I am not going to nag further for it
<pygi> yes, indeed
<jsgotangco> go go JaneW 
<JaneW> pygi: esp since we can effectively supersede anyway
<JaneW> jsgotangco: where's your applocation to mentor?
<JaneW> s/o/i/
<jsgotangco> i submitted it
<jsgotangco> it said i have to wait for someone to approve it
<jsgotangco> i added it under Ubuntu/Bazaar
<ogra> jsgotangco, that'd be JaneW :)
<jsgotangco> hmm the advocacy page is now in svn
<jsgotangco> NEAT
<JaneW> jsgotangco: I don;t see it
<jsgotangco> eh?
<JaneW> jsgotangco: I have the whip on this too :P
<jsgotangco> This page won't be much help until an Organization accepts you as a mentor 
<JaneW> jsgotangco: just make sure you checked ubuntu, cos you are not on my console
<jsgotangco> that's what it said
<pygi> gotta run
<JaneW> I just refreshed
<jsgotangco> can you refresh again
<JaneW> approved
<JaneW> now you can see: http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/open.html?page=0
* jsgotangco faints
<JaneW> heh
<jsgotangco> hmmm so its like malone, but more tame
<jsgotangco> JaneW: basically we look at these and evaluate?
<JaneW> jsgotangco: thanks the idea
<JaneW> that's I mean
<JaneW> gah
<JaneW> in a hurry to get to yoga
<jsgotangco> REJECTED
<jsgotangco> :D
<jsgotangco> kidding
<JaneW> much less functional that malone though
<JaneW> :P
<JaneW> BYE
<jsgotangco> i can probably look at zakame's applications in detail, i know him personally and can squash him to death if he fails
<JaneW> jsgotangco: we have ppl known to us applying this year which help, as last year we had complete unknown
<JaneW> s
<JaneW> plus couldn't tell if they were 18 or 55 etc
<pygi> JaneW, sivang, I am back
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<jsgotangco> i kind of like some of the proposals though
<pygi> jsgotangco, you could wait for to finish commenting all, so take it from there
<jsgotangco> sure i'll just look at the stuff first without touching
<pygi> jsgotangco, oki, I should be done with it in around hour or two
<pygi> especially if sivang helps
<jsgotangco> you're just commenting at the moment right?
<pygi> jsgotangco, indeed
<pygi> hi Bluekuja
<Bluekuja> hi pygi
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> how are you?
<pygi> really,  really, really tired...
<pygi> and once again tired :)
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> why dont you go to sleep?
<pygi> cause I have to review all SoC applications?
<Bluekuja> hehe yes
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> everytime we met you're really really tired and busy
<pygi> :-P
<pygi> who is "we" ? :P
<jsgotangco> pygi: can you send me a link of what you reviewed so i know how to go about with this?
<Bluekuja> hehe
<Bluekuja> hi jerome
<jsgotangco> Bluekuja: hi
<jsgotangco> how's things?
<Bluekuja> all really good
<Bluekuja> have you seend the doc?
<jsgotangco> good to hear
<pygi> jsgotangco, please be peacful until everything is reviewed
<pygi> there would be too much links :P
<jsgotangco> pygi: i'm just looking :P
<jsgotangco> just give me one
<jsgotangco> Bluekuja: yeah, it renders in yelp
<Bluekuja> ok great
<jsgotangco> i can make fixes but i think there's a patch to be sent
<Bluekuja> oh ok
<pygi> jsgotangco, first page is good :)
<Bluekuja> its a great work
<Bluekuja> i hope it will be appreciated
<jsgotangco> i like what i see especially the desktop apps
<jsgotangco> it'll loook better with screenshots
<Bluekuja> yeah
<Bluekuja> it would be a more complete doc
<jsgotangco> hey cbx33 just got to look at svn, looking swell
<jsgotangco> hmm wished it had "duplicates"
<pygi> jsgotangco, where??
<pygi> SoC?
<pygi> and congrats on becoming mentor :)
<jsgotangco> cheers
<jsgotangco> this is fun heh
<cbx33> jsgotangco, duplicates?
<Petaris_lab> I'm having a lot of slowness with openoffice starting up
<Petaris_lab> is there anything I can do to speed it up
<jsgotangco> cbx33: im looking at SoC proposals
<pygi> jsgotangco, you will have to deal will duplicates :)
<jsgotangco> pygi: let's just put them together as a team heh
<pygi> lol :)
<jsgotangco> Team Rescue CD
<jsgotangco> :D
<pygi> yea, yea :)
<Petaris_lab> crimsun: ping
<cbx33> jsgotangco, sorry only just got here thought you wre talking to me
<cbx33> sorry guys, did we decide on the meeting time tomrrow?
<ogra> 20:00 UTC
<ogra> every secont meeting is at this time now
<jsgotangco> horray 4am
<cbx33> kk thanks ogra 
<cbx33> and thanks for closing that bug
<cbx33> ping JaneW 
<ogra> which one ? i closed nearly all ltsp bugs the last two days :) (apart from the feature requests)
<cbx33> it was an ltsp one
<ogra> sure
<cbx33> but just hanking you for all your work on ltsp in general
<ogra> but which of the 10 :)
<cbx33> the chroot build one
<ogra> ah, yeah, the timestamp problem
<cbx33> indeed
<Petaris_lab> brb
<jsgotangco> ciao, i gotta sleep
<pygi> JaneW: around?
<pygi> sivang: I need you
<pygi> JaneW, I have looked like most of applications (like 20 or so left) and I really have no strenght to continue at this time
<LaserJock> cbx33: around?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> LaserJock, yes
<cbx33> I have a patch for the docs
<cbx33> hang on two secs
<cbx33> LaserJock, http://www.progbox.co.uk/cbx/index.php/Patch01
<highvoltage> good evening!
<cbx33> good evening highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hi cbx33  :)
<cbx33> less busy now highvoltage ?
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> things calming down....
<highvoltage> cbx33: yep.
<cbx33> good good
<cbx33> I had a throughly crap day
<highvoltage> things are calming down, and i feel very good about it.
<highvoltage> what happened?
<cbx33> loads of things...that I did't want to do
<cbx33> i had to do video recording of ome lessons
<cbx33> I wanted to work on the LTSP server
<cbx33> we're making progress on taking Edubuntu to BETT
<cbx33> I've been in touch with the event organisers
<highvoltage> excellent
<edubuntugirl> hi HedgeMage :)
<HedgeMage> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> hoezit, HedgeMage!
* HedgeMage tries to remember who edubuntugirl is an alter-ego for
<HedgeMage> hi cbx33 and highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hi HedgeMage 
<cbx33> hi HedgeMage 
<cbx33> heheh
<LaserJock> cbx33: ok, got your patch
<edubuntugirl> HedgeMage, what do you mean, alter-ego?
<LaserJock> edubuntugirl: your looking lovely today :-)
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: huh?
<cbx33> LaserJock, did it make sense?
<LaserJock> cbx33: sure
<edubuntugirl> HedgeMage, I thought I look lovely everyday!
<cbx33> LaserJock, it didn't work in yelp until i changed those
<LaserJock> cbx33: on breezy or dapper?
<LaserJock> cbx33: it worked for me in my dapper chroot, but your changes are what I would have done if I had had time yesterday :-)
<cbx33> LaserJock, np
<cbx33> think it was breezy
<LaserJock> cbx33: did you try making HTML out of it?
<cbx33> yes looked ok
<cbx33> in both format
<HedgeMage> hi LaserJock 
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: choose stay up to watch tech board meeting or not
<edubuntugirl> I choose stay up to watch tech board meeting, highvoltage
<ogra> good choice :)
<crimsun> stay up :)
<crimsun> there are four going for core-dev, so this should be interesting
<highvoltage> kewl :)
<highvoltage> i was originally going to stay up late, because of a scheduling slip-up on my side i thought there was a community council meeting, which i usually watch, but i've been meaning to (get and) stay up to date with what the tech board is doing too.
<highvoltage> ogra: how was linuxtag? had lot of fun?
<highvoltage> next week is linuxworld in south africa. i'm going to be telling people about edubuntu a lot.
<cbx33> highvoltage, is there an ubuntu stand there?
<highvoltage> ogra: btw, we're going to have a freedom toaster there. should i put edubuntu breezy on there, or the dapper beta?
<ogra> was nice, the talk went well, i had a crowd asking questions for one further hour afterwards
<highvoltage> cbx33: yep, Jeff Waugh is manning it
<highvoltage> cbx33: i'm going to volunteer a bit there, when i get off from our stand, where i'll talk about tuxlabs
<highvoltage> ogra: i love it when people ask lots of questions
<ogra> someone approached me who wants to translate the cookbook to german once its done and has an editor who would produce a printed version
<highvoltage> fantastic :)
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<ogra> i have anotehr boook from him and its a great idea :)
<highvoltage> another book?
<ogra> (got a signed copy of his ubuntu book)
<highvoltage> for edubuntu?
<highvoltage> aaah
<ogra> nope, ubuntu
<cbx33> ogra, nice
<ogra> but he wants to do the cookbook as next project
<cbx33> ogra, got a quick python question
<cbx33> got a sec?
<ogra> additionally a teacher from around my old home askked me to hold a talk for the teaches of the district
<ogra> cbx33, shoot
<ogra> but quick
<cbx33> my boss has given me permission to goto BETT if we get approval for the project
* ogra waits for the python question ...
<HedgeMage> brb, TT is wanting my attention :)
<cbx33> ogra, in pm?
<cbx33> too big for here
<ogra> gah, darn Pm
<cbx33> sorry ogra 
<ogra> i usually miss them
<cbx33> didn't wanna fill up the channel
<cbx33> I'll tell you when I've pm'd you in future.....:p or I could just not pm you :p
<highvoltage> cbx33: by all means, fill the channel!
<cbx33> not with non edubuntu related stuff :p
<cbx33> oh ogra btw, I'm working on the specific testing plans for edubuntu
<cbx33> what specific things do you want tested......i know you're goign to say everything :p
<highvoltage> cbx33: we asked ogra before, it's all the edubuntu specific stuff that needs to be tested
<cbx33> ok
<highvoltage> since most of the big things (firefox, OOo) would be tested in ubuntu
<cbx33> yes
<highvoltage> so ltsp needs lots of testing, because its mostly used in edubuntu
<cbx33> ogra, said he'd get me a list
<highvoltage> and apps that are in main just for edubuntu, such as gcompris
<cbx33> of edubuntu specific stuff
<ogra> you have that list
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> i see where ya going
<cbx33> I'm not thinking 
<ogra> its in the seeds
<cbx33> it's late
<ogra> ugh
* ogra prepares a quick liveCD testing session ...
<cbx33> it's been such a long day today and all I've wanted to do it work on edubuntu
<crimsun> grr, none of the lab machines will boot dapper live cds
<cbx33> ogra, it's ok, I can do that....
<cbx33> just wondered if you had anythings that you wanted me to expand on
<ogra> crimsun, how much ram do they have ? 
<crimsun> ogra: 1 GB
<crimsun> ogra: it's hardware, flaky CD-ROMs
<cbx33> cripes
<crimsun> stupid Dell
<ogra> cbx33, we need an essential quick test of the liveCDs with 256M RAM to see if the installer works
<ogra> crimsun, ah
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> sorry ogra 
<highvoltage> ogra: when will that livecd be ready?
<highvoltage> i can ssh into work and download it there overnight :)
<ogra> highvoltage, i need to give the answer in 8h
<ogra> any current liveCD will do
<highvoltage> ogra: ok. i'll download that then. i just have the d-i install cd's atm
<cbx33> ogra, would a vmware machine be ok?
<cbx33> i can set one up with 256 Mb RAM
<ogra> i dont think so, but it would be a valuable addition
* cbx33 pulls out the laptop
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> I think my laptop is 256 Mb RAM
<ogra> first place i need to report if the installer works on all arches with 256M
* cbx33 gets the CD
<cbx33> current daily live yeh?
<highvoltage> ogra: what's the new official minimum specifications for edubuntu?
<ogra> anything since beta2
<highvoltage> (specifications = hardware requirements)
<ogra> highvoltage, i can look them up for you, just dont have the mail with the cover text handy now
<highvoltage> ogra: it's not urgent, we can talk about it later
<highvoltage> i was just previously concerned, because the previous ubuntu cd's said 64MB, and there should be a recommended spec.
<highvoltage> it's a bit misleading, because people believe that things will run fine with 64MB RAM, and 64MB RAM gets a bit clunky (especially with OOo and the likes)
<pygi> hi sivang, JaneW
<cbx33> pygi, just finishing up the assignment :p
<highvoltage> pygi: JaneW is watching TV :)
<ogra> highvoltage, while maikng node in her extremities ? (i thought she's at yoga)
<ogra> *nodes
<pygi> highvoltage, oki doki :)
<pygi> cbx33, nice :)
<pygi> I wrote two solutions for you
<highvoltage> ogra: hehe. ok, she's probably at yoga then. i thought she would be watching tv since her favourite programs are on atm
<highvoltage> (or at least, stuff i know she watches)
<cbx33> ooh
<cbx33> bet mine will suck
<cbx33> pygi, you got a sec?
<cbx33> pm'd
<cbx33> nevermind
<cbx33> I figured it out
<JaneW> hey who's talking about me?
<LaserJock> JaneW: everybody ;-)
<JaneW> I was at yoga, watching TV, eating and showering, if you must know! :P
<Burgwork> JaneW, we all love you... :)
<JaneW> Burgwork: and we love you too!
<Burgwork> ahh, I feel so honoured
<Burgwork> I am not going to make it to Paris
<LaserJock> JaneW: glad we can get updates, you should put an ical file somwhere ;-)
<Burgwork> I will be in New Orleans for work, sadly :(
* HedgeMage peeks back in
<JaneW> Burgwork: dang, now who will be my French translator?
<JaneW> LaserJock: nah I'll just get a webcam... easier
<Burgwork> JaneW, my french is awful and Quebecois
<JaneW> Burgwork: ah New Orlean's Francais ausie!
<Burgwork> JaneW, not anymore
<JaneW> Burgwork: well it's a swamp now, non?
<Burgwork> pretty much
<LaserJock> yeah, we even had some refugees here, although I think they left. They didn't take to the desert I guess :-)
<Burgwork> it should be interesting, as I will be there three weeks into hurricane season
<LaserJock> yikes, hopefully it will be a calm one this year
<Burgwork> Katrina and Rita were August/Sept, so I am not terribly concerned
<Burgwork> hmm, xchat scales very badly
<LaserJock> in what way?
<edubuntugirl> JaneW: yes, we all love you
<cbx33> ogra, memtotal 190396
<cbx33> yes it boots
<JaneW> hi highvoltage ! :P
<highvoltage> hi JaneW :)
<ogra> cbx33, the question is if the installer works and finishes
<cbx33> it was slow to load, but I think that's my CD drive it's dodgy but it does boot.
<ogra> we know it boots
<cbx33> oh, ubiquity?
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> my apologies
<cbx33> I'll give it ago now
<ogra> oh, and can you make sure there is no swap partition in use or anything ?
<Burgwork> LaserJock, if you have many channels open, you need to scroll
<LaserJock> Burgwork: ah, is that xchat or xchat-gnome or both?
<Burgwork> LaserJock, xchat at work
<Burgwork> no x-g on fc4
<LaserJock> ah, I've gotten so used to irssi that I've forgotten what xchat looks like :/
<highvoltage> irssi is very nice
<St-> hi, pls fix this bug on page http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu-releasenotes/C/release-notes.html
<St->  Edubuntu 6.06 FAQ Guide ===> link is invalid...
<LaserJock> hmm, who does the release notes?
* highvoltage looks at the release notes
<highvoltage> hmmm.. seems like it's supposed to be a local file, although i don't have that local file on my edubuntu installation
<St-> highvoltage,  can you fix it ? ;:D
<LaserJock> if I knew what it was supposed to be I could fix it easily
<highvoltage> St-: your best bet is probably to ask jsgotangco, i think he has write access to that. i'm not sure where that's supposed to link though :/
<cbx33> ogra, now you tell me, there was a swap partition on the drive....will it use it automaticaly?
<cbx33> if so how can I disable it?
<cbx33> I'll have to restart now
<cbx33> hang on
<ogra> dunno, check if its used with "free"
<ogra> if its used, first try to swapoff -a
<ogra> dont restart
<highvoltage> it would probably need specs for an "LTSP server" too
<ogra> check if the machine survives the swapoff
<Bluekuja> hi guys
<ogra> even if my mailadress is at the top of that doc, i swear i've never seen it
<Bluekuja> hi ogra, hi highvoltage
<St-> highvoltage, who i jsgotangco?
<Bluekuja> hi cbx33
<cbx33> hi Bluekuja 
<cbx33> ok ogra the cancel in the ubuquity instll isn't fixed yet is it?
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=edubuntu_it
<ogra> cbx33, no idea and that doesnt matter now
<Bluekuja> highvoltage: take a look at it
<cbx33> sorry ogra 
<Bluekuja> ogra: take a look at it too
<St-> Bluekuja, i am italian ;)
<Bluekuja> lol ciao
<LaserJock> St-: Jerome Gotangco, who is one of the authors of the release notes, with ogra, and a Doc Team member
<St-> ah, ciao Bluekuja  un piacere
<Bluekuja> ciao :)
<St-> avevo appena letto la tua pagina
<Bluekuja> ah si?
<St-> ok, thanks LaserJock 
<Bluekuja> l'ho appena messa online
<Bluekuja> :)
<St-> si Bluekuja , mi chiedevo cosa ha di speciale edubuntu ;)
<Bluekuja> hehe
<LaserJock> St-: but I'm also a doc team member so I could fix it if I knew what it was supposed to link to
<Bluekuja> come sai  dedicato ad un ambiente scolastico e a breve universitario
<Bluekuja> io cmq lo uso anche come desktop
<St-> Bluekuja,  proprio questo che mi interessa, visto che sono liceale ;)
<Bluekuja> benissimo
<ogra> LaserJock, just remove that paragraph, there never was an edubuntu faq guide (unless jsgotangco has written one secretly)
<Bluekuja> una cosa molto importante  intervenire direttamente nelle scuole
<Bluekuja> cosa che io sto facendo da parecchio
<cbx33> ogra, swapoff -a didn;t stop the swap
<St-> si ma alla domanda: perch edubuntu e non semplicemente Ubuntu ?
<highvoltage> hi Bluekuja 
<ogra> cbx33, then swapoff with the partition as argument
<Bluekuja> dicendo edubuntu dici nello stesso momento ubuntu
<Bluekuja> hi jonathan :)
<ogra> cbx33, did it throw out any error message ? 
<Bluekuja> take a look at that page
<highvoltage> St-: he's https://launchpad.net/people/jgotangco
<St-> tnx highvoltage , 
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: looking now
<highvoltage> St-: np
<Bluekuja> okie great
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> free still shows swap memory
<Bluekuja> St: edubuntu (oltre ad un tema differente da quello di ubuntu) ha delle applicazioni relative alla scuola
<Bluekuja> education apps
<ogra> cbx33, you used sudo, right ? 
<cbx33> yes
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: nice
<ogra> hmm
<cbx33> mount doesn't show it's mounted, should it?
<St-> si Bluekuja, ma che sarebbe facilmente installabili da synapitc; )
<ogra> cbx33, nope
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> but free shouldn't show it should it?
<Bluekuja> oltre a quello c' lstp
<ogra> cbx33, free is the only place to see it reliable 
<ogra> (or top)
<cbx33> well it's still there
<cbx33> I'll check top
<ogra> free shoudl show you swap: 0
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: it's good that it fits in with the ubuntu-it site
<cbx33> there is swap on there
<Bluekuja> yeah, its really nice
<Bluekuja> i love that page
<Bluekuja> hehehe
<ogra> cbx33, how big ? 
<cbx33> 500 Mb
<ogra> meh
<cbx33> looks like there culd be a bug there
<cbx33> sorry ogra I dug out the old machine and everything
<cbx33> but looks as if i'm not gonna be able to test it if I can't turn off the swap
<cbx33> unless
<cbx33> I use fdisk.....change the partition types
<cbx33> and reboot
<cbx33> it won't try to use it then right?
<cbx33> i can always change it back later
<ogra> swapoff should work though
<cbx33> I know
<ogra> thats whats strange here
<cbx33> but right now you're running out of time to test right?
<ogra> for some people it dies with out of memory errors, but that you get simply nothing is strange
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> nothing at all
<cbx33> almost like it's completed
<cbx33> right, anything yo uwant me to try or shall I give my method a go?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> if swapoff doesnt work i see no other way
<ogra> lets see how it behaves here, writing CD now
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> trying it now for you
<Bluekuja> cbx33: tech board meeting is now?
<LaserJock> yep
<cbx33> thanks Bluekuja 
<cbx33> so busy working on python
<cbx33> I finished pygi's assignment :D
<Bluekuja> lol
<cbx33> and testing live CD
<cbx33> for crying out loud ogra, i changed the flags but it's still using them
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> I'm goign to have to format them as ext 2 i think
<ogra> strange
<cbx33> that shouldn't happen should it
<cbx33> the are set to be 83 flag type
<cbx33> how does it determine what a swap partition is
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> ogra, swapoff gave me some feedback
<cbx33> Killed
<cbx33> and it's killed one of the 2 swap partitions 
<cbx33> woooo
<cbx33> cannot allocate memory
<ogra> that machine had 256M ?
<cbx33> on running it a sceond time
<cbx33> 190386
<cbx33> according to free
<ogra> ah, ok
<ogra> thats below the requirements anyway
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> still want me to test?
<cbx33> the only alternative i have now is a VMWare machine
<cbx33> I'm good to go with that if you want it
<ogra> then try it in vmware
<cbx33> ogra, something else i noticewd...not sure if it's a bug....on the buttons in ubiquity you have to hover off and back on before you can click it if the screen changes...say you click forward on step 4 when the step 5 screen appears you have to move off and back to press the button
<ogra> thats an olg gtk bug
<ogra> *old
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> well after 5 minutes I get into gnome :D
<cbx33> LaserJock, did you apply my patch?
<LaserJock> cbx33: yeah, but I haven't comitted it to the repo.
<cbx33> oh ok, think it would be possible before the end of the evening?
* cbx33 can't wait for commit access
<cbx33> ogra, can I just say language selection screen is a lot faster in this release
<cbx33> 32% install complete
<ogra> same here
<ogra> 256M seems to work
<cbx33> so it does
<ogra> btw, i couls swapoff here
<ogra> *could
<LaserJock> cbx33: just commited, might take a sec. but you should be able to svn up
<cbx33> oooh? strange ogra 
<cbx33> Thanks LaserJock 
<cbx33> I can download and continue working tomorrow
* cbx33 is liking python a lot :D
<cbx33> 53% ogra 
<ogra> 67
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> my VMware machine is obviously slower :p
<cbx33> is 256Mb minimum for ubuntu now?
<cbx33> and is that including/excluding swap?
<ogra> 256M without swap
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> 60~%
<ogra> (for the live installer due to the desktop that runs alonfgside)
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> the text installer we use in edubuntu works with 64 or even less
<cbx33> does edubuntu gnome run then?
<ogra> sure, why shouldnt it ? 
<cbx33> didn't know what the minimum specs were for....decent speed gnome
<ogra> for gnome they are ~128M
<ogra> i was talking about the text installer
<cbx33> ah ok
<cbx33> that's cool
<ogra> ok this install finished fine
<cbx33> 78% done here
<ogra> now on to a more challenging install variant ... lets install in ... POLISH !!
<ogra> hmm, or turkish
<cbx33> ogra, still installing
<cbx33> noticed...that in the time/date
<cbx33> whilst my time was in an unconfigured timezone....ubiquity thought it knew what timezone I was in...
<cbx33> consequently the two clocks were 1 hour out
<cbx33> 98%
<ogra> 42% of my turkish install finished
<LaserJock> so your installs are going ok with 256MB RAM?
<ogra> yep, looks like
<ogra> 67% here and no trace of weakness or upcoming breakdown ...
<cbx33> mine seems fine too
<ogra> so at least edubuntu is fine wrt memusage on the luveCD 
<ogra> luve ? 
<ogra> love ?
<ogra> live :)
<LaserJock> it should be much different than Ubuntu, I wouldn't think
<cbx33> ogra, yup just run the instal works fine
<ogra> seems there are probs for some people with ubuntu 
<ogra> thats why we are doing that test 
<cbx33> ahhhh
<highvoltage> goodnight ogra, and #edubuntu!
<ogra> night
<ogra> :)
<Bluekuja> gnight #edubuntu
<Bluekuja> cya ogra
<Bluekuja> cya cbx33
<Bluekuja> cya highvoltage
<LaserJock> ogra: have you seen http://rur-ple.sourceforge.net/ ?
<ogra> nope, to sad its wx 
<LaserJock> it is?
<cbx33> right 
<cbx33> think I'm off too
<LaserJock> cya cbx33 
<ogra> To use RUR-PLE, you need wxPython. You can learn more about RUR-PLE or you can go to the download page.
<cbx33> LaserJock, if you find a good tut on starting graphical python
<cbx33> could la mail it to me?
<LaserJock> ogra: yeah, but why is that said?
<LaserJock> cbx33: k
<ogra> cbx33, thanks for the help with the tests 
<ogra> it really helped :)
<cbx33> np ogra sorry I was a dunce about it all earlier
<ogra> LaserJock, i wont be the evil guy who pulls wx to main ...
<LaserJock> ogra: ohhh, I keep forgeting that. I've been a MOTU too long :-)
<ogra> so i'm sad about every wxpython program out there that could as well have been written in plain glade/python
<LaserJock> ogra: is it a lot harder to do the glade/python way?
<ogra> nope
<LaserJock> I'm looking into guification a bit myself
<ogra> but wx is windows compatible 
<LaserJock> ah
<ogra> so you can do cross platform stuff easier
<ogra> (which doesnt mean you cant with glade/python)
<LaserJock> I had a big problem with my intel iMac because wxpython took quite a while to get a version for intel macs
<ogra> but its a lot more work to set it up on windoes
<LaserJock> ogra: I've been meaning to ask you? Is there any specing that you'd like me to do?
<LaserJock> argg, to many ?s
<ogra> dunno, what would you aim for ? 
<ogra> i'm focused on ltsp (localdev support and the admin gui) and on dynamic menus
<LaserJock> I was wondering if there would be anything towards university support that might be good for Edgy, maybe that is getting to far ahead for Edgy
<ogra> probably the dynamic menus would make sense, since you know all the apps
<ogra> so we could support all the universe apps out of the box
<LaserJock> sounds cool
<ogra> somehow something that installs a menu profile from the metapackage 
<ogra> that would work for any kind of metapackages, no matter if main or universe 
#edubuntu 2007-05-07
<dfgas__> why is it when you install edubuntu that its not exactly like the cd?
<dfgas__> live cd
<dabaR> dfgas__: is the other computer that has edubuntu close by?
<dfgas__> i have it on vnc
<dfgas__> otherwise its in the other room
<dabaR> OK, see whether the edubuntu-desktop package is installed.
<dfgas__> yes it is, that was the first thing i checked
<dabaR> No idea. Do you need help installing the programs, or are you curious as to why they are not just included?
<dfgas__> just curious to why its not installed
<dfgas__> its just ubuntu with a different theme, same programs installed
<dabaR> OK. I do not know the answer. I expect you are likely to get an answer here than #ubuntu, but try both.
<dfgas__> k thanks
<dfgas__> why is it when you install edubuntu that its not exactly like the cd? it didn't install any of the educational programs that are on the live cd
<bimberi> dfgas__: did you install from the livecd?
<dfgas__> yes
<dfgas__> 7.04
<bimberi> hm, that's interesting .. i don't know why sorry.
<dfgas__> oh its a bug
<dfgas__> so 7.04 edubuntu is just a pretty ubuntu and nothing educational about it
<bimberi> dfgas__: there is the server addon cd
<bimberi> ... with educational apps.  I would have thought the livecd would install the same packages as you have in live mode.  I'll be checking that out myself later.
<dfgas__> bimberi: there is a bug in the 7.04 installer
<dfgas__> it removes all that stuff at the end
<dfgas__> of the install
<bimberi> nice.  not.
<dfgas__> lol, i read up in the forums about it
<dfgas__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416615&highlight=edubuntu
<dfgas__> is there a fix for 7.04?
<dfgas__> ?
<bimberi> dfgas__: is there a bug report?
<dfgas__> its been talked about in the forum, its been out  what a month now, or close to it. i haven't checked yet
<dfgas__>  where do i find the bug report site?
<bimberi> dfgas__: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<dfgas__> putting in a bug report, hopefully going from 6.06.1 to 7.04 will work
<dfgas__> i have 2 possibly 3 computers her ei want to put it on
<dfgas__> and ofcourse, lauchpad is having isues
<bimberi> is there a bug report? ;P
<Bhaskar1> Any interesting Educational Software for children ?
<dfgas__> bimberi: i don't see one
<bimberi> dfgas__: then report it.  I reckon it's a howler.
<pygi> hi ogra and Amaranth
<Amaranth> hey
<ogra> hey
<pygi> how is it going?
<Amaranth> alright
<ajmitch> hi pygi
<pygi> o ajmitch :)
<pygi> hi
<pygi> ajmitch, how goes it? All fine? :)
<ajmitch> yeah, alright :)
<encompass> morning everyone... :|
<pygi> ajmitch, :P
<pygi> morning encompass
* pygi is fighting ascii charsets, conversion, and stuff like that 
<pygi> evil stuff :P
* ajmitch is sitting around talking about ubuntu
<encompass> pygi: did you see the blog about ascii conversion?
<pygi> nop
<pygi> ajmitch, haha, at sevilla?
<encompass> let me get it... quite a challenge
<ajmitch> pygi: sure
<pygi> ajmitch, nice :)
<RichEd> hi guys ... hola from spain
<encompass> http://blog.tonyyarusso.com/planetubuntu/silly-puzzles/
<pygi> RichEd, ^_^
<encompass> RichEd: Moi! from Finland!
<RichEd> pygi, encompass ... :)
<encompass> RichEd: I am rather new to Irc, how did you get that @ conference stuff in your incoming message
<RichEd> encompass: that issued by the local server I am connecting through, which someone here has named with the conference bit
<RichEd> it changes when I am connecting through ADSL at home
<RichEd> check out pygi's one ... you'll see an ADSL in there, via his telco
<encompass> I see
<Bhaskar1> where can i get good documentation of LTSP 5
<sbalneav> Wheeeeee!
<sbalneav> They see me napping...
* highvoltage raises hand
<sbalneav> They hatin'
<highvoltage> they sleepin'!
<ogra__> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/better-thin-client-experience-with-tcos
<Burgundavia> ogra__: hmm?
<ogra__> Burgundavia, we had a spare session and want to look at the thing now
<Burgundavia> ahh
<ogra__> room F if you are intrested
<pygi> sbalneav, :P
<sbalneav> Hello pygi
<pygi> hi
<highvoltage> WHOHOO!!! http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/2007/05/reiser
<dfgas__> why is it when you install edubuntu that its not exactly like the cd? it didn't install any of the educational programs that are on the live cd
<dfgas__> stupid launch pad won't let me submit a bug report, it just gives me an error
<sbalneav> dfgas__: You need to download the second cd.
<Burgundavia> dfgas__: what is the specific error you get on LP?
<dfgas__> this is the desktop cd
<sbalneav> There's too much stuff to fit on one cd, so edubuntu was split across 2 cds
<sbalneav> You'll want the classroom addon cd
<dfgas__> isn't that just for the classrom cd
<sbalneav> it's got all the educational apps on it.
<sbalneav> When you stick it in, it automatically pops up the installer.  It's kind of cool.
<sbalneav> That will give you all the fun bits you need :)
<dfgas__> the desktop cd remove a bunch of stuff on the install
<dfgas__> k
<dfgas__> so how am i supposed to install it when it never asked for a second cd?
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: the palm sync via ltsp, is it planned to sync in a user's instance of evo?
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: yeah the story gets stranger
<sbalneav> dfgas__: When you put in the second cd, the installer will pop up
<sbalneav> jsgotangco: That's the hope.
<jsgotangco> go for broke!
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: the current todo conduit in gnome-pilot is broken though
<sbalneav> Has a bug been filed?
<jsgotangco> yes
<sbalneav> k
<jsgotangco> i must check with gutsy settings though
<jsgotangco> the rest of the conduits work fine thoughb
<jsgotangco> but once that todo sucker is done, the sync is almost perfect
<highvoltage> hey cbx33
<cbx33> hey highvoltage
<cbx33> hey willvdl
<willvdl> hey there
<jsgotangco> hey you guys
<cbx33> hey jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hey mr. vcsfrenzy
<jsgotangco> err? i didn't know jordan is in spain
<jsgotangco> errr? and JaneW too???
<pygi> ajmitch, how is that network stuff going?
<cbx33> hey jsgotangco
<RichEd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UES-Sevilla/QuestionsForSpanishDistros
<cbx33> you likey vcsfrenzy ?
<pygi> cbx33, uh, you're here
<pygi> hey :P
<cbx33> yup
<pygi> you do know you took my idea, right? :-D
<cbx33> no?
<cbx33> did I?
<pygi> well, now you do :P
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> let the patent wars begin
<pygi> jsgotangco, nah, I'll actually help him ^_^ Not that he needs help today anymore tho
<cbx33> heh
<jsgotangco> cbx33: yes i use it (on the machine downstairs)
<ajmitch> pygi: alright
<cbx33> awesome
<pips1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UES-Sevilla/Visits
<cbx33> jsgotangco, it's gotten some new upgrades recently
<pygi> ajmitch, great to hear it
<cbx33> sound support
* ajmitch waves to cbx33 & jsgotangco 
<cbx33> and global config options
<cbx33> hey ajmitch
<pygi> cbx33, why heh? :P
<jsgotangco> hey ajmitch
<cbx33> pygi, why what?
<jsgotangco> we're the "we suck because we
<jsgotangco> we're the "we suck because we're not in spain" group
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> brb
<cbx33> cooking melonpan
<cbx33> too bad no one else is here :p
<jsgotangco> yeah its a good time to sulk
<Kamping_Kaiser> can i join you?
<jsgotangco> of course, we have lots of room to spare
* ajmitch should find ogra & talk with him about pam at some point later
<cbx33> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> thank you
<Kamping_Kaiser> ajmitch, pervert :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* jsgotangco will have his redemption in boston hopefully
<ajmitch> Kamping_Kaiser: you must have a sick mind
<Kamping_Kaiser> ajmitch, of course
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know about not-x86 only virtualisation?
<cbx33> i suppose I should package vcsfrenzy
<jsgotangco> good idea
<jsgotangco> you already have it as an lp product anyways
<jsgotangco> next is have it pushed on universe
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> i just can't be bother at the mo
<jsgotangco> no need to rush too :)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> jsgotangco, what version are you running?
<jsgotangco> cbx33: i can't recall, its the laptop running feisty that has it downstairs
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> think if i deb it more people will use it?
<cbx33> Lp
<cbx33> ;P
<jsgotangco> next week i have lots of time in my hands to see it and test
<jsgotangco> i'll have a whole month for myself and do what i want
<highvoltage> ogra__: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuK12LTSPFeatures?highlight=%28k12ltsp%29
<highvoltage> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuK12LTSPFeatures , even
<cbx33> wow nice
<cbx33> jsgotangco, got any feature requests?
<cbx33> maybe I'll write them now?
<cbx33> :p
<jsgotangco> i can think of things by next week
<cbx33> awesome
<jsgotangco> right now im tied up between wanting to digg through your code and squash more bugs in sahana
<cbx33> sahana?
<jsgotangco> its a web app used for disaster management
<cbx33> ahhh
<jsgotangco> i know the upstream developers personally and 2 of us are designing the centralized grid service
<jsgotangco> its a freaky project though, we make software used for disasters
<cbx33> awesome
<jsgotangco> www.sahana.lk
<jsgotangco> its kind of strange when you design a module that says "please bring a dozen body bags along with some formalin solution"
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> quite sombering
<jsgotangco> someone's got to do it though
<jsgotangco> it helped a lot during the tsumai disaster in the region
<jsgotangco> tsunami rather
<pygi> ergh
<pygi> evil lag :-/
<bddebian> Heya
<pygi> hi bddebian :)
<highvoltage> ogra__: http://jonathancarter.co.za/ubuntu-stuff-catching-up
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: such a tiny piece of hardware but looks more bulkier na XO-1
<jsgotangco> than rather
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: yeah
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: the hardware is nicer, but it doesn't have any special interface. of course, that can be changed ;)
<jsgotangco> the classmate pc is pretty much a small version of a celeron m anyways
<highvoltage> it's a strong cpu. you can even to composite stuff on it (even compiz runs on it)
<highvoltage> well, strong compared to the geode and via cpu's, at least :)
<jammcq> highvoltage: s/strong/powerful/
<jammcq> don't wanna confuse people with StrongArm cpu
<jsgotangco> it can break bricks!
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: have you heard of the INK?
<cliebow_> jsgotangco, can you post the link for jonsthancarters photos?
<cliebow_> again..
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: nope. got a link?
<highvoltage> cliebow_: which one? I have lots of photo links :)
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: http://www.ink-media.com/
<jsgotangco> this one is different, running a freescale CPU
<cliebow_> from uds/
<cliebow_> ?
<highvoltage> cliebow_: http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/uds-gutsy
<cliebow_> much obliged..gotta see my boy trask
<highvoltage> cliebow_: I don't have lots of uds-specific photos yet, but will upload much more in the coming days. check the other albums too, there are a LOT of ubuntu photos
<cliebow_> the link i wanted scrolled off..guess i need to look around
<jsgotangco> there's also the VIA PC-1 initiative
<jsgotangco> and a slew of other chinese projects running on godson
<dfgas__> when do i pop in the classroom addon cd to the desktop cd? after desktop boots up or while still into the desktop live cd?
<sbalneav> After the install
<dfgas__> so before i reboot ehh?
<sbalneav> dfgas__: No, after you reboot, and the install's finished.
<sbalneav> Install the base system, reboot, and install the addon cd,
<dfgas__> k
<dfgas__> right at the end of the installer it removes all that stuff
<dfgas__> why not just fix it and realse and updated version
<sbalneav> What does it remove?
<dfgas__> gcpompris, tuxmat tux paint and a crap load of others
<dfgas__> it installed all that stuff then removed it, this is the desktop cd
<sbalneav> I just talked with ollie
<sbalneav> Apparently, yes, this is the case.
<sbalneav> It's because of the two cd split.  There's stuff on the live cd that isn't installed.
<sbalneav> So, like I say, you need to install the addon cd,
<dfgas__> but the desktop cd installs that sutff then removes it
<sbalneav> Yes.
<sbalneav> It's a byproduct of the two cd edubuntu server split.
<sbalneav> I suspect it will be fixed for gutsy.
<dfgas__> but isn't the addon just for the server edition?
<RichEd> dfgas__: we've been having some confusion around the naming ... we'll come up with a clearer description
<EduardoL> hi
<EduardoL> is anyone alive? ;)
<EduardoL> anyone here know about edubuntu project in brazil?
<RichEd> EduardoL: hi
<RichEd> are you the university student who mailed jono ?
<RichEd> ping nixternal
<EduardoL> yes riched
<RichEd> I have just sent you an email now ...
<RichEd> I was busy with it when you appeared here :)
<EduardoL> oh
<EduardoL> thanks.
<EduardoL> you is who receive jono mails?
<RichEd> EduardoL: he sent the mail on to me ... I am the education programme manager
<RichEd> So I will be assisting with the University Programme
<EduardoL> Oh right!
<EduardoL> I want to run the project Unicenp x Ubuntu in the same line of Edubundu and Ubuntu plans.
<EduardoL> I was thinking in develop an children an poor children integration with technology and education, using cheap computers and ubuntu.
<EduardoL> What you think about it? And do you have some idea to use this opportunity with us to grow up in brazil one of ubuntu/edubuntu projects?
<nixternal> RichEd: pong?
<EduardoL> RichEd
<pips1> nixternal: EduardoL: I tried poke RichEd here, but just left the room (here in Sevilla)
<pips1> people are leaving for dinner...
<EduardoL> okz, thanks! i'll send him an e-mail
<pips1> ok
<willvdl> hmmm, dinner
<skipper> Hi everyone
<pheonix_> anyone has a ubuntu 7.04 dvd
<cliebow_> iw there a url fore more info on ubuntu engineer certification?
<topcat> Hi anyone!
<topcat> Has anyone installed 7.04 and noticed any strange happenings?
<cbx33> topcat, like?
<topcat> Well after I installed it, my terminals would not connect or took a very long time to connect and my cpu showed 100%
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> no i havn't experienced that
<cbx33> later all
<topcat> Anyone else with any ideas?
<bawetic> I have a Edubuntu server with thin client. How is it possible to get gdm on the client in french ? Hanx
<bawetic>  I have a Edubuntu server with thin client running. How is it possible to get gdm on the client in french ? Hanx
<kbrooks> poke
<kbrooks> whats up, everyone.
<highvoltage> hi kbrooks!
<kbrooks> i'd like to talk about a important thing.
<kbrooks> promoting ubuntu to kids.
<kbrooks> i suggest that right now, you try to promote ubuntu to me. pretend that i am using windows
<kbrooks> highvoltage, ping :-)
<kbrooks> and we c an see if things go along great in that area
<mario> kbrooks, you're using windows?!
<mario> /kick kbrooks
<mario> :)
<kbrooks> mario, no, lets pretend
<mario> I know, I'm just joking
<mario> ignore me
<kbrooks> oh, and assume that i dont know anything about computers
<mario> that's going to be great :P
* kbrooks hands the floor to edubuntu :P 
<highvoltage> kbrooks: pong
<highvoltage> kbrooks: ok, let's pretend you run Windows
<highvoltage> kbrooks: Hi, how are you?
<kbrooks> highvoltage, good.
<highvoltage> kbrooks: great
<highvoltage> kbrooks: we're having lots of fun at the Ubuntu Developers Summit this week
<kbrooks> highvoltage, What is Ubuntu?
<highvoltage> kbrooks: it's a complete operating system (in the same way you'd think of Windows as an operating system), which includes an office suite, web browser, email client (with scheduling), and much more
<highvoltage> kbrooks: you can also download *lots* of add-ons for it
<highvoltage> kbrooks: in many ways, it's even superior to Windows. especially in terms of security.
<highvoltage> kbrooks: and the best of all... it's available for free!
<highvoltage> kbrooks: you can even request CD's on their website, and they'll send you free discs!
<kbrooks> highvoltage: OK, enough there :-)
<highvoltage> kbrooks: it's based on various community projects, and it's in itself also a community project. you may even modify Ubuntu, rebrand it, and sell it as your own product, and completely legaly :)
<kbrooks> highvoltage, your promotion is not very good :-)
<highvoltage> oh, I was just getting started :/
<highvoltage> I haven't even /started/ with Edubuntu :)
<kbrooks> highvoltage, oh, ok, go on then
<highvoltage> kbrooks: I've been working with new Linux users for years now :)
<kbrooks> highvoltage, but you need to flesh out your kid promotion more
<kbrooks> highvoltage, but please go on
<highvoltage> kbrooks: kids? well, there's an Ubuntu sub-project called Edubuntu, which is a part of the Ubuntu community that modifies Ubuntu for use in schools
<highvoltage> kbrooks: Edubuntu includes free educational content, and ships with a *Very* cool technology called LTSP, which is set up automatically during an edubuntu installation
<kbrooks> highvoltage, what is LTSP?
<highvoltage> kbrooks: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Services Project, which allows you to boot machines over the network without a local hard disk!
<mario> highvoltage, don't explain LTSP to kids :P
<highvoltage> oh right, I'm supposed to be talking to kids, right?
<kbrooks> highvoltage, yes
<kbrooks> highvoltage, i'll clear screen
<highvoltage> /clear
<kbrooks> highvoltage, ok
<highvoltage> kbrooks: how old are you? are you a boy or a girl?
<kbrooks> highvoltage, 16, a boy
<highvoltage> ubuntu has some really cool games.
<highvoltage> I'm trying to complete all the levels on xmoto
<highvoltage> it's a motorbike game that's all about balance
<highvoltage> some levels are real difficult, but it's a lot of fun, and I get better each time I play it
<mario> and weird physics :P
<highvoltage> mario: indeed :)
<highvoltage> kbrooks: there's also termulous, a first person shooter, which is fun to play over networks
<highvoltage> kbrooks: and if you're interested in becomming a games developer one day, then there's something you would really love about these games
<kbrooks> highvoltage, ok, ok, you can stop there please. admittely, you are a bad *buntu promoter :-)
<highvoltage> kbrooks: and that's that you are allowed to look at the code of the games, and investigate how they work on the inside, so that you can learn how to write your own games
<highvoltage> kbrooks: ok, show me how it should be done then :)
<mario> highvoltage, you're again talking about code
<kbrooks> also, games are not important
<highvoltage> mario: yes, that's because he's 16 years old, so he wants to make games when he grows up
<highvoltage> :p
<kbrooks> i'll turn the tables
<mario> highvoltage, it's not funny :P Making games is not as easy as playing them :P
<highvoltage> in real life, I would actually prod and poke a bit to find the interests of the potential user first
<mario> ofcourse
<kbrooks> highvoltage, i'll pretend you are 14, and that you are using windows, and that you know how to download a program and run it.
<mario> kbrooks, he knows much more then you think
<highvoltage> mario: there are some 10 year old kids in the US who create levels for tuxracer, that motivates them a *lot*
<highvoltage> kbrooks: ok
<mario> highvoltage, nod, but not entire games =) Well, there are but ..
<kbrooks> highvoltage, so, let's start (without any knowledge that you are using windows)
<highvoltage> kbrooks: hi uncle Kyle!!!!!
<kbrooks> highvoltage, hey, long time no talk
<highvoltage> kbrooks: I just downloaded the newest Itunes!! And download ed thelatest Linkin Park!!!
<kbrooks> highvoltage, how do you like them?
<highvoltage> kbrooks: well done!! lolz
<kbrooks> highvoltage, i was just getting started :-)
<highvoltage> kbrooks: i'm watching them on the tubez
<kbrooks> highvoltage, cool, now i want to talk about these programs you downloaded.
<highvoltage> kbrooks: yeah I get all my warez with kazaa
<kbrooks> highvoltage, do you know what kazaa is?
<highvoltage> kbrooks: i download stuff with it
<kbrooks> highvoltage, yup, you do. kazaa's site says it's "freeware".
<highvoltage> yeah 100% free
<kbrooks> highvoltage, it's not 100% free.
<mario> it's free in no sense, and it polutes your computer
<highvoltage> it is!!! I downloaded it free! and now I download all my warez for free!!!
<highvoltage> mario: how is it not free?
<kbrooks> highvoltage, yes, you got it for free. but that doesn't mean you have freedoms.
<highvoltage> kbrooks: what freedoms?
<highvoltage> kbrooks: I am free to download what I want!
<mario> highvoltage, in addition to that, with kazaa you've got a lot of adware's and spywares
<kbrooks> highvoltage, the right to run kazaa for any purpose
<kbrooks> highvoltage, which you don't have
<highvoltage> kbrooks: hmmm? I can run it for whatever I want. games. music. anything.
<highvoltage> I downloaded teh Vista with it today.
<kbrooks> highvoltage: you can't. you don't know that.
<highvoltage> kbrooks: but I did!!!
<kbrooks> highvoltage, not so. you had to accept a "licensing agreement" to  use kazaa.
<highvoltage> kbrooks: yeah I just clicked next
<kbrooks> highvoltage, yes, you did. but by doing so, you gave up a lot of rights which you should not have to give up.
<kbrooks> highvoltage, first off, you gave up the right to redistribute kazaa to your friend.
<MrWizard14> I can't figure out how to install konqueror
<highvoltage> kbrooks: I copy kazaa to all my friends!!
<MrWizard14> dude, that's completely wrong
<kbrooks> highvoltage, that doesn't mean you CAN do it under the law.
<MrWizard14> look at th GPL
<MrWizard14> *the
<kbrooks> MrWizard14, hold on.
<highvoltage> (kbrooks: btw, going into licensing details may be just as boring to a child as talking about code)
<MrWizard14> ok sry
<MrWizard14> I'm a child
<MrWizard14> and I think it's interesting
<kbrooks> highvoltage: anyway, you gave up a lot of freedoms thhat you need...
<highvoltage> kbrooks: lots?
<kbrooks> highvoltage, yup. a lot.
<highvoltage> bddebian: how much?
<bddebian> Huh?
<kbrooks> bddebian, highlighting mistake.
<kbrooks> bddebian, i think
<highvoltage> (bddebian: I'm supposedly a 14 year old Windows user who knows how to download stuff, and kbrookshave to convince me to use Ubuntu)
<kbrooks> highvoltage, be right back
<highvoltage> bddebian: oh yes, sorry, hilighting mistake
<MrWizard14> basicaly, someone put their timeand effort into making kaaza
<bddebian> highvoltage: Good luck :-)
<highvoltage> MrWizard14: how old are you?
<MrWizard14> mrwizard(14)
<MrWizard14> duh
<MrWizard14> im 14
<MrWizard14> or 1337
<MrWizard14> jk
<MrWizard14> jk
<highvoltage> kbrooks: here we have a real life 14 year old you can work on!
<MrWizard14> wtf
<MrWizard14> i'm bal
<MrWizard14> *bak
<MrWizard14> why should I be worked on
<MrWizard14> huh
<highvoltage> MrWizard14: you already run ubuntu? :)
<MrWizard14> nah
<MrWizard14> school comp
<MrWizard14> XD
<MrWizard14> I am MacKed
<MrWizard14> OSX is better
<MrWizard14> but I can use edubuntu when I want to
<MrWizard14> just basic command line
<MrWizard14> cd ls and lpr to success
<MrWizard14> hello?
<MrWizard14> <highvoltage>?
* MrWizard14 looks around for someone to hide his lonliness
* MrWizard14 sinks down in agony
<MrWizard14> because I hit my knee on the desk
<kbrooks> highvoltage, ping
<highvoltage> kbrooks: pong
#edubuntu 2007-05-08
<herpez> hi, i have just installed edubuntu and i dont have the educational software, how can i add it?
<mario> what do you mean by having no edu soft? :-/
<herpez> the educational applications like these in this screenshots http://www.edubuntu.org/screenshots
<herpez> and i had it on the live cd, but not now
<herpez> they used to be in live cd on application -> educational
<herpez> and had several applications like games, math, etc
<herpez> may i have to install them manually?
<mario> you still should have them
<herpez> but i dont.
<herpez> :/
<mario> :/
<mario> installation went all fine?
<mario> sudo apt-get install kdeedu
<herpez> yes
<herpez> but it may have been because i installed Edubuntu 7.04 Classroom Server CD
<herpez> and not the desktop cd
<herpez> and i did it because the desktop CD was giving me troubles
<mario> ehm, yes, that's the problem :p
<mario> use: sudo apt-get install kdeedu
<mario> :)
<herpez> and can u tell me, please, wich packages shall i install?
<herpez> oh, thanks
<mario> should give you some of the apps :p
<herpez> yes, i have already installed the Gcompris
<mario> oki
<el_zorro> hello all
<el_zorro> ???
<gearw0lf> anyone here ?
<gearw0lf> I just installed edubuntu and want to go back to ubuntu - where is the setting for that ?
<encompass> gearw0lf: I am... but that's a little late I suppose :P
<encompass> gearw0lf: how did you install edubuntu... what command did you give?
<encompass> gearw0lf: odds are you can type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<encompass> but that is jsut a guess.
<encompass> you will have to remove all the stuff it installed... I wonder if that is easily possible :|
<gearw0lf> I selected edubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<encompass> you installed alot didn't you
<gearw0lf> I think it was about 28mb
<encompass> gearw0lf: ok, well ubuntu-desktop may do the trick, never had to before
<encompass> gearw0lf: wow... much smaller than I thought
<encompass> did you try the command I gave you?
<gearw0lf> let me try that
<encompass> k
<encompass> gearw0lf: it is just a guess... I am still knew to the edubuntu thang
<encompass> more of an ubuntu guy right now
<encompass> :P
<gearw0lf> it appears edubuntu dropped gnome-games, that is all it had to get to install ubuntu desktop
<encompass> really?
<encompass> lets hope it restored all your settings... like your bootsplash
<encompass> if your worried about those things :P
<encompass> gearw0lf: well?  how is it
<encompass> ?
<wizar> is someone here?
<Burgundavia> nope
<wizar> hello, i have a problem with edubuntu 7.04 and ltsp. every client is able to connect to the server, but now i'm trying to boot from a toshiba notebook (with a marvell 88e8036 pci-e network-card), it shows the bootsplash, and after that te screen is freezing...
<Burgundavia> so most clients are working, except for the laptop?
<wizar> ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device
<wizar> ipconfig: no device to configure
<wizar> Kernel panic
<wizar> yes only the toshiba notebook dont boot
<wizar> i've also included the sk98lin module into the /etc/modules file and into the lts.conf...
<topcat>  /clear
<highvoltage> hola!
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<bddebian> Heya
<highvoltage> hey mr xmoto
<RichEd> hey highvoltage ... where's edubuntugirl ... or is she too busy at the summit to pop in ?
<RichEd> anyone seen cbx33 today ?
<highvoltage> RichEd: she's busy moving. I'll hurry her on!
<RichEd> thanks :)
* bimberi waves to the Sevillans
<RichEd> hey nixternal ... thanks for posting that event conclusion to the fridge
* RichEd waves back to bimberi ...
<bimberi> hi RichEd
* bimberi checks the fridge
<willvdl> nixternal, hey. doc stuff is not scheduled yet and Jordan etc. are leaving tommorrow
<willvdl> so I'm having some informal chats and will then think of some other mechanism to do a spec
<highvoltage> unixternal are you at uds?
<highvoltage> oops, interesting typo
<highvoltage> nixternal: are you at uds?
<Burgundavia> no, he isn;t
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> I am at UofI :)
<nixternal> Burgundavia: let willvdl know that if/when he finds out about the any informal chat, to let me know so I can participate if possible
<nixternal> RichEd: no problem on that post
<RichEd> nixternal: I should be part of the will conversation as well ... and will make sure we try to get you in the loop.
<nixternal> rock on, time to roll. I will bbl
<topcat>  /clear
<highvoltage> and my whole world fades to gray...
<willvdl> my brian hurts
<willvdl> urk, brain rather
<willvdl> my brian is still fine
<RichEd> willvdl: give my regards to brian will you
<topcat> 
<willvdl> urk
<topcat> Hi everyone
#edubuntu 2007-05-09
<Mutantx> can anyone help me on how I can mount ChildFolder that's under //Server/ParentFolder to /mnt/ContentOfChildFolder ?
<sholsinger> Is there a way to get the live CD to boot into runlevel 3 or at least just install in text mode?  There doesn't seem to be an alternate install CD for edubuntu.  I assume I could use the ubuntu alternate CD and then do a sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop ?
<sholsinger> \join #ubuntu
<sholsinger> Is there a way to get the live CD to boot into runlevel 3 or at least just install in text mode?  There doesn't seem to be an alternate install CD for edubuntu.  I assume I could use the ubuntu alternate CD and then do a sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop ?
<Megaqwerty> sholsinger: what is your problem?
<sholsinger> um, i'm trying to install edubuntu on an older machine
<sholsinger> and I am having difficulty finding an alternate install cd for the distro.
<Megaqwerty> sholsinger: no problem, I'll take a look
<sholsinger> is there a way to add an argument to make the live cd load in runlevel 3 and then have it install from the shell?
<Megaqwerty> I haven't actually installed edubuntu or used an alternate cd before...sorry. If it's a problem with edubuntu itself, I could probably help as it's based on ubuntu which I have quite a bit of experience with. I am still looking for an alternate iso for you.
<sholsinger> Yeah, I was surprised to see that there were none listed on any of the mirrors.
<Megaqwerty> There doesn't seem to be one. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/ports/releases/feisty/release/
<sholsinger> are you running ubuntu now?
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<sholsinger> can you check the repos to see if there is an edubuntu-desktop package?
<Megaqwerty> good idea
<Megaqwerty> there is
<sholsinger> okay, so I can use the ubuntu alternate install Cd and then use aptitude to install the edubuntu package?
<Megaqwerty> that's just what I was about to say
<sholsinger> well it looks like we're thinking on the same lines :)
<Megaqwerty> indeed
<sholsinger> Alright, thank you for your time.
<Megaqwerty> and based on what I know from installing kubuntu-desktop, you should be able to select it from the sessions menu
<sholsinger> I'm not familiar with that
<Megaqwerty> it's in the Login screen
<sholsinger> oh, I see.
<Megaqwerty> Under...Options I think
<sholsinger> Cool, well I'll give it a try and if it works, I shall blog about it.  or post it in the docs.
<sholsinger> or both.
<Megaqwerty> Cool, good luck!
<sholsinger> Thanks.
<sholsinger> one last thing...
<sholsinger> Do you know by chance where I can go to make a suggestion to the developers?
<Megaqwerty> no, I wouldn't
<sholsinger> ok, I think I may have found it
<Megaqwerty> okay, good luck once again!
<bimberi> sholsinger: the edubuntu-devel mailing list would be the place - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel
<sholsinger> thank you bimberi :)
<bimberi> sholsinger: yw :)
<sholsinger> bimberi: how is it that your hostname is not like <IP_ADDRESS>.area.network.net or something of that nature?
<bimberi> sholsinger: Freenode provide me with a cloak
<bimberi> !cloak | sholsinger
<ubotu> sholsinger: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sholsinger> bimberi: thx again :)
<bimberi> sholsinger: yw again :)
<sholsinger> the only difference between ubuntu and edubuntu is that it has extra learning-oriented packages installed, right?
<Megaqwerty> and a different theme, I believe
<Megaqwerty> Sorry, I thought I was done in here :-[
<Megaqwerty> I'm sure you can find all of the differences on www.edubuntu.com
<Megaqwerty> (If you need future help, please use my nick in your message so that gaim will alert me to your question.)
<sholsinger> Megaqwerty, I was really just aiming that question to anyone who was still awake in the channel :)
<Megaqwerty> Ah, very well then.
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<sampbar> hi all
<HedgeMage> hello
<sampbar> basically ive come here to ask a couple of questions...
<HedgeMage> go for it... I may be slow to respond, though... I'm working
<sampbar> i have joint problems which inhibits my ability to use a pen/write in school so i use a laptop (phillips x53) im running ubuntu on my home laptop and XP on my school laptop. But XP is starting to get slow/clogged up now and i will have to reinstall during the summer so...
<sampbar> (tell me if its cut off)
<sampbar> i was wondering whether it would be worth trying edubuntu and whether it would be suitable for my needs (basically word processor, excel & graphics editor) and it needs to be a fast boot up
<HedgeMage> sampbar: if you are worried about speed, I would try Xubuntu, then just add on any educational packages you need.
<HedgeMage> the window manager in xubuntu (xfce) is much lighter/faster than Gnome (the default wm in Edubuntu and Ubuntu)
<sampbar> yep ok
<HedgeMage> Also, you can't run excel on Ubuntu, but you can run OpenOffice Calc, which does the same thing, and can even read/write excel files if needed.
<sampbar> the other thing is, is there a 3d drawing thingy like google sketch up for ubuntu?
<sampbar> (very technical terms i know lol)
<HedgeMage> I don't know what google sketch does, but there is a great 3d modeling app called blender
<HedgeMage> blender was used to do some of the early work for Spider Man 2 for example
<cmonkey> blender is more a match for 3dmax/Maya
<sampbar> ok... basically sketchup you draw your item in 2d then it makes it easier to change it in to 3d
<cmonkey> sketchup is more of an easy architecture tool
<cmonkey> not sure of any linux alternatives
<cmonkey> there are a lot of CAD apps, but they would be more in depth than a sketchup replacement
<sampbar> its not essential... i can use my graphics tablet if need be
<cmonkey> wings3d is a sort of easy 3d modelling tool, not really for architecture though, if that was what you wanted
* HedgeMage goes back to work
<sampbar> its more for technical drawings in resistant materials (tech)
<effie_jayx> is there a way of instaling edubuntu on really old hardware :(
<effie_jayx> we don't have server we can use yet
<lns> Hey all!
<sampbar> hi
<lns> Can anyone verify that the instructions for upgrading the chroot for Edubuntu Feisty (at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLTSPUpgradeNotes) is the same for Ubuntu? If not, can anyone throw me a link? I can't seem to find Ubuntu specific LTSP chroot upgrade instructions.
<sampbar> bye all
<anco> Hey all
<anco> Is there anybody who can explain me the beneficial of downloading CD2 server addon cd
<anco> I tried it. on edubuntu website there is only written that it's easy to install cd2
<anco> well if I put it in my edubuntuserver nothing happens
<anco> If i look around in the cd the autostart.exe ???? .exe??? doesn't do anything
<anco> if I try to set it as a source to install things with synaptic than it isn't clear to me what programs will come from the cd2
<anco> I can't figure out yet what cd2 has to offer me
<anco> Normally I use synaptic to install whatever else I need from the internetdepots
<lns> hey everyone...
<lns> I just upgraded my AMD64 server to Feisty..and just did 'rm -r /opt/ltsp/i386', then 'ltsp-build-client --arch i386'. ltsp-build-client ended "abnormally" after this:
<lns> ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/fd' to `/proc/self/fd': File exists
<lns> error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally
<lns> But above that it says:
<lns> I: Configuring console-tools...
<lns> I: Configuring ubuntu-minimal...
<lns> I: Base system installed successfully.
<lns> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<lns> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<lns>         LANGUAGE = "en_US:en",
<lns>         LC_ALL = "en_US.UTF-8",
<lns>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<lns>     are supported and installed on your system.
<lns> ...
<lns> is this cause for concern?
<lns> ltsp-update-kernels seems to be borked as well...
<lns> $ sudo ltsp-update-kernels
<lns> Password:
<lns> Updating tftp directories for chroot: /opt/ltsp/i386
<lns> Skipping yaboot configuration. install yaboot package if you need it.
<lns> Skipping PXE configuration.  Install the syslinux package if you need it.
<lns> lns@UbuntuServer:~$
<lns> syslinux is installed....i dunno what's up
<lns>  ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/fd' to `/proc/self/fd': File exists
<lns> <lns> error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally
#edubuntu 2007-05-10
<Didius> Hi
<Didius> is there any hot potatoes alike for linux?
<lns> Didius, "hot potatoes"?
<Didius> Hot potatoes, a program to make excercices for pupils which they can make on the PC
<Didius> http://hotpot.uvic.ca/
<Didius> there is a wine linux version but well you know
<Didius> :d
<Didius> + it's closed source
<Didius> I tried eXe e-learning but that's not realy that good for closed questions
<lns> hmmm, i haven't heard of any
<lns> if there are, they're probably for the commandline/cureses =p
<lns> but i dunno, i could be wrong
<Didius> hot potatoes is very know though
<cmonkey> the main page says theyres a java version that runs in linux
<cmonkey> *there's
<allenm_> hello? anybody home?
<Didius> yes?
<Didius> i'm at home :d
<allenm_> is it usually this quite on the edubuntu irc channel
<Didius> i don't know :p
<Didius> wel hi countrymike :d
<countrymike> hello :-)
<allenm_> I'm looking for info about charter schools using edubuntu - hi mike
<Didius> excuse me for asking, but what are charter schools?
<allenm_> Sorry Didius. Type of public school in the US that's more independent then most public schools.
<Didius> what kind of information would u like?
<allenm_> is there an organization promoting the use of OSS for charter schools specifically.
<Didius> well in europe (belgium) there are. I don't know about the US though
<allenm_> do you know who I might be able to contact who might know that sort of thing? I'm new to Ubuntu, even newer to Edubuntu.
<Didius> how about the ubuntuforums.org?
<Didius> there's nothing in the edubuntu wiki about charter schools
<allenm_> I've been looking at the forums while we've been chatting and most of the topics are technical in nature. Is there a forum you'd recommend?
<Didius> perhaps the mailing list would be a good idea for this kind of question
<skipper> Hi everyone
<Didius> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-education
<allenm_> hi skipper
<Didius> hi skipper
<skipper> After a rocky start, I got my 7.04 server and 12 terminals connected!
<skipper> hi n2diy
<allenm_> skipper, was that install for a school?
<cliebow> allenm_:might ask dtrask..he may have a good handle on new england..
<cliebow> i have installs for several public schools here in Maine
<allenm_> cliebow: I'm from the Detroit area. While poking around on the wiki I came across LOCO's. Turns out I know some of the guys in the Detroit area LOCO.
<cliebow> jammcq:who created ltsp..is in Waterford
<cliebow> anyway..if you google for dtrask//you'll coime up eith an email addy
<allenm_> I know the guy from our MUG meetings. I guess that tells me who I ought to contact. :)
<cliebow> big jim..yep
<allenm_> jammcq: thanks. my last comment was directed at you.
<cliebow> he is asleep..in Spain
<cliebow> i'd wager
<allenm_> yup. he did a video feed from spain yesterday and interviewed a Mark Shuttleworth and a couple of other Ubuntu guys.
<cliebow> a mark shuttleworth is the guy behind ALl of this
<allenm_> I know. The "a" was a slip of the keyboard. They were showing off Intel's version of the OLPC. The audio was bad so I couldn't hear much about it though.
<skipper>  /msg allenm_ Yeah, I experimenting with doing away with my windoz machines.  The handwriting is on the wall.  My older ME machines need other software.
<allenm_> personal windows machine or where that LTSP install went in?
<allenm_> darn, that was for skipper
<skipper> allenm_ I built up a server with a 2 G processor and 2 G of ram.  All of the terminal servers are my old 400 MHZ windows ME machines.  So far it is running beautifully!
<skipper> allenm_Oops, The terminal server Clients are older machines.
<cliebow> me is not an operating system...8`)
<n2diy> Hello Skipper, just walked in the door.
<allenm_> I've got to go as well. Bye all.
<xeratule> I just install edubuntu 64 and the Education suite is missing.  Is there a fix for that?
<xeratule> all of them are missing
<cliebow> xeratule, osnt there an addon cd?
<xeratule> thanks I just insert the cd in the drive and the synaptic package manager popup I deselect the servers and install all the missing package
<xeratule> I will write a fix in the forum
<cliebow> xeratule, so you are ok?
<xeratule> Yes thanks
<bimberi> cliebow: I've seen a couple of people report here that the Edubuntu Desktop CD doesn't actually install the Educational apps that are available in the LiveCD environment.  I encouraged one of them to report a bug - but I'm struggling to find it.
<cliebow> bimberi, i see..we'll have to get ogra on it..i am not so familiar
<bimberi> cliebow: Here's a forum discussion on it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416615 .  I think I'll report the bug - even though I haven't experienced it personally (because I haven't used the Desktop CD)
<cliebow> seems like a plam..
<bimberi> :)
<xeratule> I posted the fix in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2625494#post2625494
<bimberi> Reported as bug 113719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113719 in ubiquity "Edubuntu Feisty Desktop CD install doesn't install the education suite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113719
* Feldegast is trying to find a 640x480 screenshot of the edubuntu bootscreen (the one with the progress bar)
<chris-t4> can you grab one from my video at http://www.learningelectric.com/edubuntu.html
<chris-t4> The videos are 640 x 480
<Feldegast> tyvm :)
<Feldegast> i have grub screens for ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu so far here http://www.kde-look.org/usermanager/search.php?username=feldegast&action=contents
<bonbonthejon> Feldegast: I already use your Kubuntu one! :)
<bonbonthejon> how do I get edubuntu server to give out IPs with DHCP
<Feldegast> enable the dhcpd i guess
<Feldegast> the video's are of the boot process, rather than the install process?
<bonbonthejon> dhcpd won't start
<Feldegast> oh
<Feldegast> the video looks like it is for 6.10 and not 7.04
<Feldegast> the logo's changed
<chris-t4> I think there is a brief shot of the boot screen with the progress bar at the end of the installation video. I don't know if the logo on that screen is the current one though.
<Feldegast> it's the one from 6.10
* Feldegast really doesn't want to have to installed edubuntu for 1 screen shot
<chris-t4> Sorry. I havn't installed the latest version, only updated. Do you think the video is still useful or have there been too many changes?
<Feldegast> no idea as i never installed edubuntu before
<Feldegast> i know the kubuntu 7.04 install is graphical and only asked 3 or 4 questions
<Feldegast> ....havn't done a text install of ubuntu since 4.0x
<Feldegast> 4.01
<Feldegast> chris-t4 do u instend to upgrade edubuntu?
<chris-t4> I have already done this on my machine at work. I'm running in a virtual machine.
* Feldegast uses vmware to get screen grabs
<Feldegast> but i think i have managed to find something google doesn't have
* Feldegast hates when that happens
<chris-t4> Hard to believe that it's not there anywhere.
<Feldegast> i think the problem is the "only 2 image results per domain" issue
<Feldegast> as a result i am not finding anything relevent
<chris-t4> is it a red progress bar? I found an image with that.
<Feldegast> it's a gradient one i asume
<Feldegast> not a single solid colour
<Feldegast> ....that's if it follows the same as the other 3
<Feldegast> got it :D
<Feldegast> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Artwork/Archives/7%2e04?highlight=%287.04%29
* Feldegast wonders why that's not googleable
<Feldegast> oh wait that's just ubuntu :(
<Feldegast> the artwork for edubuntu seams to be missing
<chris-t4> I can't find it anywhere either. Sorry I can't stay I've got to go to bed. Good luck with your search.
<Feldegast> k ty :)
<Feldegast> anyone alive in here?
<cmonkey> maybe
<Meshezabeel> sort of
<Feldegast> anyone with edububntu inside vmware?
<Feldegast> i know a long shot but hey worth a shot
<Feldegast> guess not :(
<bimberi> Feldegast: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=784&slide=3
<bimberi> Feldegast: er, http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=784&slide=2
* Feldegast clicks
<Feldegast> ty
* Feldegast will make the grub screen soon
<bimberi> !screenshots-#edubunti is <reply> Screenshots of Edubuntu 7.04 are available at http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=784&slide=1
<ubotu> I'll remember that, bimberi
<bimberi> argh
* bimberi will fix in /query
<bimberi> !screenshots
<ubotu> Screenshots of Edubuntu 7.04 are available at http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=784&slide=1
<kgoetz> hh
<kgoetz> *heh
<bimberi> hi kgoetz :)
<kgoetz> hi bimberi :)
<kgoetz> sorry about lag, at itshare ;)
* kgoetz thinks itshares 'post dapper install' script needs some dieting
<bimberi> :)
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> how are you goign mat?
<kgoetz> *going mate
<bimberi> Very well thanks, wishing I could install Feisty on this PC.  It has to have Dapper because I can only get the driver for its winmodem compiled for Dapper.
<bimberi> How about you? Been following UDS?
<kgoetz> bugger. winmodems are hateful things. i assume a laptop?
<bimberi> nah, a PCI modem in a desktop
<kgoetz> i'm goign ok, theres a few things i should have ben doing that i havent so i'm not great.
<kgoetz> as for UDS, no. i havent really. catch a few people now and then
<kgoetz> but mainly no
<bimberi> k
<bimberi> i've tried the voip but the sound quality isn't great
<kgoetz> voip is just more commitment then i can expend - both setup and horrible latncies :)
<Feldegast> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=58003 <- 1 edubuntu 7.04 branded grub screen
<Feldegast> my work (for now) is done, enjoy
<willvdl> anyone seen pips1?
* highvoltage saw him go up the stairs about an hour ago
<Burgundavia> willvdl: shall we chat today about doc stuff?
<willvdl> Burgundavia, yeah, hope too.
<willvdl> have gone through with Jordan etc. at some length. would be good to hear your ideas too
<willvdl> Burgundavia, let me know when you free
<willvdl> ogra, check jim :)
<Burgundavia> willvdl: will do. do you have anything today?
<willvdl> Burgundavia, doesn't look like it
<willvdl> jsut need a quick swim sometime this afternoon :)
<Burgundavia> lucky bastard :)
<willvdl> well, my stuff I'm subscribed too is just not getting scheduled...
<ogra> willvdl, no need to i hear his snoring since 20min already ;)
<hca> Help help!!!!   Hi there can anyone help me to add fonts to the fonts folder??? to edubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> for a single user?
<hca> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> open nautilus -> Ctrl+l -> type 'fonts:/// -> enter
<hca> ok done that
<hca> how do I save into the folder now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> copy the files into it
<hca> It won't allow me to copy the files
<hca> I see the other files in the font folder are locked -->  have a little lock picture on it
<hca> Is it a permissions problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. yes.
<hca> how can i overcome it?
<hca> I am the administrator on the PC
<Kamping_Kaiser> gksudo nautilus would work
<hca> do i type that in terminal?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, or press alt+f2, and type it in there
<hca> ok I'll try
<hca> It gives me permision to the font folder (ie the little locks are gone)   But still wont allow me to copy
<hca> ???
<hca> h
* Kamping_Kaiser shrug. look in the wiki, i dont know then
<countrymike> lots o' people quittin' 4 the night
<countrymike> lots o' people quittin' 4 the nite
<countrymike> lots o' people quittin'
<countrymike> lots o' people
<countrymike> lots
<countrymike> l
<countrymike> pipedream ... that's s cool nick
<pygi> hi folks
<pygi> hi js and ogra
<pipedream> it's ok
<ogra> hey
<jsgotangco> hey pygi how's it going
<pygi> jsgotangco, pretty good, a bit sick but oh well :)
<pygi> you?
<jsgotangco> not bad, i've started to turnover my work to my staff since I am leaving my office next week, so a bit tired
<pygi> right :)
<jsgotangco> i'll have lots of free time starting next week!
<pygi> hehe
<pygi> wanna code? :P
<pygi> I have lots of tasks :)
<AnRkey> can anyone here help me with pxe booting ubuntu install?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<AnRkey> can any1 help my with booting ubuntu installer via pxe?
<pygi> AnRkey, please state the nature of your medical emergency
<AnRkey> hi pygi
<AnRkey> trying to boot ubuntu installer via pxe
<AnRkey> using ris to boot it
<AnRkey> it's working sortof
<AnRkey> following this guide
<AnRkey> http://www.krikkit.net/howtos/boot_debian_installer_images_via_pxe_over_ris.html
<AnRkey> the initrd.gz file is the root file system right?
<pygi> RIS= that window thingy
<AnRkey> yeah
<pygi> windows*
<pygi> ergh, /me never worked with that :-/
<pygi> ok, so what's the problem?
<AnRkey> i can't change the dhcp here to linux so i have to accept winblows
<AnRkey> well it's booting from the kernel ok
<AnRkey> but the filesystem is not loading
<pygi> any error?
<AnRkey> i don't think the rootimage is the correct file
<AnRkey> one sec
<pygi> you got right images for (edu)buntu)
<pygi> ?
<AnRkey> is says please append correct "root=" boot option
<AnRkey> well using ubuntu installer atm not edubuntu
<AnRkey> but that shouldnt matter
<pygi> nod
<AnRkey> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ << what file is the root image that the howto is saying to use
<pygi> lemme see if Marty is here :)
<AnRkey> if i can get this working then i think i can even get ubuntu to boot over the network :D
<AnRkey> so maybe boot edubuntu off ris
<AnRkey> just point it to the ubuntu box from ris :D
<AnRkey> that would make me very happy
<pygi> yes, yes, I'm hunting Marty :)
<pygi> wait ^^
<pygi> AnRkey, ehm, question ... can you read spanish, or shall I translate to you?
<AnRkey> one sec
<pygi> (/me found an article)
<pygi> AnRkey, tell when you're back ^_^
<AnRkey> soz, on phone
<frustratedwithed> The out of the box thin-client idea is really not true
<pygi> :P
<pygi> why not? :)
<frustratedwithed> I have been struggling with a simple set up, where I have an AMD64 box with an eth0 for the thin-client network, eth1 for the internet
<frustratedwithed> I follow all the instructions I can find, but when
<frustratedwithed> the clients, which have PXE ethernet cards try to connect, they don] t see the dhcp server
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, have you checked your dhcp server is running?
<frustratedwithed> again eth0 is reserved is connected to the LTSP terminals switch, and eth1 is connected to the internet through a router
<pygi> you checked dhcp server, you rebuilded ssh keys, you did all the necessary debugging steps to assure problems is not of any hardware nature, or your misconfiguration of anything? :)
<frustratedwithed> I did an ifconfig and this is what I get: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:D1:47:14
<frustratedwithed>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<frustratedwithed>           RX packets:142 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<frustratedwithed>           TX packets:149 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<frustratedwithed>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<frustratedwithed>           RX bytes:49132 (47.9 KiB)  TX bytes:49374 (48.2 KiB)
<frustratedwithed>           Interrupt:22 Base address:0xd400
<frustratedwithed> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:01:5C:18:B2
<frustratedwithed>           inet addr:192.168.0.254  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<frustratedwithed>           inet6 addr: fe80::216:1ff:fe5c:18b2/64 Scope:Link
<frustratedwithed>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Kamping_Kaiser> *do not* flood the channel
<frustratedwithed>           RX packets:3571 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<frustratedwithed>           TX packets:1896 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<frustratedwithed>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<frustratedwithed>           RX bytes:3013866 (2.8 MiB)  TX bytes:210150 (205.2 KiB)
<frustratedwithed>           Interrupt:17 Base address:0x4000
<frustratedwithed> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<frustratedwithed>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<frustratedwithed>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<pygi> OMG!
<frustratedwithed>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<frustratedwithed>           RX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<pygi> don't do that !
<frustratedwithed>           TX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<frustratedwithed>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<frustratedwithed>           RX bytes:5672 (5.5 KiB)  TX bytes:5672 (5.5 KiB)
<pygi> dude, dude
<Kamping_Kaiser> you dont have an ip on eth0...
<pygi> highvoltage, where's that bot of yours :-/
<pygi> plus, don't paste here
<Kamping_Kaiser> !pastebin | frustratedwithed
<ubotu> frustratedwithed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frustratedwithed> OK, sorry, here is the pasted link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20165/
<AnRkey> back
<AnRkey> pygi,
<AnRkey> sorry mate
<pygi> AnRkey, no worries
<AnRkey> my life is not my own
<pygi> well, I got an idea how to solve your problem ^_^
<AnRkey> do tell
<AnRkey>  :P
<pygi> you'll have to trust me since I never tried this :P
<AnRkey> ok, trust installed :D
<pygi> ok, so you created all the necessary things like subdirectories (/templates, bla,bla, bla) and whatever?
<AnRkey> yeah
<AnRkey> done
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, you have no IP on eth0
<AnRkey> it's booting fine too
<Kamping_Kaiser> so of course dhcp (and therefore clients) arnt working
<AnRkey> it can't load the root filesystem at this stage though
<pygi> got the netboot cd AnRkey ?
<pygi> (let's just go on pls)
<AnRkey> no but i can get it quick
<pygi> ehm, not netboot sec
<frustratedwithed> Kamping: I don't think you need one, because that is the one serving the DCHP to the LTSP terminals, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, wrong
<pygi> I meant netboot AnRkey
<AnRkey> pygi, netboot.tar.gz?
<pygi> that, yes :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you absolutely positively require an ip, and you absoltely positively need it to be a constant one.
<AnRkey> got it
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you need to set DHCP to listen on the subnet you just gave eth0 and restart the service
<pygi> AnRkey, ok, so you have:  \RemoteInstall\Setup\Whatever\Images\PXELinux\i386\templates
<pygi> uncompress it there
<frustratedwithed> Kamping: So, now eth0 is set as Roaming Mode Enabled by default by the installer
<AnRkey> ok giving that a try, brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> whatever that means
<Kamping_Kaiser> i asume its a feistyism
<pygi> AnRkey, kk
<mcsd> can someone help I have a tar.gz file I am trying to extract but get this for some files "cannot mknod: Operation not permitted"
<frustratedwithed> So, if set eth1 to 192.168.0.254, what should eth0 be?
<pygi> AnRkey, tar xfz netboot.tar.gz should do the trick if you can do it from linux :P
<pygi> mcsd, tar xvzf bla.tar.gz :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, anything not in 192.168.0.0/24
<mcsd> xvzf? do you have documentation that explains this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> (ie192.168.1.0/24)
<pygi> mcsd, just try ^^
<mcsd> no I trust you just wanted to learn more
<ogra> mcsd, man tar ;)
<pygi> indeed ^_^
<frustratedwithed> Kamping: I'll try that, thanks
<pygi> ogra, we're going to get (probably) gPXE book this year, yay :-D
<ogra> great to see so much going on here while everyone is busy in sevilla
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ogra . good to see you
<pygi> well ... a lot more things going behind the scenes ;)
<pygi> AnRkey, you're supposed to get two issues due to NTFS not supporting symlinks. We'll bypass by copying files:
<pygi>  ./pxelinux.cfg - > ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg
<pygi>  ./pxelinux.0 - > ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.0
<pygi> so you know what you need to copy ^_^
<pygi> ok, so now we need to create pxelinux.sif in the same templates folder
<pygi> The archives .sif comprise of the system of remote installation of Windows, are of flat text i indicate the routes to us, labels i others
<pygi> and you should know how to create one, if not tell me but I'm a bit short on time right now
<pygi> net stop binlsvc
<pygi> net start binlsvc
<pygi> then issue those to restart BINL
<pygi> after the clients are up:
<pygi> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<pygi> sudo dhclient eth0
<pygi> sudo apt-get update
<pygi> (edit sources.list prior if you need)
<pygi> and now install whatever your heart desires ^_^
<pygi> if this works, please shoot me a mail at mario dot danic at gmail dot com
<pygi> thanks ^_^
<AnRkey> pygi, all done and working
<AnRkey> that howto needs updating
<pygi> AnRkey, congrats, thanks :)
<pygi> AnRkey, don't worry ... I'll write an article ;)
<AnRkey> this time the paths did not match so i fixed that my moving a few things
<AnRkey> gonna add a howto to my blog
<pygi> AnRkey, yes, I told you to do so :P
<pygi> AnRkey, problem is that symlinks aren't supported on ntfs
<AnRkey> pygi, if you write one email me the addy
<AnRkey> pygi, anrkey@gmail.com
<AnRkey> pygi, thanks so very much mate :D
<pygi> AnRkey, just email me :) This way I won't remember ;)
<mcsd> in gnome why do files have a green foot graphic when they are all different file types?
<pygi> AnRkey, and put your blog link in there as well. You're most welcome ^_^
<pygi> glad that experiment worked ;)
<AnRkey> pygi,  pm me your email addy
<pygi> done
<AnRkey> well i think allot of people are gonna be happy that this can work
<pygi> mcsd, because the gnome is all about the foots!
<AnRkey> cool
<frustratedwithed> Kimping: I tried what you suggested, but it still didn't work.  Here is the pastbin link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20168/
<AnRkey> gotta run, my boss is getting restless
<pygi> AnRkey, well, I can work with you to create a sane article if you wish.
<AnRkey> later
<pygi> AnRkey, sure, laters
<AnRkey> will drop u an email soo
<AnRkey> n
<AnRkey> ciao
<pygi> kk
<frustratedwithed> Sorry I meant Kamping
<pygi> frustratedwithed, make sure you've killed all the bugs in your configuration. I'm sure things are not that hard :)
<pygi> things are relatively trivial when you get to the core of them
<pygi> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser adds Kamping to highlights list
<frustratedwithed> pygi: thanks for the suggestion.  can you be be more specific as to which bugs you refer? Is there a list?
<pygi> frustratedwithed, in my head usually, yes :
<pygi> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, pastebin /etc/ltsp/whateverthisfileis, and /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
* Kamping_Kaiser grins. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> i went over this about 24 hours ago with someoen else ;)
<frustratedwithed> As for the configuration, I just inserted the AMD64 CD and followed the instructions
* Kamping_Kaiser should look up what he said last night
<pygi> frustratedwithed, if you can't fix it by tonight, we'll get it solved then
<frustratedwithed> Kamping: in a minute
<pygi> I have to deliver two presentations now, so :OP
<Kamping_Kaiser> pygi, uds? good luck
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser, not UDS :)
<pygi> I'm not there ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> pygi, next time perhaps ;)
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser, nah, didn't apply
<mcsd> sorry but how do you remove a directory with sub folders and files?
<pygi> last time I did, was accepted, and didn't go :P
<pygi> mcsd, rm -rf folder/
<Kamping_Kaiser> pygi, hehehe.
<pygi> mcsd, please do read some manuals ;)
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser, well, just you laugh ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mcsd, and be *very* careful with -f
<Kamping_Kaiser> pygi, i will :P
<mcsd> pygi sorry I read the rmdir instead
<pygi> mcsd, don't you worry here. But people might flame, so do read some nice manuals :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> my world just crashed!!, what the heck happened there >.<
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser, kick :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> pygi, i'd apreiciate you not kicking me from my GDM again :P
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser, agreed, for now :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
* pygi wasn't here for a very long time
<pygi> well, it's still all the same :)
<pygi> but some old people left :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> apropos + man -K = win
<pygi> don't get it, but I blame one week of not sleeping :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apropos+ man -K are ways of searching man pages
<pygi> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> relevent to your conversation, i feel :)
<pygi> oh well :P
<pygi> got it xD
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, what was the last thing you said to me? i crahsed out
<pygi> hehe
<pygi> he said nothing :P
<pygi> <frustratedwithed> Kamping: in a minute
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, lol.
<frustratedwithed> Kamping: here is the pastebin for /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20172/
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, your dhcp server currently listens on your eth1 - where your internet is. you ahve to change it (i'll show you)
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20174/
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser, that's a bad way :)
<pygi> you should have given him a sed line ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> pygi, i want to go to bed....
<frustratedwithed> Kamping: I'll try that, thanks. I'll be back
<frustratedwithed> sed line?
<pygi> frustratedwithed, ignore me :)
<frustratedwithed> pygi: I am in JST time, where are you?
<pygi> freet15, GMT+2 right now I think
<frustratedwithed> Kamping: I tried your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf and
<frustratedwithed> then sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<frustratedwithed> but got the following error
<frustratedwithed> Address range 192.168.10.50 to 192.168.0.250, netmask 255.255.255.0 spans multiple subnets!
<Kamping_Kaiser> then fix it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i made a typo in /your/ config. do your bit and unstuff it :)
<frustratedwithed> I guess it doesn' t like the 192.168.10.50 to 192.168.0.250, so I'll fix it
<Kamping_Kaiser> the 10 should be a 1
<Kamping_Kaiser> and the 0.250 should be 1.250
* pygi had an privilege to send first message through world-first telepathy CLI client :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder how  i let that slip through
<Kamping_Kaiser> pygi, i havent recieved it yet :P
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser, not to you :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> </3 :p
<frustratedwithed> Got it, it restarted, I'll check the clients connections
<pygi> laters folks ;)
<pygi> gotta go
<pygi> I'm late :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate, good luck
<bddebian> Heya
<Kamping_Kaiser> bddebian, hi mate
<bddebian> Hi Kamping_Kaiser
<frustratedwithed> KK: Great!  I am getting somewhere!  The client finally sees the DHCP and gets an IP, however, I get an error that it can't find the TFTP file.
<frustratedwithed> I remember reading somewhere that I have to add a file for the clients somewhere, but I can't remember what or where...
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, you sure you actually followed the instructions for setting stuff up?
<frustratedwithed> any ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try sudo ltsp-build-client
<Kamping_Kaiser> with whatever options it needs (i dont have an ltsp server handy)
<frustratedwithed> I have been reading instructions for over a week, thus my screen name
<frustratedwithed> haven't slept for 3 days straight
<frustratedwithed> installed 5 times from scratch,..
<frustratedwithed> instructions are scarce and all over the place
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you link me to hte instructions you were following?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds like they need to be double checked
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo ltsp-build-client is all you need by the look of it, it should auto build it
<frustratedwithed> http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted  http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/server.html  http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/ltsp-theory.html  etc, etc, etc,...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm ok
<frustratedwithed> KK: my server is an AMD64, but my clients are i386.  When I sudo ltsp-build-client, I get an error that /opt/lstp/amd64 already exists and should be removed, should I?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your clients are i386 you need to build with --arch=ie86
<Kamping_Kaiser> *i386
<frustratedwithed> sudo ltsp-build-client --arch=i386   ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<frustratedwithed> KK: it is building now, it seems that it will work this time.  BTW, I am in Japan trying at a university working with some of my students to try to promote Edubuntu at the JHS and HS here.
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, then your in a similar timezone to me. i dont feel so bad about missing my sleep *heh*
<frustratedwithed> On a different note, is there a way to use VMware to start LTSP clients on Mac/Win2000/XP/Vista?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have no idea of that one
<frustratedwithed> I have a lab, with multiple platforms and some of them are pretty good machines I don't want to waste a thin clients
<frustratedwithed> Which country are you at?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i susepct you could. you would have to change some NFS server settings, and get the clients to boot through a gateway (i asume thats what vmware would make the hsots)
<Kamping_Kaiser> frustratedwithed, you can use ltsp to boot the local system
<Kamping_Kaiser> australia
<frustratedwithed> Aussie, heh?
<frustratedwithed> Cool!
* Feldegast waves to the fellow Aussie
<frustratedwithed> What do you mean you can use ltsp to boot the local system?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can boot a machine over ltsp into a menu like grub, which will then let you boot a windows computer
<Kamping_Kaiser> not srue about macs
<frustratedwithed> Do you meant that I have to start the system as a thin client and then somehow go to the local system?
<frustratedwithed> Sort of like a dual partition?
<frustratedwithed> Sorry, dual boot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> you /can/ do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> you dont /have/ to
<frustratedwithed> toscalix for dual boot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats that?
<frustratedwithed> I don't know.  You said <meduxa is now known as toscalix>
<frustratedwithed> LOL, I see,....
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<frustratedwithed> KK:  Yeah, it works!!!!
<frustratedwithed> Thank you very, very, very, very, muuuuuchhhh!!!
<toscalix> I can make a dual boot. In the mornig I choose beeing a geek or a normal guy
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are you atm?
<toscalix> yes
<frustratedwithed> LOL
<frustratedwithed> Wait, something seems to have gone wrong :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<frustratedwithed> The thin client machine tried to load edubuntu, I got the splash window with the Edubuntu logo and the progress bar,
<frustratedwithed> but then it went into a single blinking cursor
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure the chroot finished building?
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you run ltsp-update-keys and ltsp-update-kernels ?
<frustratedwithed> My thin client is a Pentium 3 900Mhz with 318MB memory
<frustratedwithed> Yes, I got the message LTSP client installation completed successfully
<Kamping_Kaiser> run those two commands and reboot the client
<frustratedwithed> KK: where is the directory for the commands?
<Kamping_Kaiser> directory?
<frustratedwithed> yes, when I sudo ltsp-update-keys I get command not found error
<frustratedwithed> should I apt-get install them?
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless the tool is removed from fesity, thats what you ahve to run
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, its sshkeys
<frustratedwithed> OK, I aproposed ltsp and got ltsp-update-sshkeys, is that what you mean?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kgoetz@server:~$ ltsp
<Kamping_Kaiser> ltsp-build-client    ltsp-update-kernels
<Kamping_Kaiser> ltspfs               ltsp-update-sshkeys
<Kamping_Kaiser> so -kernels and -sshkeys is what you need to run
<frustratedwithed> got it
<frustratedwithed> I still get the same behavior of single blinking cursor on top-left
<Kamping_Kaiser> after running both commands and rebooting the client?
<frustratedwithed> yeap,  I run -kernels and got message about updating /var/lib/tftpboot directories for chroot: /opt/ltsp/i386
<frustratedwithed> I run the -sshkeys command and got nothing
<frustratedwithed> then I reboot the client and got the same blinking cursor after splash screen
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm supprised you get nothing, but ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> check /var/log/syslog to see if nfs is working
<Kamping_Kaiser> infact, restart nfs, its entirely posible it isnt runing
<Kamping_Kaiser> *running
<frustratedwithed> It seems to be running
<frustratedwithed> How do I restart nfs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<frustratedwithed> stopped [ok] , unexported [ok] , started [ok]   will try client again
<frustratedwithed> KK: same behavior after restart.  Noticed some errors in syslog, but too large to for pastebin
<Kamping_Kaiser> to large for pastebin?
<frustratedwithed> I copied a portion into the pastebin where I can see the errors
<frustratedwithed> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20185/
<frustratedwithed> The DHCPDiscover, DHCPOffer, DHCPRequest, DCHPPack sequence goes on for a long time and then it just stops
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have nfs issues, the dhcp is fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant help with the nfs though
<frustratedwithed> KK: thanks, I'll go to bed now and try again in the morning.  Thanks for the help, I never thought a splash screen would be enough, but I think I am a lot farther than when I started
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries, hope it helps
<Kamping_Kaiser> *eyes off bed himself*
<frustratedwithed> In any case, not an out-of-the-box experience, but that definitely educational, thus the name EDUbuntu ;->
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<frustratedwithed> KK: one final question, isn't it possible that eth0 and eth1 are switched some how?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can use iftab to swap them around in software.
<frustratedwithed> That is, eth0 should be the terminal dhcp server and eth1 should be the internet card, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats how i have it set up at work
<Kamping_Kaiser> its more logical to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can swap the cables over, and swap the interfaces in iftab and you sholu dbe good to go
<Kamping_Kaiser> *should be
<frustratedwithed> just read the man for iftab
<frustratedwithed> I guess I am more sleepy than I realize.  Do I have to issue an iftab command or change the /etc/iftab file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> /etc/iftab.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure what happens after feisty when it gets removed. probalby gets done in /etc/network/interfaces
<frustratedwithed> do I need to restart dhcpd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> after changing the file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> all network related services
<frustratedwithed> yes
<frustratedwithed> do I need to restart anything at all?
<frustratedwithed> No splash this time after restarting client
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you switched your network cables?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm, actually not sure if you should have to
* Kamping_Kaiser claims tiredness
<frustratedwithed> I did switch network cables, but just switched them back
<frustratedwithed> KK: I'll go to sleep now, it is past midnight, maybe you should to.  I'll try tomorrow
<Kamping_Kaiser> past midnight? its 1am
<Drizzo> it's 5 pm ;-)
<Drizzo> kind of point of view :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<skipper> Hi everyone, I have a problem
<skipper> When I run the Thin Client Manager it pegs the cpu at 100%
<skipper> I am running 12 terminal server clients on 7.04
<skipper> Without the manager running I am at 20% on cpu usage.
<highvoltage> ogra: do you know what happened to the guy that did this: http://hpfteam.free.fr/graphisme-libre/?q=node/23 ?
<highvoltage> ogra: he seems to be quite talented, perhaps we should pull him in again?
<ogra> again ?
<ogra> i dont remember him
<highvoltage> well, he posted them last year. and in an email I have from him he said he sent those to you
<highvoltage> LaserJock: welcome back!
<skipper> I still need some help
<Feldegast> where should i upload grub splashscreens for edubuntu?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: hi
<LaserJock> highvoltage: have you seen ogra around?
* ogra waves
<LaserJock> oli!
<ogra> how was your flight ?
<LaserJock> long
<ogra> good to see you made it
<LaserJock> it was over 24hrs total
<Feldegast> what does edubuntu use....kde, gnome, xfce....?
<LaserJock> gnome
<Feldegast> ty
<LaserJock> ogra: I just wanted to say, I marked edubuntu-addon-enhancements as Drafting
<LaserJock> ogra: because I didn't want it scheduled if the discussion was done
<LaserJock> but do need to get more info from mvo?
<LaserJock> I think I could probably draft it with what I have now
<RichEd> hi HedgeMage
<LaserJock> hi RichEd
<RichEd> hello LaserJock ... good to be home ?
<LaserJock> well, except for I'm flying out in about 7 hrs ... yeah :-)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: ouch!
<LaserJock> the ouch was that I didn't sleep the night before the flight
<LaserJock> since I had to get up at 4:00am
<LaserJock> and I was talking with moquist
<RichEd> ?? where are you now ... still here at UDS ?
<LaserJock> no
<RichEd> at an airport somewhere then /
<LaserJock> I'm flying with my wife to my little brother's wedding this afternoon
<LaserJock> I got home late last night
<RichEd> where is the wedding
<LaserJock> Montana
<LaserJock> about 1000 miles away
<LaserJock> that's why I couldn't stay for all of UDS
<RichEd> ah ... cowboy territory
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> anybody here from David Trask?
<LaserJock> I last saw him at the Sevilla airport
<HedgeMage> hi RichEd
<HedgeMage> What's up?
<LaserJock> lots of fun stuff I think
<HedgeMage> cool
<LaserJock> they must be doing something right now
<LaserJock> there were lots of education people
<LaserJock> schooltool and moodle developers
<HedgeMage> :) interesting
<LaserJock> Intel people with their Classmate PC
<HedgeMage> Very nifty.
<HedgeMage> I do miss edubuntu... once hubby's out of the army and things settle down I may have more free time (theoretically).
<LaserJock> awesome
<LaserJock> we talked a fair amount about edubuntu docs
<RichEd> LaserJock: intel with *our* classmate pc ;)
<RichEd> they just make the metal and plastic bits
<RichEd> we make it eductional
<LaserJock> there needs to be lots more educational apps developed for it I think
<LaserJock> lots of things for people to do
<LaserJock> I hope they're able to build a nice open source development community around it
<LaserJock> edubuntu would make an excellent platform for that, IMO
<chris-t4> May I ask what is Edubuntu's plan for the classmate? Will the standard desktop install work well on the machine?
<LaserJock> it already does
<chris-t4> super
<LaserJock> ogra installed it a couple days ago
<LaserJock> compiz even works on it
<LaserJock> there are a couple hardware issues I think, wireless card for instance
<LaserJock> but it runs without modification
<LaserJock> but it basically takes all of the storage space
<LaserJock> so I think the plan is to use a squashfs like a liveCD
<RichEd> LaserJock: there is a forum wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla/ClassmatePC
<RichEd> you will not be able to install a standard edubuntu off a cd
<LaserJock> maybe eventually if they get 4GB flash disks
<RichEd> it wil be a special .iso or download or whatever, trimmed for small storage and probably some screen real estate stavings in some configs
<chris-t4> Thanks RichEd. I'm interested in this also.
<RichEd> chris-t4: add yourself to the wiki page if you want news
<skipper> Anyone here?
<highvoltage> /names :)
<RichEd> skipper: i'm not
<RichEd> chris-t4: see msg
<RichEd> how can we help skipper ?
<skipper> I am running 7.04 and when I try to run the Thin Client Manager it pegs by cpu usage to 100%
<RichEd> skipper: get into #ltsp and ask there ... the main core people live there, but are at the summit with us in spain
<chris-t4> I will try and add myself to the page.
<skipper> With 12 clients connected and the Thin client Manager not running I run at about 20% cpu usage
<RichEd> look for ogra, sbalneav, or jammcq
<RichEd> chris-t4: mail me if you can't : richard@ubuntu.com
<skipper> Will do, thanks!
<RichEd> bye for now
<ogra> RichEd, ?
<RichEd> yessir mr ogra sir
<ogra> you pinged
<RichEd> was looking for help for skipper ... he's now in #ltsp asking there
<mpytasz> hi ogra,
<ogra> ah, ok, we're quite busy here, seems we found the slowdown
<mpytasz> I have some observations (wacom related), you might be interested in - In Lifebook T4210 (we talked about in Jesi) it does not work out of the box in ubuntu. The solution is development branch of linuxwacom - it is not upported in stable.
<mpytasz> although 7.04 does boot on it now (in contrast to 6.10 cd)
<LaserJock> ogra: did you see my question about the addon CD spec?
<ogra> LaserJock, all fine, i'll look throuhg it tomorrow, if we're not done yet i'll manage to have a talk with mvo aside ...
<LaserJock> ok, thanks
<LaserJock> ok, I'm off
<willvdl> HedgeMage, hey
<HedgeMage> hi willvdl
<willvdl> RichEd just mentioned you'd be keen to help out on the drupal side :)
<HedgeMage> willvdl: sure thing. :)
<willvdl> HedgeMage, excellent news.
<HedgeMage> willvdl: I'm busy as heck, but I'd love to make time for edubuntu's Drupal needs... I miss you guys :)
<willvdl> good. to hear. We're specing some stuff at the mo and hope to make it as bite-sized as possible
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: howdy!
<HedgeMage> willvdl: cool.
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: howdy :)
<nealmcb> Some colleagues of mine in Colorado, US have just started planning a presentation for a Technology in Education conference in Colorado in june:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JimHutchinson
<unimatrix9> hello there
<nealmcb> I'm wondering what similar info is out there, and if the edubuntu wiki would be a better place to plan this.  if so, where?
<mcsd> is there a good wiki out there for making a live cd?  I have this which is very brief using Paul's Boot CD but I cannot seem to make it work http://www.geocities.com/potato.geo/pbcd.html#download
<mcsd> it keeps telling me /dev/loop1 is not a block device proceed y/n
<unimatrix9> mcsd what kind of livecd?
<unimatrix9> what would you like to do with the livecd?
<mcsd> unimatrix9: I have edubuntu 6.10 installed along with beryl (the cube) and would like to make an live cd image of the install
<mcsd> I have removed programs from edubuntu like gaim and want to restrict terminal access for general users and add printers and network settings
<mcsd> !live
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<nealmcb> mcsd: my guess is that #ubuntu would be a better channel for your question.
<nealmcb> See Technology in Education conference in Colorado - https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ColoradoTIE - I moved the information from the page I pointed to before.
<pygi> Kamping_Kaiser, did you solve that dude's problem? :)
<yimmmmy> help s\logical disk error o
<yimmmmy> and squashfserror
<yimmmmy> dont know hwat to do
<yimmmmy> :(""""
<yimmmmy> ubutu screen loads but then frezes and mouse wont move
<yimmmmy> can any one help me
<imjones> helllo
<imjones> i need help bad
<imjones> i got a squash error and logical disk error i dont know what they mean
<imjones> ????????????
<imjones> hello
<HedgeMage> imjones: I think everyone's out to lunch... activity should pick up again in a little while
<imjones> crap
<imjones> i neeed help
<imjones> i dont wnat my pc to be a 345 ound door stop
<pygi> yay, can receive messages now :P
<imjones> hello
<imjones> i neeed help
<imjones> i got a squash error and logical disk error i dont know what they mean
<imjones> i neeed help
<pygi> imjones, perhaps broken cd
<pygi> please, pretty please be patient ;)
<imjones> ok
<imjones> is logical disc the cd
<imjones> ?
<pygi> perhaps. I have no idea what your exact error is, neither I'm the expert here
<pygi> I'm just little someone who knows nothing
<imjones> oh cuase i got it on 3 hdds
<imjones> so
<imjones> it must be
<imjones> is there any experts here i acn talk to
<pygi> "you got it on 3hdds" would mean what? :P
<pygi> everyone is busy
<pygi> you can't just expect to find people sitting here
<pygi> doing nothing
<pygi> ah
<pygi> people are weird
<nealmcb> :-)
<pygi> hi cbx33
<cbx33> hey pygi
<pygi> how goes it?
<cbx33> I need to open a quark express document
<pygi> ah :)
#edubuntu 2007-05-11
<yimmmmy> ok guys i really need help i think im screwed  :{
<yimmmmy> i just installed ubuntu and i went to restart now and the when i did it says error loading os
<yimmmmy> HELP
<yimmmmy> any one tehre i reallllly need help
<cbx33> hey yimmmmy
<cbx33> I can't stay long I'm off to bed
<cbx33> 00:15 here
<yimmmmy> please help me
<yimmmmy> i beg you
<cbx33> well I'll try
<cbx33> what is the exact error messagE?
<yimmmmy> error loading operating system
<yimmmmy> that s all it says
<cbx33> did you have another OS on there?
<yimmmmy> yes
<cbx33> what?
<yimmmmy> i had windows on there
<cbx33> have you googled for the error?
<yimmmmy> no
<cbx33> try that first
<yimmmmy> ok
<yimmmmy> then come back
<yimmmmy> help help help
<root____> does anybody know a good moodle irc network? (freenode#moodle has 5 online now)...
<cliebow>   they have their own irc imho
<root____> i just read they use a skype irc fyi, thanks.
<yimmmmy> what the heck dose grub doo
<yimmmmy> i need help
<yimmmmy> helllo
<yimmmmy> any one there
<yimmmmy> hellllllooooo
<Feldegast> ?
<Feldegast> grub is the thing that lets you choose which kernel to boot
<yimmmmy>  ive installed this fn ubuntu like 42 times
<yimmmmy> this is really making me mad i just want it to work
<yimmmmy> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Feldegast> ?
<yimmmmy> i neeeed help
<Feldegast> what is the problem exactly?
<Feldegast> what is it doing and what isn't it doing?
<yimmmmy> i cant get this ubuntu to work when i reboot i get ERROR LOADING OS
<Feldegast> is it a fresh install?
<Feldegast> or a dual boot or an upgrade?
<yimmmmy> a fresh cuase it wiped my windows the first time around
<Feldegast> where are you putting grub?
<Feldegast> or where are you putting the bootloader rather
<Feldegast> in the mbr?
<yimmmmy> ?  i did the linux option on thr grub
<yimmmmy> yea mbr  i think
<Feldegast> did u let it partition for you or did you customise it?
<yimmmmy> the first tim i did it for me then the secon time i did it myslf
<Feldegast> so you have /boot / /home and swap?
<yimmmmy> what
<Feldegast> your partitions
<Feldegast> or rather the mountpoints for your partitions
<yimmmmy> when i booted after i installed the grub it said partion tabel erro
<Feldegast> what partitions do you have now?
<yimmmmy> im not sure i did a 100 percent part
<Feldegast> that won't work
<yimmmmy> i am going to try  the full disk option
<Feldegast> you need at the minimum / and swap
<yimmmmy> minium what
<Feldegast> minimum number of partitions
<yimmmmy> ok
<Feldegast> swap should be about 1gb
<Feldegast> at least that's what i use
<yimmmmy> will i have the pother space later
<Feldegast> which other space?
<Feldegast> if u are partitioning, you do it all at once generally
<yimmmmy> on my hdd
<Feldegast> how do you want to partition your drive?
<yimmmmy> one sec
<yimmmmy> holy shit
<yimmmmy> i got partion tabel invaild or cropted
<yimmmmy> what the hell
<Feldegast> that's a good reason why it won't boot
<Feldegast> how many primary partitions did you have?
<yimmmmy> what
<yimmmmy> i shoudn have any
<yimmmmy> i dont now what to do
<Feldegast> select the option to let it partition for you
<yimmmmy> i did
<yimmmmy> the first two times
* Feldegast sugests you ask in #ubuntu
* Feldegast is pre-occupied atm
<yimmmmy> i just put a new hdd in
<Feldegast> working any better?
<yimmmmy> im not sure  dose the hdd have to be unlocked or locked
<yimmmmy> ?
<Feldegast> how do u mean locked?
<Feldegast> if it is in a removable HDD bay i'd lock it
<Feldegast> just to make sure it can't come out accedently
<yimmmmy> will the ubuntu format it for  me
<Feldegast> yes
<yimmmmy> what is logicaldisk error
<Feldegast> ahhh
<yimmmmy> ah what not good?
<Feldegast> you seam to be exhibiting typical removable hdd problems
<yimmmmy> ??
<yimmmmy> what
<Feldegast> try connecting the hdd without using the removable stuff
<Feldegast> like directly inside the pc
<yimmmmy> removable stuff?
<yimmmmy> i have only one hdd pluged in mnow
<Feldegast> what do you mean by locking if it isn't a removable hard drive?
<yimmmmy> and a cd drive
<yimmmmy> it was locked cause it was in my xbx
<Feldegast> oh
<Feldegast> i never buy M$ hardware
<yimmmmy> yea
<yimmmmy> i m thinkg that way now too
<yimmmmy> so wat do i have to do now im installing it on a dif hdd
<yimmmmy> can u wlak me through
<yimmmmy> ??
<yimmmmy> any one there
<bonbonthejon> yes
<yimmmmy> can u help me
<bonbonthejon> possibly
<bonbonthejon> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yimmmmy> parttion tabel error
<yimmmmy> i just put an old hdd in there and i dont kno w what to do
<yimmmmy> i want the stuff that might be on ther gone
<yimmmmy> im not sure what is on the hdd that i just put in the pc
<yimmmmy> is it alright to install the ubuntu with stuff already on the hdd
<bonbonthejon> yimmmmy: if you don't care about the data, the installer should be able to erase the disk and use it
<yimmmmy> ok what do i need to do
<yimmmmy> i have the cd in the pc
<yimmmmy> do i need grub or somthing
<bonbonthejon> yimmmmy: it's probably a live CD, it will load then you need to double click the installer from the desktop
<bonbonthejon> yimmmmy: it should handle the rest
<yimmmmy> ok
<yimmmmy> are u sure it wiill work
<yimmmmy> if it dont can i do somthing else
<bonbonthejon> yimmmmy: it should work, otherwise we can work on fixing problems that come up
<yimmmmy> ok
<yimmmmy> ill brb
<yimmmmy> ill try instaling it
<yimmmmy> will you be here
<bonbonthejon> yeah, Ill be around for a few hours
<yimmmmy> ok brb
<yimmmmy> yo bro
<yimmmmy> its installing now
<yimmmmy> i checked the entire disk option
<yimmmmy> on the hdd set up
<bonbonthejon> ok
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you thank you thank you thank you
<yimmmmy> thank you God
<yimmmmy> it finaly works
<yimmmmy> thank you jesus
<yimmmmy> i love you
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought it was bonbonthejon who was helping
<yimmmmy> him and jesus
<yimmmmy> but it finaly works
<yimmmmy> FINALY after 11 hours of failure
<yimmmmy> so what do i do with my other hdd that i wnat it there
<bonbonthejon> yimmmmy: god works in mysterious ways
<bonbonthejon> yimmmmy: you can mount it and use the data
<yimmmmy> hell yes he dose
<yimmmmy> i want my other hdd pluged in and working
<yimmmmy> so just plug it in
<bonbonthejon> yimmmmy: with the computer off, plug it in, then we have some setting up for linux to use it
<yimmmmy> ok one sec
<yimmmmy> ok pluged in
<yimmmmy> and up and running i need help with it
<frustratedwithed> need some help diagnosing my install.  I have reinstalled 5 times and spent a whole week trying to figure out why my install doesn't work.  I have a set up as described at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20296/.
<frustratedwithed> The problem is that when I start up my thin clients, they will connect with the DHCP server start the splash window and then
<frustratedwithed> crash with a single blinking cursor
<frustratedwithed> it doesn't come up after that.
<HedgeMage> frustratedwithed: I'm not good with LTSP or I'd stay... you might want to give it a couple of hours... the next wave of people should start waking up soon.
<frustratedwithed> Any ideas?
<frustratedwithed> Any one else here who wants to give it a try?
<frustratedwithed> Someone mentioned it might be a problem with the NFS, but I don't know how to diagnose that
<frustratedwithed> need some help diagnosing my install.  I have reinstalled 5 times and spent a whole week trying to figure out why my install doesn't work.  I have a set up as described at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20296/.
<frustratedwithed> The problem is that when I start up my thin clients, they will connect with the DHCP server start the splash window and then
<frustratedwithed> crash with a single blinking cursor
<frustratedwithed> it doesn't come up after that.
<frustratedwithed> Any ideas?
<MM2_> My installation freezed in "apt settings"
<MM2_> I think it needs proxy-settings
<MM2_> How I can set them?
<MM2_> Or finish installation otherways?
<sbalneav> Are you behind a proxy?
<MM2_> yes
<MM2_> I set settings in system -> preferences -> network proxy, but it was not enough?
<sbalneav> It will time out eventually, then you can enter a proxy
<MM2_> Hm... It is a long timeout...
<MM2_> It didn't timeout, now it is installing language packages (and fetching them). I hope it won't try to download them...
<cliebow>  !s!!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s!!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MM2_> darn! new installation won't reboot :(
<highvoltage> MM2_: which one is that?
<MM2_> well, I rebooted and server started up
* MM2_ starts to build now ltsp-server
<cliebow> frustratedwithed, can you commeent out the splaash quiry piece in you configs..so you can see wheere it dies??
<cliebow> Balls!
<cliebow> frustratedwithed, can you commeent out the splaash quiet piece in you configs..so you can see wheere it dies??
<MM2_> booting with thin client gives tftp file not found. How to trace problem?
<cliebow> MM2_, ill lok you up from school..
<MM2_> got it
<MM2_> path was wrong in dhcp
<cliebow> cool1!
<MM2_> But login screen won't show up :(
<MM2_> But machine boots, ok :)
<frustratedwithed> need some help diagnosing my install.  I have reinstalled 5 times and spent a whole week trying to figure out why my install doesn't work.  I have a set up as described at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20296/.
<frustratedwithed> The problem is that when I start up my thin clients, they will connect with the DHCP server start the splash window and then
<frustratedwithed> crash with a single blinking cursor
<frustratedwithed> it doesn't come up after that.
<frustratedwithed> Any ideas?
<MM2_> :) Mine clients did same thingy :(
<sbalneav> Ideas?
<sbalneav> Just joined, sorry, what's the problem?
<frustratedwithed> Also there is a line in the syslog that says:  in.tftpd[7206] : tftp: client does not accept options
<sbalneav> frustratedwithed: What's the problem?
<frustratedwithed> MM2: have you solved the issue?  It seems to be the same as mine
<frustratedwithed> need some help diagnosing my install.  I have reinstalled 5 times and spent a whole week trying to figure out why my install doesn't work.  I have a set up as described at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20296/.
<frustratedwithed> The problem is that when I start up my thin clients, they will connect with the DHCP server start the splash window and then
<frustratedwithed> crash with a single blinking cursor
<frustratedwithed> it doesn't come up after that.
<frustratedwithed> Also there is a line in the syslog that says:  in.tftpd[7206] : tftp: client does not accept options
<frustratedwithed> sbalneav: that's the problem
<frustratedwithed> There seems to be a similar problem described at http://www.nautilus6.org/doc/tc-vaio-linux-bsd-20041221-KuntzR.txt
<sbalneav> frustratedwithed: Well, if what you pasted is correct, your network interfaves are wrong.
<frustratedwithed> on point number 4.
<sbalneav> interfaces are wrong.
<sbalneav> can you do an ifconfig -a, and paste to the pastebin?
<frustratedwithed> sbalneav: what do you mean?  The network interfaces are wrong?
<frustratedwithed> sbalneav: in a minute
<sbalneav> Both eth0 and eth1 have a bcast of 192.168.0.255
<sbalneav> when, according to your map, eth0 should have a bcast of 192.168.1.255
<sbalneav> as well, if you have the IP address of eth0 set to 192.168.1.0. that's simply not going to work.
<sbalneav> So, lets see what's going on for sure with ifconfig -a, then we'll get you fixed up.
<frustratedwithed> sbaneav: the ifconfig says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20324/  also look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20296/ for network setup
<frustratedwithed> appreciate it
<sbalneav> yeah, eth0 is hopelessly wrong.
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> can you paste the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<frustratedwithed> how do I fix it?
<frustratedwithed> ok
<frustratedwithed> sbalneav: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20325/
<sbalneav> yeah
<sbalneav> there's some problems.
<sbalneav> let's fix 'em
<sbalneav> You'll want eth0 to look like:
<sbalneav> address 192.168.1.254
<sbalneav> netmask the same
<sbalneav> gateway 192.168.1.254
<sbalneav> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<sbalneav> next, we might need to patch up your dhcpd.conf file.
<sbalneav> Let me know when you're done with interfaces
<sbalneav> frustratedwithed: making headway?
<frustratedwithed> fixed eth0, do you mean /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<sbalneav> no, not that one.
<sbalneav> first, lets make sure eth0's fixed
<sbalneav> you should be able to do an sudo ifdown eth0
<sbalneav> followed by a sudo ifup eth0
<sbalneav> then ifconfig eth0
<sbalneav> paste the output of the ifconfig, if we've got it fixed, we'll move on.
<sbalneav> Well, either his network map wasn't exactly what he told me, or he made a mistake :)
<sbalneav> Welcome back!
<frustratedwithed> Got disconnected after sudo ifup eth0
<sbalneav> did a reboot?
<frustratedwithed> sbalneav: yes, I had to reboot.  here is the ifconfig eth0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20329/
<sbalneav> ok, looks good
<sbalneav> now, lets fix up your dhcp
<frustratedwithed> ok
<sbalneav> should be in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<sbalneav> I'm willing to wager if you have a look at it, it's configured for 192.168.0.x
<frustratedwithed> here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20330/
<sbalneav> Hmm, that looks reasonable.
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> ps -ef | grep dhcp3
<sbalneav> is it running?
<frustratedwithed> yeah, my pxe clients don't have a problem with the dhcp, they seem to get an IP an all, but freeze while trying to boot
<sbalneav> well, lets try now, that we've got the network interface fixed up
<frustratedwithed> yes, it is running I get a PID 5242
<sbalneav> Now, just before I go on, lets double check something.
<frustratedwithed> ok
<sbalneav> eth0 is plugged into a separate switch or hub than the wireless router, right?
<sbalneav> so you've got a wireless router, a server, and a switch/hup and a thin client.
<frustratedwithed> yes, eth0 is plug to a switch separate from the router.  the router is plugged to eth1
<sbalneav> cool
<sbalneav> We should also need to to a sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys as well, since we've changed the ip
<frustratedwithed> ok
<sbalneav> you should boot without it, but you won't be able to log in unless you do it.
<sbalneav> after you've done that, lets give booting a thin client a try.
<frustratedwithed> what do you mean I should boot without it?
<sbalneav> well, do the update-sshkeys, it only takes a sec, then try booting
<frustratedwithed> I did.
<frustratedwithed> I then turned the thing client
<frustratedwithed> the splash window came up
<frustratedwithed> after a while the progress bar did not move
<frustratedwithed> and I am back on the single blinking cursor
<sbalneav> ok
<cliebow_> frustratedwithed, did you try to comment splash quiet out?
<sbalneav> lets go to /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.cfg
<sbalneav> edit the file "default"
<sbalneav> remove the keyords "splash" and "quiet"
<frustratedwithed> cliebow: no
<frustratedwithed> ok
<cliebow_> oops..stepped on sbalneavs toes
<sbalneav> that will allow us to see what's going on when it boots.
<frustratedwithed> ok, I'll try to boot the thin client again
<frustratedwithed> Guess what???
<sbalneav> What?
<frustratedwithed> It now works!!!!
<sbalneav> heh
<frustratedwithed> yeeepeeeh!!!
<sbalneav> maybe the thin client doesn't like the bootplash
<frustratedwithed> Thank you very much!
<sbalneav> ok, keep a note of this.
<frustratedwithed> Maybe it doesn't
<sbalneav> if you ever run "ltsp-update-kernels" again, it's going to over write the pxeconfig file again
<frustratedwithed> I guess I now have to install the drivers for the monitor, seems the graphics are terrible
<sbalneav> what kind of machine is it?
<frustratedwithed> It's an old Fujitsu FMV, with 900Mhz CPU
<sbalneav> Any idea what kind of graphics card in it?
<frustratedwithed> The model is a 6900Ml8c
<frustratedwithed> It is integrated in the board
<frustratedwithed> I am sure I can find out
<frustratedwithed> I got about 25 from the university because they were going to scrap them
<sbalneav> yeah, it's probably defaulting to vesa, or something similarly ugly
<sbalneav> so you might have to do some fiddling.
<sbalneav> the fact that bootsplash hung it was a good indication that it's an odd video chip :)
<frustratedwithed> I have a lot of these, so I'll open one or run W2000 and see the specs
<sbalneav> yeah, that might need a bit of tweaking.
<cliebow_> frustratedwithed, sorry to hear of that..8~)
<frustratedwithed> clie: that's OK, I have no where better to go or nothing better to do this weekend ;-)
<cliebow_> i think ill stay home and watch some paint dry..
<willvdl> ogra, RichEd is in room B
<RichEd> ogra: are you lookin' for me ?
<RichEd> frustratedwithed: as a matter of interest ... i preume that the Ed part of your nick is Education and not Edward or such like ?
<RichEd> I'm just curious as to what your main point of frustration is with education ...
<RichEd> hi SimonAnibal ...
<frustratedwithed> RichEd: I was really frustrated until a couple of minutes ago, because I tried to
<ogra> RichEd, i'm done, bring me the next one :)
<frustratedwithed> follow the instructions for a classroom setup on feisty, but it would not work.
<ogra> that one was for BenC, right ?
<RichEd> ogra ... okay ... yes ...
<sbalneav> RichEd: He was frustrated with Edubuntu.  I fixed him :)
<frustratedwithed> I didn't sleep for about 3 days and install over 5 times, before today
<RichEd> so /nick happywithed ?
<frustratedwithed> but thanks to sbalneav it now works
<ogra> next time just come here first :)
<frustratedwithed> I am changing my name next time to happywithed if it is not taken yet, ;-)
<ogra> we have this wonderful balneavean support here :)
<RichEd> thanks sbalneav ... frustratedwithed can you help us fix / mod the docs if they were fuzzy
<sbalneav> frustratedwithed: yeah, what was the page you followed?  Lets get it more clear :)
<happywithed> sure thing
<happywithed> I have taken a few notes
<ogra> RichEd, do you have enough power bricks for all of them ? ben will need one
<RichEd> happywithed :) where are you based ?
<RichEd> ogra: indeed
<happywithed> Japan
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi RichEd , hi happywithed
<Kamping_Kaiser> happywithed, hope you got your NFS fixed?
<RichEd> happywithed: great ... we've got users we know of in China, Thailand, Philippines ... Japan would be a nice place to spread the Ubuntu word a bit more
<happywithed> New question, I tried to start a Firefox on the client and it would not let me because I had one on the server, now it won't let me start one on the server because I have one on the client
<happywithed> hi KK
<sbalneav> happywithed: heh, don't log in as the same user twice
<happywithed> I see
<sbalneav> neither gnome nor kde, nor a whole raft of programs like it.
<happywithed> ok
<happywithed> I have to setup my users before monday
<sbalneav> best to create a few user accounts
<happywithed> New question: I just connected another PC on the thin client switch.  I tried to start it as a non-thin-client, stand alone edubuntu
<happywithed> It starts, but the network is not giving it access to the Internet? Is this a feature?
<RichEd> ogra: will come see you now in person
<ogra> good :)
<happywithed> ie, the thin-client switch only lets thin-clients on the net, right?
<sbalneav> willvdl: http://www.sptimes.com/2007/05/09/Pasco/Armless_driver_eludes.shtml
<sbalneav> happywithed: yeppers
<happywithed> Does DHCP server only gives IP addresses to the LTSP clients?
<ogra> nope
<sbalneav> no, it's that the edubuntu box isn't acting as a router
<sbalneav> it's actually a nice little feature, really
<sbalneav> if you've got an edubuntu lab, someone can't come along and start browsing naughty bits on their laptop.
<ogra> the dhcp server also gives out the info where to find a kernel and where the / directory for the client is
<happywithed> OK, that's good
<happywithed> I have to go now.  Some of my students want to party.  So I guess I don't have to watch the paint dry after all.
<happywithed> I'll write up my experience in the next few days, where should I post it?
<happywithed> signing out.  Thanks KK, sbalneav and all other who helpped.  I'll be back....
<cliebow_> IT'S ALIVE!!
<sbalneav> cliebow_: careful, Dr. Frankenstein came to a bad end after muttering those words.
<cliebow_> figures...
<Kamping_Kaiser> sbalneav, what did you do to him? :P
<moquist> sbalneav: how are you feeling?
<moquist> Got a system here that doesn't boot the Edubuntu install CD. It drops me into a BusyBox in the initramfs with the complaint "/bin/sh: can't access tty; ob control turned off" :( So now I'm figuring that out.
<sbalneav> moquist: sounds like your booting an ltsp 4.2 kernel
<sbalneav> moquist: Doing a bit better, thanks.
<cliebow_> moquist..that sounds like a 5 kernel with no nfs working
<willvdl> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/edubuntu-application-review
<willvdl> Up for review
<willvdl> the devil is in the details
<moquist> sbalneav, cliebow_: yes, that's what it sounds like. but it's actually the Edubuntu Feisty installation CD. :\
<moquist> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009&page=3
<moquist> that page has a relevant discussion
<moquist> (in case anyone is curious)
<moquist> sbalneav: Good. We missed you for the past several days, and I hope Jim shook your hand for me, since I didn't see you to say good-bye.
<moquist> sbalneav: And I remember that I owe you several beers for the trip to the top of Gibraltar. ;)
<moquist> Let's see...that would be 8 pounds of beers.
<moquist> Should we consider that to be a monetary unit, or one of weight? ;-)
<cliebow_> moquist..so you are home?
<moquist> cliebow_: yes, but at work. :)
<willvdl> moquist, woot
<willvdl> take it you're trip back was alright
<yimmmmy> why hello i have a few questions about linux cause im finaly a linux noob
<yimmmmy> :}
<Burgundavia_> shoot
<yimmmmy> all right i have some software questions
<yimmmmy> is there a list of software that  u cant use on linux
<yimmmmy> can i use my video capturing card with ubuntu
<Burgundavia_> hmm
<Burgundavia_> what I do is download the desktop cd and try it out
<Burgundavia_> what I would
<yimmmmy> its usb so i can just plug it in thats what i did with windows
<yimmmmy> can i dl torrents and hack roms and mod games
<yimmmmy> my freind has a relyy fast pc and it has a hole bunch of stuff can i put ubuntu on it
<Burgundavia_> yes, you can
<yimmmmy> will i ave any trouble
<yimmmmy> with it
<Burgundavia_> likely not
<yimmmmy> the drivers and stuff for the graphics cards\
<Burgundavia_> already built in, likely
<yimmmmy> ok
<jsgotangco> Burgundavia_: what plans for the last day? dinner or something?
<yimmmmy> ill get the 64 bit version and do it
<Burgundavia_> dinner in a few hours
<Burgundavia_> we just had a wrap up
<Burgundavia_> watched the video of jessym installing Ubuntu at her library
<jsgotangco> ahh
<jsgotangco> so how does this UDS fare compared to past
<Burgundavia_> good, actually
<Burgundavia_> not chinese everynight
<willvdl> jsgotangco, woot
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> willvdl: hey will
<yimmmmy> skipping school
<willvdl> erm, that's not in the manual
<cliebow_> Burgundavia_, i take it you were in Montreal 8~)
<Burgundavia_> indeed
<moquist> willvdl: indeed it was
<moquist> willvdl: but I wandered around like an idiot in the Madrid airport. I was *SO* tired, and the language issue just compounded things. :p Eventually I found terminal 1 and got my boarding pass. I slept like a baby for the first 5 hours of the flight. :)
<willvdl> and the rest?
<pheonix> is there anyone from mumbai
<pheonix> is there anyone from mumbai
<Burgundavia_> afaik, no
<Burgundavia_> you might try #ubuntu-in
<pheonix> ok
<pheonix> tthank you
<Deuses> hello
<Burgundavia> hello Deuses
<Deuses> I have a big problem here... trying to compile a driver
<Deuses> when I run make... I get make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<Deuses> fails to build
<Deuses> I have 2.6.15-28-386 headers
<Deuses> and build-essential
<Deuses> no one can figure this out..
<crimsun> are you actually running 2.6.15-28-386?
<Deuses> when I do a uname -r, thats what it says
<crimsun> ok, good.
<crimsun> dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<crimsun> sorry, need to run to a meeting
<Deuses> ii  linux-headers-2.6.15-28-386 2.6.15-28.53   Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386
<Deuses> how does that help
<Deuses> help
<Burgundavia> what exactly are you trying build?
<Deuses> rt2570 driver
<Deuses> for my usb wifi card
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Deuses> so... any ideas
<irun2win> Hello
<irun2win> is there a list of the applications on the add on CD?
<Burgundavia> not yet
<irun2win> Or are they marked in anyway on within Synaptic?
<Burgundavia> nope
<irun2win> So I have to get the CD then?
<Burgundavia> there is something coming, but for now you can view the seed file
<irun2win> Well are the applications there in some category?
<Burgundavia> here is the list
<Burgundavia> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/edubuntu.feisty/annotate/cjwatson%40canonical.com-20070417133416-2vh5zq74j8momvuq?file_id=shipaddon-20070126154354-7sjj0vbwsk86qfjd-1
<irun2win> Like pretty good but not good enough for CD1 ?
<Burgundavia> no, the applications are there because of space
<irun2win> Ok :-)
<irun2win> Thanks
<bddebian> Heya
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<alfred_> hello, is it fairly easy to change to the kdm login from ldm?
<rpereira> Hi. Does somebody know if there is an Edubuntu Book for schools?
<k2nt23> hi
<k2nt23> como puedo ayudar al proyecto edubuntu
<rpereira> Does somebody know if there is an Edubuntu Book for schools?
<root____> can anyone tell me why my edubuntu install keeps hanging on package brltty-x11?
<root____> this person has my same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2595062   anybody help?
<xivulon> hi there
<xivulon> I am a ubuntu developer
<xivulon> I meant a Wubi developer
<xivulon> I would like to add edubuntu to the supported ISO
<xivulon> I need the size in bytes (would spare me a download)
<xivulon> of the alternate ISO
<xivulon> and someone willing to test
<xivulon> PS are you using kernel 2.6.20-15-generic?
* Sleepy_Coder pokes random guinea pigs in the channel
<xivulon> Q do you have any alternate ISO available? (based on debian-installer)
<MrWizard14> I need several things of help
<MrWizard14> I need to fix a school computer
<MrWizard14> and I know the most about linux
<MrWizard14> so I've been drafted to help
<MrWizard14> I need to know how to secure things so that...
<MrWizard14> students can't mess things up
<MrWizard14> and the school has done a brillian job of security so far
<MrWizard14> the student account is the only admin
<MrWizard14> and the root password is "Password"
<MrWizard14> So I have been asked to lock it down
<MrWizard14> And I need help doing so
<MrWizard14> any takers?
* MrWizard14 looks around
<MrWizard14> I am sitting at the computer right now
* MrWizard14 needs help
<MrWizard14> Because I am actually getting extra credit for doing this
<MrWizard14> any takers?
#edubuntu 2007-05-12
<Meshezabeel> what if I grab it when it's not hot?
<Sleepy_Coder> Odd, are there no developers for edubuntu? :p  The devel channel is empty. 0.o
<Sleepy_Coder> I'm not a developer, but I just found that surprising...
<Kamping_Kaiser> they hang here
<BillTheFish> Hi, i'm having some trouble with my mouse.. at the moment my spare pc is running off the latest edubuntu cd.. any thoughts as to how to get it working?
* BillTheFish is kinda newbish
#edubuntu 2007-05-13
<highvoltage> yay, only 3 more hours to go and then I'll be home
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<andrea> hello
<andrea> I install an ltsp server in edubuntu server 7.10; I create few user with the same name of the hostname of the client. I need to autologin them, can somebody help me? Please
<andrea> 7.4 sorry
<cliebow_> andrea, eeveryone is travelling today i think
<andrea> i leave my email; any help is appreciated
<andrea> onbug@interfree.it
<andrea> thank you
<Novus> What is the appeal of having yet another Ubuntu derivative, which is yet another derivative of Debian, which is yet another Linux distribution?
<Novus> What purpose, other than further splitting up scare developer resources?
<Amaranth> edubuntu uses the same packages as ubuntu
<Amaranth> any improvements in ubuntu show up in edubuntu and vice versa
<Amaranth> it's just a different set of packages in the default install for education purposes
<Novus> ...
<KRomeleoN> howdy
<KRomeleoN> my question is, my sister is going to college and we just bought her a laptop. i was gonna put ubuntu on but was thinking edubuntu instead sinche she is a teaching major....is edubuntu different from ubuntu atall besides the included extra appps for education?
<KRomeleoN> its gnome?
<stgraber> KRomeleoN: there is no difference beside the artwork and the extra educational packages
<stgraber> KRomeleoN: yes, it uses gnome
<KRomeleoN> is it made more for k-12?
<KRomeleoN> or would a college studfent get use fromit/
<KRomeleoN> ?
<stgraber> KRomeleoN: I didn't really checked what is installed with Feisty, Edgy was more for k-12 but things may have changed (it was planned for Feisty)
<KRomeleoN> i cant decide if i should get 64 bit or now
<stgraber> 64bit is a source of problem when you are talking about browser plugin (flash especially) or any binary compiled software. If you use a clean install of Ubuntu and aren't going to use Flash (I mean the flash from Adobe, not the free one) or wine or any binary-compiled software, you can get the 64bit version.
<KRomeleoN> i wa shocked to see 64 bit linux uses 64 bit ff
<stgraber> Otherwise I'd install the 32bit one, even on a 64bit capable computer (what I'm doing just now on a Core2Duo)
<KRomeleoN> the laptop is coming with vista preload and is said to get 5.5 hours on a 9 cell battery, will that be increased with edubuntu?
<frustratedwithed> When I restart my edubuntu server I do not have any internet connection.  If I sudo ifdown eth1 and then sudo ifup eth1, then it works.  Anyy idease how to make it permanent?
<stgraber> If the battery can really manage to give that with Vista while doing something else than looking at a blank screen, yes it should be better with Edubuntu
<stgraber> happywithed: Is that Dapper, Edgy or Feisty ?
<happywithed> Feisty
<happywithed> Brand new install
<stgraber> ok, did you change anything in the network config (like setting a static IP) ?
<happywithed> I changed the interfaces, so that I could get my clients to start on PXE.
<happywithed> I have eth0 on 192.168.1.254 and eth1 on 192.168.0.254
<happywithed> broadcast on 192.168.x.255 and netmask on 255.255.255.0
<stgraber> ok, so the networkmanager show something like "manual setting" and doesn't do anything, right ?
<happywithed> right
<stgraber> ok, so you may want to have a look at the /etc/network/interfaces file
<stgraber> you should have something like :
<stgraber> auto ethX
<stgraber> iface ethX inet static ....
<stgraber> your problem may be that you don't have the auto line
<cliebow> stgraber:that file is Always wonked out every time you make a change huh
<cliebow> i just now fixed mine...again
<happywithed> I have auto for eth1, eth0 and lo
<happywithed> Is there a specific order they have to be at?
<happywithed> My auto eth0 is the last line
<stgraber> not that I know
<stgraber> it usually is :
<cliebow> it "shouldnt" matter..
<stgraber> auto ethX
<stgraber> and then the config
<stgraber> then auto ethX+
<stgraber> and the other config
<stgraber> but like cliebow said, that "shouldn't" matter :)
<cliebow> 8~)
<happywithed> Weird, that file seems to be fine, but when I boot I dont have any internet unless I ifdown and ifup my eth1
<happywithed> any other ideas?
<cliebow> can you watch the logs on server and see if a request is made?
<happywithed> hold on
<cliebow> or do you have one of those evil empire dhcp servers 8~)
<cliebow> just wondering when dhcpcd runs..
<happywithed> I don't have a Windows DHCP, if that's what you mean.  I just have a Lynksys router with DHCP, though.
<happywithed> Where is the syslog file?  it is past 3am in Japan, and I can't think straight...
<cliebow> isnt it /var/log/syslog...or messages..
<cliebow> but i dont think yu will see boot that way...errr maybe..
<cliebow> wireshark with a hub?
<happywithed> I don't see any relevant errors in syslog
<happywithed> I guess, I'll leave it along for now.  I need to get some sleep before the students come to class in a few hours...
<happywithed> thanks for the help anyway...
<cliebow> good luck..sleep tight..
<happywithed> signing out...
<pygi> hi folks
<pygi> highvoltage!
#edubuntu 2008-05-05
<killsalad> stgraber: ok but nowadays most 'old' computers have a burner alredy ;)
<killsalad> i'm talking about 3-4 years old machines
<killsalad> but i must agree with you
<killsalad> ok - diferent question : will webcam work with client?
<ogra> neither webcam, nor burning nor microphones work yet, patches happily accepted ;)
<ogra> burning should be the easiest to implement as long as the burner has burnproof support
<killsalad> ogra: so only USB sticks and printers ?
<ogra> scanners with some fiddling (see ltsp.org docs)
<ogra> but yes
<ogra> block devices of any kind and printers atm
<killsalad> ok - just few words like edubuntu rules, and i can send my paper to editor ;)
<stgraber> ogra: what's the problem with microphones and pulseaudio ? is it only working for output ?
<ogra> stgraber, a proper pulse setup is needed for capturing, we dont have that yet
<ogra> stgraber, i have two things on my list for intrepid ltsp, cleaning up th epulse setup is one
<ogra> (localapps is the other)
<ogra> i'll talk to the kernel guys in prague about iscsi, we can probably get burning going or at least have a spec for intrepid+1
<stgraber> in my opinion, webcam should be higher priority than CD burners as most "real" thin clients just don't have a CD burner but have a USB plug. (even if I don't quite have an idea of how we could make a webcam to work)
<ogra> there is an old ltsp 4 tgz that implements that for the old 4.2 we just have ot take a look :)
<ogra> (and probably need to improve)
<stgraber> I just had a quick look at something called ltspwebcam, it's basically about installing camserv in the chroot which then open a TCP port sending a batch of jpeg images taken from the webcam
<stgraber> that's release 0.1 though, maybe there was a better implementation
<ogra> no, i think thats it
<ogra> we can look at how thats doing it and can make it work with gstreamer ;)
<stgraber> I used some tools some time ago to create multiple /dev/videoX from the same video stream but applying various effects (face detection). Maybe it's possible to create a /dev/videoX device based on a network video stream.
<stgraber> that would make it work with just all softwares using a standard V4L interface
<ogra> hmm, on kernel level ?
<killsalad> sorry for interrupting but wouldn't it be better if there was somethig like network device, it probably would be hard to implement
<ogra> well, it would make sense to have the compression on the client to not saturate your network
<ogra> but i think gstreamer pipes can do that
<killsalad> i mean that terminal could forward a device, and server would see it as /dev/ndev/usb/sth1
<ogra> heh
<ogra> if it would be that easy we would lobe to do it that way even for usb keys :)
<ogra> *love
<stgraber> yeah, I did some streaming with gstreamer, it's easy to get it working. The problem is to then have the video stream used in desktop apps
<ogra> well, it would cretainly restrict you to gstreamer apps
<ogra> but thats better than nothing
<stgraber> most apps I have written using gstreamer to access webcams directly use the v4lsource or v4l2source so accessing /dev/videoX. You can easily replace that source by a network stream but the software would have to propose this option. I don't think you can easy make v4l2source to use a network stream instead of a real /dev/videoX device
<stgraber> (except if there is an abstraction layer like "webcamsource" that I'm not aware of)
<ogra> hmm
<navetz> hey has anyone here got dualscreen working with a intel i810 ?
<ogra> LaserJock, btw, i uploaded the "final" hardy classmate image today in case you want to try
<ogra> with full suspend/resume support now
<LaserJock> I might just do that
<LaserJock> I've had a heck of a time getting time to install the images
<LaserJock> but I got the starter replaced in my car and the wife is at a party
<ogra> its not urgent .. intel found some testers as well finally
<ogra> (even though thats slightly late for the dev cycle :P)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> seems like I'm late for everything these days :(
<ogra> oh, come on, you did a lot
<ogra> dont underestimate your work
<ogra> anyway, bed time for me
<LaserJock> night
<ogra> night :)
<humbolto> do I need to install ldm for a proper ltsp environment?
<humbolto> what else?
<humbolto> I started with the Hardy Server CD.
<humbolto> Probably not the right choice.
<humbolto> installed ltsp-server-standalone so far, fixed /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf and started to build a client environment.
<humbolto> wasn't there supposed to be an app helping me with all that?
<humbolto> I probably should have started with the alternate CD, right?
<johnny_> ltsp-build-client does all the work
<neil_d> hi, I have a ltsp setup with separate dhcp and tftp servers, now the client boots :) but it hangs at 'verifying password' which service handles this ?
<johnny_> ssh on the ltsp server
<neil_d> johnny: are you sure ?   I thought ssh was just a secure shell
<neil_d> ogra: are you there ?
<achandrashekar> johnny: okay other apps are responding fine..firefox is very slow..especially going on youtube..after installing flash for 32 bit.
<achandrashekar> johnny: I killed sound..and still it seems sluggish.
<achandrashekar> have you run into such an issue?
<neil_d> my system has separate dhcp and tftp servers, now the client boots :) but it hangs at 'verifying password' which service handles this ?
<achandrashekar> neil_d: i believe that has to do with ssh key s
<achandrashekar> neil_d: ssh keys
<neil_d> achandrashekar: I just installed the ltsp yesterday, and built the client system, so I don't think the ssh keys could be out of sync.
<johnny_> unless you changed the ip
<neil_d> johnny: the IP of the two servers can't change
<achandrashekar> neil_d: i believe a ctrl-alt-f7 will let you in on where its hanging....johnny might be able to confirm that.
<johnny_> it's easier to disable the splash and quiet options in /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default
<neil_d> achandrashekar: johnny_: its just won't verify the name/password :(  how is this done ?
<johnny_> i told you
<johnny_> ssh
<johnny_> ldm is just a fancy front end over ssh
<johnny_> for user accounts on the ltsp server
<johnny_> heading home .. i'll be back online in a fewz
<neil_d> so is there any way to test this is working ?  how do I find out what is going on ?
<achandrashekar> neil_d: where is the ltsp end of things installed?
<achandrashekar> neil_d: whereever that is a check in /var/log/syslog might tell you what is happening.
<neil_d> achandrashekar: /opt/ltsp etc. is on the tftp server
<neil_d> sorry got to go now.  bye!
<achandrashekar> neil_d: okay...and if you do do the sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys it certainly cant hurt right...and then try again..or have you done that?
<neil_d> achandrashekar: not yet
<achandrashekar> id try that first
<johnny> is there anything in gutsy that requires the 2.6.24 kernel?
<johnny> err
<johnny> hardy
<johnny> kinda wondering about seeing if that makes my internet problems go away
<LaserJock> what do you mean by "requires"?
<johnny> uhmm
<johnny> same as how if you wanted certain things to work in gnome for file changes, you wanted a kernel with inotify
<johnny> which  didn't come until 2.6.13
<johnny> i want to test if reverting to 2.6.22 solves my network issue
<johnny> then i can verify whether it is kernel bug or not
<LaserJock> johnny: ah, I doubt it'd do much
<LaserJock> if you grab the Gutsy kernel and module packages if you need them
<sicarri> hello
<sicarri> what r the system requirements for 8.04
<johnny> they should still be there LaserJock
<johnny> this isn't a new install
<LaserJock> johnny: ah, then that's easy :-)
<johnny> yeah. i just wanted to make sure there wasnt' something new in 2.6.24 that was needed
<johnny> seems to lock up the network reliably once a day
<johnny> not the same time
<johnny> but only once a day
<neil_d> hi, I have a ltsp installation, with a seperate DHCP server, the client boot into gdm, where it asks for a name/password, it then says 'verify' and waits around for a while (a couple of minutes) then goes back to the name/password request.  why doesn't it continue ??
<neil_d> ogra: hi
<johnny> it is not gdm
<johnny> it is ldm
<johnny> are you sure you typed in the user name and password of an account that exists on your server?
<johnny> test it out..
<johnny> ssh user@servername
<neil_d> johnny: yep there is only one.
<johnny> was that ssh successful?
<neil_d> no!
<johnny> what did it say?
<neil_d> it said "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.10 port 22: Connection refused"
<neil_d> maybe I need to install the ssh meta package ?
<johnny> hmm.. it should have been installed
<johnny> package should have depended on openssh-server
<johnny> is sshd running?
<neil_d> the openssh-server package isn't installed :(
<neil_d> it looks like I need it should I install it ?
<neil_d> johnny: I installed openssh-server now I get the message 'this workstation isn't ortherized to access this server' :( how do I fix this ?
<johnny> run ltsp-update-sshkeys
<johnny> it would have happened when you built the client, if you would have had openssh-server already
<neil_d> i did, then reset the client, still no joy
<johnny> oh.. you have to rebuild the image too
<johnny> ltsp-update-image
<neil_d> no! I will now
<johnny> it copies files into the client chroot.. but since ubuntu uses nbd,.. the image needs to be updated to include it
<neil_d> 9% and counting
<neil_d> looks like the hardy ltsp package is missing a dependancey
<neil_d> 39% and counting
 * neil_d opps 29%
<neil_d> johnny:  i'm in great, thanks a lot.
<neil_d> ogra: are you there ?
<killsalad> hi i've got a problem with unlock button in users-admin
<killsalad> the button is locked and i can't unlock acces - it was fine after fresh install
<RichEd> hi dtrask
<RichEd> sorry about my slackness in reponses
<karboxifene> bonjour
<karboxifene> quelqu'un parle francais ?
<karboxifene> hi, i need help for LTSP on edubuntu
<karboxifene> ???
<karboxifene> nobody ?
<killsalad> what kind of help?
<karboxifene> oooops
<killsalad> hi i've got a problem with unlock button in users-admin - it is greyed for user who is admin
<karboxifene> i have some trouble for use ITALC under edubuntu 8.04
<karboxifene> i have some trouble for use ITALC under edubuntu 8.04 with LTSP
<karboxifene> quit
<hanedera> how can I speed up my LTSP environment?
<hanedera> ogra once told me, you where about to include a no-encryprion/no-compression option for ssh to speed things up? did that make it into hardy?
<johnny> yes
<johnny> LDM_DIRECTX=Y in lts.conf
<hanedera_> Do I need to activate LDM somehow? Or does it get used as soon as it is installed.
<hanedera_> I have been cut offline, so I did not get any of your answers ... if there were any.
<hanedera_> Sorry, when I repeat myself, but I have no idea if my questions came through
<hanedera_> I have some default settings in /etc/kde3 but it seems they are not used! Seems like I have to set the env var KDEDIRS for that, right? Where do I set that?
<hanedera_> Do I have to activeate XDMCP in gdm in order to make use of LDM_DIRECTX=Y?
<hanedera_> johnny: you still there?
<johnny> it doesn't use xdmcp
<johnny> ldm is in the chroot
<johnny> it should come up on client bot
<johnny> boot*
<johnny> it's the default
<johnny> unless you changed SCREEN_07
<hanedera_> johnny: Ah, I see.
<hanedera_> johnny: And LDM_DIRECTX=Y, what does that do actually?
<johnny> doesnt' encrypt the actual X stuff via ssh
<johnny> just uses ssh for auth
<hanedera_> but the traffic does still go through the ssh tunnel?
<hanedera_> johnny: do I still need to enable Localdev and sound in lts.conf these days or is this done by default now?
<johnny> by default
<hanedera_> great!
<johnny> since gutsy i think
<hanedera_> and for sound I do not even have to activate any pulseaudio server stuff by hand? it will just work?
<johnny> uhmm..i'm guessing so
<johnny> none of my terminals have speakers
<johnny> i plugged in my laptop once, and i heard the ubuntu startup sound
<johnny> but i didnt' check anywhere else
<hanedera_> everything is working! great!
<privet> I am correct with saying that NBD is prefered over NFS?
<stgraber> yep
<privet> in my console when the client is booting I see:
<privet> - getting IP etc.
<privet> - rootserver: 192.168.22.1 rootpath: 192.168.22.2:/opt/ltsp/i386
<privet> file:
<privet> - Error: Connect: Connection refused
<stgraber> you seem to still use NFS
<privet> what is trying to connect where?
<stgraber> that 192.168.22.2:/opt/ltsp/i386 option is the NFS path, it doesn't exist with NBD
<privet> aha
 * privet is checking his DHCP setup
<stgraber> NBD is basically a daemon running on TCP port 2000 and exporting a whole filesystem, so no need of the rootpath option with it
<ogra> the rootpath option doesnt matter, its simply ignored in nbd, no need to change your dhcp setup
<privet> dhcp-vendorclass=pxe,PXEClient
<privet> dhcp-vendorclass=eth,Etherboot
<privet> dhcp-boot=net:pxe,/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0,pion,192.168.22.2
<privet> dhcp-boot=net:eth,/ltsp/i386/nbi.img,pion,192.168.22.2
<privet> dhcp-option=17,192.168.22.2:/opt/ltsp/i386
<privet> dhcp-option=48,192.168.22.2     # font-servers
<privet> dhcp-option=49,192.168.22.2     # x-display-manager
<privet> dhcp-option=66,pion             # tftp-server-name
 * privet should use pastebin with the next paste!
<privet> that is the DHCP config on openwrt with dnsmasq
<stgraber> aren't you missing a next-server line ? (I'm not sure of how dnsmasq's config work though)
<johnny> option 66 is the equivalent i think
<privet> stgraber: I used ltsp 4.2 until last week with that config
<johnny> you don't nee 48 or 49 privet
<privet> the DHCP server is just pointing to where the LTSP server is
<stgraber> ok, so maybe you have a problem with NBD on the server
<stgraber> what's the result of : grep ltsp /etc/inetd.conf
<privet> stgraber: this
<privet> egrep "ltsp" /etc/inetd.conf
<privet> 2000               stream  tcp            nowait  nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img
<johnny> sure you don't have it firewalled or somethin?
<stgraber> hmm, okay so nbd is correctly enabled
<stgraber> can you try connecting to your 2000 port ? telnet localhost 2000 for example
<privet> firewais clean
<privet> notghing is listening on port 2000
<privet> sudo /etc/init.d/nbd-server start
<privet> ** (process:20996): WARNING **: Could not parse config file: Could not open config file.
<privet> ** Message: Nothing to do! Bye!
<privet>  nbd-server.
<ogra> is your inetd up ?
<ogra> eek, dont !
<privet> stgraber: okay- so that looks like a problem, yes?
<ogra> nbdrootd is resposible for nbd in ltsp
<johnny> it's served via inetd.. don't need that startup script
<privet> aha.
<ogra> it gets started by inetd (as you can see in your config line you grepped)
<privet> ogra: okay- so that is fine.
<privet> and xinetd is running
<privet> but, should I not have a ndb/ltsp" entry in /etc/xinetd.d/
<ogra> xinetd doesnt use /etc/inetd.conf (and we dont actually support it in ltsp since its undistributable)
<johnny> undistributable ?
<stgraber> IIRC Ubuntu is using openbsd-inetd for LTSP which uses /etc/inetd.conf
<ogra> there are fedors scripts for xinetd
<ogra> *fedora
<johnny> i'm using xinetd myself .. since we dont have  anyting with /etc/inetd.conf in portage
<privet> I am talking about the include directory /etc/xinetd.d/
<johnny> privet, unless you're using xinetd for something else. don't bother with it
<johnny> stick with the ubuntu method
<privet> johnny: sure.
<johnny> the ubuntu ltsp scripts rely on it
<johnny> otherwise you have to self manage it
<privet> johnny: agreed- I do not want to do that.
<privet> so doing telnet to port 2000 should make xinet start the ndb server, yes?
<johnny> no.. it should make openbsd-inetd start the nbd server :)
<stgraber> yes, that works fine with openbsd-inetd and not with xinetd if you don't have a custom config done
<stgraber> so the best way to fix your issue if you don't need xinetd is to simply install openbsd-inetd
<ogra> johnny, the xinetd license is GPL incompatible ... that keeps it off any ubuntu CD
<johnny> hmm... ok
<johnny> suprised it's shipped anywhere then
<ogra> privet, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/annotate/wtogami%40redhat.com-20080430174825-lpp79bxfg3vtz4fy?file_id=nbdrootd-20080113202835-qh04blxjlipc6m7w-2
<ogra> i have no clue if it works though
<privet> <click>
<ogra> especially i have no idea how it would get the image name and path
<privet> ogra: okay, I simply iinstalled openbsd-ientd and got rid of xinetd
<privet>  telnet localhost 2000
<privet> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<privet> Connected to localhost.
<privet> Escape character is '^]'.
<privet> NBDMAGICB��S    c ^]
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> thats it
<stgraber> try booting your client now, it should work fine
<ogra> johnny, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_FSF_approved_software_licenses for reference
<johnny> ogra, it's too bad i can't make nbd support work yet.. due to limitations in our initramfs builder
<johnny> i hope i can convince somebody to help me come up with a solution
<johnny> and even get my current code integrated :)
<ogra> johnny, nbd upstream added initramfs suport recently
<johnny> uhmm?
<johnny> i probably have to create an initrafms overlay
<ogra> probably
<ogra> no clue how gentoo works in that area
<johnny> some silly custom thing.. it's mostly used to build kernels for the livecd, and for folks to get bootsplash
<johnny> ogra, i switched my ltsp server back to kernel 2.6.22
<johnny> seeing if that solves the issue
<johnny> if it goes 2 days without needing to be restarted, then i can verify it's a kernel bug
<ogra> that would actually be good, so we can fix it for 8.04.1
<privet> getting the same "connection refused"
<privet> directly after that I get
<johnny> privet,  firewall?
<privet> mount: Mounting /rofs on /root/rofs failed: invalid argument
<privet> johnny: nope- no FW
<johnny> ogra, i just hope people at the store are straight with me.. about rebooting :)
<ogra> yeah, thats fallout if it cant mount the image
<privet> johnny: I can telnet to that port from other PCs n the LAN
<privet> ogra: so what is "rofs"?
<ogra> the nbd image
<ogra> or rather /rofs is the mountpoint where it shows up on the client
<privet> checklist...
<privet> - dhcp is fine (I can get IP and etc.)
<privet> - tftpboot is fine, I can see it talking to it
<privet> cat /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<privet> [Default]
<privet>   XSERVER = auto
<privet>   SERVER = 192.168.22.2
<privet>   SCREEN_02 = shell
<privet> that is my complete lts.conf file
<ogra> drop SERVER
<privet> huh?
<ogra> drop XSERVER (auto is default)
<johnny> and XSERVER ..
<privet> oooh
<ogra> SCREEN_02 = shell will keep X from stating, not sure thats what you want
<privet> ogra: right now, I will settle for that.
<privet> all I get now is a "ash" prompt
<privet> should I be seeing things like "running /scripts/nfs-top" and "running /scripts/nfs-bottom"
<privet> ?
<hanedera> what else can I improve LTSP performance? I have already activated LDM_DIRECTX
<hanedera> my users complain that LTSP was more performant under feisty than it is now under hardy.
<johnny> privet, yes that is normal
<privet> johnny: okay.
<privet> when booting the client, I do not see anything from a tcpdump for port 2000
<privet> that is a problem...
<hanedera> Are there any more tweaks? In my opinion Hardy LTSP is the best ever, I don't want to go back. The sound support is perfect!!!
<johnny> hanedera, you haven't specified your performance metric ..
<johnny> what's slower
<johnny> you need many more details before asking what to tweak
<johnny> need to identify the bottleneck first
<hanedera> hmm, windows are drawn more slowly.
<hanedera> general responsiveness. however, I can watch video and it looks perfect.
<hanedera> when I resize the window to fullscreen, this takes a while on the contrary.
<johnny> try 2.6.22 kernel
<hanedera> client or server?
<johnny> on the client first i guess
<johnny> 2.6.24 has been very slow on certain operations for me
<johnny> i can hardly compile stuff in the background now without it skipping my music
<johnny> altho it's better with 2.6.25
<hanedera> kernels are getting worse these days!
<hanedera> I had better multimedia performance with a -ck 2.4 kernel on an old i586 than I have today on my 3 year old laptop.
<hanedera> sucks!
<johnny> ck is good ..
<johnny> you should try 2.6.25 if you're that familiar
<johnny> i just figured reverting to somethign you had previously would be easier
<hanedera> ah, just remembered I have a k7 but not the k7 kernel installed. Will try that first. Don't want to use non-supported kernels if possible.
<hanedera> johnny: do you have any other hints where I could look for bottelnecks?
<johnny> i think you should start with that
<johnny> i haven't had a chance to play with mine much since upgrading to hardy
<hanedera> hmm, just see -k7 does actually install the generic kernel.
<hanedera> have the server kernel currently I think
<johnny> yes.. generic is what ubuntu ships now
<johnny> iirc
<hanedera> installed from server cd
<hanedera> what I am still batteling with is to get KDE read /etc/kde3 for default configs. having a env var KDEDIRS="/etc/kde3" does not seem to do the trick.
<johnny> sorry.. don't know anything about kde
<johnny> most of the people just use gnome
<hanedera> me too. just have a couple of users still on kmail
#edubuntu 2008-05-06
<neil_d> ogra: are you there
<johnny> neil_d, please stop being people directly
<johnny> you are very less likely to get help that way
<johnny> it is bad ettiquette
<johnny> that is.. unless they ask you to
<neil_d> johnny: I was wanting to talk to ogra as he helped me before, and I wanted to inform him/her about the progress
<johnny> just ask your question
<johnny> the people who can help, will
<LaserJock> neil_d: he should be asleep
<johnny> always ask your question to the room , unless you were told otherwise
<johnny> howdy LaserJock ... how's hardy?
 * johnny testing possible ubuntu kernel bug
<johnny> with a network driver of all things..
<neil_d> johnny: I know that, I wasn't going to ask, I was going to inform.
<johnny> only thing he wants to be informed of.. is "thanks, everything works now" :)
<johnny> neil_d, people ping him so often, most never get a response
<johnny> including me..and i actually work with him on ltsp stuff :)
<neil_d> johnny: I didn't know that, I will hold off.
<johnny> cuz he'll just see his chat client lit up on that channel.. but he doesn't have time to look for ever time somebody said his name in the list
<johnny> i'm just glad people don't ping me that often
<neil_d> I am looking for some docs. on setting up a printer on a client
<neil_d> the file /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf says I should use /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf instead, but this file doesn't exists :(  is there something wrong with my setup ?
<privet> neil_d: on my new system that file also does not exist.
<privet> neil_d: so, I assume, you need to create it if you need modifications from the default
<neil_d> privet: yes, it seems so.
<neil_d> I have a usb printer (epson cx3700) connected to my client, I setup the 'PRINTER_0_DEVICE=/dev/usblp0' for the client, and a raw print queue to socket://192.168.1.20:9100, but when I try to print I get the message "printer xx may not be connected"  :(  what can I do to fix this ?
<johnny> i think i heard something about hardy ltsp install missing jetpipe
<johnny> i could be wrong.. can't check atm
<neil_d> johnny: can you tell me how to check ?
<johnny> lookfor that file ?
<johnny> in the chroot?
<johnny> i'm fighting a printer right now myself.. just not ltsp or ubuntu related :)
<neil_d> johnny:    find /opt/ltsp/i386 -name "*jetpipe*"     didn't find anything
<johnny> check launchpad, see if it is a registered bug
<neil_d> johnny: it is there :) Bug #224259   there is a fix as well which I think I can do myself, thanks
<neil_d> ok I fixed up that according to the instructions, now the printer did at least do a head clean, but it still isn't printing.
<johnny> i've never once printed from a thin client.. my printer is attached to my server :(
<johnny> so i don't know howit should work
<neil_d> johnny: ok
<johnny> please don't say my name everytime
<johnny> itmakes my chat client blink
<johnny> then again.. on a busy channel.. it can be necessary
<johnny> so.. use your best judgement ..
<neil_d> when I set the 'PRINTER_0_DEVICE=/dev/usblp0' how does it know what printer driver to use ?
<johnny> it's always jetpipe i think
<johnny> maybe the server side takes care of the actual driver for printing
<johnny> one day i'm gonna try it
<johnny> neil_d, you shyould come here at different times..
<johnny> it's a bit early for the rest of the crew to be about
 * neil_d ok
<neil_d> I am trying to get a usb printer going on a client, I started up the client with a local shell with "SCREEN_02 = shell" and confirmed that the 'usblp' module is loaded, but I still can't print,  :( can anyone help ?
<ogra> neil_d, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/224259
<neil_d> ogra: handled that one,  by the way I found out what was wrong yesterday, the motherboards bios seems to have a bug in the pxe booting code, tried a different card and all worked fine.
<saxonwold> hiya all - we came across a really weird issue, seems gcompris, tuxpaint and tuxmath runs in the back even though none of the users opened or using the app
<saxonwold> he is currently chowing 100% of our cpu and memory
<ogra> ps aux|grep gcompris
<ogra> check which user it is running as
<saxonwold> ogra:all of them
<saxonwold> i used htop to view wazup
<saxonwold> ogra: tuxpaint is all users, tuxmath and gcompris several
<ogra> well, they cant start on their own unless the users or you did something to make them do that
<ogra> i.e. they saved their session with one of them running ... or you added them to the /etc/xdg/autostart dir
<ogra> thas the only two ways i could imagine to cause such a situation
<saxonwold> i tried killing them using htop but it fails to kill them
<ogra> use sudo htop :)
<ogra> you cant just kill other users processes ... root can though
<saxonwold> i did that
<saxonwold> ogra how else can i kill them
<saxonwold> without using htop]
<ogra> sudo pkill gcompris
<saxonwold> weird they are still there
<ogra> you are aware that htop default to show you all threads for a user process ? did you change that setting to only show the main thread ?
<neil_d> from a 'shell' on a client is there a command I can run to test the printer ?
<ogra> (with f2 i think)
<ogra> neil_d, just print a testpage from the print dialog instead ?
<saxonwold> ogra: it is not in autostart, i can't kill them, what might be the issue
<ogra> beyond them bein in a saved session i have no idea, really,
<saxonwold> hmm
<ogra> did you switch off the threading in htop ?
<ogra> and are you sure they are not zombies ? (tagged with a Z in the ps output)
<bimberi> [p]kill -9  ??
<neil_d> on the server the printer has all 'print test page' button etc. are all ghosted.
 * bimberi doesn't stuff around :)
<saxonwold> bimberi: so ??=gcompris
<neil_d> can I test the printer from the 'shell' on the client ?
<ogra> neil_d, on the client console you mean ? just check if jetpipe is running
<ogra> if thats the case the port is forwarded for setting it up in the print manager
<bimberi> :/  (I was a bit obscure there)
<neil_d> it is running with the args "/dev/usb/lp0"  "9100"
<ogra> that looks wrong, there shouldnt be a slash, check if that device really exists like that or if its rather /dev/usblp0 (if yo, fix your lts.conf entry)
<ogra> s/yo/so/
<neil_d> i have a "crw-rw--- 1 root lp 180, 0 May  7 07:49 /dev/usb/lp0"
<ogra> ok, then thats right
<ogra> so setting up a jetdirect printer in the print dialog should give you a proper testpage
<neil_d> ok so I setup a jetdirect printer, with the generic raw socket device, on socket://192.168.1.20:9100 and the 'print test page' button is still ghosted.
<neil_d> it going now :)
<ogra> yay
<neil_d> is it possible to set up a different default printer on a per user basis ?
<neil_d> found out how
<comete> hi
<Tuneap> can anyone recommend, or point me in the right direction? to software to monitor the clients activities, similar to VNC, to remotely view a clients display in 8.04 please...
<Tuneap> that is, I using edubuntu 8.04.....
<ogra> do you have edubuntu-desktop installed ?
<ogra> (that puls in the italc client into all user sessions, install italc-master to control them)
<Tuneap> installed the from the alternate cd, then loaded the add-on CD..  clients will be PXE booting..  I'll check out italc, many thanks!
<ogra> not ethat you need a special port for the clients to connect to in ltsp if you add computers in italc master (<external server ip>:<10+last bit of the client> ) if you add computers to italc
<ogra> s/last bit of the client/last bit of the client ip/
<Tuneap> they all use the same port, I guess?..
<ogra> no
<ogra> each client uses its own
<ogra> 10+the last byte of the clients ip
<ogra> i.e. if your client shows 192.168.0.220 on the login screen the port would be 10220
<denvergeek> this may be a dumb question, but I'm experiencing quite the performance issues with edubuntu in an LTSP setup, with GNOME as the display manager.  Is there anything non-essential that can be disabled, as far as fancy effects and sound go?
<johnny_> is this with hardy?
<johnny_> i personally noticed that the 2.6.24 kernel hasn't been friendly to my computer :(
<denvergeek> still back a release
<denvergeek> 7.10
<denvergeek> haven't had a chance to upgrade yet
<johnny_> hmm.. i never had a problem with that
<johnny_> i doubt sound is causing you a performance issue
<johnny_> and no graphics effects were enabled by default iirc
#edubuntu 2008-05-07
<hnsctq40> blip?
<bibstha> hi whats the tftp line in inetd.conf
<bibstha> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tftp-hpa doesnot insert any line there :(
<ogra> did you fiddle with /etc/defaults/tftpd-hpa manually ?
<bibstha> nop done nothing
<bibstha> the edubuntu-desktop doesnot add any entry in inetd.conf
<ogra> edubuntu-desktop doesnt install ltsp related stuff anymore
<bibstha> ogra: oh there are two ltsp specific packages
<bibstha> ltspltsp-server
<bibstha> i   ltsp-server-standalone
<bibstha> which one?
<ogra> standalone gives you everything, ltsp-server needs external dhcp
<ogra> bibstha, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall see the second paragraph
<bibstha> ogra: thanks
<bibstha> ogra: one more question, ltsp-build-client -mirror needs the whole dvd or just ubuntu-alternate?
<ogra> dvd *should* work, but is untested
<ogra> if you would mount it to /dvd it would be: sudo ltsp-build-client --mirror file:///dvd
<bibstha> ogra: dvd i dunt have :( i'll try
<bibstha> with alternate
<ogra> alternate will work
<ogra> (note there are three slashes in the above command)
<bibstha> ogra: thanks again
<stgraber> ogra: early or late meeting ?
<stgraber> IIRC it's supposed to be an early one (as the rotation between early and late meeting is the same as the QA team :))
<ogra> stgraber, hmm, sorry i slept in a bit, do we have anything to discuss actually ?
<stgraber> I don't think so
<ogra> RichEd doesnt seem to be here either
<stgraber> subject for uds ? anything to add to last time discussion ?
<ogra> we didnt have management updates since quite some time thats the actual thing i'd like to see once agan
<ogra> so i just asked about the two edu specs
<ogra> #
<ogra> Define gui part of Edubuntu Menus Completion (probably with schedule integration)
<ogra> # Local content filter (finish willowng parental control and add ufw integration)
<ogra> seems they will both be scheduled
<stgraber> hmm, ok. What's planned for the menu GUI ? development based on alacarte or a new tool ?
<ogra> that will be discussed :)
<ogra> i will take a look at possible alacarte integraton as well as on scheduling tools that could be enhanced by enu editing
<ogra> *menu editin
<ogra> g
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> btw, has RichEd asked Intel for a cmpc for me (italc integration stuff) or do I need to poke him ? (He asked me to nag him until he does) :)
<ogra> lets go on poking then, i dont think he did yet
<ogra> (i'll poke as well)
<Nubae> hi ogra, good day...
<Nubae> is there a way to make italc work with fat clients too?
<stgraber> sure, but not easily with the one in Hardy
<ogra> Nubae, just make sure tho have italc-client installed in the environment
<Nubae> cool, I'll try that
<ogra> stgraber, well, it runs locally on the client, should be just like any other workstation
<stgraber> you will need the IP of all your clients and add them by hand
<Nubae> I use mac address relations to ip addresses so shouldn't be too hard
<stgraber> ok, will work fine with static addresses, dynamic won't work until we have a backport of the avahi-powered italc
<Nubae> cool
<ogra> stgraber, your ppa italc is newer than debian, right ? (1:1.0.7-2)
<stgraber> yes
<stgraber> I have 1.0.8 and soon 1.0.9
<ogra> where can i grab that ? i lost the url to your archive
<ogra> i'll just dump that into intrepid if you dont mind
<ogra> to save the merge work
<stgraber> you can take it from our PPA
<stgraber> and I'll upload 1.0.9 there as soon as it's released officially
<ogra> right, i lost the url when ff got crazy and my bookmarks vanished
<ogra> (its not on http://ppa.launchpad.net/stgraber/ubuntu/)
<stgraber> ~edubuntu-italc-devel
<ogra> ah, gracias :)
<stgraber> will be back soon, moving to a wifi network somewhere
<Goosemoose> is there a special netboot.tar.gz i need for edubuntu?
#edubuntu 2008-05-08
<igotnotime> I want Linux am I in the right place for it?
<igotnotime> ok sorry for the sarcasm, I do have a few serious questions though....
<igotnotime> I want to setup a server and have thin clients for my kids to use
<igotnotime> I remember using this distro a few years ago and it seemed ideal for this type of setting
<igotnotime> but there are a couple windows apps I need, and had questions on using virtualbox with edu... is is possible to do this?
<igotnotime> is this***
<igotnotime> should I try the ubuntu channel?
<LaserJock> I think it is possible
<igotnotime> ok good :)
<LaserJock> not sure how fast it'd be though
<igotnotime> being fairly new to the concept of thin clients, I am curious when going through the edubuntu install I seen the option for server and client both among the install options
<igotnotime> is it really that simple?
<igotnotime> just choose client for my kids' computers meanwhile choose server for the computer that sits in the closet as the server?
<LaserJock> you saw "client" in the install options?
<igotnotime> something to that effect Jock, I will have to look again but yes
<igotnotime> there were 6-8 options and something phrased close enough that I assumed it was just a login script
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> actually there is nothing to do on the clients
<igotnotime> I could have mis-interpreted it
<igotnotime> just like a pcx or boot from the NIC?
<LaserJock> yep, exactly
<igotnotime> nice
<igotnotime> with no OS even???
<LaserJock> what happens is that when it pcx boots it transfers over a kernel and X
<LaserJock> then connects to the server and sets up the X fowarding
<igotnotime> does that kill your boot time vs. something embedded?
<LaserJock> perhaps some
<igotnotime> At my bank their boot time is like 4 seconds, I want that!
<igotnotime> lol
<LaserJock> well, it's probably gonna be slower than 4s
<igotnotime> :)
<igotnotime> would it be reasonably close to an installed system's time?
<LaserJock> many thin clients have no hard drive
<igotnotime> or in theory could we get it close?
<LaserJock> you mean the time it takes a client to boot?
<igotnotime> yes sir
<igotnotime> I am sorry that this is so far out of the realm of the normal questions coming in here
<LaserJock> well, it could be faster than a normal desktop
<igotnotime> nice
<LaserJock> if you have a fast network all it's doing is transferring the kernel and a minimal chroot
<igotnotime> last question for now I think.... When I install to the server, are there any specific options I need to enable for this?
<LaserJock> the actual booting is what takes longest I believe and that's just dependent on the hardware and kernel
<LaserJock> what version are you wanting to install?
<igotnotime> Well the actual boot would be the server booting right? I plan to never turn that off
<LaserJock> igotnotime: no, it's actually booting a kernel on the thin client
<igotnotime> I do not even know what kernel version Edu is at now
<igotnotime> ok Jock I see, so it is not the way a MS server would operate with 'virtualization' then?
<igotnotime> btw I really do appreciate you taking the time to help me Jock
<igotnotime> saving me many hours of reading
<LaserJock> no problem
<LaserJock> the pxe boot transfers the kernel/chroot via tftp
<LaserJock> then boots basically like a normal machine
<LaserJock> except of course it's actually running the desktop and all that on the server :-)
<LaserJock> you probably want to have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyClassroomServer
<igotnotime> At my office for example, the MS server basically is always on and I merely login and instantly my desktop is there but it never really runs on my desktop it is fully powered by the ram, cpu and hard drives of the server itself
<igotnotime> thank you very much will open now
<LaserJock> well, it's similar
<LaserJock> if you turn off the client it still takes time to start it back up I'm guessing
<igotnotime> so in a sense the client itself is merely running a shell, the desktop is local and that is about it?
<igotnotime> yes this is the same thing I want :D:D
<igotnotime> thanks for the link
<LaserJock> yeah, the client is just running the bits it needs to communicate with the server
<LaserJock> things like X, ssh, and some filesystem stuff
<igotnotime> have you ever seen this in action?
<LaserJock> but the desktop and everything graphical basically, is running on the server
<LaserJock> seen what?
<igotnotime> a client running like this
<igotnotime> is the response time fast enough that it 'feels' local?
<igotnotime> the mouse pointer isn't laggy or anything I mean?
<LaserJock> it really depends on the hardware
<igotnotime> ok
<LaserJock> but with most things it's just like being there
<igotnotime> I am eager to go down to the basement and gather up as much as I can from my graveyard to see how many I can make now! LOL
<LaserJock> heh
<igotnotime> thank you very much
<LaserJock> it's fun to experiment with
<igotnotime> I can idle here?
<LaserJock> I don't use it professionally or anything
<LaserJock> of course, feel free to
<LaserJock> but there are a number of people who use LTSP for largish school and business deployments
<igotnotime> ya there is always that one or two app that is a must have that prevents me everytime from going fully to nix
<LaserJock> it's rather amazing
<igotnotime> between virtualbox and wine that gap is almost filled though
<LaserJock> people can generally get at least 30 clients on one server with good hardware
<igotnotime> plenty for my kids! :) just web browsers not encoding video or using CAD
<igotnotime> ok I am off to read the link you gave me :) See you soon enough
<LaserJock> ok, have fun
<gre1> hello, is anyone around able to help me?
<Nuba1> hi, is there a conflict when editting user settings from both the user-manager on the server and editting the passwd and shadow files directly?
<Nuba1> I can only seem to get user settings changed when editting the passwd and shadow files directly
<Nuba1> that and I have a dead package that I can't seem to get rid of no matter what I try:
<Nuba1> E: The package googleearth-4.2-data needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Nuba1> I took out the medibuntu archive because it kept trying to download the package and failed
<Nuba1> how do I stop apt trying to look for it all the time
#edubuntu 2008-05-09
<suba> Has anyone tried to get compiz working on ltsp and gotten the error "No whitelisted driver found"?   I'm using the Intel driver, which is whitelisted in /usr/bin/compiz.
<alvin```> help
<alvin```> What is good authentication with timer for ubuntu?
<ampex> just setup ubuntu 8.04 from the alternate installer and added the edubuntu content via the extra cd
<ampex> I have a pc attached to the second nic of this edubuntu box and it's booting via PXE, but I can't seem to get a resolution that my LCD likes
<ampex> I've tried multiple PCs and two different LCDs with different native resolutions
<ampex> I've also tried editing the /etc/ltsp.conf in the chroot for the thin client image and added an X_MODE_0 = "1440x900"
<ampex> still doesn't seem to work properly
<ampex> if I add a user to the thin client image and login via ctrl+alt+f1 I can then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and get ldm to start up with an 800x600 resolution, but it seems that there is no way to change that after the fact
<ampex> I don't fully understand xrandr or how ubuntu 8.04 handles desktop resolutions, so I'm a bit stumped
<ampex> any ideas?
<ogra> wrong place :) lts.conf needs to sit under /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/
<ampex> ok, let met go try that
<ampex> s/met/me/
<ampex> ogra: do I need a [default] at the top of the .conf ? the X_MODE_0 is my only line right now
<ogra> yes, you need default
<ampex> so the documentation is wrong?
<ogra> ?
<ampex> http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/customizing-thin-client.html
<ampex> So, LTSP.org devised a way of specifying the configuration of each thin client. The configuration file is called lts.conf and it lives in the  /opt/ltsp/i386/etc  directory.
<ampex> nvm, it is explained later in the document
<cberl1> Hi folks.  Can anyone help me decipher what's going on with my edubuntu server?  It's 6.06 based, and it's been running about two years now.  I have one subnet running from it without a hitch (let's call it 10.1.x.x) and I'm trying to get another connected from 10.2.x.x.  I have my switches configured to point back to the server (which uses Windows to get it's DHCP, but the TFTP file settings are correct to point back to the LTSP server).  Instead of logg
<cberl1> I think it might help our network guy here if anyone can decipher what the "My IP Address seems to be...ip=x.x.x.x:x.x.x.x" stuff means.
<fsgaston> Does anybody know why the Thin Client manager crashes in 8.04 64 bit, is their something Iḿ missing?
<stgraber> fsgaston: tcm is no longer used in 8.04
<stgraber> not sure why it breaks, but nobody tested it afaik
<fsgaston> stgraber, do you have a replacement option, just curious
<stgraber> fsgaston: italc
<stgraber> it's the new default classroom management software in Edubuntu
<ampex> is it possible to access the classroom server from an attached PC without booting the image?
<ampex> from windows or linux?
<ampex> like a remote desktop connection of some sort?
<NiceNerd> hi all
<stgraber> ampex: you probably can use VNC for that, gnome has an integrated VNC server
<stgraber> ampex: but you'll need to keep a user session opened
<ampex> fair enough, thanks
<ampex> is it possible to keep user sessions open, but then log on as someone else from a thin client?
<ampex> can users jump between thin clients and keep their work/programs open?
<fsgaston> In LTSP - students can access their USB drive, but they see all of the USB drives mounted, how do I fix this so they only see theirs?
<ogra> fsgaston, i posted an answer to that in #ltsp to you half an hour ago
<fsgaston> ogra, my apologizes, I should have seen that, child distractions.   Thanks again, will look into it.
<NiceNerd> I am looking at putting edubuntu in our schools but wanted to know how much of a hassle to get a novell client to work
<NiceNerd> anyone try this?
<NiceNerd> I have been reading that it is a little tricky to get it to work
<fsgaston> <NiceNerd> --If the novell client is very important, I would go with SLED 10 SP1 or Opensuse 10.2
<NiceNerd> yeah I was hoping you wouldnt say that
<NiceNerd> :D
<fsgaston> <NiceNerd> I work with 150 schools in Indiana, many Novell, so I have tried hacking the client a few times.
<NiceNerd> no luck with it?
<fsgaston> <NiceNerd> You don´t have to buy SLED, you can download it do 30 days of update and download again if you need it.
<fsgaston> <Nice Nerd> With which version?
<NiceNerd> oh that wasnt with Ubuntu
<NiceNerd> you said you tried hacking it I figured it was for Ubuntu
<fsgaston> <Nice Nerd> The Novell client with SP1 is broken, download the latest version or wait for SP2, which will be out soon.
<fsgaston> <I tried hacking with Opensuse 10.3
<NiceNerd> oh ok
<fsgaston> <Novell keeps their products as reasonable closed as possible
<NiceNerd> Well it might be a good excuse to get rid of this Novell 5 server then
<NiceNerd> thanks for the info
<fsgaston> <NiceNerd> A lot of schools are migrating to Novell Open Enterprise or SLES?
<NiceNerd> really
<NiceNerd> might be something to look  into
<ogra> really ?
<ogra> where is that documented ?
 * ogra only sees people migrating to debian based o ubuntu setups everywhere
<ogra> s/o/or/
<fsgaston> This is in reference to schools using Netware currently and wanting to stick with Novell
<ogra> ah
<ogra> o thoght toward SLES from something
<NiceNerd>  so does the open source work with Ubuntu then
<fsgaston> No  no, I try to promote as open as possible, but with 30,000 plus linux desktops in the state you have to be flexible.
<ogra> "the open source" ?
<NiceNerd> Novell
<fsgaston> None commercial versions.
<ogra> ah, no idea
<NiceNerd> hmmm
<ogra> i only have ubuntu around
<fsgaston> <NiceNerd> does the Novell Client work on Ubuntu, I don´t think so from what I hear
<ogra> is that only for accessing files or for login
<ogra> you can easily mount ncpfs volumes afaik
<fsgaston> <ogra> for access files and Novell Maped drives from their Netware LDAP context.
<NiceNerd> hmmm I havent created login scripts for Ubuntu or any linux distro
<NiceNerd> is that possible
<fsgaston> Most schools I work with authenticate against AD
<NiceNerd> Yeah
<NiceNerd> I consult for 2 schools
<NiceNerd> one is AD the other Linux
<NiceNerd> I mean Novell
<NiceNerd> :D
<fsgaston> <NiceNeard> I would recommend LIkewise for Ubuntu
<NiceNerd> Yeah I was just reading about that
<fsgaston> Novell does make the AD very easy with Opensuse and SLED
<NiceNerd> Well of course they do
<NiceNerd> its big bad MS
<fsgaston> I agree, but you can´t change things overnight.
<NiceNerd> Well I agree
<ogra> well, bets is to set it up free from the beginning
<ogra> if you look at spain i.e. guadalinex maintains 500 000 desktops in andalucia on an ubuntu derived distro
<fsgaston> Tough battle, when some schools depend 100% on a vendor, what the vendor says goes!
<ogra> extremadura just added a 150000 user ltsp setup
<ogra> the canary islands build their own ubuntu derived distro managing 200000 installs
<ogra> all centrally magaged
<ogra> (school stups indeed)
<ogra> *setups
<fsgaston> <ogra> Do they use the Ubuntu managment product on the commercial side?
<ogra> no, ldap and friends
<fsgaston> <ogra> That is awesom, how many servers, do you know?
<ogra> no special tools or anything they have some huge ldap clusters
<fsgaston> <ogra> Do you run LTSP at your location?
<ogra> when we were shown the setup a year ago it were 160 server (andalucia) but back then they only had 360000 desktops
<ogra> fsgaston, i wrote most of it and yes i run it at my house but have no bigger setup myself :)
<stgraber> ogra: btw, if you happen to know some networks deploying Ubuntu 8.04 with italc, can you point them to : http://italc.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?title=Success_stories
<stgraber> Toby would like some stats, currently it's almost 100% Windows users ...
<ogra> i've put it in my bookmarks :)
<fsgaston> <ogra>  The crazy thing is many schools in Indiana use ITALC, but Iḿ trying to encourage them to donate.
<fsgaston> <ogra> Do you have a good way to manage printers in LTSP, ie printer by hostname etc
 * LaserJock is intrigued and somewhat disturbed to find that he can "read" his data when written as a binary file
<ogra> LaserJock, what data ? chem stuff ?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I just switched from writting my data out as ASCII to binary
<LaserJock> and so I thought I'd less it to see what it looks like
<ogra> fsgaston, sadly not yet, i was planning to have something that sets the default to automatically point to the client if a printer is detected but never came around to write it
<fsgaston> <ogra> Okay, do you do any consulting?  If so how much?
<ogra> currently you need to use the printer manager and add every printer once
<stgraber> ogra: Millexterm has the cups-printer-filter which hooks the libc to show a different list of printers depending on some filters
<ogra> no, i work for canonical which hogs about 14h a day on six days of the week
<stgraber> but not working with Hardy for some weird reason
<ogra> so there is not really time left to do consuling :)
<fsgaston> <ogra> okay
<fsgaston> <stgraber> Thanks for the tip, will take a look.
<juliux> ogra, good luck on the grill;)
<stgraber> you'd have to fix it and adapt for your environment, but the idea is there and code is clean enough to easily understand it
<ogra> juliux, at linuxtag you mean ?
<juliux> ogra, yes
<juliux> ogra, i am reading the offical program atm
<ogra> we'll probably do it in german this time
<ogra> ah
<ogra> depending how any german speaking devs we get together, last year it was a slight english speaker overhead
<juliux> ogra, only you and torsten? ;)
<ogra> s/any/many/
<stgraber> fsgaston: https://svn.revolutionlinux.com/MILLE/XTERM/branches/ltsp-cluster/cups-client-filter/
<ogra> juliux, only me
<juliux> ogra, cool
<ogra> torsten doesnt come
<juliux> ogra, i will grill you;9
<ogra> haha
<ogra> well, that ony means i'm leading, like last year we'll collect all available dev on stage :)
<ogra> *devs
<juliux> torsten said the whole distro team will be in berlin;)
<ogra> liar :)
<ogra> it wont
<juliux> ohh he only said the distro team will be there;9
<juliux> he didn't said the whole,)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i think asac, dholbach, MacSlow, doko and me come from the distro team
<juliux> and pitti?
<ogra> likely jono as well
<ogra> oh and pitti
<juliux> mcslow is cool, i met him at cebit
<ogra> not sure about mvo
<stgraber> ogra: italc's 1.0.9 candidate built successfully with Intrepid on i386 but not amd64 ... one more amd64 specific bug it seems (usual with iTalc :))
<ogra> stgraber, release is far out, no hurry :)
<stgraber> checking for DSA_new in -leay32... no
<stgraber> configure: error: *** you do not have installed the OpenSSL-library and/or development-files are missing!
<stgraber> make: *** [config.status] Error 1
<ogra> stgraber, built in ppa or pbuilder ?
<ogra> meh
<stgraber> pbuilder
<ogra> yeah, openssl isnt merged i think thats even on my merge list
<stgraber> built fine on i386 though, weird ...
<ogra> (which doesnt mean i'll do it now, i had a long day and will stop soon :) )
<stgraber> bah, that was just to test gcc/configure on Intrepid, I'll start building real packages once the auto-syncs stuff have finished
<ogra> yeah, the archive being happered like never during the last days slowed all tools down
<ogra> mom is days behind
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/data/dev/python$ python getlpstatus.py | grep -v XEN | grep -E "^(i386|amd64)"
<stgraber> amd64:		1144 packages
<stgraber> i386:		1739 packages
<stgraber> hmm, yeah build servers are busy :)
<ogra> yup
<ogra> http://merges.ubuntu.com is a week old
<ogra> should run daily
<stgraber> ouch
<ogra>  well, archive.u.c was never hammered like that, i guess our userbase made a quantum jump or something
<stgraber> yeah, downloading from archive.u.c at 150kB/s (when you are lucky) is really boring those last days ...
<ogra> i think mark has to at least add 50% to his always estimated userbase of 8mio (which is surely way to low anyway, but the safest value he can tell to newspapers)
<stgraber> fortunately I have a transparent PROXY at home helping a bit with that
<stgraber> some people suggested doing stats on ntp.ubuntu.com, then taking unique IPs. Considering that some users are behind firewall and some others have dynamic IPs, that should give you a good indication of the user base :)
<LaserJock> stgraber: still up?
<stgraber> yep
<rcs_comp> I have xubuntu and want to install the games/child apps from edubuntu but keep xubuntu desktop for system resources sake.  Can someone point me in the right direction of how I would do this?
<LaserJock> rcs_comp: get the Addon CD
<LaserJock> http://www.edubuntu.org/download#addoncd
<rcs_comp> LaserJock: thanks for the suggestion.  Would I really need to use a CD?  Can't I download the packages from somewhere using ubuntu's installer?
<LaserJock> oh sure
<rcs_comp> LaserJock: I guess, I have two main questions.  1) is there a list of packages that would be on that CD?  2) What does ubuntu use for package management?  I am used to slackware.
<LaserJock> rcs_comp: ok, let's tackle those one at a time :-)
<LaserJock> 1) installing the edubuntu-desktop package will pull in all the packages
<rcs_comp> LaserJock: :)  Thank you!
<LaserJock> there is also a set of edubuntu-addon-* packages
<LaserJock> for a bit more fine-grained selection
<LaserJock> ok, now for 2)
<rcs_comp> so, if I was to install the main "edubuntu-desktop" package, is that just a way of bulk installing all the edubuntu-addon-* packages?
<LaserJock> well, actually I think there are some small difference
<LaserJock> but basically something like that
<rcs_comp> ok
<LaserJock> edubuntu-desktop is going to pull in quite a bit of Gnome libraries
<rcs_comp> which I would be happy to do without
<rcs_comp> unless of course the kid apps need htem
<LaserJock> although you can still use the xubuntu desktop
<rcs_comp> right
<LaserJock> roughly what age range are we talking about?
<rcs_comp> My kids: 3-11
<rcs_comp> Really though, I am happy to pull them all in.  My main emphasis is to get the apps without the KDE desktop.  I am not going to be that picky about which apps I want to install.
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> actually we do pull in a number of KDE apps generally
<LaserJock> as KDE Edu is pretty much the cream of the education apps crop
<rcs_comp> or maybe its Gnome Edubuntu installs by default for a desktop, I am not 100% sure.  Yes, I realize I will want to pull in KDE apps but not the KDE desktop.  Or, maybe I can't do that?
<LaserJock> Edubuntu uses Gnome but with KDE Edu added on
<LaserJock> I think I'd suggest first to install the edubuntu-addon-legacy package
<LaserJock> it's just the educational apps without the extras
<LaserJock> ok, so back to how to install this stuff
<LaserJock> would you like to use a terminal or a simple GUI or a powerful GUI?
<rcs_comp> terminal would be great
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> so, to get it all just run: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-addon-legacy
<LaserJock> to search for edubuntu related packages you can run: apt-cache search edubuntu
<LaserJock> and to look at a package in more detail: apt-cache show <packagename>
<LaserJock> rcs_comp: sorry if you already know all that stuff, not sure if you've used apt much
<rcs_comp> actually, never used it at all.  Don't be sorry, that is EXACTLY what I wanted.  I am going to go try it.
<LaserJock> it will probably download quite a bit
<LaserJock> some of the education games have a lot of graphics/sound
<rcs_comp> does ubuntu run SSH by default?
<rcs_comp> I can't seem to login from afar :(
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> you want to install openssh-server
<LaserJock> rcs_comp: Ubuntu doesn't open ports to the outside world by default so the ssh client is installed by default but not the ssh server
<rcs_comp> LaserJock: ok, got that working too.  Thanks again.
#edubuntu 2008-05-10
<rcs_com2> LaserJock: I am now using RDP to remote desktop into my windows box from my Ubuntu laptop!  This is really cool.
<rcs_com2> Next, I am going to convert to Ubuntu CE and then install Ed packages.
<LaserJock> rcs_com2: fun
<LaserJock> rcs_com2: are you using Ubuntu CE for the filtering?
<rcs_com2> LaserJock: well, that was my intention, but I just realized that the project is temporarily on hold
<rcs_com2> In addition, it looks like the last "convert" script was for the previous version of Ubuntu, so I think I have decided to skip that step.
<rcs_com2> BTW, what do you use for ICQ in Ubuntu?
<LaserJock> well, I don't personally use ICQ
<LaserJock> but for general IM I use Pidgin
<rcs_com2> If you don't use ICQ, how are you using this forum :)
<rcs_com2> isn't it an ICQ forum?
<rcs_com2> Pidgin runs on Linux too huh?  I guess I didn't think about that, thats what I use on Windows.
<rcs_com2> HA, I was wrong.  I got my I* protocols mixed up. I really meant IRC :)
<rcs_comp2> And I am now running pidgin too!  this is really great.
<LaserJock> rcs_com2: ah, right now I'm using irssi (*the* terminal IRC client)
<LaserJock> but I use xchat when I'm in a GUI mood
<LaserJock> Pidgin is a Linux app
<LaserJock> it's just portable so people have made Windows versions
<rcs_comp2> edubuntu-addon-legacy is installing.  Its a lot of packages so it looks like it is going to take a while
<LaserJock> yeah, gcompris is rather large
<LaserJock> that's probably the biggest single package
<LaserJock> but it's really great
<LaserJock> I get hooked on it ;-)
<rcs_comp2> what programs do you like best?
<LaserJock> I like gcompris for fun
<LaserJock> and Kalzium because I'm a chemist
<rcs_comp2> What command would I use to examine what programs a certain package provides?
<LaserJock> hmm, that's a good question
<LaserJock> do you have the package downloaded?
<LaserJock> are you looking for a package description or specifc paths to executables?
<rcs_comp2> Well, I was wondering what edubuntu-addons-young provides
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> if you do: apt-cache show edubuntu-addons-young
<LaserJock> it will show you the list of dependencies
<LaserJock> so it's atomix, gcompris, gpaint, tuxmath, tuxpaint, and tuxtype
<rcs_comp2> doesn't dependency mean that the file listed needs to be installed first?
<LaserJock> rcs_com2: yes
<LaserJock> edubuntu-addons-young is just a "meta" package that pulls in the packages we want
<LaserJock> so when we want to collect programs together that's what we do
<rcs_comp2> Oh...I was forgetting that apt-get would pull in all dependencies.  It makes sense now.
<rcs_comp2> In slackware the concept of a "meta" package doesn't exist because there is no automatic dependency resolution.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> we see it as a "feature" ;-)
<rcs_comp2> I think it is :)
<LaserJock> all those edubuntu-* packages are metapackages
<rcs_comp2> Slackware is great for servers IMO, but not for laptops or desktops.  I have done with Ubuntu on a three year old Dell laptop in a several hours what it would have taken me a few weeks to do in Slackware.
<rcs_comp2> is there a way from the output to tell its just a meta package?
<rcs_comp2> It even resized my Windows partition automatically so I could dual boot!
<LaserJock> hmm,  not really
<LaserJock> usually it doesn't really matter if somethings a metapackage or not
<rcs_comp2> ok
<LaserJock> you just find what you want and install it ;-)
<LaserJock> we use metapackages also sometimes when we split a package up into different components
<LaserJock> we then have a metapackage that'll install all the bits
<rcs_comp2> Ok, that makes sense.Hey, thanks so much for all your help.  Don't hang around on my account if you have anything else to do.  I am just watching a movie with kids and playing with this new system.
<rcs_comp2> Not that you have to leave or anything (obviously :)
<rcs_comp2> )
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I'm just doing some data analysis before heading home
<rcs_comp2> does that have to do with being a chemist?
<LaserJock> yeah, trying to finish my PhD
<rcs_comp2> wow.  Where do you go to school?
<LaserJock> University of Nevada, Reno
<rcs_comp2> I am pursing an MA in Biblical Counseling from Southern Seminary in Lousville, KY
<LaserJock> rcs_com2: awesome!
<LaserJock> my wife has a MA in Marriage and Family Therapy
<rcs_comp2> LaserJock: I am going to be really!!! glad when I graduate next December (Lord willing).  Its really hard managing work and school and family.  I can't imagine doing a PhD.
<LaserJock> yeah, I've been in college for the last 10 years straight
<rcs_comp2> What does she do with it?  Does she counsel?
<rcs_comp2> wow!
<LaserJock> actually she's counseling at our church at the moment until we move
<rcs_comp2> are you moving b/c you are finishing the PhD?
<LaserJock> yeah
<rcs_comp2> where you going?
<LaserJock> wherever I can find a job :-)
<LaserJock> don't know yet where though
<rcs_comp2> I see :)  What will you do with a PhD in chemistry?  teach?
<LaserJock> I'd like to
<rcs_comp2> collage level?
<LaserJock> yep
<rcs_comp2> otherwise known as "college" :)
<LaserJock> rcs_comp2: you know of Freed Hardman University?
<LaserJock> I think it's in Ky or TN
<rcs_comp2> nope
<LaserJock> I think it's probably TN now that I think of it
<LaserJock> anyway, a good friend of mine teaches there now
<rcs_comp2> henderson, TN
<rcs_comp2> LaserJock: are you interested in any other techie stuff?  Programming, other distros, etc.
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> I do various things
<LaserJock> I'm a Debian Maintainer, it's pretty useful as an Ubuntu developer
<LaserJock> I also dabble with Fedora now and then
<LaserJock> I work on a couple chemistry apps, C/C++ and Python
<rcs_comp2> Do you have a particular area of emphasis with Debian?
<LaserJock> chemistry :-)
<rcs_comp2> Python huh?  I just decided that I needed to get involved with it.  I am a web developer and was very interested in the Django project.  However, I do a lot of stuff on IIS in windows and there is currently no way to run multiple instances of Django on an IIS server when running Python as an Isapi module, which is the only legitimate way of running it through IIS that I know of.
<LaserJock> I've gone through the django tutorial but that's it
<LaserJock> I tend to only really work with Linux
<LaserJock> I run OS X as well at work
<LaserJock> but I only really use Windows at tax time :-)
<rcs_comp2> why at tax time?
<LaserJock> I like TaxCut and it only works on Windows
<rcs_comp2> I see.  No wine either huh?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<rcs_comp2> LaserJock: Is the root user in Ubuntu different somehow?  I don't remember setting a password in the install for root, just for my normal user account.
<LaserJock> ah, good question :-)
<LaserJock> Ubuntu doesn't have a root user
<rcs_comp2> nm "As you have noticed during the Ubuntu installation there was no question about the root password, as you might have been used to see during other Linux distribution installation process.Because of this your root accout is inactive."
<LaserJock> our "philosophy" on that is that it's better to use sudo rather than create a root account
<LaserJock> in terms of security and user-friendlyness
<rcs_comp2> I guess I will learn to do that :)
<rcs_comp2> Thanks so much for all your help, I am going to head out.
<LaserJock> alright, it's about that time for me too
<LaserJock> good luck with the Ubuntu box
<LaserJock> if you need help feel free to ask
<rcs_comp2> may the Lord bless you for you kindness to me this evening by providing a great job for you and your family.  Feel free to look me up later if you want to for some reason.  My business website is http://rcs-comp.com.  Thanks again.  Bye.
<crazy_bus> since the edubuntu addon installer works on regular ubuntu.  Can it also work on regular kubuntu.  Or do you also have to download the normal ubuntu install cd
<ogra> no, but you need network connection, there are gtk apps on the addon for which kubuntu doesnt bring the required libs
<ogra> they will be pulled in from the archive
<crazy_bus> ogra: how big of a download are we talking about?  Would it be better to get the ubuntu cd and use that as the archive
<ogra> sorry, i neaver actually measured that, but i doubt its much
<crazy_bus> so will it load some kind of guide to choose what to install in kubuntu.  Or is that feature meant to use gnome features
<ogra> i should just pop up the kde equivalent to gnome-app-install and give you a list
#edubuntu 2008-05-11
<crazy_bus> I tried the edubuntu addon disk on kubuntu but it loaded nothing.  Is there something I have to do manually?
<LaserJock> perhaps
<LaserJock> the you might need to ask #kubuntu how to add a CD to your sources.list
<crazy_bus> LaserJock: so if I add the cd to my sources list it will work
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> the edubuntu addon is basically just a package repository on disk
<LaserJock> in Gnome the package installer will automatically find it and open a dialog
<LaserJock> but in KDE I'm not sure how to do it
<crazy_bus> LaserJock: I though it had a program select gui.  Are there just different packages for different things on the cd?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> there is a gui that comes up so you can select what you want
<LaserJock> but the CD itself just has all the packages that are needed to install them
<crazy_bus> it wants to download 190mb's.  Is this normal, as I thought most things would be on the cd
<LaserJock> crazy_bus: it somewhat depends
<LaserJock> it does assume you've installed Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<crazy_bus> so if I add a ubuntu cd into sources I won't have to download anything
<LaserJock> yep
<crazy_bus> is the edubuntu legacy package meant to be installed?
<LaserJock> how do you mean?
<crazy_bus> are you meant to install it on 8.04 to get edubuntu programs.  Or is it just for upgrading
<LaserJock> yes it's meant to install on 8.04
<LaserJock> though you may not want to install it
<LaserJock> it's used to get the set of educational programs that we installed in 6.10
<LaserJock> during 7.04 we split edubuntu into two disks
<LaserJock> so that package was used to help people who had used 6.10 or before
<crazy_bus> ok I've added the disk.  Tried to install edubuntu-addon-kde but it still wants to download things like kalzium off the internet.  Is it meant to do this?
<LaserJock> hmm, not really
<LaserJock> but if packages have been updated since release it might happen
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to make a cd which has the newest packages?
<LaserJock> you could make a respin
<crazy_bus> is that hard to do?
<LaserJock> well, not too bad relatively speaking I don't think
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if Edubuntu will be included in the 8.04.1 release but that may be something
<crazy_bus> thanks for all your answers LaserJock I have to go somewhere now
<MrBogus> hello
<crazy_bus> I downloaded the ubuntu alt cd so I could install ubuntu-desktop on a computer without internet and thus get edubuntu with the addoncd.  However it doesn't seem to be working.  Is there any reason why it shouldn't?
<mattva01> anyone know what could be causing edubuntu to be running dog-slow ( but with only 1% cpu usage)
<mattva01> anyone on?
<LaserJock> kinda, but I don't really know the answer
<johnny> mattva01, i reverted back to the 2.6.22 kernel
<johnny> that helped a bit
<mattva01> i'll try that
<kingair_six> evening everyone, I got a problem here with my themes. I cant activate emerald themes just by clicking on them, neither can I put my visual effects on normal (from disabled), any thoughts on that?
#edubuntu 2009-05-04
<svenstaro1> any news about edubuntu?
<highvoltage> not yet
<ogra> what news would you expect ?
<highvoltage> ogra: some feedback from canonical on what they expect from the edubuntu project
<ogra> from where would you expect that to come ?
<highvoltage> ogra: mdz said that he's following it up
<ogra> with rich being gone there is nobody for particulary doing educational stuff
<ogra> ah
 * ogra didnt know
<ogra> where did he say that ?
<highvoltage> ogra: on a comment of a blog entry of mine
<ogra> ah
<highvoltage> ogra: I don't particularly care if there's no one at Canonical devoted to education full-time, but it's a bit unfair that Canonical just chooses to ignore Edubuntu all of a sudden and leave the community that's still left completely in the dark
<highvoltage> ogra: not too long ago there were 2 full time canonical staff members who were quite big mouthed about all the massive plans that they had for edubuntu, but that they couldn't quite tell us everything yet
<ogra> well ...
<highvoltage> ogra: so then each of them quietly dissapeared and that's pretty much that.
 * ogra didnt have any plans for edubuntu after he was told it had to be turned into the ubuntu edu edition
<ogra> and everything after that was richards plans and business
<highvoltage> Yes.
<ogra> i thought it was clear that edubuntu isnt driven by canonical anymore
<highvoltage> that's fine, but if the community picks it up properly, it's completely reasonable of the community to want to be sure that their not stepping on anyones toes or doing something that might go against what Canonical wants
<highvoltage> we *were* going into a certain direction until RichEd started making drastic changes
<ogra> well, dont worry about edubuntu here ...
<ogra> feel free to do what you wasnt with it as a community and dont care about canonical
<ogra> *want
<highvoltage> and everyone were told that it was for the greater good and that there's a Big Plan™
<ogra> there probably was
<ogra> rich just didnt tell us the details :P
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, I'll copy this to LaserJock so that we can finish the Edubuntu Strategy Document draft and send it to the list
<ogra> i didnt agree with the changes that happened and just obeyed to the management direction in the hope some community would pick it up
<ogra> (it being edubuntu)
<ogra> since it was forseeable to me that we would piss off the community
<highvoltage> yeah
<ogra> everything beyond that was richards grand masterplan of which i only know that he was planning to do the confusing naming change that apprently lost us a good bunch of users
<ogra> there were no further changes that happened afaik
<highvoltage> I guess one of the first things we'll propose as a change is dropping the "Ubuntu Education Edition" name in favour of a more consistent "Edubuntu".
<ogra> well, drop either but dont keep both
<ogra> that was my main issue with richs strategy
<highvoltage> well, thanks for your input on this ogra, it's much appreciated
<ogra> he always wanted ubuntu to be the bigger edu picture ....
<ogra> but didnt find a way to transition the community
<ogra> imho he shold have stopped when he found that things like the #ubuntu-education channel dont get any users ...
<ogra> and he realized that quite a while ago
<ogra> that we kept both names and have that massive confusion now is based on that
<highvoltage> yes
<ogra> so be sure you dont step on anyones toes if you want to go on with edubuntu and feel free to go what ever direction you like as a community
<ogra> i cant tell anything about what will happen with the "ubuntu educational edition" plans though
<ogra> but it surely wont be edubutnu if it persists ...
<ogra> *edubuntu
<ogra> highvoltage, did you BCC mdz on the thread ? i dont see him in CC as he asked for
<highvoltage> ogra: I bcc'd him before he actually made the comment
<highvoltage> ogra: so I e-mailed him again to make sure that he got the message and whether he wanted me to cc him formally and resend the message
<highvoltage> ogra: he replied and says that it's fine and that he has it in it's inbox and he'll follow up on thecanonical part
<highvoltage> *said
<ogra> right, i just pinged him
<highvoltage> I don't mind that he's taking long to respond, I know he's busy and I appreciate that he's interested at least.
<ogra> yeah, he is busy up to his ears
<highvoltage> it would be nice if you can just let him know what you told us, just so that he knows where things stand
<highvoltage> (and that he has a chance to object to anything if needs be)
<alkisg> Can the community use the name "edubuntu" without canonical aproval since it's a registered trademark of canonical?
<highvoltage> Well, I'm sure Canonical will step in if there's abuse, but I don't think the community as such would abuse the trademark in any way.
<ogra> as long as you dont add third party apps etc i dont see a problem
<alkisg> E.g. if the community desides that edubuntu *is* better as a distro and not as an add-on package? (like back in the old days...) No problem there?
<highvoltage> alkisg: I for one will certainly push for that
<alkisg> highvoltage: I'll vote for you if you want edubuntu to be a live (and of course hd installable) dvd :)
<highvoltage> vote for me!? heh, I'm not campaigning for anything :)
<alkisg> We'll need a leader ;)
<ogra> become one :)
<highvoltage> ogra ftw
<alkisg> I'm a humble teacher/programmer, I'm not good at starting anything... yup, ogra ftw!!!
<ogra> well, if you would turn edubuntu back into a distro you certainly have to discuss some issues
<ogra> like diskspace on the download servers
<ogra> etc
<ogra> but thats all technical ... i doubt qanyone would actually object an edubuntu thats similar to xubuntu or ubuntu-studio designed as a derivative full distro
<ogra> though i would wonder what sense it makes to turn back time
<alkisg> ogra, it *would* make sense for teachers to have ltsp/edu apps preinstalled
<alkisg> But not these kids icons (theme)...
<ogra> right, but you wont fit that on one CD
<alkisg> Yup, it needs to be on a dvd, is there a problem with that?
<ogra> many users in the poorer parts of the world neither have bandwoth nor technology to use DVDs
<highvoltage> yes.
<highvoltage> although, the last time that that was actually discussed was 4 years ago
<ogra> apart from the fact that you will exclude most of the existing edubuntu users there is none, no :P
<highvoltage> and optical drives don't last long
<highvoltage> and most drives for a long time now can read and write dvd's
<ogra> well, dont forget how much effort testing the images is
<ogra> even the ubuntu ones dont see massive testing since its such a huge download
<ogra> beyond that if you actually use a DVD *and* fill it up, you will have to have a long discussion with the IS team about server space and bandwith
<ogra> a 500MB CD iso is quite different to a potential 2-4G DVD iso
<highvoltage> indeed, we'll have to have at least a basic testing plan available and enough people who are willing to commit to testing it before edubuntu can become a dvd again
<alkisg> I guess it'll only need to be maybe 2 Gb, not a full DVD... But for those countries that you say, having all the apps in a dvd and not having to download anything is better than a CD+a lot of downloading
<alkisg> And having the ability to actually test the live image would bring in a lot of new users/teachers
<highvoltage> ogra: I'll try to figure out where the best place is to put up this information, because it's useful to the community to know and understand what you're explaining here
<ogra> alkisg, so who guarantees it will never become a 4G iso if you, highvoltage, and Laser suddenly decide to not be around in edubuntu anymore and someone else just fills up the space
<alkisg> Who guarranties that xubuntu will be around next year? Are there any guaranties in community driven projects?
<ogra> no
<alkisg> I guess if someone related to education is the "leader", he won't allow the dvd to be filled with useless apps...
<ogra> but xubuntu binding itself to a CD guarantees to the canonical IS staff that it wont just grow to a 4G download
<ogra> note that in many areas where people used to use edubuntu even power and telephony are issues
<alkisg> Well, if canonical says "I won't mirror it if it's more than 2 Gb", then that's the limit the community will have to respect! :)
<ogra> i doubt much of that has changed
<highvoltage> alkisg: I think the hosting problem is a real issue and something that will have to be addressed somehow
<ogra> i wouldnt suggest to switch to a DVD
<ogra> but its indeed up to some leader if the project gets one
<alkisg> ogra, can a live ltsp image + edu apps fit in a cd?
<ogra> probably if you cut down the desktop a lot
<highvoltage> "live ltsp image"
<highvoltage> as in, a i386.img file on the CD?
<ogra> note that you are not bound to use gnome
<highvoltage> I doubt it
<alkisg> highvoltage: yes, that would really bring a lot of new users...
<ogra> you could switch to xfce or lxde
<highvoltage> lxde is a bit too simple imho. xfce has much better usability (at a price, of course)
<ogra> and save a lot of space by throwing out typical ubuntu desktoip stuff
<ogra> though i have no idea how much of that would still be ed*ubuntu* then :)
<highvoltage> it's quite tough, because in one way, edubuntu should *really* attempt to be a turn-key solution
<ogra> right
<ogra> on the other hand you have the space constraints
<highvoltage> on the other hand, it should also be flexible enough so that you could edubuntuise any desktop environment
<ogra> right
<highvoltage> there are so many valid reasons to use either of gnome, kde, xfce and lxde (and probably others too)
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but for such a CD/DVD you can only pick one
<highvoltage> indeed, I'm thinking that Xfce makes a good default for something like an edubuntu installation, perhaps there should still be an add-on set for ubuntu + another desktop environment then
<highvoltage> but then there's more iso's that need to be taken care of
<highvoltage> no matter how you look at it we're doomed :)
<ogra> right
<ogra> beyond that for a live installation of LTSP a *lot* has to be done to integrate it properly into casper
<ogra> you will need to do a lot of programming and have to know the livecd structure if you want to do it right
<ogra> (indeed you can always do a hackish solution, but thats would be one thing where i would actually speak up and object)
<highvoltage> and I guess ubiquity should also be patched so that a user could choose whether they want ltsp or not
<ogra> that too
<ogra> but there are lots of other issues you have to solve before patching ubiquity :)
<highvoltage> I know you're very strict on that, and while I'd rather have something hacky now than have absolutely nothing for ages, I do think that it would be nice if we can "use" you for getting input on the hackiness levels of things
<alkisg> (erm sorry there's a storm here and I get power losses, I'll have to turn off my modem router... :()
<ogra> such a CD needs to be foolproof and detect a *lot* of stuff
<highvoltage> ogra: indeed, and it can be dangerous in terms of handing out dhcp addresses, etc
<ogra> i.e. how do you make sure if a kid downloads it and puts it into the school computer that the dhcp server doesnt totally trash the whole school network ;)
<ogra> etc etc
<alkisg> highvoltage, ogra, no dhcp leases
<alkisg> A proxydhcp is all that's needed
<highvoltage> (or assuming an IP address if you want it to be fully automatic)
<alkisg> So it's a foolproof solution with no real danger
<ogra> alkisg, fine, come up with a proper way to do that in initramfs and casper then
<alkisg> ogra, I'll try to do that in the summer and post whatever results I come up with
<ogra> dont underestimate how much work it takes to do it *properly*
<highvoltage> either way, a livecd ltsp disc is *highly* unlikely for jaunty
<alkisg> I don't think the initramfs will need any patching
<alkisg> I'm not afraid of the proxydhcp stuff, but I don't know anything about cd/dvd integratio :(
<ogra> i would estimate one experienced fulltime programmer for one full release cycle for even getting the live ltsp part done
<highvoltage> we have smaller issues that might already be problematic
<ogra> alkisg, but you know what casper is, right ?
<ogra> and how our live CDs and live installer work
<alkisg> I've just heard of some stuff, I haven't gotten to the reading/doing part :(
<highvoltage> I know how they work, more or less. I can't quite see where the initramfs needs to be patched though.
<ogra> the live session is completely set up by the initramfs
<kiyote> Hello!
<ogra> which means nearly everything you will do has to be a patch to initramfs
<highvoltage> there's some scripts after the initramfs that does some stuff too
<ogra> or rather to casper which is the live session part that sits in an initramfs
<highvoltage> (like adding the ubuntu user, etc)
<ogra> no, thats casper
<ogra> *in* initramfs
<highvoltage> oh yes, sorry you are right
<ogra> thats what i mean, to implement that properly without losing installability *and* without breaking the environments you run that CD in, a *lot* of planning and speccing has to happen first
<highvoltage> well, as it sounds to me, just having a plain edubuntu installation disc will involve a lot of planning and careful consideration for jaunty
<ogra> karmic ;)
<highvoltage> oops, yes!
<alkisg> If putting `CheckHostIP no   StrictHostKeyChecking no    LogLevel ERROR` in ssh_config is acceptable, then I think I can make a script to properly run an ltsp server in a live dvd (and also that dnsmasq can be integrated into the dvd)
<alkisg> (in the chroot of course)
<alkisg> But I don't know how to properly integrate it to casper, I can only make the script :(
<highvoltage> alkisg: well, you coul do that as a 3rd party script for now
<ogra> i dont think either is acceptable without UDS discussion
<highvoltage> although imho it seems a bit pointless, considering that you'll need so much RAM, access to ubuntu archives (or an extra image), you might as well just use a hard disk to begin with
<ogra> (the ssh changes)
<alkisg> highvoltage: I'll try to do that (= a live dvd) in the summer in any case, but if it could be also used in edubuntu it would be better.
<ogra> or at least ML discussion with the maintainer
<alkisg> ogra, I have no idea what UDS/ML discussion are :)
<ogra> the point in the ubuntu live cd is that it is identical to an installed system
<highvoltage> not necessarilly
<highvoltage> ubiquity does remove some packages (like itself and its dependencies, along with language packs you might not want)
<ogra> if you break that concept it has to be specced and discussed on a mailing list with the maintainer of the package you plan to add nonstandard stuff to or hast to be discussed in a session at a ubuntu developer summit
<ogra> highvoltage, right, but it doesnt mangle any configs
<highvoltage> ogra: well I 100% agree with you that that concept should remain as intact for edubuntu as it is in ubuntu
<ogra> right
<highvoltage> ogra: anything else would be either too hacky or too complicated
<ogra> which means the changes have to be done very careful and if possible have to happen upstream
<highvoltage> but I think we should leave live ltsp cd's for now, since we pretty much know that it's an impossibility for karmic
<ogra> you can do ltsp CDs as a remix
<alkisg> Well, my target is to be able to run ltsp with a live medium - if there's any other, more proper way to do it, I'd glady try it...
<ogra> drop evolution, create a package that pulls the .img from somewhere out of a PPA or from a LP project page
<highvoltage> alkisg: you could do it with ubuntu installed on a USB flash disk
<ogra> re-roll the ubuntu CD with that package included
<highvoltage> I think using a flash disk as a live presentation medium is much more suited than a CD
<ogra> yes, thats likely true
<highvoltage> it's also quite easy for a user to set up. (not a casper-like flash disk, but a full installation)
<ogra> well, if you do it on your own and are not bound to distro quality its very easy to even do live in a hack
<ogra> look at the opensuse live dvd
<alkisg> highvoltage: I don't mind if a usb stick is used, but the ssh_config problems are also there
<highvoltage> I don't think I want to :)
<alkisg> Unless nfs is used, which is too much of a hack.
<ogra> i havent tried it but i imagine its similar to a knoppix live terminal server
<highvoltage> alkisg: imho, I think your particular use-case can be solved with some documentation
<alkisg> (or ltsp-update-image is called, which is too slow)
<ogra> alkisg, you have a very slow access time on a CD/DVD
<highvoltage> alkisg: a "How to set up a live Edubuntu environment on a USB Flash disk with LTSP" guide, something that a typical person with very little ubuntu experience can set up in an hour or so
<ogra> usb keys wont have that issue
<ogra> or better, write a tool that creates such an image
<highvoltage> that would solve the mirror issue
<alkisg> highvoltage: I don't think inexperienced teachers will be able or even willing to follow that guide.
<ogra> with two mouseclicks and some form fields to fill ;)
<alkisg> ogra, that's a viable solution :)
 * highvoltage needs to make notes of this for UDS
<ogra> are you coming ?
<highvoltage> yep
<ogra> cool !
 * ogra has a conf call now ... 
<svenstaro2> In case you guys are still there, I just read up on the whole conversation that I missed a couple of hours ago and I can probably help out a lot with live stuff. I just managed to created a live medium (DVD/USB) that can play several high quality 3d games off the live medium with acceptable performance.
<svenstaro2> I don't think a CD should be the upper limit in case we get oversize. We can always try a 2.6.30 kernel with squashfs+lzma built in and that should get us at least another 100MB space (I just tried).
<svenstaro2> I don't think any of the direct technical issues are any issues at all: Many universities offer mirrors for free projects if you just ask them and have something to present. Testing images can be spread using bit torrent. I have a dedicated server that can take care of the rest until we get "bigger" hosting should we ever need it.
<svenstaro2> We should not be bound to *buntu as well, we might as well name it something else if certain people have certain problems with Edubuntu suddenly changing their master plan.
<svenstaro2> I would suggest we decide some time in the near future what we're *really* going to do or I might just start up something by myself and let people join as they are interested.
<svenstaro2> My abstract goals for a education distro would be: Good-Great documentation, teacher HAVE to be able to set everything up themselves AND feel like they are in control because the documentation looks like it could get them help with any problem. There needs to be a dedicated forum, a mailing list and an IRC channel set up for direct help as well. For example, a XChat client that automatically joins
<svenstaro2> the IRC channel is a good idea IMO. Next goal: Actually have great value for a school. In Edubuntu, there are merely many applications with the word 'education' all over them put onto the medium without direction or sense.
<svenstaro2> Think about class context and try to fill actual *needs*. Also, I think the LTSP part should receive much greater attention than it does now. The LTSP is THE master argument against Windows or for replacing Windows in schools RIGHT NOW because many schools use very old computers that are hardly usable and don't have money to get 20 new computers or so. If we tell them they only have to spend around
<svenstaro2> 2000$ to get a proper server and make everything faster, that will be a great way of getting more people to use it and value it.
<alkisg> svenstaro2: I plan to make an "Ubuntu/LTSP Educational Remix" this summer - a live dvd (or usb stick) with ltsp and some edu apps preinstalled, and of course with the ability to be installed to the hard disk. So my main goal is for easy demonstration/installation. I guess many of us have similar goals here in #edubuntu, so it would be nice if we cooperated...
<svenstaro2> That's the thing, I don't think "Educational Remix" would suffice to attract user nor to build a good educational framework around that. "Remix" singals that you *only* want to take care of the actual medium itself but not the surroundings, the documentaiton, the support, the everything else. Please take no offence, I have deep respect for anybody who is willing to put in hours of work for this
<svenstaro2> cause.
<svenstaro2> alkisg: So maybe we can combine arms, you take care of the actual medium itself and I take care of everything else? :)
<alkisg> Sure, but if you have experience with live cd/dvds I'd like some help in that :)
<alkisg> svenstaro2: as for the name, I thought of "ruler = Ruler is Ubuntu/LTSP Educational Remix" :P
<alkisg> This is also teacher-friendly :P
<alkisg> Also, it would be nice if it included gpxe in floppy/cd or even wubi images, to be more easy to reuse old windows labs
<svenstaro2> You mean for computers that can't netboot?
<alkisg> Yes, there are lots of those labs here
<alkisg> I hope I'll get some time to also include this on the cd (with a windows installer, that is...)
<svenstaro2> I think I have lost you there. Why not just put the gpxe images onto the disk with a nice GUI to write them?
<svenstaro2> And what do you mean, a windows installer?
<svenstaro2> Wubi?
<svenstaro2> A school server shouldn't have to dual boot, put in the distro, check that everything works live, install it and kill Windows :D
<alkisg> well, at least here that's not possible, (1) teachers are afraid to start using linux without having windows as a backup solution, and (2) there are some windows-only educational apps they have to use
<alkisg> So for the first year at least they have to dual boot... :(
<svenstaro2> Can you tell me a bit about caspar? I'm familiar with "sugarless" creation of live media, but not with caspar.
<alkisg> I've no idea how casper works
<alkisg> I'll need to read on that :(
<svenstaro2> Mh. Me too, I guess.
<alkisg> But I think it already uses a compressed image, so I don't think a CD will suffice without removing some stuff...
<svenstaro2> K12 is using about 900MB in an image.
<svenstaro2> We might be able to fit it on a CD if we are very smart.
<svenstaro2> Using LZMA is one way.
<svenstaro2> Also, I was thinking of going for "Schoolbuntu" as a name as it implies its goal.
<alkisg> No problem with the name :)
<alkisg> What edu apps do you think should go in it?
<alkisg> E.g. all kde-edu?
<svenstaro2> I was evaluating a lot of education applications in the last days. I haven't come up with a list, but I think kde-edu is great.
<svenstaro2> Kalzium is a great asset
<svenstaro2> Step is great but very unstable and underdeveloped.
<svenstaro2> I would love to use Step in my physics lessons :/
<alkisg> I'd like kturtle and scratch on it
<alkisg> gnome or kde based?
<svenstaro2> I do like both, but I think in this case Gnome should be prefered for reasons of compatibility with ubuntu and simplicity.
<svenstaro2> KDE is better, too.
<svenstaro2> bigger*
<alkisg> I agree... well, I'll have free time to start with it in the summer (I'm a teacher and here in Greece we get long summer vacations)
<svenstaro2> What do you think about different sets of educational software like Edubuntu has in its latest release? Do you think that is useful?
<alkisg> So if you want, we could cooperate...
<svenstaro2> I'm a student so I always have free time.
<svenstaro2> Sure, definitely.
<svenstaro2> It would be a waste of resources if we didn't.
<alkisg> No, I don't think the educational systems are too different between countries for the pri/secondary/tetrietary divisions to make any sense
<alkisg> *I think the educational...
<svenstaro2> Agreed.
<svenstaro2> But should we just bloat it until kingdom come?
<svenstaro2> With all "possible" software, that is?
<alkisg> But most packages should be "recommends", not "depends", so that they could be uninstalled without breaking anything
<alkisg> Well I think we could leave enough programs out until there's someone that specifically asks for them, what do you think?
<svenstaro2> We have to decide in which configurations the distro might be used. School labs as terminal server is one thing, but for example in my school teachers like single workstations for their lessons sometimes.
<alkisg> I think the same dvd can be used for both cases
<svenstaro2> Of course, we must not split up our release. It will severely confuse people who try it out.
<alkisg> E.g. start up as a normal workstartion, and double click on an "ltsp-server" icon on the desktop to make it an ltsp server
<alkisg> Or select an entry while isolinux boots
<svenstaro2> Mh.. let's think about what uses the distro might encounter.
<svenstaro2> There's ktechlab for example, it can simulate circuits and is able to outrun some commercial software at that.
<svenstaro2> So that's a goodie for physics. So will teachers use that on a single workstatin in the classroom or will they always go to the computer lab?
<svenstaro2> What is it like in your school, do you have workstations in classrooms?
<alkisg> Not really
<alkisg> Edubuntu/schoollinux/etc here are only going to be used as ltsp servers
<alkisg> And with 5-10 year old windows PCs as clients
<svenstaro2> I see
<svenstaro2> Well, we certainly want to address workstations too, I guess. Though we should focus on getting the LTSP perfected.
<svenstaro2> Are there any other people here that would chime in on a new project?
<alkisg> I think there are many people here that would be interested, but people feel unsafe to invest in a new project after the edubuntu ...bubble :)
<svenstaro2> Can you help me find the page where it lists the rules for having a *buntu distro?
<svenstaro2> Can't seem to find it.
<alkisg> So we should either start with proper planning, or by actually preparing something to show as a starting point...
<alkisg> I don't think I've seen the page you're saying...
<svenstaro2> There are some rules you have to follow else you can't have a Schoolbuntu.
<alkisg> You mean about using the ubuntu name?
<alkisg> This one? http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<svenstaro2> Oh my, Ubuntu is timing out for me.
<svenstaro2> Works again, strange.
<svenstaro2> That does seem pretty restrictive in a way.
<svenstaro2> We might only "remix" :/
<alkisg> Unless we change the name... I don't think schoolbuntu is trademarked
<alkisg> But I don't think the name is a major concern... :)
<svenstaro2> Indeed :) But still, the name should be good in a way that it allows the user to see the distro's purpose.
<alkisg> svenstaro2: also see this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-January/023107.html
<svenstaro2> From the looks of it, it will need blessing from Canocial in any case.
#edubuntu 2009-05-06
<fogus1> is edubuntu a thin client server exclusivly?
<stgraber> no, in fact the thin client server is part of ubuntu not edubuntu
<stgraber> edubuntu is mainly a set of educative applications bundles and artwork
<stgraber> that can be used on top of a LTSP server though so it serves as thin client server
<fogus1> oh, I see.  so I get ubuntu and then install the edubuntu application bundle on each PC in the classroom?  then then there is a server somewhere
<fogus1> can you show me a "recipe" from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdubuntuRecipes that would be for a computer lab in a highschool?
<FlaverSaver6> German ?????
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ??
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ??
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<FlaverSaver6> ?
<mattva01__> anyone know why ltsp would hang on "Negotiation:" on boot?
<wkrasko_> Can anyone here help me with LTSP/NAT/Firefox as local app? I'm going on 14 hours at this!
<wkrasko_> Oh, and hello everyone. :)
<mattva01__> I was looking into firefox as a localapp a few weeks ago--from what I recall, you would have to go through a painful manual update process every time firefox updates
<wkrasko_> That's ok with me, I'd even rather not update and run as local. Every user uses firefox so when we hit about 15 users, the server gets slammed.
<mattva01__> yeah, that's what made me look into it, as well
<mattva01__> let me look for the link I had--it's on my list of things to try
<hgrover> (someone else was using this =X)
<wkrasko_> Problem is, firefox runs great using firefox %U, but when run as local I get no internet connection. I tried the ThinClienttoNAT how to from Gavin McCullagh but still no go.
<hgrover> here's a really old link that I don't think would work so great, but it'd be a good idea to look at anyways
<hgrover> http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/LocalAppFirefox
<wkrasko_> Yeah, that is pretty old. I used Ubuntu 9.04 and after creating a client image, I simply chrooted, installed firefox, and set a variable for local apps in lts.conf. Firefox runs locally now automatically. The issue is getting out to the internet now.
<wkrasko_> This is supposed to fix the issue: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ThinClientHowtoNAT (I got this link from McCullagh, same guy who wrote it and gave me the address for this chat room) but I still get no connection.
#edubuntu 2009-05-07
<Ahmuck> firefox is crashing on ltsp clients
<Ahmuck> it's a problem
<Ahmuck> lisa, one of the lab uses, says "don't make lisa come looking for you" :)
<Svenstaro> Ahmuck, you have to run firefox on local
<Ahmuck> yes
<Svenstaro> did you?
<Ahmuck> on local it crashes when a client crashes
<Svenstaro> mh
#edubuntu 2009-05-08
<gabox> can someone help me with lp0 add-on pci card?
<Drikan> oo i think im in the wrong chanel didnt relize there was an education vershion
<Deoovo> I am new to this casn someone help me out
<Deoovo> I am trying to learn aboutthin client
<HedgeMage> Deoovo: I haven't used thin clients much, I'm sorry.  I can answer general questions, though.
<Deoovo> thanls
<Deoovo> as you can see my typeing sucks
<Deoovo> I am trying to set up a server in my home and creat a media node in each bedroom and the kitchen and media room how can I get the info to alow me to do that
<sara1> ﻿#/join edlug
#edubuntu 2009-05-09
<tiba> hello
#edubuntu 2009-05-10
<BB_azrael2> hi
<BB_azrael2> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 and downloaded the Edubuntu CD iso. But I don't get it to install Edubuntu from the CD image without burning it. Can you help me?
#edubuntu 2010-05-10
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: howdy
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: Hey, just the man I was hoping to run into
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: could you perhaps make me an admin on the edubuntu identica group?
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: Got sick Thurs-Fri...catching up on work stuff, edubuntu.org is on my list immediately after work commitments
<highvoltage> I'd like to update the logo
<HedgeMage> sure
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: same here, I had a cold, went to the doctor, she gave me some medicine, medicine made me feel more sick and I was basically knocked out and slept through most of it
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: I lost my firefox bookmarks, where is your proto-site again?
<mhall119> morning
<highvoltage> hey there mhall119
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: edubuntu.frogandowl.org though there are theme updates and such that I haven't migrated to it from my dev env
<highvoltage> mhall119: how's qimo 2 coming along?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: np, I just want to put up the news stories so that when it gets moved over it's not completely out of date
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: re: the identi.ca group, the member list is badly in need of spam cleanup.  I don't have time to find you on it.  You can either email me the logo you want on there, or you can figure out what page# you are on in the member list and tell me so I can make you an admin.
<mhall119> highvoltage: I talked with my brother about the Plymouth theme yesterday, looks like we may just go with a simple one to get 2.0 released, rather than something fancy like we had wanted
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: ok, I'm @highvoltage on there, but I'm ok with mailing it to you
<highvoltage> mhall119: well you see it for such a short while anyway :)
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: Right, but identi.ca's interface doesn't let me just put in your nick -- I have to find you on the membership list and click "make admin"
<highvoltage> ouch, ok
<HedgeMage> highvoltage:yep
<mhall119> highvoltage: usualy yeah, on my older computers it may be up longer
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: I'm happy to add you, it's just a matter of the time to *find* you.
<mhall119> I'm also still working on ubiquity slides
<mhall119> I'm going to dedicate one slide per game in our bottom panel
<mhall119> waiting on some extra Qimo/Illa images to include in that too
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: np!
<highvoltage> mhall119: yeah I really want to make the edubuntu slides better for maverick. not that they were bad per se, it's just that after seeing some of kubuntu and xubuntu's slides I want to steal some ideas :)
<mhall119> yeah, I'll probably do the same in Maverick
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: should there be content on http://edubuntu.frogandowl.org/ or is that for testing the theme?
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: Ahh, I haven't updated it since I re-imported users and content
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: I can't do it now since I'm in the middle of work, but I'll update it as soon as I have a break.
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: ok, I don't want to cause you any stress!
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: but it would be nice to get it sorted out :)
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: np...I feel bad that I'm behind on edubuntu stuff, but work has to come first
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: if you could send me tarballs of the db and drupal installation then I could do it as well
<highvoltage> oh it's in bzr right?
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: np, as soon as I get a break here.  I'm on the phone with a client and have a backlog of emails
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: ok, thanks a lot!
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: we didn't put the DB in bzr since it had unsalted pw hashes
<HedgeMage> also people's email addresses
<highvoltage> ok
<HedgeMage> How long will you be up?  I vaguely remember that we're in very different time zones.
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: it's 3:45pm now, I'll probably be around until 11pm
<HedgeMage> noted :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: what day are the Edubuntu sessions scheduled?
<highvoltage> mhall119: the ltsp improvements session has been scheduled, there's 3 other sessions that are more edubuntu-specific that we're waiting a time for, stgraber did talk to the scheduling people there this morning and I think we should know when our time slots are before the end of today
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> I can only really attend the last 3 hours each day
<mhall119> trying to plan my schedule
<bencrisford> stgraber: hows UDS going? :)
<highvoltage> hey bencrisford
<highvoltage> (pong btw)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: :) hey, are you at UDS?
<highvoltage> heh, oops :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: lol, sorry about that, was on webchat.freenode at school and got busted by the sysadmins
<bencrisford> highvoltage: are you at UDS?
<mhall119> bencrisford: I think he is, yes
<mhall119> UDS just wrapped up for the day
<mhall119> so he's likely gone out for dinner and/or drinks
<bencrisford> mhall119: oh course :)
<bencrisford> are we still having a meeting tonight?
<mhall119> I thought meetings wereon Wednesdays
<bencrisford> mhall119: ugh, its monday :(
<bencrisford> today i mean :P
<bencrisford> the meetings are wednesday yes
<mhall119> yeah, I wish the week were halfway over too
<dimes_> I don't know if anyone in this chanel is someone who would care about this, but the edubuntu FAQ page is b0rked(http://edubuntu.org/FAQ). I sent an email to webmaster@edubuntu.org, but it apparently is not a valid email....which, probably should be fixed too.
<HedgeMage> thanks, dimes_ :)
<HedgeMage> dimes_: We actually have a new site about to roll out in the next few days, so lots of things will be fixed/changed
<dimes_> Cool
<dimes_> Now an actual question =) Does Edubuntu built in or as an add on have some kind of basic pr0n site filtering?
<dimes_> nothing draconian, just something to keep an 8 yearold from stubling on redtube, etc
<dimes_> ?
<HedgeMage> I'm not sure...I have an extremely low opinion of such software (and my 7yo has been using the internet since he was 3)
<HedgeMage> Since we don't use it, I don't track it.
<dimes_> no worries
<dimes_> Ill just go look for a hosts list
<dimes_> a friends daughter did a google search for lady gaga and got seriously pr0n bombed
<highvoltage> mhall119: I assume you've seen the unity screenshots by now?
<mhall119> yup
<isforinsects> HedgeMage: I have a low-ish view of filters as well, but they are something that Edubuntu needs to address proactively if we want to get into schools and libraries in the US.
<mhall119> Dan's Guardian is a good content scanning filter for Linux
<isforinsects> eeer, how about proxy based: http://www.opendns.com/solutions/k12/
<mhall119> that's only DNS blacklisting though, isn't it?
<isforinsects> I prefer blacklisting to content filtering.
<isforinsects> IMO
<mhall119> I suppose it would be enough for most schools too
<mhall119> I should setup an open wifi connection at home, and play with dan's guardian with my neighbors
<isforinsects> There was a study from the University of Washington a few months back saying that 1/3 of people in the US accessed the internet via a Public Library.
<isforinsects> all of those computers were required by law to have filtered internet.
<isforinsects> This is completely ignoring k-12 use of filtered internet.
<isforinsects> TONS of people in US only access the net through filtered web.  It's a defacto internet censorship regeme.
<isforinsects> The problem is, no one has any broad sense of what is being filtered.
<HedgeMage> isforinsects: I know that ubuntu does have it available, I just haven't read up on the various types.  Sadly, the school where I volunteered was in Illinois, where the state, not the school, controls filtering (whole can of worms there).
<HedgeMage> isforinsects: I would never use that sort of software at home, so it's not one of my areas of expertise.
<isforinsects> HedgeMage: Sorry, I shouldn't have come across as saying that -you- should be doing something different.  That should have been a questioning tone.
<isforinsects> I might be doing some research on web filters in US k-12 and libraries this summer.
<HedgeMage> isforinsects: np, I just wasn't sure if you got that I'm not against them existing, I just don't currently have any particular interest in them
<isforinsects> mhall119: you around?
<mhall119> for now
<isforinsects> mhall119: what do you think about project euler?
<isforinsects> re: the python game idea?
#edubuntu 2010-05-11
<mhall119> euler?
<mhall119> I'll have to check it out
<isforinsects> mhall119: projecteuler.net
<isforinsects> math / counting problems to be implemented in the language of your choice
<stgraber> highvoltage: ping
<stgraber> highvoltage: do you remember what time is best for bencrisford ? I have scheduling power and am about to schedule our Edubuntu sessions.
<stgraber> ok, scheduled one tomorrow at 17:10 local time
<stgraber> looking for a good slot for the other
<stgraber> (backlog tells me ben likes end of the day European time)
<highvoltage> stgraber: afternoons
<highvoltage> stgraber: great, that will suite mhall119 too
<stgraber> ok and the other I schedule the same day at 15:00
<stgraber> *scheduled
<highvoltage> excellent
<stgraber> Patrice is marked as attending that one and he won't be there on thursday, so I kind-of had to book it tomorrow (would have put it later during the week otherwise)
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> there's not really all that many sessions that seem interesting to me today. I'll listen in to a bunch of them but I'll mostly be gathering information for our sessions today. going to get the mythbuntu-live source package, look at what they did in ubiquity, and put some of the info in a wiki spec page so that we'll have some information ready for the session
<highvoltage> my connection seems to have been a bit flaky earlier but it seems to have stabilised, hopefully it stays that way :)
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> there's a desktop in the cloud session later today where my plan is to push x2go
<stgraber> so if you're bored, you can start looking at it a bit more ;)
<stgraber> I had good success with the Debian packages on Ubuntu so far but rebuilding is really an issue
<highvoltage> ok, I'll be listening in on that... it did seem like the best session for that time slot already :)
<mhall119> stgraber: I can make both the 1500 and 1700 sessions
<stgraber> mhall119: great
<jimjimovich> anyone have any tips on making scanners work with LTSP on Ubuntu 10.04?
<HedgeMage> jimjimovich: You'll see it get more active in here in a few hours as people wake up.
<HedgeMage> jimjimovich: I've not done scanners with LTSP (or much with LTSP at all), sorry :/
<jimjimovich> HedgeMage: okay, thanks :)
<stgraber> jimjimovich: just put: SCANNER=True in your lts.conf
<jimjimovich> stgraber: tried that with no luck
<jimjimovich> the scanner works great on the server when directly connected to the server ... but can't get it to work on the thin client
<mikrbikr> connect #ethosce
<bencrisford> !info scribus
<ubottu> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.13.dfsg~svn20081228-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 9380 kB, installed size 26900 kB
<bencrisford> !info fet
<ubottu> fet (source: fet): timetable generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.11.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4963 kB, installed size 22824 kB
<K_meleonu> hello to all
<K_meleonu> is there anyone on around here?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<K_meleonu> ok, i have downloaded and burn an dvd with edubuntu 10.04 Release and booted it to try it from the dvd but the problem is that i can-t use it because of the resolution. i cannot see anything and i have also triyed alt + - and alt + + to increase/decrease the resolution but with no success
<K_meleonu> i have a sis mirage 3 graphics  card
<alkisg> There's a choice for "safe graphics mode", afai...
<K_meleonu> and if i use that, then i can try/install edubuntu and use it at... "full power" ?
<alkisg> http://arcanecode.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/u804-02.jpg - I think
<alkisg> Sure, you can try to fix the resolution after the installation
<K_meleonu> ok, that you. will try that now
<K_meleonu> best wishes to you all
<alkisg> Are you sure it's a resolution problem? E.g. can you hear sound or is caps lock working?
<K_meleonu> i haven't triyed any sounds
<K_meleonu> but i am quite sure it's a resolution problem
<alkisg> ok
<K_meleonu> i can see the first boot menu, i can choose the language and go betwen the menu's choises (install/try, check cd, etcc)
<K_meleonu> thank you for your answers
<bencrisford> highvoltage: stgraber: are we having a meeting tommorrow night?  or is it cancelled this week for UDS?
<dbclinton> I've just had to reinstall edubuntu 10.04 (there was some bug that was crashing my system three or four times a day that I just couldn't diagnose) and, because of my proxy server, I had to reinstall ltsp separately (thanks to Scott B.'s advice). This time, however, the server doesn't seem to be giving out ip addresses to the clients.
<dbclinton> ifconfig tells me that eth1 is at 192.168.0.254, 255.255.255.0
<dbclinton> Syslog posted this:
<dbclinton> May 11 16:46:13 rishon NetworkManager: <info>  Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<dbclinton> and clicking on Network Manager reports that eth1 is "device not managed"
<dbclinton> What am I doing wrong?
<dbclinton> Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in pidgin "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hue> Hi
#edubuntu 2010-05-12
<ryan22> hey
<ryan22> i was just wondering how many developers ubuntu has who specialize in accessibility
<neil_d> hi, I am installing ltsp on ubuntu 10.4 but the dnsmasq isn't running (according to netstat) :(  how do I get it to start?
<alkisg> neil_d: sudo invoke-rc.d dnsmasq start
<alkisg> Do you also have dhcp3-server installed?
<neil_d> alkisg: dhcp3-server is installed.
<alkisg> neil_d: you can't have 2 dhcp servers on the same machine. Which one do you want to use?
<alkisg> Are you following some guide? Why do you want dnsmasq?
<neil_d> alkisg: 'invoke-rc.d dnsmasq start' = '... /etc/init.d/dnsmasq not found'
<alkisg> Then you don't have dnsmasq installed
<alkisg> The default installation doesn't use dnsmasq. Are you sure you need to use it?
<neil_d> alkisg: I installed 'ltsp-server-standalone' I didn't manually install ether dnsmasq or dhcp3
<alkisg> OK, so, should we forget about dnsmasq and focus on dhcp3-server, which is the default dhcp server?
<neil_d> alkisg: ok...
<alkisg> OK let's start over. Is dhcp3-server running?
<alkisg> sudo invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server status
<neil_d> I got "Status of DHCP server: dhcpd3 is not running"  and "invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "status" failed"
<alkisg> OK, try to start it: sudo invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server start
<alkisg> and see the logs for any error messages
<alkisg> (system > settings > logs)
<alkisg> E.g. dhcp3-server assumes that the server ip is 192.168.0.1
<alkisg> If you changed the ip, you need to modify /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf...
<neil_d> I get "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!"
<alkisg> How many nics do you have?
<alkisg> 1 or 2?
<neil_d> see dhcpd.conf at http://paste.ubuntu.com/432068/
<neil_d> alkisg: I have two.
<alkisg> Is the one facing the internet, and the other one facing a private network with the ltsp clients?
<neil_d> eth1 is for the ltsp clients and static configured at 192.168.3.254... I think I need to re-edit the .conf file.
<alkisg> Yes, 192.168.5 vs 192.168.3...
<neil_d> ok that problem is solved.. thanks... but now when the client starts up and asks for a name and password.. it says 'verify password' waits for about 10 seconds the says 'No response from server, Restarting'
<neil_d> an 'ltsp-update-image' didn't resolve anything.
<alkisg> neil_d: also do an ltsp-update-sshkeys before running ltsp-update-image
<neil_d> alkisg: I did.
<alkisg> neil_d: hmmm weird then. Is that a valid user on the server?
<neil_d> yep
<alkisg> Try this: sudo gedit /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<alkisg> and put the following contents:
<alkisg> [Default]
<alkisg> SCREEN_02=shell
<alkisg> SCREEN_07=ldm
<alkisg> Then, reboot your client and switch to vt2 by pressing alt+ctrl+f2
<alkisg> At that console, try: ssh <user>@server
<alkisg> change <user> with an existing user, but leave "server" unchanged
<alkisg> Notice any warnings or error messages, and see if you're able to login from there.
<neil_d> I don't have a lts.conf there.. should I create one?
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> (it's i386, right? not amd64...)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: its the edubuntu community session today right?  if you talk discuss the teams blueprint at all, there is a wiki page that might be useful :) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Education/Launchpad/Groups/Consolidate
<bencrisford> highvoltage: I won't be around for that session :(, but i'll be around tonight
<bencrisford> later ;)
<neil_d> it said 'permission denied (publickey)'  the reason is that I when installed I want to be able to login remotely (to the server), and I configured ssh to only accept preshared keys.
<alkisg> Change you sshd_config so that it accepts keys remotely, but passwords for the local net?
<alkisg> You can't use preshared keys on ltsp clients (without scripting it yourself)
<neil_d> alkisg: ok... I think I know how to do that
<alkisg> (group them with the Host directive...)
<neil_d> alkisg: how do I use the 'Host' directive.. got a link?
<alkisg> Nah, I use `man sshd_config` for that
<alkisg> Out of my head, I think it goes like this:
<alkisg> Host 192.168.5.*
<alkisg>   directive XXX
<alkisg> Host *
<alkisg>   rest directives...
<neil_d> alkisg: ok
<neil_d> alkisg: found it.. its the 'Match' directive in the sshd_config file.
<neil_d> alkisg:  I put "Match Address=192.168.3.0/24" and "PasswordAuthentication yes" at the end of the sshd_config file....   The client is now working find... :)  thanks for the help.
<alkisg> You're welcome
<jbicha> mhall119: are you here?
<mhall119> I am now
<highvoltage> mhall119: hey
<mhall119> hi
<mhall119> sorry I missed the last sesssion, I just got into work
<highvoltage> mhall119: no problem
<highvoltage> mhall119: the notes on the white board pretty much sums it up
<mhall119> cool, I'll check it out later, in the Fridge session atm
<highvoltage> mhall119: I noted that you're doing a Qimo gnome session for 10.10 so I just wanted to confirm with you whether you're still up for it :)
<mhall119> yes, I'd still like to do that
<highvoltage> great
<mhall119> I'll probably do an LXDE one too, there's been some requests for that
<highvoltage> mhall119: I was wondering what you thought about Unity
<highvoltage> I'd push to make it default in Edubuntu if it wasn't so relient on 3d graphics
<mhall119> highvoltage: I didn't see the whole presentation, only the screenshots
<mhall119> Unity isn't using Enlightenment?
<highvoltage> nope
<mhall119> I thought that was where they were going with UNE
<highvoltage> oh there's a whole other Enlightenment based distribution called Unity, but that's unrelated
<mhall119> yeah, reliance on 3d is not good
<mhall119> ok
<highvoltage> I think as old non-accellerated cards die off, unity would be able to replace things like lxde and xfce
<jbicha> I heard Unity didn't work too well for people but i haven't tried the ppa for myself yet
<highvoltage> jbicha: ah! there you are
<highvoltage> jbicha: about bahrain... maybe I'll go again next year for F1 :)
<jbicha> I'm leaving Bahrain for good in 1 month but the rest of the lug would like to see you
<highvoltage> cool, if I do go I'll certainly make contact
<jbicha> you're legendary as we've never had a Ubuntu member visit the group
<jbicha> it's pretty funny actually
<highvoltage> heh, nothing special about me
<highvoltage> but I did almost attend a meeting last time I was there!
<jbicha> yeah but you have a fan club
<highvoltage> they should get some people active there and get them to apply for membership!
<highvoltage> our community session is next...
<highvoltage> I was thinking that we should discuss the advocacy group, since we have quite a bit oppertunity with some school districts wanting to get involved
<highvoltage> what else should we cover in a community session?
<highvoltage> I'm a bit dry on ideas on things that we can do community-wise during this release cycle
<AndyGraybeal_> what do people think about netbooks vs actual thinclients?
<highvoltage> netbooks are cool
<mhall119> they serve different purposes, IMO
<AndyGraybeal_> what makes it any different from a thinclient?
<highvoltage> they don't work in some places where they may be stolen or vandalised
<mhall119> AndyGraybeal_: netbooks are mobile devices that do their own processing
<AndyGraybeal_> highvoltage: baring that, i wonder what makes them different.
<highvoltage> thin clients are better imho where the machines are static and always at the same place
<highvoltage> netbooks are nice if every one can have their own computer
<AndyGraybeal_> what thinclients do you folks recommend purchasing.
<highvoltage> you get different clients depending where you are... personally I like atom based thin clients and I try hard to avoid anything with a via display card (such as the Wyse thin clients in particular)
<highvoltage> stgraber has used many different thin clients, if you hang around he'd be able to give you some great pointers on what to avoid
<AndyGraybeal_> i've purchased the thinclient that usurper sells.  i can't help but wonder about that compared to a netbook.
<AndyGraybeal_> my users are asking for more workstation, and some are asking for mobile machines.. i don't feel comfortable recommending netbooks, but if they can kill 2 birds with one stone...
<alkisg> What about screen size? Is 10" acceptable as a thin client?
<AndyGraybeal_> alkisg: well i would be hooking it up to an external monitor for the 'thin client' and then they can unhook it and go 'mobile'
<AndyGraybeal_> alkisg: but good question because i haven't thoguht out all the details eyt.
<AndyGraybeal_> yet
<AndyGraybeal_> i keep wanting to steer them towards thinclients and not mobile ;(  maybe i'm a bad person
<stgraber> #uds-jatoba for these following uds remotely
<alkisg> For trusted environments, I'd go with netbooks too ;)
<AndyGraybeal_> alkisg: we are all co-owners of the business.
<AndyGraybeal_> so i trust everyone
<alkisg> You can even work them as fat clients if needed
<AndyGraybeal_> yea, i like the idea of both being able to NX and pxe boot
<AndyGraybeal_> i have one asus eee pc with eeebuntu loaded
<AndyGraybeal_> my user nx's with it fine.
<alkisg> In greece 12 y.o. kids were given netbooks. I pxe boot them as ltsp fat clients so that they can run google earth etc...
<AndyGraybeal_> you run google earth as localapp?
<AndyGraybeal_> do you hook them up to a bigger monitor?
<alkisg> Kind of. Fat clients is all local, nothing runs on the server, just authentication + home is on the server
<alkisg> No no those kids see fine in 10" :D
<AndyGraybeal_> ah interesting.  I guess I don't totally understand everything yet.
<alkisg> It's us grownups that have the problems...
<AndyGraybeal_> alkisg:  :)  ah okay, tiny fingers too.
<AndyGraybeal_> i can't stand typing on eee pc.
<alkisg> Yeah me too.. fat fingers :(
<AndyGraybeal_> alkisg:  thank you for your thoughts.  so many things to consider.
<alkisg> When I was playing guitar I had to buy a 12 string and convert it to 6 string to fit my fingers on it :D
<AndyGraybeal_> i'm still steering towards thinclients from disklessworkstations.com
<alkisg> Np
<AndyGraybeal_> omg buy a 12 string.. expensive!
<AndyGraybeal_> alkisg: the girls must love you ;)
<alkisg> Nah that was 15-20 years ago :D
<AndyGraybeal_> :)
<alkisg> ok, back to work...
<AndyGraybeal_> thanks again
<bencrisford> Are we having a meeting tonight?
<bencrisford> or is it cancelled this week because of UDS
<alkisg> bencrisford: cancelled - see your mails
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, we missed you at the session this afternoon!
<dbclinton> I've been having loads of fun with this 10.04 install and I'm afraid I still need help. The first two clean installs left my server randomly crashing three or four times a day. This time I used a different HD and so far (twelve hours in) it hasn't gone down.
<dbclinton> All three times, however, the thin client environment hasn't installed (there's nothing there below /opt). I assume it's because the install couldn't authenticate through my proxy server. Why doesn't the install module allow authentication information? The time I installed via the live disk session, I made sure to update authentication in "System/Preferences/Network Proxy" but it didn't seem to pass that information along.
<dbclinton> Either way, I manually installed via ltsp-build-client, but there were errors like the following:
<dbclinton> Setting up sshfs (2.2-1build1) ...
<highvoltage> (yep, as in, cancelled)
<dbclinton> Setting up rdesktop (1.6.0-2ubuntu3) ...
<dbclinton> Setting up update-inetd (4.35) ...
<dbclinton> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Passthrough
<dbclinton> debconf: (Failed to open fd 3: Bad file descriptor at (eval 24) line 3)
<dbclinton> debconf: falling back to frontend: Noninteractive
<dbclinton> pretty much the same thing happened for:
<dbclinton> sane-utils (1.0.20-13ubuntu2)
<dbclinton> cups-bsd (1.4.3-1)
<dbclinton> and
<dbclinton> ltsp-client-core (5.2.1-0ubuntu9) - except this last one was followed by:
<dbclinton> update-rc.d: warning: ltsp-client-core start runlevel arguments (2) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<dbclinton> Any ideas?
<highvoltage> dbclinton: thosepass-through messages are ok
<dbclinton> highvoltage: I guess that's a relief.
<highvoltage> dbclinton: not sure about those runlevel warnings though
<highvoltage> dbclinton: also the live session installer should use the proxy settings that you set in the gui, so it's very weird that that didn't work
<bencrisford> highvoltage: Normally id be home by that time on a wednesday, but not this week im afraid.  Reading the "Notes Dump" now :).
<highvoltage> bencrisford: ok
<dbclinton> highvoltage:Any idea how I can get my clients booting (I had to manually setup up /etc/network/interfaces)
<dbclinton> highvoltage: there is absolutely no sign of the clients in syslog etc. - no dhcp offers of any sort
<highvoltage> dbclinton: is the dhcp3 server installed and running?
<dbclinton> highvoltage: Not sure. How should I test it?
<highvoltage> dbclinton: try runnint: ps aux
<highvoltage> oops, pressed enter too fast
<highvoltage> dbclinton: try running: ps aux | grep dhcp
<dbclinton> highvoltage: I got this: root     25925  0.0  0.0   2228   844 ?        S    01:21   0:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action -pf /var/run/dhclient-eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient-20094a31-d470-403a-b84b-53bd82cf4da2-eth0.lease -cf /var/run/nm-dhclient-eth0.conf eth0
<dbclinton> 1000     28356  0.0  0.0   3320   792 pts/0    S+   13:34   0:00 grep --color=auto dhcp
<highvoltage> there should be some output that contains something like 'dhcp3-server'
<highvoltage> yes that's not running
<dbclinton> highvoltage: my client-side NIC, by the way, is eth1
<highvoltage> do a: /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<highvoltage> dbclinton: what is its IP Address?
<dbclinton> highvoltage: eth1 is 192.168.0.254
<dbclinton> highvoltage: ifconfig recognizes that
<highvoltage> dbclinton: how did you install ltsp? did you install the ltsp-server package or the ltsp-server-standalone package?
<dbclinton> highvoltage: Well here's a problem: bash: /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server: No such file or directory
<highvoltage> if it was ltsp-server it wouldn't have installed dhcp3-server
<dbclinton> highvoltage: I did install ltsp-server. What should I add?
<dbclinton> highvoltage:The standalone?
<dbclinton> highvoltage: Will installing standalone now break anything?
<highvoltage> dbclinton: nope
<dbclinton> highvoltage: Then that's what I'll do! Thanks so  much!
<highvoltage> you could install it and it will bring in the dhcp server without breaking anything existing
<highvoltage> pleasure! (I'll be right back)
<dbclinton> update: it took 90 seconds or so to install ltsp-server-standalone and all my worries are over (besides this month's MasterCard bill, of course)! Thanks!
<bencrisford> highvoltage: so todays community session was productive? :)
<bencrisford> (looks like it from the notes ;))
<bencrisford> I wish I hadn't missed it :(
<mhall119> we wish you hadn't too
<mhall119> I think highvoltage is planning on re-capping today's sessions in tonight's meeting
<bencrisford> mhall119: cancelled :(
<mhall119> aw
<bencrisford> yeah
<mhall119> guess you'll have to wait to hear from him then, I missed the first session
<mhall119> and was working while listening in on the second
<bencrisford> mhall119: notes are on the mailing list :)
<bencrisford> looks like a lot got done
<mhall119> hmm, looks like I need to change the address I used for the mailinglist, which one was it sent to?
<bencrisford> mhall119: edubuntu-devel
<bencrisford> edubuntu-devel @ lists.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> thanks, re-subscribed
<bencrisford> Hmm, we have app bundles for primary, secondary education etc.  but have we looked at maybe having an app bundle of useful software for teachers and school management stuff?
<bencrisford> Because software such as the fet timetable generator would be useful for school administrators, but not for alot of other users
<bencrisford> so if there was a school management bundle it could not be included by default, but be available in the repos
<bencrisford> anyway, g'night all
<bencrisford> highvoltage: stgraber: enjoy day 4 tomorrow :)
<maden> what are the minimal requirements to use edubuntu?
#edubuntu 2010-05-13
<mhall119> maden: the same as Ubuntu I think
<mhall119> though it may need more hard drive space
<Karthik> Hello
<alkisg> Hi
<Karthik> I need a help to install edubuntu 10.04 in ubuntu linux 10.04
<Karthik> I have two of the above discs. I need to install it in a offline computer..
<Karthik> Please help me
<alkisg> afaik you just need the edubuntu dvd to install it, but that's only valid for a fresh installation
<Karthik> I have edubuntu dvd and ubuntu cd
<alkisg> Boot with the edubuntu dvd and install it... or you have an existing system and you want to add edubuntu into it?
<Karthik> The 10.04 edubuntu is not look as addon cd
<alkisg> It isn't; it's an installation dvd
<alkisg> I.e. you need to boot with it
<Karthik> Yes, I already installed ubuntu, Now need to install edubuntu applications..
<alkisg> You can't with those 2 disks
<alkisg> You can either install edubuntu by booting from it, or you'd need internet connection, or (i think) the ubuntu dvd.
<alkisg> So if you can "erase" the existing ubuntu installation, just boot with the edubuntu dvd and reinstall from there.
<Karthik> Edubuntu does not provides wubi (install inside windows)?!
<alkisg> There's no addon cd for 10.0.4
<alkisg> *10.04
<alkisg> I don't know about wubi, if someone else knows...
<Karthik> I think its a major drawback of the release 10.04
<Karthik> I already installed Windows XP , Windows 7, ubuntu as wubi(installed inside win 7)
<Karthik> If I install edubuntu as a seperate installation, the HDD need to be repartioned..
<Karthik> It make more loss to my 500 GB of data in my HDD
<alkisg> I think you can find the packages in the ubuntu dvd
<alkisg> So you don't need to reinstall in your case.
<alkisg> I'm not sure though, so if you want wait for someone else.
<Karthik> I am new to this IRC, any officials here to provide support?
<Karthik> This channell is very silent...
<Karthik> Any one here active?!
<alkisg> The developers are at UDS now,
<alkisg> and it's also US night now, so many of them are also sleeping
<Karthik> Oh!
<mhall119> highvoltage: is there another edubuntu session today?
<highvoltage> mhall119: nope, I think we're finished with them all
<highvoltage> mhall119: I'm sure we'll have to discuss some items again, but probably not during uds
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<bencrisford> afternoon
<bencrisford> are there any council members around?  my ~edubuntu-bugs membership is about to expire
<alkisg> bencrisford: and you can't renew it?
<alkisg> It must be approved?
<bencrisford> apparently that is the case...
<bencrisford> there is no option to upgrade
<alkisg> Do you have the link handy?
<bencrisford> for edubuntu-bugs? :) https://edge.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-bugs
<alkisg> bencrisford: check it please, is it better now?
<bencrisford> alkisg: Im not sure, I am still in the team anyway, just is about to expire (in a few days or so)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: probably a misconfiguration... you should be able to self-renew
<alkisg> bencrisford: I supposedly extended it for another 6 months
<bencrisford> alkisg: ok thanks :)
<alkisg> Please check it though
<bencrisford> alkisg: im not sure how
<bencrisford> highvoltage: yeah I thought it was a little odd
<alkisg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-bugs/+member/bencrisford
<bencrisford> alkisg: thats an admin administration page I think, I dont have permission to view it :)
<alkisg> ok
<bencrisford> alkisg: im sure it will be ok, if I stop getting reminder emails tommorrow then I will know for sure
<bencrisford> highvoltage: how was today :)
<highvoltage> alkisg: hmm, yes thegroup is set to send out an invitation on experiation
<bencrisford> (reading the installer session notes now)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: not bad, I'm a bit tired though from concetrating hard on (sometimes) bad audio
 * bencrisford gives highvoltage a strong, creamy warm cup of coffee...
<highvoltage> :)
<bencrisford> !info fet
<ubottu> fet (source: fet): timetable generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.11.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4963 kB, installed size 22824 kB
<bencrisford> highvoltage: I had a look at fet - the timetable generator.  I think it is something we could look at maybe including...?
<bencrisford> It does seem to be quite good :), even if it wouldnt be useful for alot of edubuntu users
<bencrisford> Something bring up at next weeks meeting?
<dgroos> I'm again attempting to get iTALC working properly. I've done a complete removal and followed suggestions from previous edubuntu irclogs eg .../2010/03/09.
<dgroos> And ran sudo apt-get install italc-master
<dgroos> But... for example, I can't get auto-computers to work.  Can't even find italc.conf.
<dgroos> I get an error message before italc opens up: "Could not open configuration file /etc/italc/configfiles/globalconfig.xml.  You will have to add at least one classroom and computers using the classroom-manager which you'll find inside the program in the sidebar on the left side."
<dgroos> Then it opens.
<dgroos> To start, I would like the auto-detect function for computers to work.  How do you make that work?
<dgroos> The globalclientconfig file in my user folder has this as the first line: <globalclientconfig version="1.0.7"> which seems wrong because I'm using version 1.0.9.  Is this an error or?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: well we'll possibly be including schooltool, so having 2 tools that do the same thing might not be optimal
<bencrisford> highvoltage: I didn't realise schooltool had timetabling tools
<bencrisford> fair enough then :)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: is schooltool included in ubuntu?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: we had a session on that yesterday, it depends on a bunch of zope packages that couldn't make it in ubuntu in time for lucid
<highvoltage> bencrisford: but for maverick it should be able to make it in
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok cool, I'm thinking I might work on fet anyway, its outdated in ubuntu and i'm thinking it might be a neat little project for my helping learn packaging :)
<bencrisford> but obviously it doesnt need to be included in edubuntu for that ;)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep yep
<bencrisford> highvoltage: im really hoping to try and get a lot of packaging stuff done this cycle :) is there much to be done at our end?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, I'm going to try and process tomorrow what we said we'll do for this cycle
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I want to list everything we need to do on a wiki page, and over the next week or two try to break it down in smaller pieces
<highvoltage> bencrisford: that way, someone could pick up some of the more bite-sized tasks and do it if they have a few hours here and there to spare
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok cool, I'll hopefully be able adopt some tasks that I can work on :).  I really intend to work hard this cycle :D.
<highvoltage> bencrisford: great!
<bencrisford> highvoltage: :)
#edubuntu 2010-05-14
<Karthik2> Why edubuntu 10.04 is not reased as addon cd?
<Karthik2> Any one here active?
<Karthik2> :-
<davemir> Hola a todo el mundo
<davemir> Alguien ha utilizado el controlaula?
<davemir> someone has used controlaula
<davemir> ?
<bencrisford> afternoon
<davemir> Hello!
<davemir> Can you help me?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<davemir> I can not install the ltsp-control classroom, please someone help me?
<alkisg> Which "ltsp-control classroom" do you mean? Usually italc is used in ltsp...
<sbalneav> Boo!
<bencrisford> sbalneav: you scared me!
<bencrisford> :)
<CPEEdubuntu> Hi, someone knowns why Edubuntu 10.14 Internet connectivity fails when I use eth0 and eth1 at the same time with different statics IP with Network Manager, seems like one card makes fail the other, when I plug only eth1 I have Internet, I plug the LTSP interface and Internet is gone.Is this a common issue? thanks. Greetings from Colombia
<alkisg> Do you have a gateway defined for eth0?
<CPEEdubuntu> yes, the same eth0
<alkisg> You only need a gateway for one of the interfaces, the internet-facing one
<CPEEdubuntu> let me try, please
<CPEEdubuntu> yes, is working now.Ussually I cant aplly changes in network manager without a gateway... that was the mistake and when I was working with 8.04 prefered edit /etc/networking/interface without network manager. Thank you very much.
<CPEEdubuntu> thanks, bye. 4bwithu
#edubuntu 2010-05-15
<bencrisford> finally the weekend.. :)
 * VaioStyle Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<mhall119> oh wow, discounts, tell me more
#edubuntu 2010-05-16
<bencrisford> mhall119: lol :P
<al34n1x> Hi guys, i'm trying to get an LTSP classroom installed and i got some troubles when i tried to use the LDM_ALLOW_USER option on the lts.conf...the option never response...
<al34n1x> I've re run the image and moved the file to the /var/lib/tftboot/ltsp/i386 dir as well
<al34n1x> however the option never response
<al34n1x> i'm running LTSP Server 5.1 on Debian Lenny
<al34n1x> On the other hand i could restrict the DHCP server to match IP with Mac, i didn't have any problem there...the lts.conf file is the problem that i got
#edubuntu 2011-05-09
<alkisg> Good morning
<Zarrku_> you around  alksig
<alkisg> ?
<Zarrku_> hi
<Zarrku_> I wasn't able to get back with you the other day, I checked the lts.file
<Zarrku_> inside of it, I found that it was using xserver = vesa
<Zarrku_> I am ready to continue, from that point, If you need me to refresh your memory on this subject I will
<alkisg> Zarrku_: There's no need to ping/rely on specific persons - just join #ltsp and ask your questions there like you've done before. Also, I think someone in #ltsp told you that he used a specific xorg.conf to boot those clients? His experience might help, so that's another reason to use #ltsp for ltsp-related questions.
<Zarrku_> okay
#edubuntu 2011-05-10
<highvoltage> good morning
<highvoltage> mhall119: every time I see you you're either going in an elevator or going away or sitting across the room in plenaries. I'd like to say hi sometime :)
<LaserJock> highvoltage: nice blog post
<highvoltage> thanks, LaserJock
<highvoltage> I was thinking of you when I wrote it since you've often made the case that we should do more education-focus stuff, and that if we set some big goals we can attract more contributors
<LaserJock> I was thinking about the classic "computer lab admin" vs "pedagogical tools" thing
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> :-)
<highvoltage> (brb)
<LaserJock> I wonder if it just has to be the kind of thing were you respond to where users are at
<LaserJock> I always wanted to push for actual teaching tools and trying to figure out how to make teaching more effective
<LaserJock> the problem is, I don't know that open-source and Edubuntu users were really there
<LaserJock> a great many of them just wanted an easy way to set up and maintain an LTSP lab
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I don't think they are there yet, but I don't think it will take too much for people to get there
<LaserJock> well, I guess it makes me wonder how teachers are using this stuff
<LaserJock> and how much of a disconnect there is between the people setting up the tech and the teachers trying to use it
<LaserJock> that's something I never quite got a good handle on
<LaserJock> I always wanted to push
<LaserJock> but, well, I don't think that strategy worked all that well ;-)
<LaserJock> one thing though, that I think would probably help transition would be documentation
<LaserJock> I think once the big picture stuff (LTSP and basic services) are more-or-less stable and workable
<highvoltage> LaserJock: in my experience teachers care very little about technology
<LaserJock> it seems like people might start exploring what they can do with stuff
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> and I guess my feeling has been that maybe if we gave them the right tools they might  care more
<highvoltage> LaserJock: and I think we're at the point where that 'big picture stuff' is getting pretty solid and to the poing where we'll be getting bored with it
<LaserJock> but that could be just because I'm a (higher level) teacher type who loves technology :-)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: which suggests that we're at the point where we can try to attack even bigger and more complicated things... like making it better for teaching and learning :)
<LaserJock> perhaps so
<LaserJock> I sort of always envisioned they kind of thing
<LaserJock> where the school IT guy comes in to a beginning-of-the year meeting with the teaching staff
<LaserJock> and he goes "look at what I have for you guys this year!"
<LaserJock> he flips on an Edubuntu system and not only does it work, but there's stuff there that makes the teachers excited
<alkisg> Like what stuff?
<LaserJock> whether that be better educational apps, or better student management, or easier ways of doing mundane tasks
<LaserJock> I envisioned just making the teachers job a bit more enjoyable and easier when it came to tech
<LaserJock> because my impression is that a big reason they don't care for tech so much is that it is a burden and a hassle
<alkisg> Better educational apps => not enough resources. Better students management / doing mundane tasks => nice, I hope we see those.
<highvoltage> LaserJock: yeah, that layer you're talking about there is kind of between education and sysadmin in my opinion. almost like an italc in a perfect world
<LaserJock> alkisg: I agree, we never had the resources for edu apps
<LaserJock> at first I wanted to focus on the edu apps themselves
<LaserJock> giving teachers better apps
<LaserJock> more student-focused
<alkisg> E.g. I'd love to see standalone lab installations with nfs, ldap etc becoming as easy as it LTSP installations are. Skolelinux has something on that, I hope we cooperate more.
<LaserJock> but then you run into the huge problem with different standards all over the place
<LaserJock> and a lack of resources to really make a significant number of really cutting-edge apps
<LaserJock> so then I started thinking more about the teacher
<alkisg> Most open source edu apps are also available for windows, so those apps don't provide a reason for the teachers to switch to linux
<LaserJock> and thinking, if we make the teachers job easier, make them not waste time on non-teaching tasks
<LaserJock> then maybe that frees them up to do the real educational part
 * alkisg agrees on that
<alkisg> I developed an app called "sch-scripts" exactly for that purpose
<LaserJock> my problem of course is that I'm not a K-12 educator
<LaserJock> so I can guess at things that would make teacher's lives easier, but it's only a guess
<alkisg> It's the main reason ubuntu/ltsp got install in about 250 schools here. Ease of installation + classroom administration tool.
<alkisg> The problem is that a good open source tool for classroom administration doesn't exist
<alkisg> iTalc unfortunately doesn't fit the bill
<alkisg> I hope we'll fill that part in a few years
<LaserJock> yeah, I think it has to be a pretty long term strategy
<LaserJock> there's a reason this stuff generally doesn't exist :-)
<alkisg> The good part is that we're teachers developing the tool that we'll use in our classroom
<alkisg> So we have very good chances on maintaining that on the long term
<alkisg> I just hope we get just a bit of upstream support on the tools we use
<LaserJock> yeah, it's hard pulling it all together
<alkisg> (e.g. vinagre for student monitoring, x11vnc etc)
<LaserJock> I think it's hard on the teachers who are also writing their tools
<LaserJock> it's hard to keep up with changing technologies
<alkisg> Well, the only other option was to use italc, but it crashed on 2 secs on 3 out of 5 labs. So nope, no other option than to write our own :D
<LaserJock> I don't know what's going to happen with gnome 3
<alkisg> I think external tools like vinagre, vlc for video streaming etc will continue to work there
<alkisg> We just might need to modify the "glue" a bit
<LaserJock> I wonder how gnome-shell is going to work for educators
<LaserJock> with sbayon, etc. and just in general if it will be the sort of thing that educators will be happy with
<LaserJock> or if everybody will end up using something else
<LaserJock> they might just have to end up using openbox
<alkisg> Sabayon has proved to be difficult to maintain, it's more frequently broken than working
<LaserJock> but I'm a big fan of openbox  :-)
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> these are the fundamental issues that I see as a trapping point
<LaserJock> you can have the most easy to install, rock stable, LTSP (or other) systems
<LaserJock> but I still think if you can't lock it down or manage users effectively you end up shooting yourself in the foot
<alkisg> Yup, even the most common tasks like having a shared folder between teacher and students are non-trivial currently
<LaserJock> alkisg: yeah, that's the kind of stuff that puts teachers off
<alkisg> We've done good progress with that here
<alkisg> E.g. mass user creation with GUI, creating shared folders, sending files to students etc
<alkisg> I hope we can refine it so that it gets into the debian/ubuntu archives in a couple of years
<Zarrku> alkisg?
<highvoltage> goodnight edubuntu
#edubuntu 2011-05-11
<Zarrku> Hello is anyone around
<Zarrku> I need to be able to create a mass of users with usernames and passwords the same
<Zarrku> like Username: dt1000 Password:dt1000
<Zarrku> also being in the same group
<Zarrku> basically from 1000 - 1100
<alkisg>  man newusers
<Zarrku> So, I would need to create a new user dt1000 - dt1100 and have them in a certain group
<Zarrku> yep
<alkisg> newusers does what you're asking, see the man page
<Zarrku> you mean the newusers command
<alkisg> Yes
<Zarrku> I dont see it on the main page
<alkisg> The command is: man newusers
<alkisg> I wrote it above
<Zarrku> oh
<Zarrku> man newusers
<alkisg> If you're not on a linux machine now, use the website: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/newusers
<alkisg> That's the way to "read the man page"
<Zarrku> well that harder then I thought is was going to be
<Zarrku> thats
<Zarrku> heh
<Zarrku> wish I could just port the users I have in my cent os linux over to ubuntu
<Zarrku> but since cent os is redhat based, that want work
<alkisg> Zarrku: it's not hard, you just make a colon-separated .csv file in openoffice
<alkisg> You could also export them with a small script
<Zarrku> they have a 4 digit user name
<Zarrku> in the old linux
<alkisg> You can do that in ubuntu too. It's not adviced, but it's doable
<Zarrku> I can export them with webmin
<Zarrku> but the users in cent os or located in a different directory
<Zarrku> then ubuntu
<alkisg> You mean e.g. /path/to/other/home? That's configurable too.
<Zarrku> yeah
#edubuntu 2011-05-12
<stgraber> highvoltage: sat down with Colin and we now have translations for edubuntu-live ;)
<stgraber> highvoltage: it was actually something we could do on our side (some changes to the template + po integration in debian packaging)
<stgraber> highvoltage: he submitted a branch for review. I'll test it on Natty when I can and if it works, upload to Oneiric.
<highvoltage> stgraber: great!
<alkisg> He left quick_ly
<Lobo29> Ok, new to Ubuntu / Edbuntu.   I have a laptop imaged and running ok.  Where can I Look & See that Edbuntu is loaded, no just Ubuntu ?
<MK`> Lobo29: Edubuntu is primarily just new programs and packages on top of Ubuntu
<Ahmuck> boo
<Ahmuck> hopefully my colon isn't seperated
<Ahmuck> :p
<Lobo29> Ok, so where can I look to see that Edbuntu package is installed / running ?
<MK`> They should be under Education in the application menu
<Lobo29> Great, Thanks very much
#edubuntu 2011-05-14
<midasxl42> i tryed 11.4 but my serve rvideo it sisn;t like so i have to go back to 10.4. and i have a ? about LTSP when the client connect allit get is a white screen and a pointer and in the lower corner of the screen is ltsp20 and the ip address it gave it. can anyone help me with this issue
#edubuntu 2012-05-07
<highvoltage> stgraber: http://zareason.com/shop/zatab.html
#edubuntu 2012-05-08
<sallee> hey folks
<sallee> i am looking for help with smartboard drivers, not an edubuntu issue, per se, but seems relevant
<highvoltage> sa<tab>
#edubuntu 2012-05-09
<Bruce> na jare?
<Bruce> gde ste picke
<Bruce> sta je bilo pickice sta ste se usrale
<Bruce> jebem vam familiju
<Kristijan> GDE STE PICKE NA JARE
<Bruce> sta je bilo majmune
<linuxfreaker> I need help regarding UEFI mode installation for Ubuntu 11.04 on Dell hardware
<linuxfreaker> Its not able to get install and proceed after GRUB menu during the installation
<benonsoftware> !crosspost | linuxfreaker
<ubottu> linuxfreaker: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
#edubuntu 2012-05-10
<highvoltage> "Proprietary operating systems that are more popular, drive the cost of computers up and are not nearly as easy to use as Edubuntu."
<highvoltage> "The truth is, you wont know how great Edubuntu is until you try it. Download Edubuntu and try it on your computer. "
<highvoltage> Nice 12.04 feedback ^^^ http://blog.peeweepc.com/2012/05/what-is-edubuntu.html
<stgraber> nice
<highvoltage> stgraber: regarding the wetab, kubuntu is planning to do much of the hard lifting, I'm optimistic about it.
<stgraber> k
<vmlintu__> highvoltage: how's uds?
<highvoltage> vmlintu__: it's great. I saw your nick on the channel a few days ago and wondered how it was going. things well?
<vmlintu__> highvoltage: it's all good here.. I had a long break from work and now I'm full of ideas..
<highvoltage> vmlintu__: yep, breaks are dangerous like that :)
<vmlintu__> highvoltage: yep.. after some months you are actually eager to get back
<vmlintu__> highvoltage: I just noticed your "ipads in education" text.. it all sounded familiar
<highvoltage> vmlintu__: it's happening there too?
<highvoltage> vmlintu__: this is looking somewhat promising: http://zareason.com/shop/zatab.html
<vmlintu__> highvoltage: I just attended an IT in Education conference here in Finland (http://itk.fi/2012/info/english) and it looked like everyone was rushing to get ipads
<vmlintu__> well, some wanted "a samsung" because "those support flash"
<vmlintu__> I've never heard of ZaTab
<highvoltage> it's soon to be released
<vmlintu__> now everyone's rushing to get wlans in schools to support tablets
<vmlintu__> the zatab looks promising
<boospy> hi
<boospy> We rolled out ubuntu 12.04 64bit at Customers with LTSP.
<boospy> It works great :)
<boospy> Anybody here?
<alkisg> 23 persons :)
<boospy> ok, this is my first entry in an IRC
<boospy> ok cool, is it always here so quiet?
<alkisg> People don't chat much just to chat; they only answer questions when they're asked, and if they know the answer, and if they don't work, etc etc
<boospy> ah, ok, i understand you
<alkisg> As vagrantc said, nice to hear it's working fine for you though :)
<boospy> I found this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/lts.conf.5.html#contenttoc14
<boospy> But that does not work for me. To setup an Fatclient for run local applications is easy, but update, delete or add Apps ist much more difficult than a Thinclient.
<boospy> So, i had the Idea, to add only this apps to the Squasfs-Image that we we should run on local hardware, for example "a CAD programm".
<boospy> have anybody tested this? I cant see Menuentries
<boospy> LOCAL_APPS = true
<boospy> LOCAL_APPS_MENU_ITEMS = frozen-bubble.desktop
<boospy> But it does not work
#edubuntu 2012-05-11
<bobnormal> hi there, i want to set up a diskless network of edubuntu clients. most machines are 32-bit but range in speed, some are 64 bit. hardware varies totally, but only one ethernet port (various chipsets). any gotchas/docs/etc specifically? i am very familiar with linux and diskless networks but not with ubuntu or edubuntu.  the school i am setting this up for is in a remote part of mainland china and requires chinese language support.
<bobnormal> PS: i don't want LTSP-style 'X in cloud', rather node-local execution.
<bobnormal> 'core 2 duo' etc. in docs page not looking good
<bobnormal>  @ http://www.edubuntu.org/documentation/11.10/installation-guide ...
<bobnormal> read in non-install page about 'fat client' . that sounds right
<bobnormal> where are the docs?
<bobnormal> "Since LTSP 5.2.1 (that ships with Ubuntu 10.04), it?s been possible to also run everything locally. This essentially makes a terminal a complete fat client that simply uses the network as a storage device. It combines many of the benefits of thin clients and fat clients, while also requiring a less powerful server since it basically becomes just a file server." -- http://jonathancarter.org/2010/11/24/how-do-ltsp-fat-clients-work/ ... looks good.
<bobnormal> will building the client using ltsp-build-client on a non-(edu)ubuntu server cause issues?
<alkisg> No
<bobnormal> nice.
<highvoltage> stgraber: not sure if you've seen this via edubuntu-users, but I added this to the blueprint for something that we should track and consider: http://tranzistors.wordpress.com/2012/05/07/being-accepted-in-gsoc-and-revamp-of-pessulus/
<highvoltage> stgraber: I'll get in touch with the developer and let him know about our timelines and when he should have it ready if we would include it in 12.10
<highvoltage> stgraber: probably a candidate for our LTS PPA or perhaps a proper backport as well
<micahg> highvoltage: sounds good for a backport (no rdeps as it's missing in precise)
<highvoltage> great :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: cool
<alkisg> Yeah teachers would appreciate that a lot
<alkisg> The developer doesn't have much experience in python/gtk though... and I hope he's willing to maintain it a bit in the future after gsoc as well
<highvoltage> stgraber: where are you now?
<stgraber> highvoltage: in front of you
<highvoltage> heh
#edubuntu 2012-05-12
<bencer> hi all
<bencer> jorge, from zentyal here :)
<jacalvo> and jose :P
<highvoltage> hey bencer :)
<highvoltage> and ja<tab> ;)
<Vultan> Hi folks -- anyone want to answer a question about resolution problems with gcompris?
#edubuntu 2012-05-13
<Jazanyc> need help with digital sound in ubuntu can anyone help?
#edubuntu 2013-05-08
<willvarfar> I have an xubuntu machine and I've installed edubuntu-desktop and created a user account for my kids
<willvarfar> when I go to the login screen, edubuntu doesn't show as an option in the desktop picker
<willvarfar> should it?  How do I make it so the kids account goes straight into the edubuntu experience?
#edubuntu 2013-05-09
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> stgraber: I heard you were wonderfully helpful and as was stated, 'a wonderful chap'. Maybe you can help me.
<Squirm> so recently, I got an edubuntu LTSP machine up and running. everything runs smoothly. The only issue I seem to have, is when the server boots up, tftpd-hpa doesn't work until I do a `service tftpd-hpa restart`
<Squirm> these 2 lines are before service restart and after service restart
<Squirm> root     12526  0.0  0.0   2704   124 ?        Ss   10:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/in.tftpd --listen --user tftp --address 0.0.0.0:69 --secure /var/lib/tftpboot
<Squirm> root      1136  0.0  0.0   2704   120 ?        Ss   11:49   0:00 /usr/sbin/in.tftpd --listen --user tftp --address 0.0.0.0:69 --secure /var/lib/tftpboot
<Squirm> they're exactly the same
<Squirm> but the client machines do not find the tftp server until I restart the service
<vmlintu> Squirm: I don't remember the tftpd-hpa behaviour right now, but could it be that the network interface is not up yet when the process starts during boot?
#edubuntu 2013-05-10
<Squirm> vmlintu: I'll try and and make it wait for a few seconds, to let everything come out. the thing is, the process is running.
#edubuntu 2013-05-12
<Alexandr> Всем привет! )
#edubuntu 2014-05-08
<zleap> hi all
#edubuntu 2014-05-09
<khildin> what would be the best way to secure iTalc... I am in a situation that it sometimes occurs that teachers forget to log out their session or forget to lock their screen....
<khildin> and it already happened some brat was able to get the private key... :-/
<oiolosse1> hello
<oiolosse1> is there anyone here?
#edubuntu 2016-05-11
<tatva> hi
<tatva> what is the best keylogger for ubuntu?
#edubuntu 2017-05-11
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.13-0ubuntu3~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (yakkety-backports/main) [2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1 => 2.13-0ubuntu3~ubuntu16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-backports/main) [2.12-0ubuntu3 => 2.13-0ubuntu3~ubuntu17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.30ubuntu1.1 => 0.30ubuntu1.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.3 => 0.27ubuntu1.4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.30ubuntu1.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (zesty-proposed/main) [0.35ubuntu1 => 0.35ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2017-05-12
<BubbaBeans> hi all
<BubbaBeans> anyone here have experience writing startup scripts for edubuntu?
<BubbaBeans> wow, busy room
#edubuntu 2017-05-13
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-shell (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.18.5-0ubuntu0.2 => 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.3] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-shell (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.20.4-0ubuntu2 => 3.20.4-0ubuntu3] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-shell (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
#edubuntu 2017-05-14
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: sphinx (zesty-proposed/main) [1.5.3-1 => 1.5.3-1ubuntu0.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-05-06
<lotuspsychje> anyone with an edubuntu at hand to check something?
#edubuntu 2019-05-07
<Guest86171> xmm
#edubuntu 2019-05-11
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (disco-proposed/main) [18.5-62-g6322c2dd-0ubuntu1 => 19.1-1-gbaa47854-0ubuntu1~19.04.1] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
#edubuntu 2020-05-04
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-flashback (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.36.3-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2020-05-05
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (eoan-proposed/main) [0.44ubuntu1 => 0.44ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-utils (eoan-proposed/main) [0.31-5-gef42f6b5-0ubuntu1 => 0.31-5-gef42f6b5-0ubuntu1.1] (core, edubuntu)
